# Erfeahungen Einzig Bikes



## Raphael87 (28. Juli 2012)

Hi wollte mal fragen, ob ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Rädern von Einzig gemacht habt. Und wenn ja welche.

Ganz klar ist,dass es sich bei den Rädern um Räder aus dem billigsektor handelt. Wenn man nicht zu große Ansprüche hat und sie auch nicht zu hoch ansetzt sind die EINZIG glaub ich ganz ok.

In meinem Fall habe ich Mitte Juli eins bei EBAY ersteigert um es am 20.07. zu erhalten. Bis heute ist es nicht da und ich bin wirklich ordentlich angepisst,weil ich immer wieder vertröstet werde. 
Nochmal würde ich kein EINZIG Bike kaufen und kann auch jedem davon nur abraten. Solch ein Geschäftsgebaren darf man sich heutzutage nicht mehr erlauben.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. Juli 2012)

Zu erfahrungen mit einzig rädern gibt es einiges hier zu lesen..bei ssp bei ebay usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (28. Juli 2012)

Also eins kann ich nach bisher zwei Käufen Einzig auf keinen Fall nachsagen, das wäre verspätete Lieferung. Ich hatte sowohl mein Komplettrad, als auch meinen Rahmen jeweisl sehr schnell erhalten.

"Billigsektor" ist mir zu ungenau, zwischen Baumarktschrott und Einzig kann ich durchaus einen deutlichen Unterschied erkennen.

Mein Komplett-Fixie läuft mit von mir optimierter Kettenlinie und anständigen Felgenbändern jetzt in seiner zweiten Saison völlig problemlos, wobei es von mir nicht geschont wird, und über Stock und Stein gescheucht wird. Das Rad ist seit mehreren tausend Kilometern über jede Kritik erhaben. Radsportfreunde, welche die Marke Einzig nicht kennen, sehen dem Rad jedenfalls nicht an, aus welcher Preisklasse es stammt, und tippen eigentlich immer auf einen edlen Hersteller. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts mehr auszusetzen, und sicher noch lange Spaß an dem Rad!


----------



## daddy_o (28. Juli 2012)

Ja. Meine Erfahrungen habe ich hier ab Post 215 geschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542626&page=9

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RazorRamon (28. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, das hatte ich vergessen, die Räder musste ich damals sofort neu zentrieren, die Speichen hatten viel, viel zu wenig Spannung im Neuzustand!


----------



## Raphael87 (29. Juli 2012)

ich habe den fall jetzt einfach bei ebay gemeldet


----------



## kurbel_jim (29. Juli 2012)

you get what you pay for


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Juli 2012)

das kann dir leider auch mit dem besten rahmen passieren,den du für geld kaufen kannst..wenn du bei ebay etwas ersteigerst...selbst bei einem beseelten rahmen


----------



## kurbel_jim (30. Juli 2012)

sagen wir so: die fehlerquote wird vermutlich geringer ausfallen. positive stimmen sind in der regel auch weniger häufig dokumentiert als negative, aber bei einzig häuft sich das mMn (leider). belassen wirs dabei, bevor hier wieder eine grundsatzdiskussion ausufert. 
gut, dass du's (rapha87) gemeldet hast, hoffen wir das beste für deinen fall


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. Juli 2012)

Ja wir drücken die daumen und belassen es dabei


----------



## Raphael87 (30. Juli 2012)

Danke Jungs...
Ist echt schade ich wollte nur nen günstiges Rad für die Stadt , damit mein Rose Granite Chief nicht gemopst wird. Die aktuelle Entwicklung mit einzig ist einfach nur schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginocasino (30. Juli 2012)

ich geb dann auch mal meinen senf dazu. keine frage. die verarbeitungsqualität der räder ist nicht die beste und das verwendete material betimmt auch nicht. dennoch glaube ich nicht das einem der rahmen unterm arsch durchbricht. dicke schweissnähte und dicker solider stahl geben nicht so leicht nach. ich hab den einzig rahmen als stadtschlampe verbaut und bin für den preis recht zufrieden, zumal man für das geld mitlerweile kaum noch einen rennradrahmen mit horizontalen ausfallenden bekommt.


----------



## Raphael87 (31. Juli 2012)

kaum zu glauben aber es ist da =)

aber mal ne frage wieviel versatz ist den von kettenrad zu ritzel üblich? ich habe fast 1cm von Kettenblatt zu ritzel.


----------



## RazorRamon (31. Juli 2012)

Raphael87 schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben aber es ist da =)
> 
> aber mal ne frage wieviel versatz ist den von kettenrad zu ritzel üblich? ich habe fast 1cm von Kettenblatt zu ritzel.


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du die Kettenlinie ansprichst. Die hatte bei meinem Einzig auch nicht gestimmt, ich musste ein schmäleres Innenlager einbauen. 

Jetzt ist meine Kettenlinie hundertprozentig, und so sollte es bei einem Komplettrad eigentlich bei der Auslieferung gleich sein. "Versatz" ist überhaupt nicht üblich, geschweige denn tolerierbar!


----------



## daddy_o (31. Juli 2012)

Schön. Stell doch mal ein Foto von der Kettenlinie rein.

P.S. Paß bloß auf, daß dir das Rad heute Nacht nicht die Seele klaut


----------



## Raphael87 (31. Juli 2012)

ja mach ich das ist echt der knüller das ding.... die bremsen haben auch nur ne alibifunktion  . Und wenn man das Rad dreht und das starre ritzel nutz stimmt die linie =)


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. Juli 2012)

daddy_o schrieb:


> Schön. Stell doch mal ein Foto von der Kettenlinie rein.
> 
> P.S. Paß bloß auf, daß dir das Rad heute Nacht nicht die Seele klaut


ja die seelenlosigkeit...--
Und schön das es doch noch eingetrudelt ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (1. August 2012)

Raphael87 schrieb:


> ja mach ich das ist echt der knüller das ding.... die bremsen haben auch nur ne alibifunktion  . Und wenn man das Rad dreht und das starre ritzel nutz stimmt die linie =)


 
Die Bremsen tun bei meinem Einzig das, was sie sollen, sie bremsen. Bei mir stimmte die Kettenlinie mit dem starren Ritzel nicht.

Hast Du überhaupt wirklich ein Einzig?


----------



## Raphael87 (1. August 2012)

noch hab ich eins  ich mache von meinem 14tägigen Rückgaberecht gebrauch....
wer billig käuft, käuft zweimal.....das bewahrheitet sich leider immer wieder


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (4. August 2012)

Also ich finde das Einzig ist ein top Bike wenn man kleine Veränderungen dran vornimmt ! 
Geht gut ab !


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. August 2012)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Einzig ist ein top Bike wenn man kleine Veränderungen dran vornimmt !
> Geht gut ab !



Auweia..das gibst du einfach so zu hier im forum...mach dir nichts draus..hab auch eins..mit campaausstattung


----------



## Milan0 (7. August 2012)

Meins wurde sogar geklaut!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. August 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Meins wurde sogar geklaut!


Ein sch....


----------



## kurbel_jim (8. August 2012)

Einzig geklaut?

.. also Beleid... aber


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. August 2012)

Coole antwort kurbel jim


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (8. August 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Meins wurde sogar geklaut!


F§§K !


----------



## m(A)ui (14. August 2012)

wie ist denn die reifenfreiheit bei dein EINZIG (Stahl)Rahmen?

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OKtoBerIKE (15. August 2012)

Hmm, mein Einzigrahmen war nach 'ner Woche da. Aufgebaut hab ich selbst und dabei keine der mitgelieferten Teile ( Schrott ) verwendet. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## peh (24. August 2012)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> wie ist denn die reifenfreiheit bei dein EINZIG (Stahl)Rahmen?


Ich fahre 28-622 Marathon Plus und schätze, bei 30-622 wäre spätestens Schluss.


Raphael87 schrieb:


> Bis heute ist es nicht da und ich bin wirklich  ordentlich angepisst,weil ich immer wieder vertröstet werde.


Bei mir war es schnell da, zwei Tage. 

Das ist halt billigste Importware aus Fernost. Einzig verkauft offenbar Ware, bevor Einzig sie selbst hat. Das sorgte ja auch um Weihnachten herum für böses Blut ("VORVERKAUF!!!   Auslieferungstermin ab dem 20.12.2011!!! DHL Versand! Artikel ist vor   Weihnachten da!").

Wie schnell hattest Du denn Dein Geld zurück?


Raphael87 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht zu große Ansprüche hat und sie  auch nicht zu  hoch ansetzt sind die EINZIG glaub ich ganz ok.


  Anders als Fanboy Razor siedle ich die Einzig-Qualität keinesfalls  über  Baumarktniveau an. Im Gegenteil Qualität und Qualitätskontrolle  sollten im Baumarkt oder Discounter eher besser sein. Insbesondere mein  Einzig ist eine Frechheit, aber ich  hatte und habe keinen Bock, mich  wegen 200 Euro groß rumzuärgern. Ich  brauchte schnell ein neues  Stadtrad, und diesen Zweck erfüllt es nach einigen Modifikationen  einigermaßen. Wäre der Bedarf nicht akut gewesen,  ich hätte das Teil  zurückgeschickt.


----------



## xelleron (30. August 2012)

Habe mir jetzt per Preisvorschlag von 99 den Alu Rahmen des Einzig Alloy Bike mal bestellt.
Widerrufsrecht besteht, wenn ich mit der Qualität nicht einverstanden sein sollte.
Schaun wir mal


----------



## Shmendric (1. September 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Rahmengrößen aus? Welchen Rahmen habt Ihr bei den EINZIGs mit welcher Körpergröße gekauft? Mit 175cm liege ich (wenn ich es korrekt nachgelesen habe) irgendwie zwischen 54cm und 56cm und habe ein 56er geordert.


----------



## xelleron (1. September 2012)

179cm  und nen 56er geordert


----------



## RazorRamon (1. September 2012)

Ich bin knapp über einsachtzig und habe jeweils ein Einzig in der kleineren, und eins in der größeren Rahmengröße, die passen mir beide.

Mit 1,75 würde ich persönlich das 54er nehmen, denn die Rahmen haben ein höher liegendes Tretlagergehäuse, was beim Fixie wegen der Kurvenfahrten auch sinnvoll ist. Aber auch das 56er dürfte gut passen. Das ist letztlich reine Geschmackssache, wenn man sich im Rahmen der statistischen Durchschnittsgröße bewegt.


----------



## wilderkaiser (4. September 2012)

Hatte mir mal eins zu Testzwecken geholt. Das Ding habe ich aber relativ
zeitnah weiterverkauft. Ich fand das komplette Ding grottig. Von der Geometrie
bis hin zu den Teilen ist alles murks.

Dann lieber einen alten Stahlrahmen - den bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## crestfallen (4. September 2012)

Hallo MODs,

kann mal bitte einer das entstellte "Erfahrungen" im Thread-Titel richten.
Da krieg ich Pickel.

Danke.


----------



## RazorRamon (4. September 2012)

wilderkaiser schrieb:


> Von der Geometrie
> bis hin zu den Teilen ist alles murks.


Die Teile sind natürlich keine Edelprodukte und entsprechen folgerichtig dem, was dafür zu zahlen ist.

Aber dass die Geometrie "Murks" wäre, ist ziemlicher Käse, und deutet auf unreflektierte Vorurteile hin. Dies ist doch eindeutig abhängig vom Einsatzzweck, ob es passt, oder nicht, und keineswegs von der Qualität. Für meine Belange (spaßige Trainingsrunden mit welligem Terrain auf der Landstraße) passt alles optimal.

Schließlich ist die Geometrie wirklich keine Frage des Preises, da kann man ziemlich kostenneutral und ungestraft einfach bei teuren Rädern abkupfern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (10. September 2012)

Sagt mal also diejenigen die ein Einzig fahren was meint ihr welche Reifenbreite maximal in der Rahmen Hinterbau passt... Warte noch auf meinen Rahmen und wollte einen 30-622 Schwalbe CX-Pro verbauen da ich das Einzig als Winterrad nutzen will...!? Zur zweiten Fragen wisst ihr noch einen günstigen Reifen mit gut Profil der nicht mehr als 30-622 breit ist eher schmaler?


----------



## m(A)ui (10. September 2012)

FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> Sagt mal also diejenigen die ein Einzig fahren was meint ihr welche Reifenbreite maximal in der Rahmen Hinterbau passt... Warte noch auf meinen Rahmen und wollte einen 30-622 Schwalbe CX-Pro verbauen da ich das Einzig als Winterrad nutzen will...!? Zur zweiten Fragen wisst ihr noch einen günstigen Reifen mit gut Profil der nicht mehr als 30-622 breit ist eher schmaler?


kann ich dir am WE sagen, da ich genau das selbe vorhabe! 

maui


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. September 2012)

Ich werd 'nen Teufel tun und egal welchen Stahlrahmen im Winter verheizen... 
Die Salzorgien tu' ich dem nicht an.

Da wird inne Bucht nen billigs Alu angesaugt und gut ist das.


Aber mal zu den Erfahrungen mit einzig.
Durchaus positiv. 
Lieferschwierigkeiten entstehen nur, wenn man auf Containerware bietet. 
Da hängt es eben am Reeder, wann der Cont da ankommt. 
Qualität ist untere Mittelklasse, aber kein Baumarktschrott.
Streuung nach oben und unten möglich. 
Bei meinem Rahmen war kaum Fett in den Tretlagerschalen, aber drumherum. 
Vermute, das es im Cont sehr heiss war. 

Abschliessende Beurteilung kann ich nicht geben, da fehlen einfach noch Erfahrungen.


----------



## RazorRamon (10. September 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Ich werd 'nen Teufel tun und egal welchen Stahlrahmen im Winter verheizen...
> Die Salzorgien tu' ich dem nicht an.
> 
> Da wird inne Bucht nen billigs Alu angesaugt und gut ist das.


 
Na dann viel Spaß, ich glaube, das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum, dass Alu dem Streusalz gegenüber unempfindlicher wäre, als Stahl. 

Warum schonen viele Autofahrer wohl im Winter ihre teuren Aluräder, und ziehen stattdessen die Winterreifen lieber auf robuste Stahlfelgen?

Ein gut konservierter Stahlrahmen ist meiner Meinung nach im Winter die bessere Wahl. Ein angefressener Alurahmen bricht ganz sicher schneller!


----------



## Pan Tau (10. September 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ein gut konservierter Stahlrahmen ist meiner Meinung nach im Winter die bessere Wahl. Ein angefressener Alurahmen bricht ganz sicher schneller!




...sollte man nicht speziell für den Winter seine Carbon-Sau auspacken und völlig unbesorgt durch den Salzmatsch zischen?!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. September 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...sollte man nicht speziell für den Winter seine Carbon-Sau auspacken und völlig unbesorgt durch den Salzmatsch zischen?!



Da rostet nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (10. September 2012)

FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> was meint ihr welche Reifenbreite maximal in der Rahmen Hinterbau passt.


Allenfalls 30-622, eher weniger.

Apropos Rost: Das Einzig rostet schon beim Anblick eines lauen Sommerregens, wie ich es zuvor bei keinem Stahlrahmen je erlebt habe.


----------



## kurbel_jim (11. September 2012)

ne hohlraumversiegelung wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## RazorRamon (11. September 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...sollte man nicht speziell für den Winter seine Carbon-Sau auspacken und völlig unbesorgt durch den Salzmatsch zischen?!


Solange mich niemand vom Gegenteil überzeugt, muss ich wohl leider zustimmen!


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (13. September 2012)

Na dann packt mal eure Carbon Kisten aus... Und zeigt mir Bilder nach dem Winter... Schon mal gesehen was Salz , Schweiß etc auch bei Carbon anrichtet? Verhält sich relativ gleich mit einem Alu Rahmen wenn er Oxidiert und die Oberfläche so aufplatzt!


----------



## Finnwulf (13. September 2012)

so, der einzig rahmen ist "angekommen", sprich ich geh ihn morgen im dpd-shop abholen.

bei 206 cm körpergröße in 59 cm bestellt, mal schauen obs irgendwie passt.

farbe: aggro-pink.

hat jetzt schonmal jmnd. ausprobiert, ob ein 30er reifen passt? würd gern meinen marathon racer weiter fahren können...


----------



## peh (13. September 2012)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> hat jetzt schonmal jmnd. ausprobiert, ob ein 30er reifen passt? würd gern meinen marathon racer weiter fahren können...


Die Herstellerangaben sind nicht verlässlich. 30-622 kann auch deutlich schmaller oder breiter als 30 Millimeter sein. Dass hier jemand schon Marathon Racer 30-622 ausprobiert hat, ist arg unwahrscheinlich.

Probier es doch morgen selbst und poste Deine Erkenntnis!

Für Marathon Plus 28-622 kann ich das Okay geben: passen


----------



## MalteetlaM (13. September 2012)

FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> Schon mal gesehen was Salz , Schweiß etc auch bei Carbon anrichtet?



Nach sechs Jahren Erfahrung mit einem Carbonrahmen kann ich dir sicher sagen, dass ein Carbonrahmen sich von Schweiß  in keinster Weise beeindrucken lässt. Mit Salz habe ich aber nur wenig Erfahrung.


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (14. September 2012)

Also ich habe heute 28-622 Contis verbaut und habe noch massig platzt ich denke da passt sogar nen 32-622 wobei es immer auf den Reifen und vorallem aufs Profil ankommt aber bei einem 30-622 hätte ich sicher keine Bedenken.


----------



## peh (14. September 2012)

FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> ich denke da passt sogar nen 32-622


Da würde ich gegen wetten, lasse mich aber gern von Fotos belehren. Ich knipse gelegentlich mal die Luft, die ein (völlig runtergefahrener!) 28-622 Schwalbe Marathon Plus noch lässt - nicht viel Luft.

Ich find's erstaunlich. Hier gibt es zig Leute, die das Rad verteidigen. Aber offenbar hat außer mir noch niemand versucht, einen breiten Reifen reinzupacken. Meine 35-622 Querfeldeinreifen sind zu fett, das steht fest. 30er und 32er habe ich nicht hier, daher kann ich nur für 28 und 35 sprechen.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (14. September 2012)

Doch- ich fahre 35-622 Conti Speed King ! Und das geht Saugut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (14. September 2012)

30er marathon racer auf 19 mm felge passt auch bestens.

verarbeitungsqualität ist wohl echt bescheiden...

ausfallenden der gabel muss ich erst noch richten, bevor das vr reinpasst -.-


----------



## RazorRamon (14. September 2012)

31,89 mm ist das genaue Maß des Durchlass am Hinterbau meines Einzig. Also wird ein regulär 35 mm breiter Reifen auf keinen Fall passen.


----------



## peh (14. September 2012)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Doch- ich fahre 35-622 Conti Speed King ! Und das geht Saugut !


In einem Stahl-"Einzig" mit Bremsen? Fotos? Wie breit sind die Contis dann wirklich, gemessen?

Ich gehe da am Wochenende mal mit der Schieblehre ran. Meine CX-Reifen sind real 34 Millimeter breit und die gehen definitiv nicht am "Einzig".

(Vom Rahmen ist die Rede, nicht von den Felgen.)

Edit: Danke RazorRamon. Dr.Knochenhart hat das Einzig mit goldenem Schriftzug, ich habe das schwarze mit weißem Schriftzug. Vielleicht haben die tatsächlich verschiedene Geometrien?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (14. September 2012)

Die Sachlage ist die: das Laufrad muss rundlaufen (keine Acht/Höhenschlag),Reifen erst aufpumpen wenn das Laufrad eingebaut ist, und ob die wirklich 35mm breit sind weiss ich nit (hab sie nicht nachgemessen). Als Hinterrad fahren sich die Contis echt schnell ab, ich hade jetzt kaum noch Profil in der Mitte.


----------



## m(A)ui (14. September 2012)

so, habe meinen EINZIG Rahmen heute zum ersten mal in der hand gehabt und gleich provisorisch aufgebaut. 
also die verarbeitung ist wirklich grausig!! das faengt bei den schweissnaehten an, geht ueber die krumm und schief angebrachten (vorderen) ausfallenden, den nicht nachgearbeiteten rohren/gewinden weiter, bis hin zum absolut miesen lack. aber fuer 50.-  hab ich auch nicht erwartet was besseres zu bekommen. :-D
Aufbauen hat trotzdem spass gemacht (der erste neurahmen, wo mir kratzer und macken egal waren), und das fahren wird es hoffentlic auch!

Ich habe 30mm SChwalbe CX-pro montiert. An der Gabel ist massig platz in alle richtungen, da passen locker 37er. Aufgrund der wiederverwetung von Kettenblatt, Ritzel und Kette, sitzt das HR nun fast ganz vorne und schleift amn "tretlagersteg". oben ist ringsrum 1cm platz, unten seitlich je 5mm. Bin noch unschluessig, ob ich den steg unten "kaltverform" oder die kette verlaenger und das HR nen cm zurueckversetz. Im letzteren fall haette ich auch wieder 1cm platz in alle richtungen und platz fuer 35-37mm reifen. Wenn ich mit roher gewalt platz schaffe, haette ich einen schoen tighten Hinterbau.

Ich denke es gibt verschiedene EINZIG Rahmen, ich kann mich nicht an eine gewindebuchse erinnern, wie auf dem photo von ramon. Ich werde morgen auch mal photos machen und einstellen. Der Rahmen hat uebrigens ein um ca 2cm nach hinten abfallendes OR. Die tretlagerhoehe betraegt mit 30mm CX-reifen 29cm.

gruss,
maui


----------



## RazorRamon (14. September 2012)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt verschiedene EINZIG Rahmen, ich kann mich nicht an eine gewindebuchse erinnern, wie auf dem photo von ramon.


 
Mein weißer Einzig Rahmen hat sogar Gewindeösen für einen Gepäckträger, und natürlich Gewinde für zwei Flaschenhalter, mein schwarzer Rahmen hat beides nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der weiße, ältere Einzig Rahmen, ist wesentlich sauberer verschweißt und hat völlig maßhaltige Ausfallenden. Das ist beim schwarzen Rahmen ganz anders, allerdings hat der dafür einen viel wiederstandsfähigeren Lack.

Ihren Zweck erfüllen aber beide Einzig jetzt schon eine ganze Weile, und etliche Kilometer.


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (15. September 2012)

Also zum Fazit... Preis okey, Lieferzeit sehr schnell, Verpackung okey, QualitÃ¤t dem Preis entsprechend; Hier mal nen Bild zur Verpackung...



Und draus gemacht habe ich mir aus dem Rahmenset incl. Innenlager, Steuerlager, Sattelklemme ein Winterrad teils aus Neuteilen teils aus der Restekiste... Insgesamt ca. 140â¬ (Bremsen, Schutzbleche fehlen noch)



Und nun noch zur Reifen Diskussion hier mal Bilder von meinen verbauten 28-622 Continental Tour Ride Reifen... Platz wÃ¤re noch genug hÃ¤tte ich mal nicht auf die Meinung von manchen Leuten hier gemeint sondern gleich breitere geordert soll ja als Winterrad dienen!





!!! Was mich total wundert vlt kann jmd was dazu sagen mein Rad fÃ¤hrt sich echt komisch da man das GefÃ¼hl hat es zieht permanent in eine Richtung und an FreihÃ¤ndig fahren ist gar nicht zu denken!?


----------



## peh (15. September 2012)

FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> Platz wäre noch genug hätte ich mal nicht auf die Meinung von manchen Leuten hier gemeint sondern gleich breitere geordert soll ja als Winterrad dienen!


Ich werde das gelegentlich an meinem Rahmen checken und Feedback geben.

So oder so bist Du für Deine Bestellung selbst verantwortlich. Dass Du eine andere Generation Einzig-Rahmen erhältst als ich, war von vornherein klar. Du hättest Dir eine verbindliche Auskunft beim Händler holen können (guter Witz, ich weiß), selber messen können, bei der Reifenbestellung vom Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen können usw.

Es wird auch einen Grund gehabt haben, dass ich im Januar "bei montierten Bremsen" schrieb. Die Bremsen limitieren offenbar stärker als der Rahmen. Was ich damals im Detail probiert und gemessen habe, weiß ich nicht mehr. Aus Lust und Laune Reifen aufziehen und schauen, ob sie passen, werde ich nicht. Reifenwechsel macht mir keine Lust und Laune.


----------



## Spearmint730 (15. September 2012)

FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> Und nun noch zur Reifen Diskussion hier mal Bilder von meinen verbauten 28-622 Continental Tour Ride Reifen... Platz wäre noch genug hätte ich mal nicht auf die Meinung von manchen Leuten hier gemeint sondern gleich breitere geordert soll ja als Winterrad dienen!



Montier mal paar Bremsen - wie peh schon sagte, können die vor allem bei den etwas breiteren gabeln mehr limitieren als nur die Gabel. 

Ich bin übrigens auch der meinung das es wohl dein Bier ist, was du tatsächlich kaufst. 

Zu dem Freihändig fahren:

Inwiefern zieht den das Rad zur seite? Nur das Vorderrad?
Ich habe gemerkt das es von Rad zu Rad unterschiedlich ist, wie empfindlich der Lenker beim freihändig fahren reagiert. Den Reifen kann man ja eigentlich nicht so wirklich falsch montieren - oder hat der eine angegebene Laufrichtung? Vielleicht sind die stollen danach ausgerichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (16. September 2012)

So, mein EINZIG ist aufgebaut und faehrt:





Mitterlweile ist auch noch ne Bremse dran und ein paar details wurden geaendert.


m(A)ui schrieb:


> Bin noch unschluessig, ob ich den steg unten "kaltverform" oder die kette verlaenger und das HR nen cm zurueckversetz. Im letzteren fall haette ich auch wieder 1cm platz in alle richtungen und platz fuer 35-37mm reifen. Wenn ich mit roher gewalt platz schaffe, haette ich einen schoen tighten Hinterbau.


Habe mich fuer die gewaltloesung entschieden! dank 08/15 stahl ging das ohne grosse kraftanstrenungung. :-D






FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> !!! Was mich total wundert vlt kann jmd was dazu sagen mein Rad fährt sich echt komisch da man das Gefühl hat es zieht permanent in eine Richtung und an Freihändig fahren ist gar nicht zu denken!?


Ist bei meinem leider auch so. :-(
Zum einen versaut der flache lenkwinkel das fahrverhalten total (bin am ueberlegen ne kurze disc-gabel einzubauen). Zum anderen ist bei mir glaub auch irgendwas schief. werde mal versuchen rauszufinden was und dann abhilfe schaffen.

gruss,
maui


----------



## RazorRamon (16. September 2012)

Das ist in der Tat ein Mangel, wenn sich ein Rad nicht freihändig fahren lässt. Den Rahmen würde ich zurück geben.

Meine beiden Einzig machen da Null Probleme, vielleicht schicke ich demnächst mal ein Video.


----------



## Spearmint730 (16. September 2012)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> So, mein EINZIG ist aufgebaut und faehrt:



Seh ich das richtig - Kurbel die hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...4;page=1;menu=1000,4,29;mid=1;pgc=0;orderby=2 ? 

Ich würd vielleicht noch schwarze Sattelstütze bzw. silberner Vorbau (Lenkerfarbe sieht man ja nicht..)

Gruß


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (16. September 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Montier mal paar Bremsen - wie peh schon sagte, können die vor allem bei den etwas breiteren gabeln mehr limitieren als nur die Gabel.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch der meinung das es wohl dein Bier ist, was du tatsächlich kaufst.
> 
> ...



Klar bin ich selbst Schuld wenn ich schmalere bestelle sollte auch kein Angriff an jmd hier sein eher ein blöder witz. Und zum Rückgabe Recht sehe ich so erstens bin ich zu faul und zweitens schwachsinn bei einem 10 Reifen der Aufwand von Geld zurück und Paket zurück etc... Ich werde einfach wenns die Bremse zulässt breitere drauf bauen sobald die Contis blank sind!

Zum unruhigen Lauf: Ich habe schon einige Räder aufgebaut etc also liegt nicht an der Montage auch Reifen sind in richtiger Laufrichtung kann mir eigentl nur erklären das der Rahmen nicht ganz gerade gearbeitet ist du musst leicht einlenken um gerade aus zu fahren!


----------



## m(A)ui (16. September 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig - Kurbel die hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...4;page=1;menu=1000,4,29;mid=1;pgc=0;orderby=2 ?
> 
> Ich würd vielleicht noch schwarze Sattelstütze bzw. silberner Vorbau (Lenkerfarbe sieht man ja nicht..)
> 
> Gruß


Campa? - ja!
Carbon? - ja!
Athena? - Nein, Veloce!
Power Torque? - Nein, Vierkant!
Compact Lochkreis mit Sugino BMX-Blatt. Und mit nem 102mm statt dem vorgesehenen 111mm Innenlager kommt man auf ne kettenlinie von 45mm. 
Und ja, es hat weh getan, die ganzen edelteile (Kurbel, crank bros steuersatz, ellipse felgen) an diesen schrottrahmen hinzubasteln. ;-)

Sattelstuetze und Vorbau sind nur dran, weil sie halt rumlagen. schwarze sattelstuetze waere sicher schick, bei den gar nicht entgrateten EINZIG rohren aber vielleicht auf dauer schoen ...
Nen -17 Grad vorbau wuerde auf jeden fall besser aussehen, falls jemand was anzubieten hat. 

maui


----------



## Spearmint730 (16. September 2012)

Naja, hast halt das was du am Rahmen gespart hast in die anderen Teile gesteckt. War bei mir ähnlich (Rahmen für 4.50 ersteigert ) nur das ich nicht ganz so geile Teile dann verbaut habe 

Die Veloce in Carbon ?! Finde irgendwie nur die Schwarze und die Alu Variante..
Haste mal nen link? 

Einmal mit schleipapier durch dann sollte das sitzrohr auch glatt sein oder?

Was hastn jetzt für Bremsen montiert?
 @funrider: ja dan liegts wahrscheinlich echt am Rahmen. Wenn du gegenlenken musst um geradezufahren ist das aber ein großer Mangel, bei dem ich zurrückgeben würde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (16. September 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Die Veloce in Carbon ?! Finde irgendwie nur die Schwarze und die Alu Variante..
> Haste mal nen link?


vielleicht war's auch mirage? ich schau morgen noch mal nach, ist aber auch schon ordentlich alt, das gute stueck.
edit: hatte noch nen hochaufloesendes photo auf'm rechner. kurbel ist Centaur!


Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Einmal mit schleipapier durch dann sollte das sitzrohr auch glatt sein oder?


innendrin sind richtig fiese laengsrillen (schweissnaehte?) da ist nicht viel mit schleifpapier. ich glaub es wird die ghetto variante mit schwarzem iso-band um die den oberen teil der sa-stue, so oft verstell ich die hoehe an dem fahrrad eh nicht.


Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Was hastn jetzt für Bremsen montiert?


nur vorne. ne schwarze campa veloce(?). :-D


Spearmint730 schrieb:


> @funrider: ja dan liegts wahrscheinlich echt am Rahmen. Wenn du gegenlenken musst um geradezufahren ist das aber ein großer Mangel, bei dem ich zurrückgeben würde..


bei ner weiteren probefahrt heute ging freihaendig fahren. mal schauen ob's nur ne frag der gewoehnung ist, ober ob die gabel arg schief ist. rahmen scheint i.o. zu sein.

maui


----------



## Shmendric (17. September 2012)

Auch ich habe am Freitag mein Einzig-Rahmen beim Nachbarn abholen dürfen - Gott sei Dank hat der DPD-Mensch (oder war es Hermes?) das Paket abgegeben und nicht wieder mitgenommen... Mein allererster Gedanke galt dem Paket und der Verpackung. Ich war erstaunt, wie leicht das Paket (und ausgepackt dann auch das Bike) und wie sorgfältig abgeklebt/verpackt das Bike im Paket war. Übrigens: alle folgenden Bilder sind mit 'nem Blackberry bei mehr oder minder schlechtem Licht bei oder direkt nach dem ersten Aufbau gemacht worden:



 
Aufgrund der vielen Kommentare bzgl. der unterschiedlichen Qualitäten, habe ich bewußt mal die Schweißnähte fotographiert. Ich selbst verstehe nichts vom Schweißen - als Laie kann ich nur (fast überall) gleichmäßige Schweißnähte attestieren, die mir aber relativ groß vorkommen. "Ganz hinten unten, da wo das Hinterrad montiert wird und der Rahmen zusammenläuft" (<-- wie heißt das in der Radfachsprache?  ) habe ich ein kleines Loch in der Schweißnaht:













 
Mit deutlich weniger Werkzeug als ich befürchtet hatte, war das Bike in ca. 20 Minuten ausgepackt und grob aufgebaut. Bestätigen kann ich bereits jetzt schon die Empfindlichkeit der Lackierung - die Haltbarkeit ähnelt einer Wassermalfarbe o.ä., aber zumindest den Aufbau und die erste Testfahrt hat der Lack ohne Macken überstanden. Nachdem ich gestern die ersten Kilometer gefahren bin, tendiere ich nun sogar dazu den Lenker zu behalten, obwohl ich mir schon eine schwarze Flatbar geordert habe und diese eigentlich verbauen wollte. Grund dafür ist die doch angenehme(r als gedachte) Fahrhaltung, wenn man "oben" greift bzw. die doch ziemlich aufrechte Haltung, wenn man normal am Lenker anpackt. Etwas größerer Makel sind die "Stopfen" auf den Lenkerenden, die auch mit (noch zarter) Gewalt nicht weiter reinzudrücken waren:



 
Unter'm Strich sicherlich eine Kleinigkeit mit der man leben kann, zumal ich nun am Überlegen bin, ob sich das schwarz-weiße Bike mit braun beißt oder ob ich Lenkerband (oder Lenkergriffe für die Flatbar) und Sattel in braun ordern soll. Dafür muss es dann aber wohl auch eine silberne Sattelstütze werden... naja, hier mal das vorläufige Endergebnis (heute morgen vor der Arbeit geknipst):


----------



## Spearmint730 (17. September 2012)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> vielleicht war's auch mirage? ich schau morgen noch mal nach, ist aber auch schon ordentlich alt, das gute stueck.
> edit: hatte noch nen hochaufloesendes photo auf'm rechner. kurbel ist Centaur!



Das dacht ich mir fast schon  Auf jedenfall geiles Teil. 



m(A)ui schrieb:


> innendrin sind richtig fiese laengsrillen (schweissnaehte?) da ist nicht viel mit schleifpapier. ich glaub es wird die ghetto variante mit schwarzem iso-band um die den oberen teil der sa-stue, so oft verstell ich die hoehe an dem fahrrad eh nicht.



Na dann wirds eher schwer. Hab auch isoband drum. Aber nur weil ich zu faul bin die Label abzumachen  



m(A)ui schrieb:


> bei ner weiteren probefahrt heute ging freihaendig fahren. mal schauen *ob's nur ne frag der gewoehnung ist*, ober ob die gabel arg schief ist. rahmen scheint i.o. zu sein.



Wird nur dann doof wenn man sich auf ein anderes Rad setzt was da in ordnung ist und man plötzlich nur um die kurve fährt


----------



## Shmendric (17. September 2012)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> ...schwarze sattelstuetze waere sicher schick,...


 
...u.U. habe ich bald meine schwarze Sattelstütze "über"...


----------



## Flanschbob (18. September 2012)

ich bin jetzt fast ein jahr (glaube ich zumindest) auf einem einzig unterwegs. meine bisherigen erfahrungen sind diese:

+ gutes fahrverhalten, freihändig fahren geht
+ schweißnähte nicht schön, aber halten
+ halbwegs steif, mit restkomfort
+ akzeptables gewicht
+ rostwasser fließt bei mir nicht raus, obwohl es oft im regen steht

- der lack platzt sehr schnell ab, hab ich angeschliffen und überlackiert
- den steuersatz konnte ich ohne werkzeug einfach mit den händen "einpressen" (reindrücken), hält aber

allgemein finde ich den rahmen emfpehlenswert. er macht was er soll und wenn man ihn günstig ersteigert kriegt man was fürs geld. ich finde es jedenfalls perfekt als billige, zuverlässige alltagshure.


----------



## m(A)ui (18. September 2012)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> + rostwasser fließt bei mir nicht raus, obwohl es oft im regen steht


rausfliessen waere aber besser wie im rahmen stehen bleiben. :-D

maui


----------



## Spearmint730 (18. September 2012)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> + rostwasser fließt bei mir nicht raus, obwohl es oft im regen steht
> 
> - den steuersatz konnte ich ohne werkzeug einfach mit den händen "einpressen" (reindrücken), hält aber



Vielleicht kommt ja garkeins rein..
Wenn doch, dann ist das sicher sehr geil für den Rahmen wenn es drinn bleibt..

Steuersatz mit der Hand montiert? 
Ich mein heißt ja nicht um sonnst einpressen. Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Sicher das der so richtig montiert ist


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. September 2012)

das meine ich auch..auf jedefall war mein mitgelieferter steuersatz sowas von bescheiden das er gleich in die tonne geflogen ist..hab nen schwarzen ritchey steuersatz genommen und einpressen lassen


----------



## m(A)ui (18. September 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Steuersatz mit der Hand montiert?
> Ich mein heißt ja nicht um sonnst einpressen. Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Sicher das der so richtig montiert ist


war bei meinem auch so, dass ich den per faustschlag einpressen konnte. hab trotzdem noch'n bissle mit dem gummihamemr draufrumgeklopft. Falls das nicht ausreicht, entweder festes(!) loctite oder die lagerschalen ringsrum ankoernen.

maui


----------



## Flanschbob (18. September 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja garkeins rein..
> Wenn doch, dann ist das sicher sehr geil für den Rahmen wenn es drinn bleibt..
> 
> Steuersatz mit der Hand montiert?
> Ich mein heißt ja nicht um sonnst einpressen. Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Sicher das der so richtig montiert ist




das wasser scheint wohl gut abzulaufen, das sitzrohr zum beispiel sieht noch gut aus von innen. solche braune pampe wie auf seite 2 zu sehen habe ich jedenfalls nicht, auch wenn ich das rad auf den kopf stelle.


den steuersatz hab ich zum lackieren ausgebaut, da fielen beide lagerschalen nach einem kleinen hammerschlag raus. innen am steuerrohr hab ich keinen lack abgetragen, eher versehentlich welchen aufgesprüht. beim wiedereinbau wollte ich dann die schalen von hand etwas reindrücken und dann ganz normal einpressen, die gingen dann aber schon von selbst rein und sitzen bündig. der steuersatz macht seitdem auch keinerlei probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (18. September 2012)

noch eine erfahrung mit einzig: die teilepreise schwanken erheblich

http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZIG-Ritze...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item1c27a0a164


----------



## Spearmint730 (18. September 2012)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> noch eine erfahrung mit einzig: die teilepreise schwanken erheblich
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZIG-Ritze...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item1c27a0a164



Haha nein die schwanken nicht. 
Die setzen den Preis nur abartig hoch damit es keiner kauft weil sie die zurzeit wahrscheinlich nicht liefern können. Spart die Arbeit das Angebot rauszunehmen und dann wieder komplett neu einzustellen 

Hast du den Alu oder Stahlrahmen?
Das auf Bild 2 sieht mir nach flugrost aus der rausgespült wurde. Wenn die nicht von innen behandelt sind geht das soweit ich weiß schnell..


----------



## daddy_o (20. September 2012)

Hey. Mittlerweile klappt der Kombiversand bei denen auch problemlos. So langsam fuchsen die sich in die Verkaufssoftware rein.


----------



## Flanschbob (21. September 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Haha nein die schwanken nicht.
> Die setzen den Preis nur abartig hoch damit es keiner kauft weil sie die zurzeit wahrscheinlich nicht liefern kÃ¶nnen. Spart die Arbeit das Angebot rauszunehmen und dann wieder komplett neu einzustellen



schon klar. hab nur gesehen, dass der 99â¬ LRS mal auf 299â¬ hochgesetzt wurde, oder ein 14,99â¬ lenker auf 54,99â¬. das sind ja durchaus realistische teile-preise (fÃ¼r was hochwertiges). da stell ich mir immer leute vor die das dann fÃ¼r den hohen preis kaufen und sich nachher wundern, warum es plÃ¶tzlich viel gÃ¼nstiger ist und bei ihnen ziemliche billig-ware ankommt.

so entsteht auf jeden fall ein sehr schlechtes image fÃ¼r einzig und ein paar feinde werden sie sich auch machen.


----------



## Shmendric (21. September 2012)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> da stell ich mir immer leute vor die das dann für den hohen preis kaufen und sich nachher wundern, warum es plötzlich viel günstiger ist und bei ihnen ziemliche billig-ware ankommt.


 
Das sind Leute die es nicht anders verdient haben oder beurteilst Du die Qualität einer Ware im Vornherein vorrangig durch den Preis?


----------



## Spearmint730 (21. September 2012)

Shmendric schrieb:


> Das sind Leute die es nicht anders verdient haben oder beurteilst Du die Qualität einer Ware im Vornherein vorrangig durch den Preis?



Seh ich auch so! 

Ganz ehrlich, wer einfach drauflos kauft ohne sich vorher über die Teile zu informieren ist selber schuld..


----------



## Medulla (21. September 2012)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> [...] und bei ihnen ziemliche billig-ware ankommt.



das problem ist, dass man auch bei den günstigen preisen überlegen muss, ob es sich lohnt den kram zu behalten. ich habe für 100e zusammen ein rahmenset und lrs bekommen. um einfach mal nach opa-art zu meckern:
- tretlager zum wegwerfen (die bohrung in der welle ist nicht zentral  -> man kriegt die schraub erst gar nicht rein, wenn die kurbel dran ist. sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen). zudem war die welle so breit, dass bei gedachter grader kettenlinie die kette an der außenseite des rahmens vorbeiginge
- ausfallenden an der gabel und am rahmen krumm
- lack schon im karton beschädigt und in etwa so haltbar wie der nagellack meiner freundin
- HR des laufradsatzes hat eine einbaubreite von 109mm! (angegeben auf der website: "etwa 120mm" )
- alle speichen haben eine unterschiedliche spannung

jetzt kann man sich ja überlegen, was da noch alles an arbeit reingesteckt werden muss. ich weiß ja nicht, wie die kompletträder daher kommen, aber sollte ein anfänger und/oder nicht bastler an sowas geraten, vergeht der spaß noch bevor er begonnen hat. 
für mich ist es aber ok. das rad soll eine komplette billigmöhre für die großstadt werden, wo ich keine angst haben muss, wenns nachts draußen abgeschlossen ist. außerdem mag ich es als ausgleich zum alltag an rädern rumzuschrauben. eine win-win-win situation mit abstrichen also. vll zeige ich die gurke anschließend mal, wenn sie fertig ist.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. September 2012)

Medulla schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass man auch bei den günstigen preisen überlegen muss, ob es sich lohnt den kram zu behalten. ich habe für 100e zusammen ein rahmenset und lrs bekommen. um einfach mal nach opa-art zu meckern:
> - tretlager zum wegwerfen (die bohrung in der welle ist nicht zentral  -> man kriegt die schraub erst gar nicht rein, wenn die kurbel dran ist. sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen). zudem war die welle so breit, dass bei gedachter grader kettenlinie die kette an der außenseite des rahmens vorbeiginge
> - ausfallenden an der gabel und am rahmen krumm
> - lack schon im karton beschädigt und in etwa so haltbar wie der nagellack meiner freundin
> ...



Ich will Dich bestimmt nicht persönlich angreifen, aber:
Was willst Du jetzt sagen? 
Also der Kern in Deiner Aussage?


----------



## Medulla (21. September 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Ich will Dich bestimmt nicht persönlich angreifen, aber:
> Was willst Du jetzt sagen?
> Also der Kern in Deiner Aussage?



 tatsache, kommt nicht so ganz rüber.
bottom line: meine erfahrung mit den teilen ist, dass die qualität sehr gering ist. zum teil sogar schrott. ist man nicht bereit zu basteln und etwas geld reinzustecken, sollte man auf keinen fall zugreifen, egal ob der preis hoch oder niedrig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (21. September 2012)

dummfang


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. September 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> dummfang


.......


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (22. September 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> dummfang



Nöö, die kommen ja von selbst... 

Mal ernsthaft.
Bis jetzt habe ich mit Einzig keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich "Generation pre I-net" bin... ( Die sarkastische Ironie ist hier durchaus ernst gemeint.)
Reklamationen und Umtausch ging problemlos und gut isses. 
Nebenbei: Wenn der (egal welcher) Händler kein Feedback bekommt, kann er auch nix ändern. 

Oder konkret: 
Bin nicht begeistert aber auch nicht enttäuscht.
Für den Preis erwarte ich definitiv nicht einen mundgelöteten und handgestreichelten Rahmen vom Meister Ugo De Rosa persönlich. 
Sondern eher üblen Ching-Chong Hinterhof-Schrott. 
Was hier steht ist 70'ger Standart. 
Mit der nötigen Pflege hält das ewig. 

Wie Medulla richtig sagte: 



> ist man nicht bereit zu basteln und etwas geld reinzustecken, sollte man auf keinen fall zugreifen


----------



## Shmendric (22. September 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Ich will Dich bestimmt nicht persönlich angreifen, aber:
> Was willst Du jetzt sagen?



Danke, ich hatte es auch nicht ganz verstanden, in welche Richtung das Posting gehen sollte 



Medulla schrieb:


> ...aber sollte ein anfänger [...] an sowas geraten, vergeht der spaß noch bevor er begonnen hat...



Stimme Deiner nachgeholten Erläuterung zu, aber beim Thema "Anfänger" (= Unkundiger) muss ich widersprechen: ich zähle mich absolut zu dieser Gruppe und denke eher, dass Unkundige einige Punkte erst gar nicht erkennen oder aber eher mal drüber hinwegsehen können. Dadurch wird der (Fahr)Spass auch nicht so getrübt, wie bei deutlich kundigeren Bikern oder gar Virtuosen. Sicherlich sehe auch ich, wenn an meinem Komplettrad der Lack relativ empfindlich ist, aber für (deutlich) mehr muss man schon hier unterwegs sein 



Medulla schrieb:


> - lack [...] so haltbar wie der nagellack meiner freundin



Schonmal Essie oder Ciaté probiert?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (22. September 2012)

Shmendric schrieb:


> Schonmal Essie oder Ciaté probiert?



Nöö, lackier mir eher nicht die Nägel...


----------



## Shmendric (22. September 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Nöö, lackier mir eher nicht die Nägel...



Hehehe, ich auch nicht... aber seitdem ich wieder 'n Bike habe, schickt mich meine Freundin von meinem Arbeitsplatz in die Innenstadt, weil sie im Internet von irgendwelchen tollen Nagellacken (u.a.) gelesen hat und ich darf im Douglas den dummen Freund spielen... Wenn Du punkten willst, empfiehlst Du diese beiden Marken Deiner Freundin - Du wirst sehen, der Nagellack hält länger als der EINZIG-Lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (22. September 2012)

Medulla schrieb:


> tatsache, kommt nicht so ganz rüber.


Dank für die sachliche Aufzählung der von Dir wahrgenommenen Mängel. Das bringt Tausend Mal mehr als das inzwischen festgefahrene "Angriff und Verteidigung"-Spiel.

Klar könnte man Dich jetzt fragen, ob es gar keine Positivliste gibt. Ich habe ja auch meine großen Probleme mit dem Ding, fahre es aber seit Januar, inzwischen mehrere Tausend Kilometer.

Beim Wechsel der Sattelstange gestern kam wieder ein Schwall Rostwasser heraus. Leider habe ich das Rad erst umgedreht, als die neue Stange montiert war - Taufe quasi 

Die BBB SKYSCRAPER BSP-20 mit 25,4mm Durchmesser, 400mm lang, kann ich allen empfehlen, die ihr Einzig preiswert größer lügen wollen. Mein Hintern sitzt nun endlich dort, wo er hingehört, einen Zentimeter höher als mit der Einzig-Stütze möglich.


----------



## larso (22. September 2012)

Sicher, bei Einzig bekommt man für kleines Geld einen tollen Nutzwert, aber eben auch was "von der Stange".
Ich persönlich kann dem Billig-Zeug nicht so viel abgewinnen. Die Dinger werden alt und landen dann irgendwann auf dem Schrott. Andere alte Rahmen  behalten ihren Wert. Die Einzig-Räder werden wohl später keine Liebhaber finden, die sie pflegen und weiterbenutzen. Das allein hält mich schon davon ab, mein Geld in diese günstigen Sachen zu investieren. Jeder, der keine zwei linken Hände hat, kann sich doch einen charmanten alten Rahmen fischen und schön individualisieren. Macht mehr Spaß, man lernt eine Menge, das Rad gibt es kein zweites mal und es ist qualitativ oft besser als die Billig-Sachen von heute. 
Naja, wenn man dann mit Basteln fertig ist, stellt man fest: Leider so geil, dass man es nicht mehr in der Stadt stehen lassen kann...


----------



## Thunderxp (23. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon geschrieben wurde, aber hatte gerade gesehn, dass es die  Einzig-Ramen und -Räder jetzt auch mit 59cm Rahmen gibt. Hat jemand einen mit der Höhe schon bestellt und kann ggf. ein Bild hochladen?


----------



## RazorRamon (23. September 2012)

peh schrieb:


> D
> Beim Wechsel der Sattelstange gestern kam wieder ein Schwall Rostwasser heraus.


Bitte, spende Dein Einzig einer Hilfsorganisation in Afrika! Wenn das Rostwasser gereinigt wird, kann es in vielen trockenen Gebieten sicher helfen, große Not zu lindern. 

Ich denke, Dein Einzig ist ein Fingerzeig Gottes, und ein kleines oder großes Wunder. Bei meinem kam noch nicht ein Tropfen Wasser raus, weder rostig noch klar!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (23. September 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Bitte, spende Dein Einzig einer Hilfsorganisation in Afrika! Wenn das Rostwasser gereinigt wird, kann es in vielen trockenen Gebieten sicher helfen, große Not zu lindern.
> 
> Ich denke, Dein Einzig ist ein Fingerzeig Gottes, und ein kleines oder großes Wunder. Bei meinem kam noch nicht ein Tropfen Wasser raus, weder rostig noch klar!



OH HERR!!!


----------



## peh (23. September 2012)

Razor, besten Dank für den Versuch, mein Einzig wertvoller zu reden, als es ist. Nur fürchte ich, er ist vergebens. Es ist und bleibt halt ein Einzig, was Wert ausschließt.

Na gut, ich habe Sattelstange, Bremsgriffe, Lenker, Reifen, Vorbau, Sattel und Kette durch ordentliche Teile ausgetauscht. Nach und nach wird es also erträglich.


----------



## Spearmint730 (23. September 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Na gut, ich habe Sattelstange, Bremsgriffe, Lenker, Reifen, Vorbau, Sattel und Kette durch ordentliche Teile ausgetauscht. Nach und nach wird es also erträglich.



Eigentlich nur noch Rahmen und Laufräder übrig - die kannste auch noch tauschen, dann haste ein rundum ordentliches bike


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (24. September 2012)

Mal an die, die schon länger damit unterwegs sind.

Wie sind eigentlich die Kurbeln und Blätter?


----------



## Flanschbob (24. September 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Mal an die, die schon länger damit unterwegs sind.
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich die Kurbeln und Blätter?



die kurbel würde ich mit dem wort "massivst" beschreiben. habe noch bei keiner anderen kurbel so viel materialeinsatz gesehen. auch die aufnahme fürs KB ist seeeeehr breit und stabil (ich meine 5mm gemessen zu haben). das KB selbst ist auch nicht grad dünn und sieht bei mir zumindest noch echt gut aus, bin aber auch erst bei der 2ten kette.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (24. September 2012)

Danke, dann werde ich mal eine Garnitur ansaugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSPwannabee (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi!
Hab mir ein Einzig Lfrs bestellt und wollt mal fragen ob es irgendwie möglich ist das ritzel hinten zu verstellen?!?

Hatte gellesen das hier welche geschrieben haben das sie aus diesem grunde das Innenlager komplett gewechselt haben

kann mir das mal jemand mal näher beschreiben und wenn möglich erfahrungen posten?

Danke! Wannabee


----------



## m(A)ui (4. Oktober 2012)

SSPwannabee schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hab mir ein Einzig Lfrs bestellt und wollt mal fragen ob es irgendwie möglich ist das ritzel hinten zu verstellen?!?
> 
> Hatte gellesen das hier welche geschrieben haben das sie aus diesem grunde das Innenlager komplett gewechselt haben
> ...


nur wenn bei den naben zwischen lagerkonus und kontermutter noch nen spacer dazwischen ist. den kannst du dann auf die andere seite packen und das HR neu zentrieren.







maui


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. Oktober 2012)

deswegen meine ich ja aus eigener erfahrung das du evtl das grosse  Kettenblatt nach innen versetzen kannst...also statt dem kleinen Kettenblatt..dann gewinnst du schon einige mm für die Kettenlinie ...so gings bei mir zb auch bei einem Projekt


----------



## SSPwannabee (4. Oktober 2012)

ja das würde gehen aber das sieht doch dann voll kacke aus?!

irgendwie bereue ich diesen kauf! am falschen ende gespart -.-

Irgendwie muss sich doch das ritzel nen halben zenti verschieben lassen ?!?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. Oktober 2012)

SSPwannabee schrieb:


> ja das würde gehen aber das sieht doch dann voll kacke aus?!
> 
> irgendwie bereue ich diesen kauf! am falschen ende gespart -.-
> 
> Irgendwie muss sich doch das ritzel nen halben zenti verschieben lassen ?!?



Na wenns voll kacke aussieht....dann such ma


----------



## peh (4. Oktober 2012)

SSPwannabee schrieb:


> das sieht doch dann voll kacke aus?!


Nein, das ist nahezu unsichtbar. Die Kettenlinie wird dadurch etwas besser, wenn auch nicht korrekt.

"Kacke" sieht es aus, wenn die Kette ein paar Mal abgesprungen ist und sich in die Speichen und den Lack gefressen hat.

Ich hatte erst Ruhe, als ich eine KMC K-710 montiert habe. Die Einzig-Kette sprang immer wieder ab, die KMC K-710 kein einziges Mal.


----------



## SSPwannabee (5. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nahezu unsichtbar. Die Kettenlinie wird dadurch etwas besser, wenn auch nicht korrekt.
> 
> "Kacke" sieht es aus, wenn die Kette ein paar Mal abgesprungen ist und sich in die Speichen und den Lack gefressen hat.
> 
> Ich hatte erst Ruhe, als ich eine KMC K-710 montiert habe. Die Einzig-Kette sprang immer wieder ab, die KMC K-710 kein einziges Mal.




Hab ich dann nicht ein absatz zwischen kurbel und kettenblatt?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (5. Oktober 2012)

Ne

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (5. Oktober 2012)

Mist!!!
Nee, hast du nicht. Wenn es immer noch nicht passt, kannst du die Tretlagerachse drehen. Da muss man halt probieren.. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (5. Oktober 2012)

SSPwannabee schrieb:


> Hab ich dann nicht ein absatz zwischen kurbel und kettenblatt?


Rund 5 mm. Quasi unsichtbar. Die Einzig-Kurbel ist eh für zwei Kettenblätter gemacht. Ob nun innen oder außen ein Kettenblatt "fehlt", ist doch egal. Ich finde es optisch sogar ansprechend, wenn die Kette nah am Rahmen verläuft.


----------



## SSPwannabee (5. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Rund 5 mm. Quasi unsichtbar. Die Einzig-Kurbel ist eh für zwei Kettenblätter gemacht. Ob nun innen oder außen ein Kettenblatt "fehlt", ist doch egal. Ich finde es optisch sogar ansprechend, wenn die Kette nah am Rahmen verläuft.



Hab kein einzig bike nur die lfr sind von einzig !
Siehe (rr zu spp hilfe) da sind fotos bon meiner kurbel un dem kettenblatt!
Danke!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin - meine Nabe(HR.) macht in der letzten Zeit so komische geräusche. Woran kann es liegen? Vielleicht am Freilauf / verschmutzt?


----------



## peh (6. Oktober 2012)

Bei meinem Einzig sahen die Kugeln in der Hinterradnabe nach kurzer Zeit so aus, dass Elektronen dort die Mondlandung nachspielen könnten:






Eine Mischung aus minderwertigem Material und unsachgemäßer Schmierung, würde ich behaupten, aber Razor wird mir da sicher energisch widersprechen.

Ich habe dann gut gefettet und so präzise wie mir möglich montiert, und die drei Monate bis zum Diebstahl lief das Hinterrad gut, trotz der beschädigten Kugeln.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (6. Oktober 2012)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Moin - meine Nabe(HR.) macht in der  letzten Zeit so komische geräusche. Woran kann es liegen? Vielleicht am  Freilauf / verschmutzt?





peh schrieb:


> Bei meinem Einzig sahen die Kugeln in der Hinterradnabe nach kurzer Zeit so aus, dass Elektronen dort die Mondlandung nachspielen könnten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde ich auf jeden Fall vorne mitmachen. Die Kugeln kosten fast nix und der Dealer deines Vertrauens gibt Dir bestimmt auch was Fett (Filmröllchen nicht Vergessen... "Haste mal eben..."  ).

Freilauf würde ich auch neu fetten. 
Dann sollte wieder Ruhe sein...


----------



## guckmalhierher (6. Oktober 2012)

Naja, fÃ¼r einen Preis von 150â¬ muss man nun mal Ã¼berall minderwertiges Material einsetzen .... Je nach NutzungshÃ¤ufigkeit lohnt sich vielleicht so ein Fahrrad zu kaufen. Mich nervt es aber gewaltig Geld fÃ¼r einen Haufen Schrott auszugeben, es sind 150â¬ zu viel. Die Quando Naben (wenn man sie als Naben bezeichnen kann), hatte ich schon mal in der Hand gehabt. Hier kann echt kein SpaÃ aufkommen, so wie die Kugel in der Lagerschale vor sich hin reiben 

Meine Meinung dazu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich habe dann gut gefettet und so präzise wie mir möglich montiert, und die drei Monate bis zum Diebstahl lief das Hinterrad gut, trotz der beschädigten Kugeln.


Wer behauptet, er hätte nach der Demontage und Begutachtung solche Kugeln wieder verwendet, den kann ich nicht mehr ernst nehmen, tut mir leid. Sollte ich da überhaupt noch in einziges Wort glauben?

Bei den Quando-Naben an meinem Einzig sehen die Kugeln jedenfalls nach mehr als einer Saison und tausenden Kilometern noch einwandfrei aus!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (6. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Naja, für einen Preis von 150 muss man nun mal überall minderwertiges Material einsetzen .... Je nach Nutzungshäufigkeit lohnt sich vielleicht so ein Fahrrad zu kaufen. Mich nervt es aber gewaltig Geld für einen Haufen Schrott auszugeben, es sind 150 zu viel. Die Quando Naben (wenn man sie als Naben bezeichnen kann), hatte ich schon mal in der Hand gehabt. Hier kann echt kein Spaß aufkommen, so wie die Kugel in der Lagerschale vor sich hin reiben
> 
> Meine Meinung dazu ...




   mal was ganz neues..meine meinung dazu


----------



## guckmalhierher (6. Oktober 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> mal was ganz neues..meine meinung dazu



Für dich kann ich es auch weglassen


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (6. Oktober 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> mal was ganz neues..meine meinung dazu


 Meister, Ihr sprecht wahr! Wie Recht Ihr doch habt...


----------



## peh (6. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Bei den Quando-Naben an meinem Einzig sehen die Kugeln jedenfalls nach mehr als einer Saison und tausenden Kilometern noch einwandfrei aus!


Es ist mir Schnuppe, ob Du mir glaubst oder nicht. Mir hat Einzig Ware von einer Qualität geliefert, die weit hinter der von Baumarkträdern zurückbleibt. Wenn Dir hingegen höchste chinesische Kunst des Fahrradbaus geliefert wurde, kann ich Dich nur beglückwünschen - oder an Deiner Urteilsfähigkeit zweifeln.

Interessant wäre allerdings zu erfahren, warum Du weißt, wie die Kugeln Deiner Naben aussehen, obwohl sie einwandfrei funktionieren? Schraubst Du alles grundlos auseinander?

Meine Kugellager wären sicherlich nicht in diese miese Lage gekommen, wenn ich sie vor dem ersten Fahren selbst demontiert und gewartet hätte. Mir war schlicht nicht klar, dass dies nötig war. Hinterher ist man klüger, meist zumindest. Du kaufst bestimmt noch ein drittes Einzig.

Warum ich die Kugeln wieder eingebaut habe?

1. Weil ich keinen Ersatz zur Hand hatte.
2. Weil ich dem Laufradsatz eh kein langes Leben bescheinigt habe.


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Interessant wäre allerdings zu erfahren, warum Du weißt, wie die Kugeln Deiner Naben aussehen, obwohl sie einwandfrei funktionieren? Schraubst Du alles grundlos auseinander?


Ich warte meine Räder regelmäßig, dazu gehört auch, dass nach jeder Saison die Nabenlager neu gefettet werden. Das habe ich jetzt in den Herbstferien getan, und siehe da, die Quando-Naben sehen inklusive Kugeln sehr gut aus.

Ja, ich hatte auch die neuen Lager inspiziert, und meine Laufräder waren damals korrekt gefettet.

Mein zweites Einzig war ja nur auf den Rahmen beschränkt, da sind andere Laufräder drin, aber die funktionieren genauso gut, wie das seriöse Einzig-Zeug! 

Übrigens würde ich selbst dann keine dermaßen "kaputten" Kugeln einbauen, wenn ich nichts anderes zur Hand hätte. Dann würde ich natürlich erst Ersatz besorgen.

Aber Kompliment für das Foto, die defekten Kugeln hast Du perfekt abgelichtet, woher die auch immer stammen mögen, und welches biblische Alter die auch tatsächlich aufweisen!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (6. Oktober 2012)

Naja ,eine Saison wär schön ,bei mir sind es vielleicht ca. 3Monate ! Das wär/ist für mich auch ein grund die alten Kugeln wierder einzubauen ,hab nämlich keinen bock mir ne neue Nabe zukaufen (ist ja nur für meine Stadtschlampe -und die darf nit viel kosten).


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2012)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Das wär/ist für mich auch ein grund die alten Kugeln wierder einzubauen ,hab nämlich keinen bock mir ne neue Nabe zukaufen (ist ja nur für meine Stadtschlampe -und die darf nit viel kosten).


Kugeln in guter Qualität gibt es für ganz wenig Geld ausreichend zu kaufen. Derart verschlissene/beschädigte Pfennigartikel weiter zu benutzen ist völlig sinnfrei, das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (6. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Kugeln in guter Qualität gibt es für ganz wenig Geld ausreichend zu kaufen. Derart verschlissene/beschädigte Pfennigartikel weiter zu benutzen ist völlig sinnfrei, das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen!


Du kaufst die???? 
Bei mir gibt es was in die Kaffeekasse und gut ist es... 

Ernsthaft,

daran sollte man nicht sparen. 
Ein blokierendes Vorderrad ist nicht witzig!


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2012)

Ein Vorderrad wird wegen einem Lagerschaden kaum blockieren, das ist aufgrund der Hebelwirkung fast unmöglich. Deshalb sind auch "schwergängige Lager", die viel Kraft kosten (wie ein gewisser @peh glaubhaft machen möchte) in den Bereich der Legenden zu verweisen!

Das Lager wird immer mehr Geräusche von sich geben, und das Spiel wird größer, bis man freiwillig etwas tut, ehe es festgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (6. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ein Vorderrad wird wegen einem Lagerschaden kaum blockieren, das ist aufgrund der Hebelwirkung fast unmöglich. Deshalb sind auch "schwergängige Lager", die viel Kraft kosten (wie ein gewisser @_peh_ glaubhaft machen möchte) in den Bereich der Legenden zu verweisen!


Du phantasierst gerade heftig. Wenn Du mich anpinkeln willst, musst Du schon in die Richtung zielen, in der ich stehe.

Stattdessen pinkelst Du in den Wind und machst Dich selber nass. Mir soll's recht sein.


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich das verwechselt habe, und nicht Du es warst, der behauptet hatte, die Naben beim Einzig wären so schwergängig, dass deswegen ein anderes Rad mit 52:16 sich leichter treten lässt, als das Einzig mit 46:16, dann tut mir das leid!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin ! Meine Nabe am Hinterrad läuft wieder , alle Kugeln Ok - war nur kein Fett mehr drinnen.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann können wir ha alle wieder runterkommen und ruhig weiteratmen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## Fett (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

werde im Singlespeed Foto Galerie Faden auch mal ein Einzig posten. 

Will mal kurz meine Erfahrung schreiben.

Hatte vor ca. einem Jahr das Rahmenset in schwarz für nen guten Kurs ersteigert. Lieferung war innerhalb von 4 Tagen angekommen. 

Das Innenlager wanderte gleich zur Freundin ins City-immer-draussen-angekettet-Rad. Bisher absolut unauffällig und rotiert noch geschmeidig.

Steuersatz und Sattelklemme sind noch ungenutzt. Chrom oder wie auch immer die Teile beschichtet sind, sind makellos. Die Lager des Steuersatzes waren trocken aber dafür alles rostfrei. Keine Späne auf den Lagerflächen und es gab sogar eine Gummidichtung dazu. Natürlich ist nur angucken kein Test aber ein normaler Stahlsteuersatz fässt sich genau so an.

Zum Thema Schweißnaht kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich von Metall kaum Ahnung habe. Es sind jedoch keine Löcher eingebrannt. Keine Pickel oder Ähnliches dafür jedoch alles sehr grob. 
Der Lack kaschiert das gut und bei dem Preis stört mich sowas nicht. Ein kraftvoller Werkzeugteffer hat der Farbüberzug nichts ausgemacht jedoch hatte ich den Rahmen mal auf nen Steinboden gelegt, da hat es denn schon die ersten Schmarren reingedrückt.

Ausfaller sind in meinen Augen symmetrisch. Gewindebohrung für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger sind zumindest hinten vorhanden, vorne leider nicht.

Langzeiterfahrung habe ich keine. Rahmen und Gabel sind keine Leichtgewichte. Wer sowas nicht gewohnt ist stört sich bestimmt nicht daran.

Der Rahmen wurde so in der Art "Urban Bike" (Fotos im Fotoalbum) aufgebaut. Fährt sich so richtig gut. Beim Reintreten verwindet sich da wenig im Tretlagerbereich. Eiziges Manko, welches sicherlich geometriebedingt ist, dass mit großen Pedale und Füßen die Schuhspitze gerne mal am Schutzblech tickelt wenn man stark einlenkt. Sicherlich alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit.

Wenn Einzig 26er Rahmen in dem gleichen Preisrahmen bauen würde, würde ich bestimmt noch einmal zuschlagen (wenn die Qualität mit dem von mir beschriebenen Rahmen übereinstimmt).

Bis dahin.....und Helm auf im Radsport, so wie der Kollege -->


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Oktober 2012)

Heute morgen war ich wieder mit dem Einzig auf Tour, siehe da, wieder hat alles bestens funktioniert, kein Rahmen- oder Gabelbruch war zu verzeichnen! Wenn das so weitergeht (womit ich rechne), werde ich das Einzig noch an meine Enkel vererben. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann mal als Oldtimer gewürdigt, wenn schon nicht als Zeitgenosse!


----------



## peh (12. Oktober 2012)

^^ Foto- und Radqualität gehen eine symbiotische Verbindung ein


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> ^^ Foto- und Radqualität gehen eine symbiotische Verbindung ein


Da eine Symbiose eine Verbindung darstellt, *von der beide Parteien profitieren*, bzw. die für beide vorteilhaft ist, muss Dein Versuch, klug zu klingen leider als gescheitert angesehen werden, das passt einfach nicht.

So ist das nun mal, wenn man alles zu oberflächlich betrachtet, man tritt schnell ins Fettnäpfchen oder macht sich nur lächerlich. Wenn man das, was billig ist, nicht zu schätzen weiß, und einfach denkt, es darf nicht sein, was nicht sein kann.

Es ist nun mal so, dass Einzig gute Produkte zu einem angemessenen Preis bietet. Mit einem Einzig bin ich nicht overdressed, sondern einfach nur passend mobilisiert.

Die Fotoqualität ist übrigens der frühen Morgenstunde mit wenig Licht und viel Nebel entsprechend gut. Dank meiner neuen Lumix mit Leica Objektiv. Eine Kamera, die ein Vielfaches des Einzig gekostet hat.


----------



## peh (12. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Da eine Symbiose eine Verbindung darstellt, *von der beide Parteien profitieren*, bzw. die für beide vorteilhaft ist, muss Dein Versuch, klug zu klingen leider als gescheitert angesehen werden, das passt einfach nicht.


Klar könntest Du mir sagen, dass weder Räder noch Fotos leben. Einem Rad und einem Foto ein Zusammenleben zu konstatieren, ist daher Bullshit, ja. Zum Glück ist in der Sprache viel Raum für Bildhaftes. Dein Foto und das Einzig leben friedlich auf demselben Qualitätsniveau. Passt schon.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> So ist das nun mal, wenn man alles zu oberflächlich betrachtet, man tritt schnell ins Fettnäpfchen oder macht sich nur lächerlich. Wenn man das, was billig ist, nicht zu schätzen weiß, und einfach denkt, es darf nicht sein, was nicht sein kann.


 Ich weiß günstige Preise sehr zu schätzen. Das Einzig ist nicht billig, es ist nicht mehr wert. Oberflächlich ist Deine Betrachtung.





RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mit einem Einzig bin ich nicht overdressed, sondern einfach nur passend mobilisiert.


 Nachdem ich Deine Youtube-Beiträge gesehen habe, würde ich sagen: Ja, passt.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die Fotoqualität ist übrigens der frühen Morgenstunde mit wenig Licht und viel Nebel entsprechend gut. Dank meiner neuen Lumix mit Leica Objektiv. Eine Kamera, die ein Vielfaches des Einzig gekostet hat.


Ich rede vom falschen Weißabgleich, von wahnwitzig angehobenen Kontrasten und von Artefakten, die entweder stümperhafter Bildbearbeitung oder zu starker Komprimierung geschuldet sind.

Dass die Kamera daran unschuldig ist, glaube ich gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (12. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Dein Foto und das Einzig leben friedlich auf demselben Qualitätsniveau. Passt schon.


Auch wenn es Deiner Meinung nach passt, das hat halt nichts mit einer Symbiose zu tun, das alleine war meine Aussage. Ein passendes Fremdwort für friedliches Zusammenleben wäre z.B. Koexistenz, damit hättest Du den Treffer gelandet. 


peh schrieb:


> Das Einzig ist nicht billig, es ist nicht mehr wert.


Genau hier offenbart sich wieder Dein beschränkter Horizont. Ob das Einzig für jemanden billig ist oder nicht, und wieviel es dem jeweiligen Besitzer wert ist, lässt sich nur schwer objektiv beurteilen, da verbietet sich einfach jedes Pauschalurteil.

Ich behaupte fest, bei so einem Einzig Komplettrad für durchschnittlich 140 bis 180 Euro ist der reelle Gegenwert besser einschätzbar, als bei so manchem Edelbike für 4000 Euro oder noch weitaus mehr. 

Da ich beruflich sehr viele Kinder und Jugendliche mit ihren Krücken, die sich angeblich Fahrrad nennen, erlebe, weiß ich, dass da etliche Kandidaten mit einem robusten Einzig einen sehr guten Fang machen würden.


peh schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Deine Youtube-Beiträge gesehen habe, würde ich sagen: Ja, passt.


Das Neueste: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7sfVTewBVY"]1. offizielles Training fÃ¼r den Ãtztaler Radmarathon 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (13. Oktober 2012)

Da haben die beiden schon wieder das Kriegsbeil ausgegraben. 
Ach! Das finden sie ja nicht mehr wieder, deswegen nehmen sie Einzig...
HILFE! 
Razor und peh auf der Pirsch... 

Ich gründe jetzt die IG Einzig...
Und ich stelle mich im Einzig-Shirt mit Kuhglocke an die Strecke vom Ötzel... 
(Wer mitkommen und sich auch zum Vollhorst machen will, ist gerne eingeladen!)


----------



## peh (13. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Da haben die beiden schon wieder das Kriegsbeil ausgegraben.


Nein, ich habe da keine Gewaltphantasien. Wir zweifeln einfach gegenseitig an unserem Verstand. Etwa, wenn er nicht verstehen will, dass Koexistenz oben nicht die Symbiose ersetzt. Das Schlechte nützt dem Schlechten und stützt es. Erst das Bessere stellt es in Frage.

Für mich ist das Einzig ein Baumarktrad fragwürdiger Qualität, für Razor nicht. Das sind unsere "Erfeahungen". Die sind ziemlich gesetzt.

Ich hatte es in den dreieinhalb Jahrzehnten, in denen ich Rad fahre, noch nie mit so minderwertig anmutendem Material zu tun. Razor kennt offenbar noch viel Schlechteres. Ich wünsche ihm, dass er auch mal in den Genuss von Besserem kommt.

Meine Kriegsgelüste und Gewaltphantasien konzentriere ich aktuell auf die Typen, die hier nächtens Keller ausräumen. Vielleicht sollte da wirklich mal der ein oder andere Finger splittern,damit eine Weile Ruhe ist. Ansonsten bin ich sehr friedlich.


Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Ich gründe jetzt die IG Einzig...


Bitte nicht


----------



## daddy_o (13. Oktober 2012)

Diese Qualitätsdiskussion halte ich für etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Gerade in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft, wo zwei Jahre alte Handys in die Schublade wandern.

Mein Komplett-Einzig macht Spaß und das bestimmt noch für etliche Jahre. Das Einzig-Chromrahmen Selbstbau mit Shimanoteilen ist mein City Showrad. Beim Fahrrad kann man wenigstens Teile austauschen. Um den Kreis zu schließen bei Handys oft nicht oder ist nicht rentabel.


----------



## guckmalhierher (13. Oktober 2012)

Gottes Garten ist nun mal groß, entsprechend sind die Qualitätsempfindungen unterschiedlich. Persönlich werde ich ein EINZIG nie kaufen wollen, das wäre mir das Geld nicht wert. Einen schönen Italiener dagen für ist schon eine nette Augenweide, zumal man das Rad jeden Tag verwendet.

Nunja, sollte jeder selber entscheiden ! Gutes Essen und ein gutes Fixie ergänzen sich verzüglich, da kommt EINZIG nicht in Frage

http://bike-channel.tv/film/pedaling-nyc-episode-1-pizza-fixation


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (13. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhier
Natürlich kann man X  für ein tollen Rahmen und Teile ausgeben (ich persönlich finde die 70'ger De Rosas traumhaft schön und habe 2), muss man aber nicht. 

daddy_o
Sehe ich genauso...

peh
Das war mehr ironisch gemeint... 
und: Oh doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (13. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> ... (ich persönlich finde die 70'ger De Rosas traumhaft schön und habe 2)...



und ich stehe auf Vicini und Colnago, insbesonders wenn sie komplett verchromt sind, Colnaco habe ich bereits, Vicini werde ich in den Wintermonaten fertig bauen


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (13. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> und ich stehe auf Vicini und Colnago, insbesonders wenn sie komplett verchromt sind, Colnaco habe ich bereits, Vicini werde ich in den Wintermonaten fertig bauen



 Leider nicht bei mir zu Hause:





OT off!


----------



## Spearmint730 (13. Oktober 2012)




----------



## RazorRamon (14. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich wünsche ihm, dass er auch mal in den Genuss von Besserem kommt.


Hatte ich etwa irgendwo behauptet, ich kenne nichts besseres, als Einzig, oder gar, Einzig sei das einzig Wahre?

Im Moment stehen in meiner Garage genau 11 Singlespeed-Räder plus einem Singlespeed-Chopper, den ich aber nicht als praxisgerechtes Rad bezeichnen kann, weil er fast unfahrbar ist, jedenfalls, sobald die Steigung mehr als 2% beträgt. Meine beiden Einzig nehmen dabei gewissermaßen die Kategorie der "Problemlos-Bikes" ein, ohne technische Höhepunkte, aber auch ohne wirkliche Schwächen. 

Welches Rad ist besser, und was bedeutet besser? Vielleicht ist mein sehr leichtes Radon, mit Carbon-Alu-Mix das früher einen starrem Antrieb hatte, das aber aufgrund eines Nabendefektes (keine Quando Nabe) mitlerweile wieder einen Freilauf hat, schneller und besser am Berg. Mein Dürrkopp mit Chrommolybdänrahmen hat eine geniale Geometrie für lange Strecken, und mein teilverchromtes Koga-Miyata aus den 80igern mit dem dreifach konifizierten, "Spline-verstärkten" Stahlrahmen geht als Klassiker durch, und fährt sich ebenfalls super. In die Stadt fahre ich gerne mit einer der Schlampen, und ins Gelände mit dem 29iger SSP-Hardtail.

Unkomplizierte Weggefährten sind aber die Einzig, sie sehen gut aus, sind Gebrauchsgegenstände, mit denen ich auch mal Feldwege fahre, oder die ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen gegen eine Mauer lehne, oder auf den Boden lege. Ich musste keine großartige Arbeit investieren, und auch das Geld, das ich dafür angelegt hatte, war nicht der Rede wert.

Hätte ich die Einzig gebraucht? Eigentlich nicht, aber das Ersteigern hatte Spaß gemacht, und es macht mir mehr Spaß, unter 11 (plus 1) SSP wählen zu können, als unter 9, wenn eine Runde ansteht. Ein paar Baustellen habe ich natürlich auch noch zu Hause, sobald ich Zeit genug habe, erhöht sich die Zahl meiner fahrbereiten Untersätze ohne Motor hoffentlich noch.


----------



## pa_le (14. Oktober 2012)

Zitat EINZIG-Bikes:


> In zwei Wochen haben wir einen blauen Polo Rahmen im Programm. BE EINZIG



Klingt interessant. Kann mir einer erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen einem Polo Rahmen und einem Normalen SSP Rahmen ist?

Danke.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (14. Oktober 2012)

pa_le schrieb:


> Zitat EINZIG-Bikes:
> 
> 
> Klingt interessant. Kann mir einer erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen einem Polo Rahmen und einem Normalen SSP Rahmen ist?
> ...



Ein Polo-Bike soll wendiger sein, da der Radstand kürzer ist.
Da EINZIG die jetzt schon als Polo-Bike verkauft, vermute ich mal, dass sich nur die Farbe ändert...


----------



## daddy_o (14. Oktober 2012)

Was haltet ihr denn von den Beachcruisern "Goldjunge" von Einzig Bikes? Die Rahmenkonstruktion sieht ja abenteuerlich aus.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (15. Oktober 2012)

Für den, der darauf steht... 
Aber definitiv nix für mich!


----------



## guckmalhierher (15. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ...
> Im Moment stehen in meiner Garage genau 11 Singlespeed-Räder ....



Masse macht noch längst keine Klasse, aber wer es möchte !


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (15. Oktober 2012)

Der wichtige Teil war: "brauche ich nicht, aber..."
Und "Klasse" definiert jeder anders... Surly baut auch klasse Sachen. 
Nebenbei; auf meinem tollen Scott steht "Scott USA. Made in Taiwan." 
Es kommt eben alles aus Asien. Weil da Konsumentenfreundlicher produziert werden kann.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (15. Oktober 2012)

dieser thread ist doch immernoch der beste..es fehlen bei einigen aber jetzt noch die bilder der häuser,der frauen,der kinder, der autos und der pferde und und und...
und die IG EINZIG finde ich ,ironiefrei, geil!! glaub ich kauf mir noch ein einzig!!!!


----------



## _BuzzT_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Darf ich noch einwerfen, dass das Einzig "Ladenlokal" einen besseren Kiosk darstellt?! Komme jeden Tag dran vorbei :-D


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (15. Oktober 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> dieser thread ist doch immernoch der beste..es fehlen bei einigen aber jetzt noch die bilder der häuser,der frauen,der kinder, der autos und der pferde und und und...
> und die IG EINZIG finde ich ,ironiefrei, geil!! glaub ich kauf mir noch ein einzig!!!!



Du darfst auch ohne Mitglied werden... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Oktober 2012)

daddy_o schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von den Beachcruisern "Goldjunge" von Einzig Bikes? Die Rahmenkonstruktion sieht ja abenteuerlich aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 239338


Nicht schlecht, aber ich habe ja schon einen Chopper, der war noch wesentlich billiger, als die Einzig, und der tut es schon seit mehreren Jahren. Ich nutze ihn, wenn ich wegen meiner kaputten Knie gerade mal nicht selbst laufen kann, meine Tochter aber jemanden braucht, der sie auf ihrer Joggingstrecke begleitet. Selbst leichteste Steigungen sind mit diesen Dingern fast unfahrbahr. Aber die Sitzposition ist genial, wenn man sich unterwegs unterhalten möchte.





 Fotos von meiner Tochter werde ich aber hier nicht posten!


----------



## Spearmint730 (15. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Fotos von meiner Tochter werde ich aber hier nicht posten!



Hat jemand danach gefragt


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Oktober 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Hat jemand danach gefragt


Ja, @1speedtreiber in seinem Beitrag um 11.12 Uhr. Einfach mal mehr als den letzten Beitrag lesen, das hilft manchmal schon, etwas zu verstehen, und manche unnötige Frage zu vermeiden.


----------



## Spearmint730 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe es durchaus gelesen, aber war das ernst gemeint? 
Ich habe es zumindest nicht so aufgefasst..


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (16. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ja, @1speedtreiber in seinem Beitrag um 11.12 Uhr. Einfach mal mehr als den letzten Beitrag lesen, das hilft manchmal schon, etwas zu verstehen, und manche unnötige Frage zu vermeiden.



Du warst da wohl nicht gemeint... 
Hier ging es eher um "Ich hab aber nen kleineres...




Handy!" 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## 1speedtreiber (16. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Du darfst auch ohne Mitglied werden...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


ich hab doch noch eins und evtl werd ich noch eins kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (16. Oktober 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> ich hab doch noch eins und evtl werd ich noch eins kaufen


Schön... 

Ja, wenn Du noch eins kaufst, ist das dann ein "ZWEIZIG"?

Aber die Tendenz geht zum ZweitEINZIG.


----------



## daddy_o (16. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Schön...
> 
> Ja, wenn Du noch eins kaufst, ist das dann ein "ZWEIZIG"?
> 
> Aber die Tendenz geht zum ZweitEINZIG.



Das ist Super. Jetzt habe ich die Namen für meine beiden Bikes: Einzig und Zweizig.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Schön...
> 
> Ja, wenn Du noch eins kaufst, ist das dann ein "ZWEIZIG"?
> 
> Aber die Tendenz geht zum ZweitEINZIG.



 Zwei Einzig wären dann ein Oxymoron

Was ist, wenn jemand ein einziges Rad besitzt, das aber kein Einzig ist.
Darf er  dann auch Mitglied im  Club werden?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (16. Oktober 2012)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Zwei Einzig wären dann ein Oxymoron
> 
> Was ist, wenn jemand ein einziges Rad besitzt, das aber kein Einzig ist.
> Darf er  dann auch Mitglied im  Club werden?



Warum nicht? 
Ist ja nicht die Anstalt...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Ist ja nicht die Anstalt...



 Die ist leider geschlossen.
Und mich wollten sie nicht


----------



## Spearmint730 (16. Oktober 2012)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Die ist leider geschlossen.
> Und mich wollten sie nicht



Da würde ich echt mal gerne mitlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (16. Oktober 2012)

Was die Anstalt ist geschlossen? Hätte mich heut fast selber eingewisen! Auf den 
Weg zur Arbeit ist meine Kette "teilweisegerissen"! Morgen gibt es ein Foto. Dabei fahr ich doch nit so willt mit dem Einzig.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (16. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber ich habe ja schon einen Chopper, der war noch wesentlich billiger, als die Einzig, und der tut es schon seit mehreren Jahren. Ich nutze ihn, wenn ich wegen meiner kaputten Knie gerade mal nicht selbst laufen kann, meine Tochter aber jemanden braucht, der sie auf ihrer Joggingstrecke begleitet. Selbst leichteste Steigungen sind mit diesen Dingern fast unfahrbahr. Aber die Sitzposition ist genial, wenn man sich unterwegs unterhalten möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ey ich hab auch nen chopper..aber leider nicht mit so schönen blümchen...und leider kein ssp...aber dennoch passend für die IG ,denn das teil kommt auch auch asien


----------



## peh (16. Oktober 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> das teil kommt auch auch asien


Hui, fast HR Giger-like. Sehr nett.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (16. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Hui, fast HR Giger-like. Sehr nett.


was ist den HR Giger-like?


----------



## killercouch (16. Oktober 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> was ist den HR Giger-like?



Giger fetzt!

http://www.hrgiger.com/


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (17. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (18. Oktober 2012)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


>



 oh. Beim nem fixie hättest du spass gehabt. Wie kann das den passieren?
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (18. Oktober 2012)

Das frage ich mich auch, aber ich hab keine Ahnung!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> oh. Beim nem fixie hättest du spass gehabt. Wie kann das den passieren?
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001



Aber so spart man wieder 1 gramm oder so
Nee gut das dir nichts passiert ist


----------



## killercouch (18. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> ...
> Wie kann das den passieren?
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001



Na, ich schätze mal, da wirds einfach eine Lasche mittig zerfetzt haben und die hängt jetzt runter. Ein Photo mit dem Fokus an der richtigen Stelle, hätte hier mehr verraten können...  So kann man aber wenigstens prima erkennen, dass die Fugen des Pflasters mal wieder vom Unkraut befreit gehören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (18. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> oh. Beim nem fixie hättest du spass gehabt. Wie kann das den passieren?


Wieso hätte er bei "nem fixie" Spaß gehabt? Wo siehst Du überhaupt, dass er nicht fixed gefahren ist?

Ich fahre das Ding fixed. Meine originale Kette vom Einzig ist immer wieder abgesprungen (sie war akribisch "gespannt"), hat ihre Spuren an Speichen und Rahmen hinterlassen, riss dann glücklicherweise, so dass ich sie gegen eine gute Kette tauschen konnte. Seither ist Ruhe.

Nur ausgetauschte Einzig-Teile sind gute Einzig-Teile, so meine Erfahrung.

Was die Kettenlinie anbelangt, stimmt mir ja sogar Razor zu. Er hat das Tretlager gewechselt. Mir und vielen Anderen fehlt dafür das Werkzeug, das Ersatztretlager und die Bereitschaft.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. Oktober 2012)

Peh und das höllen pech und rost einzig...  mehr pech geht nicht oder?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (18. Oktober 2012)

Hey nix gegen mein Unkraut (; ! Hab mir auch ne neue Kette gegönnt, es fahrt wieder und die "Lasche" war komplett weg -liegt jetzt irgendwo am Steinertsee.


----------



## internetsurfer (22. Oktober 2012)

Überlege gerade mir auch so einen Einzig Renner als Stadtrad zu ordern. Habe diesen Thread schon grob überflogen, dennoch eine Frage:
Kann man direkt nach dem Aufbau losfahren oder sollte man am Rad noch was machen? Schmieren, fetten? Schrauben nachziehen? LRS überprüfen?


----------



## peh (22. Oktober 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Kann man direkt nach dem Aufbau losfahren


Ja. Vorderrad rein, Pedale ran, Lenker und Sattel einstellen, Katzenaugen rausbrechen und ab.


internetsurfer schrieb:


> Schmieren, fetten? Schrauben nachziehen? LRS überprüfen?


Wer suchet, der findet. Was sich alles finden lässt, steht ausführlich in den beiden Threads, die Einzig gewidmet sind.

Wenn die Naben und der Steuersatz nicht richtig gefettet sind, merkst Du das schnell. Wenn die Kettenlinie nicht stimmt, merkst Du das schnell (und schlimmstenfalls schmerzhaft). Gleiches gilt für die Laufräder (die bei mir aber gut eingespeicht und einwandfrei zentriert waren).


----------



## RazorRamon (22. Oktober 2012)

Meine Laufräder musste ich zentrieren, die Kettenlinie habe ich mit einem schmäleren Innenlager optimiert. Auf der Freilaufseite hätte die zwar gepasst, aber nicht auf der Fixed-Seite. Die Schlauchbänder waren schlampig montiert und minderwertig, beim Reifenwechsel auf Marathons in 28er Breite habe ich die getauscht.

Naben und Steuerlager waren ordentlich gefettet.


----------



## kurbel_jim (23. Oktober 2012)

also alles...


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (23. Oktober 2012)

Wie Razor schon schrieb, kauf dir eins und hab Spass. Peu a peu kann man dann optimieren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Wie Razor schon schrieb, kauf dir eins und hab Spass. Peu a peu kann man dann optimieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001



Genau....so einfach ist es einzig zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetsurfer (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke für das Teilen eurer einzigartigen Erfahrungen mit der Marke. Einzig das Geld fehlt mir noch zur Bestellung. Werde es mal mit einem Preisvorschlag versuchen.


----------



## onkeldave (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mein Rahmenset bekommen. Wie überprüft Ihr denn, ob die Ausfallenden gerade sind? 
Auf den ersten Blick sieht es hinten gut aus, vorne ist nicht so eindeutig... 

In die Gabel müsste ja auch ein Standard Rennrad - Vorderrad passen, aber ein Hinterrad für 120 mm Einbaubreite habe ich noch nicht da.

*@internetsurfer*: Ich würde es über die Auktion probieren und mir ein Limit setzen, der Rest ist dann Geduld und Ausdauer. Dürfte aber günstiger kommen, als der Preisvorschlag. So bin ich zu meinem Set gekommen


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Oktober 2012)

onkeldave schrieb:


> Wie überprüft Ihr denn, ob die Ausfallenden gerade sind?


 
Rad einbauen, wenns grade drin ist, sind die AE gerade, wenn nicht, dann nicht!


----------



## Alwood (26. Oktober 2012)

So..., bin durch den Thread etwas neugierig geworden und hab mir gerade einen Rahmen geschossen, 
Farbe war mir ziemlich wumpe, wichtig nur die Größe und da war in 54 wenig Auswahl im Auktionsangebot.
Nun kommt er in pink und kostet incl. Porto 60,49 Europäer, Standort ist Dortmund und (hoffentlich) kein Übersee-Container.
Werde den Rahmen mit Teilen aus der Restekiste ausstatten, den mitgelieferten Steuersatz verwende ich nicht, ebenso das Innenlager. 
Ein Rennbügel auf 110er Vorbau ist angedacht, ein Halo-LRS mit 23er Zaffiros muss reichen. Als Sattel wird ein weißer Turbo herhalten.
Fertsch ist die Wintergurke.
Frage: 
Welche Achslänge Innenlager liefert Einzig mit und welches kürzere Maß ist für eine vernünftige Kettenlinie dienlich, 103 oder 107mm?
Innenlagergehäuse BSA?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (26. Oktober 2012)

Bilder... Wir lieben Bilder! 
Lager mess ich heute abend nach. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spearmint730 (26. Oktober 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> in pink



bitte auf jedenfall in der Farbe lassen - da fällste auf im schnee 
60 all inkl. für einen neuen Rahmen ist mal ne Ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. Oktober 2012)

Mein rad steht gerade 730km entfernt..bin im allgäu zum ausspannen..kann dir aber sagen..mein 56er hat ein bsa tretlager..und wie es aussieht wird es heute hier ordentlich schnee geben..also perfekt mit nem rosa rahmen..und denk an bilder


----------



## Alwood (27. Oktober 2012)

Die Farbe bleibt und wenn der Rahmen geliefert und aufgebaut ist, gibts Bilder.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (27. Oktober 2012)

Zwischen rosa und pink ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied...

pink:




Rosa:


----------



## 1speedtreiber (27. Oktober 2012)

Es ist gut einen farbberater zuhaben..danke für die beispieleund pink ist in jedemfalle die richtige wahl


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (27. Oktober 2012)

Höre ich da einen leicht ironischen Unterton heraus?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (27. Oktober 2012)

Aber nur leicht ...du hast doch recht..mit der farbe...bin aufs ergebnis  gespannt


----------



## keks'(: (31. Oktober 2012)

kann mal bitte jemand die länge des oberrohrs messen, bei nem 54er ?


----------



## Alwood (31. Oktober 2012)

keks'(: schrieb:


> kann mal bitte jemand die länge des oberrohrs messen, bei nem 54er ?


 
Sobald es angekommen ist.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin ! Ca.52cm lang ist das Oberrohr .


----------



## RSkai (31. Oktober 2012)

ich hatte schon im letzem Jahr einen Einzig-Rahmen ohne echte Verwendungsidee fÃ¼r 55,00â¬ ersteigert. Aber jetzt hat es klick gemacht und eine fixe Wintertrainingsmaschine ist entstanden:





Auch wenn der Rahmen alles andere als schÃ¶n und der Aufbau low-budget ist, SpaÃ macht das Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (31. Oktober 2012)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Moin ! Ca.52cm lang ist das Oberrohr .



danke dir!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. Oktober 2012)

RSkai schrieb:


> ich hatte schon im letzem Jahr einen Einzig-Rahmen ohne echte Verwendungsidee für 55,00 ersteigert. Aber jetzt hat es klick gemacht und eine fixe Wintertrainingsmaschine ist entstanden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hy..ist denn auch noch der eine oder andere cm der sattelstütze im rahmen?sieht ja heftig weit raus aus..


----------



## Alwood (1. November 2012)

Selbst bei einer 400er dürfte es der max. Sattelstützenauszug sein,
die haben ihre Endperforierung etwa auf 300mm Höhe.


----------



## RazorRamon (1. November 2012)

Ach, da geht noch was!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (1. November 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Selbst bei einer 400er dürfte es der max. Sattelstützenauszug sein,
> die haben ihre Endperforierung etwa auf 300mm Höhe.



Deine Sattelstütze ist perforiert???


----------



## RSkai (1. November 2012)

ich hab auch noch keine perforierte Stütze gesehen. Das könnte auch ganz schön gefährlich werden.

Die 400er Länge kommt nicht annähernd an ihre Grenzen. Das Bild täuscht etwas. Klar, der Rahmen könnte 2cm größer sein aber so groß ist die Auswahl bei Einzig ja nun auch wieder nicht. Da nimmt man, was man (billig) kriegen kann.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. November 2012)

Ja schade scheint ein wenig zu klein..egal..viel spass mit dem einzig


----------



## Alwood (1. November 2012)

Die Sattelstütze ist nicht perforiert sondern hat eine Perforierung,
welche aber nicht wie bei Briefmarkenbögen durchgängig gelocht ist,
(sonst wäre es wirklich gefährlich für die Kronjuwelen)
sondern nur angedeutet. (aufgestanzt, eingefräst, whatever...)
Ich hätte auch vom Sattelstützenhersteller angebrachte Grenzmarkierung schreiben können.
Gemeint war, daß es auf dem Foto so aussieht, als wäre die Stütze
bis aufs Maximum ausgezogen.

...warum schreib ich es dann eigentlich nicht?


----------



## RazorRamon (2. November 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist nicht perforiert sondern hat eine Perforierung


Sicher nicht, denn auch "Perforierung" (oder Perforation) bedeutet nichts anderes als "Durchlöcherung".

Die Markierungen sind eingraviert, heutzutage meistens ganz fein per Laser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSkai (2. November 2012)

damit hätten wir das Problem mit der vermeintlich durchlöcherten Stütze geklärt. 
Auch wenn einige schon Angst hatten, die 400er-Stütze steckt im Bild oben 19cm tief im Rahmen. 

Habt Ihr bei Euren Rahmen ein Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse gebohrt, so dass Wasser ablaufen kann? Ich fahre ja meist im Nassen und irgendwo muss die Brühe ja hin.

Grüße
kai


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (2. November 2012)

Moin RSkai - ich denke auch das Du keine Probleme mit Deiner Sattelstütze haben würst , das mit den Loch bohren ist ne gute Idee . Ich dreh mein Bike gelegendlich um und stell es auf den kopf (ohne Sattel/Stütze) . PS: Dresden Rockt !!!


----------



## RazorRamon (2. November 2012)

Ich bohre kein Loch, ich lass es drauf ankommen, ich denke, der Rahmen würde komplett mit Schmutzwasser gefüllt 78 Jahre halten, ohne 112 Jahre, das spielt für mich keine Rolle, ich fahre ihn höchstens noch 13 Jahre, dann kommt er ins furztrockene Museum!


----------



## RSkai (2. November 2012)

Der Rahmen hält bestimmt auch 113 Jahre, da hast Du Recht. Das Innenlager ist das Problem. Das gammelt fest, was den Tausch zur schweißtreibenden Angelegenheit machen kann.


----------



## RazorRamon (2. November 2012)

Da sehe ich für meine favorisierten Innenlager mit Kunststoffgehäuse überhaupt keine Probleme!


----------



## Alwood (3. November 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Welche Achslänge Innenlager liefert Einzig mit und welches kürzere Maß ist für eine vernünftige Kettenlinie dienlich, 103 oder 107mm?


 
Ich fragte neulich, weil ich die Hoffnung hatte, nicht alle Achslängen selbst ausprobieren zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (3. November 2012)

^^ Ich kann es Dir nicht beantworten, ich habe keinen brauchbaren Kurbelabzieher hier, mit dem das mal eben getan wäre.

Mit montierten Kurbeln zeigt mich der Messschieber eine Breite von 141 mm an. Das Tretlagergehäuse scheint 72,3 mm breit zu sein. Bringt Dir sicher beides nix.


----------



## RSkai (3. November 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Ich fragte neulich, weil ich die Hoffnung hatte, nicht alle Achslängen selbst ausprobieren zu müssen.



das hängt doch ganz von der Kurbel ab, die Du montieren willst. Das zum Rahmen mitgelieferte Neco-Innenlager hat eine relativ breite 115mm-Welle. Mit einer Rennradkurbel (Kettenblatt innen) solltest Du mit 107-110mm glücklich werden.


----------



## internetsurfer (9. November 2012)

Meins ist heute auch endlich gekommen. In nur zwei Tagen war es dabei.
Nach der ersten Problefahrt lässt sich nichts bemängeln, Schweißnähte und Lack sind vollkommen ok. Auch die Übersetzung passt für meine Zwecke ganz gut.




Habe heute noch was dran rumgeschraubt. Bügelschloss mit Halterung dran, diesen kleinen Reflektor hinten, Glocke und dann noch alles geschmiert. Mehr Stadtrad brauche ich nicht


----------



## pa_le (18. November 2012)

SO sehen die neuen EINZIG Polo rahmen aus. V-Brakes? 
So einer würde mich auf jeden fall sehr reizen.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (18. November 2012)

Nur die Gabel scheint falschrum zu sein?
Aber es hat was...
Ich kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden, was.


----------



## Spearmint730 (18. November 2012)

Ich glaube das ist so gewollt


----------



## Flanschbob (18. November 2012)

steht doch im text, dass man sich die gabel je nach radstand-vorliebe nach vorne oder hinten drehen kann.

für bike polo eigentlich ideal, so ein schwerer rahmen kann ja einiges an feindkontakt ab. und bei den einzigpreisen sind beulen und kratzer auch halb so wild.


----------



## guckmalhierher (18. November 2012)

Zitat "Der CR-MO stahl ist viel stärker und robuster und wird i.d.R. nur in Extrem-Sport benutzt"....


So kann man es auch ausdrücken noch nie was von konifiziertem Rahmen gehört ?
Der Rahmen von meinem 10 jährigen Sohns fahrrad ist auch viel stärker und robuster, hauptsächlich aus dem Grund geschuldet, weil der Rahmen einfach billig ist. Bei einem Kinderad lasse ich noch durchgehen, aber ein Billigprodukt so zu umschreiben ist echt der Hammer


----------



## RazorRamon (18. November 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Zitat "Der CR-MO stahl ist viel stärker und robuster und wird i.d.R. nur in Extrem-Sport benutzt"....
> 
> 
> So kann man es auch ausdrücken noch nie was von konifiziertem Rahmen gehört ?


Nichts für ungut, aber diese Aussage halte ich für ein typisches Zeichen von "Halbwissen".

Konifiziert wurden die Cromo-Rahmen, um Gewicht zu sparen, nicht wirklich, um die sowieso robusten Stahlrahmen "stärker" zu machen. An den Rohrenden war das Material dicker, dann wurde es zur Rohrmitte hin dünner. Die Gewichtsersparnis war minimal, dafür war der Prestigegewinn enorm.

Ich habe es schon öfters hier gepostet, ich hatte einen Rahmenbruch, bei einem edlen, dreifach konifizierten Chrommolybdänrahmen mit "Spline-Verstärkung" und lebenslanger Garantie. Der Rahmen wurde ersetzt, den Nachfolger habe ich immer noch, und dank horizontaler Ausfallenden wartet er auf einen Aufbau als SSP, schon seit etlichen Jahren, aber dafür trocken auf dem Speicher.


----------



## guckmalhierher (18. November 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber diese Aussage halte ich für ein typisches Zeichen von "Halbwissen".
> 
> Konifiziert wurden die Cromo-Rahmen, um Gewicht zu sparen, nicht wirklich, um die sowieso robusten Stahlrahmen "stärker" zu machen. An den Rohrenden war das Material dicker, dann wurde es zur Rohrmitte hin dünner. Die Gewichtsersparnis war minimal, dafür war der Prestigegewinn enorm.
> 
> Ich habe es schon öfters hier gepostet, ich hatte einen Rahmenbruch, bei einem edlen, dreifach konifizierten Chrommolybdänrahmen mit "Spline-Verstärkung" und lebenslanger Garantie. Der Rahmen wurde ersetzt, den Nachfolger habe ich immer noch, und dank horizontaler Ausfallenden wartet er auf einen Aufbau als SSP, schon seit etlichen Jahren, aber dafür trocken auf dem Speicher.



Wer behauptet denn, dass konifizierte Rähmen nicht brechen dürfen Ein Rahmen mit gleichgängiger Rahmendicke herzustellen ist primitiv und daher billig in der Herstellung, das hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun und der Versuch ein Billigprodukt einen Hauch von Qualität zu umdeklarieren hat ja bei dirgeklappt 

Wenn du willst, kannst du einen Vollstahlrahmen fahren, der geht definitiv nicht kaputt, wenn du es so sehen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (18. November 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> ..........und der Versuch ein Billigprodukt einen Hauch von Qualität zu umdeklarieren hat ja bei dirgeklappt.


 
Wenn das ein Satz sein soll, dann habe ich da meine Bedenken! 

Aber auch wenn man beide Augen zudrückt, und den wahrscheinlich beabsichtigten Inhalt überdenkt, wird es nicht viel besser.

Der Rahmenhersteller kauft die Rohre ein. Er wird sie in der Regel auch kaum selbst konifizieren, der Aufwand wäre dann doch etwas zu groß.

Aber es gab durchaus auch in der Blütezeit des Stahlrahmenbaus Anbieter, die mit durchgängig dicken Rohren hochwertige Rahmen geschaffen hatten.

Wenn Du auf dem Standpunkt stehst, ein sogenanntes "Billigprodukt" könne niemals einen "Hauch von Qualität" besitzen, dann bleib ruhig dabei, und kauf Dir nur teure Luxusteile. Da habe ich kein Problem damit, die Edelschweißer von Rahmen müssen ja schließlich auch leben!


----------



## peh (18. November 2012)

Razor, wirf keine Rauchbomben, es geht schlicht und einfach um die Aussage: "Der CR-MO Stahl ist viel stärker und robuster und wird in der Regel nur im Extrem-Sport (BMX Bikes) benutzt."

Das ist Gewäsch.

Wenn Du neuerdings Rechtschreibfehler jagen willst, dann findest Du bei Einzig übrigens auch ein ergiebiges Revier.


----------



## odlo_girl (18. November 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Satz sein soll, dann habe ich da meine Bedenken!


---


----------



## guckmalhierher (18. November 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Satz sein soll, dann habe ich da meine Bedenken!



Höhö, lerne du erst mal eine weitere Fremdsprache wie ich Deutsch, dann darfst du mitreden. 
Ansonsten finde ich nicht schlimm, wenn ich Fehler in der deutschen Sprache mache, ist ja nicht meine Muttersprache  - Besser so als gar keine Sprache kennen nicht wahr ?


----------



## pebcak (19. November 2012)

Plenken geht auch in anderen Sprachen.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. November 2012)

Findet Ihr das jetzt nicht ein bischen arg niveaulos?
Ging und geht doch auch anders...

Oder soll der Niveauregulator kommen?


----------



## guckmalhierher (19. November 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


>



Oh nein, hast gewonnen, ich gebe es auf. 
Der Niveuaregulator hätte ja zumindest mit dem Rad kommen können


----------



## RazorRamon (19. November 2012)

Da wir Singlespeeder auch einen Erziehungsauftrag haben, antworte ich ausnahmsweise auch auf diese Provokation!



guckmalhierher schrieb:


> ........... dann darfst du mitreden.


Denke besser nicht, Du hättest es zu beurteilen, ob und wann jemand mit zu reden hat!




guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich nicht schlimm, wenn ich Fehler in der deutschen Sprache mache, ist ja nicht meine Muttersprache


Ob Du das schlimm findest, oder nicht, ist egal. Es ist aber nicht klug, in einer Sprache, die man nicht perfekt beherrscht, andere zu bevormunden. Ich finde das aber auch nicht schlimm, wie gesagt, nur unklug!



guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Höhö, lerne du erst mal eine weitere Fremdsprache wie ich Deutsch


Als Sprachwissenschaftler bin ich davon überzeugt, einige Fremdsprachen besser zu beherrschen, als Du die Deutsche. Und in denen, die mir nicht so gut liegen, nehme ich an keinen Diskussionsforen teil!


----------



## guckmalhierher (19. November 2012)

Ist ja zum Gähnen  -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spearmint730 (19. November 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Findet Ihr das jetzt nicht ein bischen arg niveaulos?



Scheinbar nicht. 

Als wenn das schlimm wäre, wenn sich jemand mal nicht perfekt ausdrückt 

Nicht das ich missverstanden werde: Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn ohne Punkt und Komma einfach drauflosgeschrieben wird. Irgendwo sollte man aber die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. November 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Irgendwo sollte man aber die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


 
Bei Leuten, die gerade erst einen oder zwei Monate gemeldet sind, und alteingesessene Foristen dermaßen angehen, und sich dabei offensichtlich auf Beiträge berufen, die länger als vor einem Vierteljahr veröffentlich wurden, höre ich immer den Troll-Alarm!

Natürlich sind auch Beiträge willkommen, die weder perfekten Satzbau noch entsprechende Grammatik aufweisen, dafür aber inhaltlich ok sind. Doch wer andere scharf kritisiert, der sollte dies schon einigermaßen verständlich und in gutem Deutsch machen, oder aber besser schweigen!

Aber ich denke, jetzt reichts mal mit der gegenseitigen Kritik, und man sollte zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, den großartigen, bildschönen und hochqualitativen Einzig-Bikes!


----------



## peh (20. November 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht klug, in einer Sprache, die man nicht perfekt beherrscht, andere zu bevormunden. Ich finde das aber auch nicht schlimm, wie gesagt, nur unklug!


 Ähnlich unklug wie Deine Youtube-Filmchen. Aber so lange sie Dir Spaß machen und niemand gezwungen wird, sie sich anzuschauen, gehen sie in Ordnung.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Als Sprachwissenschaftler bin ich davon überzeugt, einige Fremdsprachen besser zu beherrschen, als Du die Deutsche. Und in denen, die mir nicht so gut liegen, nehme ich an keinen Diskussionsforen teil!


Damit legst Du die Messlatte hoch, und kriechst dann drunter her:


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Natürlich sind auch Beiträge willkommen, die  weder perfekten Satzbau noch entsprechende Grammatik aufweisen, dafür  aber inhaltlich ok sind.


Satzbau ist teil der Grammitik, Dein Wedernoch daher Unsinn.

Die "Polo-Frame-Edition" finde ich durchaus nett. Mir gefällt auch die Entwicklung von Einzig. Mehr Rahmengrößen, behutsame Vergrößerung der Produktpalette. An der Qualität sollte Einzig dringend arbeiten. Leichter, bessere Lackierung, funktionierende Endkontrolle - das mindestens.

Razor, die freust Du über günstig geschossenen, brauchbaren Singlespeed-Stuff, Du selbst hast schon bei Einzig reklamiert und Geld zurück erhalten. Andere haben für die gleiche Ware bei Amazon und eBay viel Kohle gelassen, weil sie schneller gekauft als gegoogelt haben.


----------



## kurbel_jim (20. November 2012)

lass(t) gut sein, es bringt einfach nichts.
quatscht lieber über eure einzig-hobel...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (20. November 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> lass(t) gut sein, es bringt einfach nichts.
> quatscht lieber über eure einzig-hobel...


----------



## MM76 (20. November 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich Alternativen zu den EINZIG-Rahmen, welche (neu) nicht das doppelte kosten? Gebrauchter RR-Rahmen gut und schön; aber da muss man in der richtigen Größe und mit den richtigen Ausfallenden auch erstmal was finden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (20. November 2012)

MM76 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Alternativen zu den EINZIG-Rahmen, welche (neu) nicht das doppelte kosten? Gebrauchter RR-Rahmen gut und schön; aber da muss man in der richtigen Größe und mit den richtigen Ausfallenden auch erstmal was finden....


na bei deiner Grösse wirds ja auch langsam eng mit den RR Rahmen..aber ich denke so ein ca 64cm( oder was du ebend brauchst) RR Stahlrahmen gemufft mit den passenden Ausfallenden sollte doch bei zb EBAY zu bekommen sein...schööööön klassisch und nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack zumindest
sieh mal hier nach..da habe ich auch schon Rahmen gekauft..meist per EBAY
http://www.velosaloon.com/shop/

Gruss Ringo


----------



## RazorRamon (20. November 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema Einzig:
> 
> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpYZsgmrHlE"]Einzig - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pa_le (21. November 2012)

Hab soeben für meinen Fixie neuaufbau einen EINZIG LRS erstanden und werde euch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen


----------



## internetsurfer (25. November 2012)

Ich möchte bei meinem Einzig die Übersetzung anpassen. 46/16 ist fürs Gelände einfach etwas zu viel. Kann ich dieses Ritzel verwenden? http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...-1-2-x-1-8-Zoll.html?cat=165671&pa_option=743

Welche Reifenbreite passt auf die Felgen? 
Dachte da an den Smart Sam oder Cx Comp in 700-35. 
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## peh (25. November 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Kann ich dieses Ritzel verwenden?


Einzig spricht von einem "BSA Standart 1.37''". 1.37 Zoll sind 3,48 Zentimeter und entsprechen beinah den 33,9 Millimetern dieses Pieper Schraub-Zahnkranzes. Ich wäre daher hoffnungsfroh, dass es passt, habe aber null Erfahrung.


internetsurfer schrieb:


> Dachte da an den Smart Sam oder Cx Comp in 700-35.


Ich war der Ansicht, dass maximal 30 Millimeter passen. Aber irgendjemand schrieb hier oder im Parallelthread, dass 35er auch passen.

Sorry, nix Genaues weiß ich nicht.


----------



## RazorRamon (25. November 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich war der Ansicht, dass maximal 30 Millimeter passen. Aber irgendjemand schrieb hier oder im Parallelthread, dass 35er auch passen.
> 
> Sorry, nix Genaues weiß ich nicht.


 
Aber ich, ich habs auch schon gezeigt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591628&page=3

35 mm werden wohl nicht passen!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (25. November 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Einzig spricht von einem "BSA Standart 1.37''". 1.37 Zoll sind 3,48 Zentimeter und entsprechen beinah den 33,9 Millimetern dieses Pieper Schraub-Zahnkranzes. Ich wäre daher hoffnungsfroh, dass es passt, habe aber null Erfahrung...
> 
> ... Sorry, nix Genaues weiß ich nicht.



Weiter unten stand es:  



> Kurzinfo zu Einzel Zahnkränze :
> ...  					für Fahrrad und Mofa grosse  Aufnahme Innengewinde 33,9 mm passend z.B. für Quando Naben, ...



Sollte also ohne Probleme passen. Vermute mal, dass das die Breite sein soll? 
Blöd formuliert...


----------



## RazorRamon (25. November 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Einzig spricht von einem "BSA Standart 1.37''".


Das glaube ich übrigens kaum, es wird wohl eher ein "Standard" sein!


----------



## peh (25. November 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das glaube ich übrigens kaum, es wird wohl eher ein "Standard" sein!


Ich hätte fast noch einen Kommentar a la "für unseren Sprachwissenschaftler und bekennnenden Einzig-Fan" angefügt. Aber dann dachte ich: Das Fettnäpfchen ist groß genug 


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Aber ich, ich habs auch schon gezeigt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591628&page=3


 Danke, das war der Diskussionsstrang, den ich meinte.


Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Weiter unten stand es


Das hatte ich gelesen. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob es verschiedene Maße gibt und ob Quando womöglich verschiedene verwendet.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (26. November 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich hätte fast noch einen Kommentar a la "für unseren Sprachwissenschaftler und bekennnenden Einzig-Fan" angefügt. Aber dann dachte ich: Das Fettnäpfchen ist groß genug


Ach komm, das bist Du doch auch.
Magst es nur nicht zugeben... 


peh schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gelesen. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob es verschiedene Maße gibt und ob Quando womöglich verschiedene verwendet.


Gute Frage, hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht. 
Sollte BSA sein, da Standart, aber da müsste man mal nachhaken. 
Andererseits reden wir über ein 6,50  Teil, was hier bestimmt einen Abnehmer finden wird, wenn es nicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetsurfer (26. November 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde wohl bei den Reifen unter 30 mm bleiben. Bei meinem Rad sind tatsächlich gemessen 40 mm Luft zwischen den Streben und nach oben ist mit den verbauten Reifen noch reichlich Platz. Das Freilaufritzel werde ich ordern, evtl. aber auch einfach ein anderes Kettenblatt mit weniger Zähnen.


----------



## xelleron (28. November 2012)

Nachdem ich feststellen musste, dass die Lackierung des Einzig Alurahmen unter aller Sau ist/war, habe ich den Rahmen incl Gabel neu pulverbeschichten lassen.
hier schon mal ein vorläufiges Ergebnis.


----------



## -hr- (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich hab kürzlich auch einen Einzig Rahmen bei Ebay erstanden. Ist als Arbeitsbike gedacht und soll preislich nicht sooooo teuer werden. 

Gibt es eigentlich auch farbige Sattelstützen in 25,4mm?
Kann ich auch Octalink oder Hollowtec Kurbeln verbauen (stimmige Kettenlinie)?  Wenn ja, welche?

Bilder folgen wenn ich fertig habe
Grüße an alle...


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,



-hr- schrieb:


> ... soll preislich nicht sooooo teuer werden.


Ok!



-hr- schrieb:


> ... Gibt es eigentlich auch farbige Sattelstützen in 25,4mm?


Das wird ein Suchspiel... 
Aber, (siehe oben) silber ist auch ne Farbe... 



-hr- schrieb:


> ... Kann ich auch Octalink oder Hollowtec Kurbeln verbauen (stimmige Kettenlinie)?  Wenn ja, welche?


Mit der richtigen Achse kannst Du das bestimmt. (siehe ganz oben) Ne Einzig Kurbel tut es auch und die ist als massivst zu bezeichnen. Genau richtig für ein Working Hero...



-hr- schrieb:


> Bilder folgen wenn ich fertig habe
> Grüße an alle...


Das gib schon mal Abzüge in der B-Note! 
Weil:
Bildchen, wir hier lieben Bildchen... 
Auch vom Aufbau! 

Gruss von mir...


----------



## -hr- (9. Dezember 2012)

o.k. vielen Dank erstmal Teilzeitfussel... ;-)

Ich hab mir das schon fast gedacht mit den farbigen Stützen. Da werde ich mich eher für eine schwarze entscheiden, dafür aber mit farbigen Sattel oder Sattelklemme.

Zur Kurbel: Ich denke ich werde wohl das mit ner Einzig oder einer ähnlichen 4-Kant probieren...

Ich werde heut noch ein Bild vom Anfang des Projektes hochladen.
Viel habe ich noch nicht außer das was im Paket war, Vorbau und Lenker...

Grüße 
-hr-


----------



## xelleron (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du farbige Stützen suchst, such mal nach dem ebay Händler "trendy-bikes"
Der bietet so ziemlich alles an...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Dezember 2012)

-hr- schrieb:


> o.k. vielen Dank erstmal Teilzeitfussel... ;-)
> 
> Ich hab mir das schon fast gedacht mit den farbigen Stützen. Da werde ich mich eher für eine schwarze entscheiden, dafür aber mit farbigen Sattel oder Sattelklemme.
> 
> ...


hy..oooh ja Bilder! Hab bei meinem EINZIG eine CAMPA VELOCE mit 52 Blatt genommen..eine schöne 4Kant Kurbel....hat sofort mit dem  STARR/FREILAUF  der NOVATEC Nabe gepasst..von SM-PARTS..lg aus BERLIN und einen wundervollen 2. Advent allen


----------



## -hr- (9. Dezember 2012)

der Startschuß ist gefallen... 
(die nächsten Bilder werden besser... )


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2012)

na auf den Aufbau freue ich mich (so ein Rahmen steht bei mir auch noch rum)

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (11. Dezember 2012)

Seit Sommer mein race-to-work bike:










maui


----------



## Deleted 112231 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat hier schon jemand den Einzig Polo-Rahmen mit Canti-Sockeln? Würde gerne mal wissen ob der sich als Pompino/Crosscheck für arme gut eignet.


----------



## m(A)ui (12. Dezember 2012)

bei nem preis von 100 £ (+ 20 £ fuer die gabel) fuer ein pompino wuerde ich das risiko nicht eingehen!

maui


----------



## kurbel_jim (13. Dezember 2012)

dito


----------



## Deleted 112231 (13. Dezember 2012)

Das stimmt wohl, bei dem aktuellen Preis lohnt das natÃ¼rlich nicht. Ich hoffe darauf dass es die Framesets bei Ebay bald auch mal wie die "normalen" fÃ¼r 50-60â¬ weggehen.

Scheitert aber daran dass es das Poloset nur in 56cm gibt im Moment :/


----------



## -hr- (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage zum Einbau von 135mm Schnellspannnaben in den Hinterbau vom normalen Singlespeeder (der hat ja 120mm Einbaumaß). Kann ich die 135er Nabe durch leichtes auseinanderdrücken der Ausfallenden einbauen? Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Oder ist davon abzuraten.

Danke euch schonmal...

P.S. Hab nen 54er Einzig bei Ebay erstanden, geschickt haben die Einzigmänner mir einen 56er. Haben mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen, nachdem ich sie angeschrieben hab, sich Entschuldigt und Kulant gezeigt.
Super Service. Kann ich nur Empfehlen. Kann sich manch einer ne Scheibe abschneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetsurfer (13. Dezember 2012)

-hr- schrieb:


> . Kann ich die 135er Nabe durch leichtes auseinanderdrücken der Ausfallenden einbauen? Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Oder ist davon abzuraten.



Hallo,
die fehlenden 15 mm kannst du bei einem Stahlrahmen locker zurechtbiegen. Würde nur mal schauen ob es dann mit der Kettenlinie einigermaßen passt.


----------



## -hr- (13. Dezember 2012)

o.k. sehr schön. Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Info. 

Mit der Kettenlinie werd ich dann sehen wenn ichs eingebaut habe...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. Dezember 2012)

120 zu 135...wird hart..habs auch schon gemacht...geht


----------



## peh (13. Dezember 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> wird hart


Über das "locker" bin ich auch gestolpert. Selbst 5 Millimeter von 130 auf 135 spannen schon sehr spürbar. 120 auf 135 würde ich nicht machen 

Auf die Kettenlinie könnte es sich positiv auswirken. Das Ritzel befindet sich ja zu weit innen für das breite Tretlager.


----------



## shoegazer2010 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand eine geeignete Luftpumpe, nicht zu teure für die Fahrradschläuche von Einzig empfehlen...oder anders gefragt, was für eine Luftpumpe braucht man bei dieser Art von Ventilen?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Dezember 2012)

es sollte eigentlich das französische Ventil sein...bzw SV

http://www.otto.de/SKS-Pumpe-Rennkompressor-Metall-orange/shop-de_dpip_AKL5500710/

und hier eine Beispiel, die bekommst du auch wesentlich billiger, als in dem Beispielink, so was hab ich zb auch...gruss Ringo


----------



## yhuko (18. Dezember 2012)

So, nachdem ich mir vor kurzem auch ein Einzig für den Arbeitsweg gekauft habe, gebe ich hier mal mein Feedback ab.

Viel damit fahren konnte ich wegen dem "herrlichen" Wetter die letzten Wochen nicht, vielleicht schreibe ich später nochmal wenn ich mehr km auf dem Tacho habe.

Aber ein paar Sachen kann man ja auch so beurteilen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich positiv überrascht, die Qualität ist in Ordnung, vor allem für den Preis. Irgendwelche Fabrikationsfehler o.ä. sind mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen.

Klar ist es für ein Singlespeed ziemlich schwer (11,5kg in meinem Fall, 59er Rahmen). Außerdem waren einige Schrauben nicht richtig fest, also immer schön prüfen und evtl. nachziehen.
Auch die Bremsen greifen (ich bin aber hier auch die dicken Scheibenbremsen vom Fully gewöhnt) nicht besonders gut. Aber für die Stadt reicht es locker.

Die Reifen sind ganz gut zentriert, die Lenkerkopf Steifigkeit lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig und der Leerlauf scheint etwas zu hacken - vielleicht fehlt da etwas Fett.

Ich habe noch einen ordentlichen Lenker montiert (Bullhorn, auch von Einzig). Damit hat man eine schön sportliche Sitzposition.

Insgesamt gibt es also einige Kleinigkeiten die man bemängeln könnte, aber für den Stadteinsatz und Arbeitsweg und unter Berücksichtigung vom Preis taugt es auf jedenfall.


----------



## -hr- (25. Dezember 2012)

Stand der Dinge!
Es fehlt noch die Kurbelgarnitur, Kette, Bremse(n), Züge und ein anderer Sattel kommt noch. Griffe und Pedale sind auch schon vorhanden (kommen aus der Restekiste).
Ordentliches Bild mit einer Partlist kommt im Frühjahr.


----------



## lustigerBursche (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, habe heute nach zwei Wochen (!) auch meine Einzig Teile bekommen. Die Verpackung war sehr schlecht und der Karton anscheinend schon mehrfach benutzt. Als der Postbote mir das Paket übergab hörte ich schon Geklapper, erstaunlicherweise waren die Teile bis auf ein paar Macken im Lenker in Ordnung. Für einen Shop wie Einzig finde ich aber die Lieferzeit und Verpackung dennoch nicht angemessen.


----------



## guckmalhierher (28. Dezember 2012)

Was hast du denn bei dem Preis erwartet ? 
Ich bin ganz sicher kein "G"EINZIG-Fan, habe trotzdem Versändnis dafür, dass sie irgendwo sparen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lustigerBursche (28. Dezember 2012)

ja trotzdem ist jawohl zu erwarten dass die Artikel ordentlich verpackt werden, das schaffen ja sogar die (meisten) Privatverkäufer.


----------



## -hr- (28. Dezember 2012)

Also ich kann nix negatives über die Dauer des Versandes (hat max 2 Tage gedauert) noch über die Verpackung (beides (Rahmen und Räder), waren ordentlich verpackt) berichten.

Aber es gibt immer mal Ausnahmen...


----------



## RazorRamon (28. Dezember 2012)

lustigerBursche schrieb:


> Die Verpackung war sehr schlecht und der Karton anscheinend schon mehrfach benutzt.


 
Meine (nagelneue) Einzig-Verpackung hatte ich gar nicht mehr zurückgeschickt. Also kann die von denen auch kein zweites oder gar drittes Mal mehr verwendet werden!

An Eurer Stelle würde ich den Karton auch behalten, oder entsorgen, dann kann so was nicht mehr vorkommen!


----------



## Alwood (29. Dezember 2012)

Vor einigen Wochen kam mein Rahmen an.
Die Firma in Dortmund ist 50km von meiner Hütte entfernt,
nach einer Woche Warterei hab ich die angefunkt, wo mein Paket sei.
Antwort von EINZIG sinngemäß:
"Tut uns leid, falsch versendet, kann passieren, da wir in dieser Abteilung überwiegend mit schwer vermittelbaren Arbeitslosen und Behinderten arbeiten."
Weitere 4 Tage später war das Schmuckstück dann da.
Alles gut verpackt, nutzte aber nix, tiefe Macken in Gabel und Rahmen bis aufs blanke Metall runter, mehrere Zentimeter lang, als hätten die
schon vor dem Verpacken Volleyball mit dem Rahmen gespielt.
Hab gestern mal LR in Rahmen und Gabel gesteckt, um zu schauen wie sie passen.
Gabel: etwa 3mm Höhendifferenz zwischen den Ausfallenden, VR saß dementsprechend schief zwischen den Gabelscheiden.
Rahmen:
Horizontaldifferenz zwischen den Ausfallern von genau 2,5mm.
An der Gabel habe ich die Differenz am rechten Ausfaller mit der Rundfeile ausgeglichen, am Hinterbau werde ich das nur machen,
wenn ich wgn. der Kettenlänge mit dem HR ganz an den Anschlag zurück muß.
Der Lackqualität wegen wird das ganze Elend mit 800er Schleifpapier  angeschliffen und mit neuer Farbe übergerollt, danach aufgebaut.
Retourieren und Umtauschen macht bei einem EKP von 45 EUS für mich keinen Sinn, wer weiß was dann geliefert wird.
Alles in allem kann ich drüber lachen, hab noch ein paar angefangene 
Farbpötte und eine Lackrolle im Keller, mal schauen, was draus wird.


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Dezember 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Vor einigen Wochen kam mein Rahmen an.
> Die Firma in Dortmund ist 50km von meiner Hütte entfernt,
> nach einer Woche Warterei hab ich die angefunkt, wo mein Paket sei.
> Antwort von EINZIG sinngemäß:
> "Tut uns leid, falsch versendet, kann passieren, da wir in dieser Abteilung überwiegend mit schwer vermittelbaren Arbeitslosen und Behinderten arbeiten."


 
Also müssen wir uns auch noch für das soziale Engagement von Einzig bedanken. Die Arbeitslosen sind von der Straße, uns bringt dieser Hersteller auf die Straße, im positiven Sinn, BRAVO! 

Am Samstag bin ich bei tollem Wetter wieder ein paar Stunden Einzig-Fixie gefahren. Nach über einem Jahr ist mein Komplettrad immer noch rundum intakt, und genießt mein volles Vertrauen.


----------



## peh (30. Dezember 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Retourieren und Umtauschen macht bei einem EKP von 45 EUS für mich keinen Sinn


Hallo? Das wäre, wenn Deine Geschichte so stimmt, das einzig Richtige! Und wenn die noch mal Mist liefern, dann geht er eben noch mal zurück.

Mein Einzig war ja schon grenzwertig (doch ich brauchte schnell ein neues Rad, daher behalten), aber die Ware aus Deiner Beschreibung geht darüber klar hinaus.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. Dezember 2012)

*Richtig!*


----------



## Alwood (30. Dezember 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Hallo? Das wäre, wenn Deine Geschichte so stimmt, das einzig Richtige!


 
Es verhält sich genau so, wie ich es hier berichtet habe,
es wurde ohne große Emotionen in die Tastatur getippt,
weil das Rahmen-Set schon einige Wochen bei mir zu Hause steht,
und ich vor dem Verfassen des Textes schon etliche Nächte darüber geschlafen habe.

Ihr habt sicherlich alle Recht, und es gibt kein Argument dagegen,
den Rahmen zurückzugeben, es auf mehrere Tausch-Versuche ankommen zu lassen, oder gar sein Geld zurückzuverlangen, falls die Folgereklamationen völlig fehlschlagen würden.

An dieser Stelle auch ein dreifach Hoch auf das soziale Engagement
der Einzigs, es ehrt sie wirklich, allerdings drängt sich mir der Eindruck
auf, daß bei dieser Institution auch das Management ein wenig
neben sich steht, bitte nicht falsch verstehen - aber es heißt nicht umsonst, "der Fisch stinkt immer vom Kopf her".
Sonst würden dort Endkontrollen nicht dem Kunden zugemutet,
sondern von einem weniger gehandicapten Mitarbeiter
in der Firma vorgenommen, ehe die Ware in den Versand gelangt.

Das scheint aber öfters nicht der Fall zu sein, was man realisiert,
wenn man hier in diesem Thread aufmerksam mitliest.
Sprich - Ich wusste schon vor der Ersteigerung meines Rahmen Sets,
worauf ich mich einlasse und so habe ich für 45 Eus den fiffty-fiffty Joker gezogen und abgewartet, ob das Set in gutem- oder desolatem Zustand hier bei mir ankommt.
Tja und wie das halt manchmal im Leben so ist, manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnen die anderen.


Ich sehe in meinem Rahmen die Herausforderung, das Beste draus zu machen, er war eh nicht für die Bahn oder fürs Flanieren auf der 
Königsallee gedacht und insofern habe ich genau so ein Produkt
erhalten, wie es nach dem Mitlesen hier zu erwarten war.
Hätte ich den vollen Preis bezahlt, wäre es auch kein Hindernis 
für mich gewesen, das Ding einfach in den Kofferaum zu packen
und eben über die A2 nach Dortmund zu fahren, um vor Ort zu reklamieren, einen intakten Rahmen auszusuchen und diese Fahrt mit einem Einkaufsbummel durch die Stadt zu verbinden.

Da ich nach mehren Tagen nach Eintreffen des Rahmens aber 
den Beschluss gefasst habe, ihn wgn. der Schäden selbst umzulackieren,
begann ich letztendlich auch mit den Anpassungsarbeiten der Ausfaller.


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Dezember 2012)

Bei Ebay hat Einzig über 92 % positive Bewertungen erhalten, das ist für einen gewerblichen Anbieter absolut Standard. Schon komisch, dass die Quote gerade bei den Usern hier genau andersrum (negativ) zu sein scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es gut, das Alwood es sportlich sieht! 

*BRAVO!*


----------



## Drood (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir zufällig ein Besitzer eines EINZIG Bike Alloy sagen, ob das mit den 9,5 kg tatsächlich hinkommt?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Silke


----------



## peh (30. Dezember 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Bei Ebay hat Einzig über 92 % positive Bewertungen erhalten, das ist für einen gewerblichen Anbieter absolut Standard.


Ich lese da sogar 99,2 Prozent. Das ist sehr gut. Aber es geht auch um einfache Ware zu günstigen Preisen. Händler, die Zerbrechliches oder Hightech anbieten, haben es da schwerer. Außerdem ist ja von vornherein klar, was man da kauft. Egal, ob man auf Surly, Fixie Inc., Bianchi oder sonstwas steht, man weiß, dass man dafür bei Einzig an der falschen Adresse ist.


----------



## Alwood (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch nicht negativ bewertet, 
"P/L Verhältnis ok, Ware dem Preis entsprechend"
...könnte schlimmer sein.


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Dezember 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich lese da sogar 99,2 Prozent. Das ist sehr gut.


Richtig, sorry, hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung!

Natürlich kriegt man bei Einzig das, wofür man bezahlt. Allerdings bezahlt man vielerorts für die gleiche, bzw. sogar schlechtere Qualität sogar einiges mehr (z.b. in Baumärkten).


----------



## covo (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
auch ich habe zugeschlagen und mir für 55 Euro plus 15 Euro Versandkosten ein mattschwarzes Rahmenset in Größe 59 geschossen. Mal sehen welche Erfahrungen ich machen werde. Scheint ja immer eine Überraschung zu sein.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf schrauben und basteln. Werde selbstverständlich weiter berichten wenn es was neues gibt. Kann man ersteigerte Adel auch bei denen Dortmund abholen? Hat das jemand zufällig schon gemacht? Denn ich warte noch bis morgen mit dem bezahlen da ich diesbezüglich eine E-Mail abfrage abgeschickt habe...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xelleron (2. Januar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir zufällig ein Besitzer eines EINZIG Bike Alloy sagen, ob das mit den 9,5 kg tatsächlich hinkommt?
> 
> ...


Zum Gewicht kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich mir vor ein paar Monaten nur das Rahmenset bestellt habe.
Ich kann nur zum Lack etwas sagen: sehr anfällig und so schlecht, dass auf der Gabel nur der Lack, keine Grundierung, vorhanden war.
Habe deswegen kpl neu pulverbeschichten lassen.


----------



## Alwood (3. Januar 2013)

covo:
Einzig Bikes Dortmund googeln,
da erscheint die Adresse und eine Telefonnummer.
Herrn/Frau Einzig anrufen und die weitere Geschäftsabwicklung persönlich besprechen.


----------



## covo (3. Januar 2013)

Alwood schrieb:


> covo:
> Einzig Bikes Dortmund googeln,
> da erscheint die Adresse und eine Telefonnummer.
> Herrn/Frau Einzig anrufen und die weitere Geschäftsabwicklung persönlich besprechen.



Hätte man eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen können war schon spät gestern
Dankeschön!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## peh (3. Januar 2013)

covo schrieb:


> da ich diesbezüglich eine E-Mail abfrage abgeschickt habe...


Mit E-Mails kommen die nicht klar. Die einzige Reaktion auf meine Mails war auch, ich solle meine Telefonnummer schicken.

Wenn ich telefonieren wollte, hätte ich angerufen


----------



## covo (3. Januar 2013)

Okay, auf eine E-Mail-Antwort warte ich jetzt nicht mehr. Nur geht gerade auch niemand dran =) ein bisschen versuche ich es noch aber vielleicht spare ich mir die Autofahrt/Zugfahrt und zahle die 15 mit PayPal...
Will nämlich so schnell wie möglich basteln 
Wie wäre es eigentlich wenn jeder mal ein schönes Bild postet von seinem EINZIG bike?
Denn eine Gallerie habe ich über die SuFu nicht gefunden...


----------



## xelleron (3. Januar 2013)

War mal der Einzig Alloy Rahmen (neu pulverbeschichtet)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1281102

Und hier ne Gallerie:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10182876#post10182876


----------



## _BuzzT_ (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte es schonmal geschrieben:

Das Einzig Ladenlokal aus der Postadresse ist ein besserer Zeitungskiosk!  Wer also schonmal da ist kann sich gleich nen Fläschchen Kronen für den Rückweg einpacken :beer:

Ich komme quasi täglich dort vorbei. Nunja.....


----------



## covo (3. Januar 2013)

xelleron schrieb:


> War mal der Einzig Alloy Rahmen (neu pulverbeschichtet)
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1281102
> 
> Und hier ne Gallerie:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10182876#post10182876



Sehr schön! Danke


----------



## Drood (3. Januar 2013)

xelleron schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich mir vor ein paar Monaten nur das Rahmenset bestellt habe.
> Ich kann nur zum Lack etwas sagen: sehr anfällig und so schlecht, dass auf der Gabel nur der Lack, keine Grundierung, vorhanden war.
> Habe deswegen kpl neu pulverbeschichten lassen.



Hi Xelleron,

danke dir - ich hab mich jetzt doch auch für's Rahmenset entschieden, allerdings nach langem ringen für die Stahlvariante. Die Tage in der Bucht geschossen, in weiß. Die erste Erfahrung, die ich im Zusammenhang mit Einzig berichten kann, ist dass die Kaufabwicklung bis jetzt perfekt läuft. Habe von Einzig die Kaufbestätigung erhalten, eine PDF-Rechnung mit Zahlungsbestätigung, eine Bestätigung dass an meine vorgegebene Lieferadresse geliefert wird, wunderbar. 

Nun bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, welche Qualitätsvariante ich erhalte....ich hoffe auf geschlossene Schweißnähte!! Das Innenlager werde ich vermutlich gleich tauschen, eine andere Gabel würde ich am liebsten auch gleich verwenden, aber das ist das einzige, wofür ich mir kein Spezialwerkzeug kaufen möchte, da im Verhältnis zur Häufigkeit der Arbeit da keine vernünftige Relation besteht. Zugriff auf eine Werkstatt/einen Händler hier in der Umgebung habe ich leider auch nicht. Nur ne Dorfschlosserei, da gehe mit Ahead nicht hin. Alles andere wäre mit einer längeren Anfahrt verbunden....ich will nicht. Also bleibt die Gabel erstmal dran.

Das Einzig soll ein möglichst leichtes schnelles Bike werden und mich darüber hinwegtrösten, das längeres Verfolgen der Angebote bei ebay mich eben nicht zum ersehnten passenden älteren Stahlrahmen geführt haben. 

Singlespeed ist klar, am liebsten auch mit FlipFlop, aber mal sehen was für Laufräder ich erwische, eine Nabe tauschen werde ich nicht. Fixed wäre dann solange verschoben, bis ich irgendwann mal ein passendes Laufrad zum wechseln finde.

Angedacht ist eine 46/16-Übersetzung, so wie Einzig sie auch im Programm hätte.

Aufbaubericht folgt!

Gruß Silke


----------



## covo (3. Januar 2013)

Hi Drood,

wenn du ein passendes Laufrad oder einen Satz zu einem halbwegs akzeptablen Preis gefunden hast, gib doch kurz Bescheid. Suche schon die ganze Zeit. Finde aber kein einziges HR mit 120mm Nabe fÃ¼r unter 100â¬ ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Januar 2013)

@covo





gibt eigentlich einige Räder hier mit Einzig Rahmen...lg Ringo


----------



## covo (3. Januar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> @covo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht super schön aus!
was sind das für laufräder/naben??? und ist das die EINZIG Standardkurbel?


----------



## covo (3. Januar 2013)

okay habs schon gelesen in deinem Album


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Januar 2013)

Laufradsatz sind von SM Parts flip-flop Hinterradnabe 120mm mit 16ner Schraubkranz , beide Naben von Novatec , die Curbel ist von Campa ,die Mirage Vierkant mit 52Zähnen , Bremsen auch von Campa ,die Veloce. Der Rahmen war weder verzogen noch angekratzt , genauso waren die Ausfallenden auch gerade ..danke fürs Kompliment..wenn du nochwas wissen willst schreib einfach..lg Ringo


----------



## covo (3. Januar 2013)

wo hast du denn die laufräder her? brauche eigentlich nur ein hinterrad mit der entsprechenden nabe. habe die in rot gesehen... hast du die dir das selbst zusammengestellt und einspeichen lassen?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Januar 2013)

http://www.sm-parts.net/index.php?p..._id=1&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
war ein LFRS von oben genannter Firma...der Satz läuft einwandfrei und die Kettenlinie mit der Nabe, dem von Einzig gelieferten Innenlager und der Campakurbel war perfekt.


----------



## covo (3. Januar 2013)

noch einmal besten dank dafür! ich hoffe der rahmen kommt bald an und mein dispo ist noch nicht ausgeschöpft


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Januar 2013)

gerne..kannst mich auch auf meine jimdo Seite besuchen und mir ein Gästebucheintrag da lassen...ansonsten viel spass und zeig Bilder wenns soweit ist


----------



## Drood (3. Januar 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Hi Drood,
> 
> wenn du ein passendes Laufrad oder einen Satz zu einem halbwegs akzeptablen Preis gefunden hast, gib doch kurz Bescheid. Suche schon die ganze Zeit. Finde aber kein einziges HR mit 120mm Nabe für unter 100 ...



Hi Covo, ich bin selber noch nicht weiter mit meinen Ermittlungen, was Ringo da hat gefällt mir aber auch richtig gut!!

Habe vorher mal grob überschlagen, wo das Projekt preislich landen wird....bin auf irgendwas zwischen 400 und 500  gekommen, trotz dem supergünstigen Rahmen....und da habe ich keine Edelteile eingeplant, nur eben ordentliche Sachen. Nicht zu unterschätzen das Ganze. 

Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Januar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Hi Covo, ich bin selber noch nicht weiter mit meinen Ermittlungen, was Ringo da hat gefällt mir aber auch richtig gut!!
> 
> Habe vorher mal grob überschlagen, wo das Projekt preislich landen wird....bin auf irgendwas zwischen 400 und 500  gekommen, trotz dem supergünstigen Rahmen....und da habe ich keine Edelteile eingeplant, nur eben ordentliche Sachen. Nicht zu unterschätzen das Ganze.
> 
> Gruß Silke



Hallo silke..hast du gut überschlagen..ich zb hab so wie auf dem foto zusehen ist ca 400-450 investiert, lg Ringo


----------



## Drood (3. Januar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Hallo silke..hast du gut überschlagen..ich zb hab so wie auf dem foto zusehen ist ca 400-450 investiert, lg Ringo



Wow, danke für das Feedback Ringo! Gut ist, dass ich bei dem Projekt keinen Zeitdruck habe. Ich schau jetzt auch mal in aller Ruhe in den Bikemarkt, vielleicht lässt sich der eine oder andere Euro noch sparen durch sinnige Gebrauchtteile. By the way, bin eben auf deiner Homepage vorbeigesurft, superschöne Schätze hast du da gebaut!

Gruß Silke


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Januar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Wow, danke für das Feedback Ringo! Gut ist, dass ich bei dem Projekt keinen Zeitdruck habe. Ich schau jetzt auch mal in aller Ruhe in den Bikemarkt, vielleicht lässt sich der eine oder andere Euro noch sparen durch sinnige Gebrauchtteile. By the way, bin eben auf deiner Homepage vorbeigesurft, superschöne Schätze hast du da gebaut!
> 
> Gruß Silke



Ja das ist ein guter weg..zumal es bei mir alles neuteile waren inkl einem  neuen steuersatz von ritchey weil der von einzig schrott war..ansonsten geht das alles auch mit guten  Gebrauchtteilen..wollte aber neues von campa bei den bremsen und  der kurbel und in mattschwarz ebend..tippe auf ca 100 plus minus bei gebrauchtem material und danke fürs kompliment wegen der homepage, lg ringo


----------



## RSkai (3. Januar 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Hi Drood,
> 
> wenn du ein passendes Laufrad oder einen Satz zu einem halbwegs akzeptablen Preis gefunden hast, gib doch kurz Bescheid. Suche schon die ganze Zeit. Finde aber kein einziges HR mit 120mm Nabe für unter 100 ...



schaut mal bei BMO, die haben schöne Laufräder im Angebot:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...XP22-Laufradsatz-schwarz-rot-Fixed-Fixed.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Aerorage-Track-Bahn-Laufrad-fixed-fixed.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...arrior-Fix-G-Bahn-Laufrad-HG-fixed-fixed.html

Die sind zwar alle fixed/fixed aber man gewöhnt sich so schnell ans fixe Dahingleiten. An meinem Einzig passte eigentlich nur der Cross-Reifen nicht durch die Bremse. Also fix getestet und nun fahr ich die Fuhre, die eigentlich als Wintertrainisgerät für den Wald gedacht war, jeden Tag als Stadt- und Kurierrad.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!
kai


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Januar 2013)

Aber warum starr/starr? Für den preis gibt es die novatec auch als starr/freilauf...es sei denn er möchte starr/starr 
Gruss Ringo


----------



## covo (4. Januar 2013)

Erst einmal vorab! Ich bin froh das in diesem Forum so viele nette und hilfsbereite Luete unterwegs sind! DANKE dafür!

@ Silke
ich habe zum glück auch keinen Zeitdruck und hoffe einige gebrauchte Teile zu bekommen wenn ich Teile finde poste ich die natürlich gerne

@ Ringo
die Campa Teile sehen wirklich einfach nur super aus... und ich glaube bei dem nächsten Projekt werde ich garantiert auch in diese Richtung gehen. Nur jetzt versuche ich ein möglichst günstiges Rad zu basteln, welches ich in Köln, ohne Angst haben zu müssen an jeder Ecke abstellen kann bzw. wenn es doch geklaut werden sollte, der wirtschaftliche Schaden sich in Grenzen hält.
 @RSkai
sehr coole Angebote! Ich hätte schon gerne hinten ein starr/freilauf Laufrad damit ich entscheiden kann was mir eher liegt. Habe auch schon ein kaputtes Knie und bin mir da nicht so sicher wie hoch die Belastung mit fixed gear ist?!?!

Am liebsten würde ich ein Novatec HR einzeln kaufen... Nur man kann ja schliesslich nicht alles haben 

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## covo (4. Januar 2013)

Hab hier ein paar Bremsen gefunden die vielleicht interessant sein könnten:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/miche-performance-57-mm-kolbenbremse-bremssattel-satz/


----------



## RSkai (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo ihr Bastler,
ich habe noch eine Menge Teile übrig. Fragt einfach per PN nach, wenn Ihr was braucht.
Auf die schnelle fallen mir folgende Sachen ein:
- Pedale MKS Sylvan Track, silber
- Standard-Pedale, silber
- Kurbel Shimano RSX 
- diverse Vierkant Innenlager
- Shimano 105 Bremsen, silber
- Vorderrad mit Sachs-Nabe
- Track-Lenker mit Lenkerband gewickelt, schwarz
- Reifen

Grüße
kai


----------



## covo (4. Januar 2013)

Gestern Morgen bei ebay bezahlt, und gerade ist das Paket auf der Arbeit hier angekommen! Und der Karton sieht heile aus


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (4. Januar 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Hi Drood,
> 
> wenn du ein passendes Laufrad oder einen Satz zu einem halbwegs akzeptablen Preis gefunden hast, gib doch kurz Bescheid. Suche schon die ganze Zeit. Finde aber kein einziges HR mit 120mm Nabe für unter 100 ...



Ich habe ein Hinterrad von Poison,das hat ca. 70 gekostet.
( 120 mm Novatec Nabe)


----------



## peh (4. Januar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Nicht zu unterschätzen das Ganze.


Zwar bin ich der einzige, der über herauslaufendes Rostwasser klagt, aber ich empfehle eine Hohlraumversiegelung. Steht bei mir nun auch endlich an. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob per Fluidfilm und Sonde, Elaskon oder Fertan.


----------



## Drood (4. Januar 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Zwar bin ich der einzige, der über herauslaufendes Rostwasser klagt, aber ich empfehle eine Hohlraumversiegelung. Steht bei mir nun auch endlich an. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob per Fluidfilm und Sonde, Elaskon oder Fertan.



Hi Peh,

hab ich schon eingeplant  und Fluid Film soll es werden. Alternativ wäre Mike Sanders, ich habe beides noch Zuhause stehen, mein VW-Bulli ist nicht der Jüngste ;-)

Mike Sanders müsste aber erwärmt eingebracht werden, Fluid Film wie es eben aus der Dose tropft.

Gruß Silke


----------



## Drood (4. Januar 2013)

RSkai schrieb:


> schaut mal bei BMO, die haben schöne Laufräder im Angebot:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...XP22-Laufradsatz-schwarz-rot-Fixed-Fixed.html
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Aerorage-Track-Bahn-Laufrad-fixed-fixed.html
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...arrior-Fix-G-Bahn-Laufrad-HG-fixed-fixed.html
> ...



Reizvoll....aber in meiner Altersklasse kommt nur SSP oder eben FlipFlop in Frage... Ich möchte fixed gerne ausprobieren und wahrscheinlich werde ich es mögen, aber ich werde mich damit auf Gegenden beschränken, wo ich es nicht auf's schnelle Bremsen ankommen lassen muss. 

Vielen Dank trotzdem und Gruß
Silke


----------



## RSkai (4. Januar 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Zwar bin ich der einzige, der über herauslaufendes Rostwasser klagt, aber ich empfehle eine Hohlraumversiegelung. Steht bei mir nun auch endlich an. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob per Fluidfilm und Sonde, Elaskon oder Fertan.



Ich empfehle simples Leinöl. Das kostet nicht viel und ist ungiftig. Nach einer Weile verharzt es und bildet eine prima Schutzschicht.
http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.ph...lrahmen#Hohlraumkonservierung_mit_Lein.C3.B6l

Beim Einzig hab ich mir das aber gespart. Meint ihr wirklich, dass so ein schweres Ding innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre durchrostet?


----------



## Drood (4. Januar 2013)

....also das es durchrostet glaub ich nicht, aber nachdem ich den ganzen Thread hier gelesen habe, bin ich von der Qualität des Rahmens so überzeugt, dass ich da lieber was reinkippe....was nun wirklich keine Mühe macht und gar nix kostet, weil's eh herumsteht ;-)

Allerdings nicht viel, sonst wiegt der Rahmen bald 4 kg!

Danke dir
Gruß Silke


----------



## covo (4. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem LEinöl klingt super =)

Hab hier ne Kurbel gefunden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mighty-Solid...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a7d35b692


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (4. Januar 2013)

Also sensationell, habe eben einen Anruf von Zuhause erhalten, dass der Postbote den Rahmen schon gebracht hat. 2 Tage...alle Achtung EINZIG, super!

Mal sehen, was der Inhalt des Pakets heute Abend hergibt ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (4. Januar 2013)

@covo
Die Kurbel fahre ich in Silber auch an meinem Fixie. Für das Geld sehr gut!
Hätte sie auch lieber in Schwarz und 170mm.
Hat jemand Interesse an der Kurbel in Silber mit 175mm Armen?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. Januar 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Hab hier ein paar Bremsen gefunden die vielleicht interessant sein könnten:
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/miche-performance-57-mm-kolbenbremse-bremssattel-satz/


die hab ich auch schon gekauft..bei ebay 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MICHE-Perfor...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cca2cb6c5


----------



## Daniel110 (4. Januar 2013)

Zur Hohlraumversiegelung:

Wenn Leinöl... dann Leinölfirnis, das härtet aber aus und bietet daher keinen dauerhaften Schutz.

Mike Sanders ist ein Wachs und wird nach der Abkühlung fest, härtet aber nicht aus. Das hat den Vorteil, dass der noch rostfreie Rahmen gar nicht erst mit Wasser oder Ähnlichem in Berührung kommt. Wenn allerdings schon Rostansätze da sind, dann gammelt es weiter, weil MS nicht in den Rost eindringen und versiegeln kann.

Fluidfilm... hier gibt es unterschiedliche Konsistenzen: AS-R, Liquid A, Gel und einige andere. In der Sprühdose ist aber glaube ich AS-R, das dünnflüssigste. Das schafft es den bereits vorhandenen Rost (solange es nicht vielschichtiger Blattrost ist) im aktuellen Zustand zu konservieren. Da es seht dünnflüssig ist, müsste man eventuell nach ein paar Jahren die Prozedur wiederholen... eventuell!
Am Fahrrad vielleicht nicht so relevant, aber FF greift Gummi an... am Auto gehen z.B. die Türdichtungen auf wie Pfannkuchen, wenn sie eine Zeit lang Kontakt zu FF haben.

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## RazorRamon (4. Januar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Reizvoll....aber in meiner Altersklasse kommt nur SSP oder eben FlipFlop in Frage... Ich möchte fixed gerne ausprobieren und wahrscheinlich werde ich es mögen, aber ich werde mich damit auf Gegenden beschränken, wo ich es nicht auf's schnelle Bremsen ankommen lassen muss.
> 
> Vielen Dank trotzdem und Gruß
> Silke


 
Ach so, wenn Du also das Rad auf "Fixed" gedreht hast, darfst Du die vorhandenen Bremsen nicht benutzen, oder musst sie sogar abschrauben. Nur solange der Freilauf "aktiv" ist, darf das Rad per Bremse verzögert werden.

Also manche Leute haben Vorstellungen ............


----------



## peh (4. Januar 2013)

RSkai schrieb:


> Nach einer Weile verharzt es und bildet eine prima Schutzschicht.


Mich stört, dass man das ein- oder sogar mehrmals im Jahr machen soll. Ich tendiere zu Fluidfilm. Aber mal schauen.

@Daniel110: Danke!


RSkai schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich, dass so ein schweres Ding innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre durchrostet?


Ich meine bloß, dass das Rostwasser unschön ist, und wenn Versiegeln Linderung schafft, dann ist das gut.

Nachdenklich gestimmt haben mich diese Bilder. Das wird auch nicht der Rost allein schuld gewesen sein, aber beigetragen hat er dazu womöglich. Und erwähnte ich schon, dass die Schweißnähte an meinem Einzig nicht vertrauenswürdig aussehen?


----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

gestern Abend voller Spannung den superschnell gelieferten EINZIG-Rahmen ausgepackt - und - super!!!!

Ich konnte es kaum glauben. Die Schweißnähte gewinnen keinen Preis, gehen aber jeweils ganz rum. Alles sieht soweit ordentlich und symetrisch aus, sogar das Innenlager scheint sauber und gerade eingebaut zu sein. Was mir nicht gefällt ist die Gabel. Der ist zwar auch kein grober Fehler nachzuweisen, aber sie sieht doch sehr lieblos gebraten aus...und ist ~ 1kg schwer. Da Steuersatz und Gabel nun ja doch einzeln geliefert wurden und nicht montiert, wie ich das verstanden hatte, werde ich das jetzt wohl gleich ausnützen und beides nicht verwenden. 

Der Lack hat eine kleine Macke und an einer Schweißnaht ein kleines Loch - das aber eben aus meiner Sicht den Lack betrifft und nicht die Naht. Ansonsten sieht die Lackierung sehr gut aus (es gibt Tropfnasen und sowas, keine Frage) und fühlt sich richtig gut an!!! Über seine Festigkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen....mit dem Fingernagel lässt er sich aber nicht abkratzen 

Ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert und freue mich sehr, ein so gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben. Ablauf Kauf und Kommunikation waren auch völlig in Ordnung, ich habe echt nix zu meckern.

Hier kommen die Bilder vom auspacken:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Gruß Silke


----------



## RSkai (5. Januar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Da Steuersatz und Gabel nun ja doch einzeln geliefert wurden und nicht montiert, wie ich das verstanden hatte, werde ich das jetzt wohl gleich ausnützen und beides nicht verwenden.



Die Lagerschalen sind ja schon eingepresst und auch der Konusring für die Gabel ist aufgeschlagen. Jetzt muss nur noch die Kralle in die Gabel rein und alles zusammengesteckt werden.
Dann kanns losgehen. Viel Spaß!
kai


----------



## 1speedtreiber (5. Januar 2013)

@Drood na das freut doch auch den Betrachter...bin gespannt aufs Ergebnis..lg Ringo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2013)

Mir wurde mein EINZIG leider geklaut. Irgendwie will ich wieder eins haben 
RIP


----------



## odlo_girl (5. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mir wurde mein EINZIG leider geklaut ....
> [/url]



Es gibt schon dumme Fahrraddiebe ....


----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mir wurde mein EINZIG leider geklaut. Irgendwie will ich wieder eins haben
> RIP



EINZIG-Klau geht gar nicht!! Da fusselt man die Dinger mit Liebe zusammen und dann kommt einer und klaut das?? Und falls es ein Komplettbike war....da kann man kaum glauben, dass es wirklich fährt und dann kommt einer und klaut das??


----------



## Alwood (5. Januar 2013)

Man muß seinen "Goldschatz" ja auch durch ein Schloss
ordentlich vor unbefugtem Gebrauch sichern.
Gleich was gutes von Kryptonite oder Abus kaufen, 
damit sich die Kosten fürs Schloss und der Anschaffungspreis 
des Radels die Waage halten.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2013)

War ein Komplettrad mit einigen persönlichen Änderungen.

Es war ja als Bahnhofsschlampe gedacht.
Und wurde abgesperrt vor dem Bahnhof geklaut 



odlo_girl schrieb:


> Es gibt schon dumme Fahrraddiebe ....



Da stimme ich dir aber voll und ganz zu


----------



## covo (7. Januar 2013)

Ich war mal ein bisschen shoppen in Sachen Cockpit:
Lenker:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/300841008506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1362
Bremshebel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251206884552...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_10480wt_1441
Bremsen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/130827525295?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1362
Steuersatz:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...34-30-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

mal sehen ob alles zusammenpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. Januar 2013)

@covo endlich mal wieder einer mit nem Rennbügel und nicht dem komischen Bullhorndingsbums juhuu..wäre ja fast passend gewesen wenn die Bremszangen auch schwarz gewesen wären...
lg Ringo


----------



## covo (7. Januar 2013)

so ein rennbügel ist wirklich was feines
Was die Farbe der bremsen angeht, da werde ich sicherlich auch bei Gelegenheit nochmal weiter schauen. wollte nur erst mal günstige haben damit ich schnell fahren kann. Denke mal ende des Monats ist es dann spätestens soweit.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## covo (10. Januar 2013)

Nabendynamo am Einzig? Geht klar oder was will ich damit?

Ich persönlich werde ihn dranbasteln. Wird schließlich mein Arbeitstier für jedes Wetter.


----------



## Spearmint730 (10. Januar 2013)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> Es gibt schon dumme Fahrraddiebe ....



Hab ich mir auch so gedacht


----------



## Drood (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hab ne Kurbel aus den 80er oder 90ern geschossen, die mir am EINZIG gut gefallen würde. Auf dem Originalinnenlager schleift das Kettenblatt aber an der Kettenstrebe. Das Innenlager will ich eh tauschen, da könnte ich also Platz schaffen, werde ich dann aber noch eine gerade Kettenlinie hinbekommen können? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

Die Kurbeln sind 2,5 cm tief und dann eben noch das Kettenblatt, das ist offensichtlich zuviel für's EINZIG?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Gruß Silke









sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität


----------



## oldman (13. Januar 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Nachdenklich gestimmt haben mich diese Bilder. Das wird auch nicht der Rost allein schuld gewesen sein, aber beigetragen hat er dazu womöglich. Und erwähnte ich schon, dass die Schweißnähte an meinem Einzig nicht vertrauenswürdig aussehen?



diese Gabel kenne ich, die war bis vor kurzem am CX meines Bruders. Der Rahmen ist bei Colossi in TW gebaut. Der Rohrsatz ist irgendwas "wie Columbus" aus lokaler Fertigung.
Das Rad ist seit ca. 1.5 Jahren aufgebaut und steht immer in der Wohnung meines Bruders, ist sein Schönwetter Singlespeeder. Hat weder Regen, Schnee oder gar Streusalz gesehen.
Soweit ich den Schaden beurteilen kann liegt hier eine Kombination aus schludriger Arbeit und billigstem Material vor.
Mein Bruder hat eine Runde mit dem Rad gedreht und sich über die puddingweiche Gabel gewundert, hat zuhause das Rad in den Ständer gehängt, VR ausgebaut, an der Gabelscheide gezogen und hatte das Teil in der Hand.
Glücklicherweise scheint der Rahmen aus einem komplett anderen Rohrsatz zu sein.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich seitdem noch weniger Vertrauen in günstige no name Forken, ob nun Stahl oder Carbon. Wäre die Gabelscheide 15min früher abgefallen, hätte es ihn mitten im Münchner Berufsverkehr vor die Blechkisten geschmissen.

soviel zur Gabel von Colossi (die Firma fertigt für diverse recht bekannte deutsche Bike-Marken.....)


----------



## kwark (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie die Tretlagerbreite vom Stahl Einzig ist?


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Januar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab ne Kurbel aus den 80er oder 90ern geschossen, die mir am EINZIG gut gefallen würde. Auf dem Originalinnenlager schleift das Kettenblatt aber an der Kettenstrebe. Das Innenlager will ich eh tauschen, da könnte ich also Platz schaffen, werde ich dann aber noch eine gerade Kettenlinie hinbekommen können? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Klar kannst Du mit passendem Innenlager eine gute Kettenlinie hinkriegen. Aber, nicht böse sein, diese Kurbel ist auch für ein Einzig viel zu hässlich.
  @kwark: 68 mm


----------



## kwark (13. Januar 2013)

Danke!

Also sollte die Kettenlinie mit einem 103mm Innenlager und einer "Bahnrad"-Kurbel fast stimmen (45mm - 42mm)?!


----------



## Alwood (14. Januar 2013)

Bei Einfach-Vierkantkurbeln passt am Einzig-Stahl gelegentlich ein 107er Innenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (14. Januar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Klar kannst Du mit passendem Innenlager eine gute Kettenlinie hinkriegen. Aber, nicht böse sein, diese Kurbel ist auch für ein Einzig viel zu hässlich.



Hi Razor, 

erstmal danke für die Info, weisst du zufällig bis zu welcher Innenlager-Breite ich gehen könnte beim EINZIG?

Das mit "hässlich" hab ich dann mal überlesen, ich hab sie mir ja ausgesucht, weil sie mir gefällt!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Januar 2013)

habe einen matt schwarzen 59cm einzig rahmen NEU abzugeben.

innenlager ist kaputt (wars von anfang an...drehte garnicht)
dazu gibts nen pro frs vorbau 50mm und nen flatbar (gekürzt).

bei interesse pn,ist recht günstig abzugeben


----------



## internetsurfer (14. Januar 2013)

Bei meinem Einzig ist mir heute folgende Besonderheit aufgefallen:
Die Kette ist locker luftig gespannt, eine halbe Kurbeldrehung später ist sie richtig stramm . Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe testweise die Kurbel abgezogen und neu montiert sowie das Hinterrad neu eingesetzt. Am Freilaufritzel und am Kettenblatt konnte ich keine exzentrischen Verformungen finden.


----------



## huhue (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Kurbel nicht eiert (merkt mann beim treten) dann ist es normalerweise ein nicht ganz mittig sitzendes Kettenblatt. Da reichen schon minimale abweichungen von der Mitte!

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## internetsurfer (14. Januar 2013)

@_huhue_, Danke dir! Ich gehe mal runter und versetze das KB ein wenig


----------



## Alwood (14. Januar 2013)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> @_huhue_, Danke dir! Ich gehe mal runter und versetze das KB ein wenig


 
Kannst ja dann mal hier berichten, wie das bewerkstelligt wurde
und ob die Aktion erfolgreich war.


----------



## covo (14. Januar 2013)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Bei meinem Einzig ist mir heute folgende Besonderheit aufgefallen:
> Die Kette ist locker luftig gespannt, eine halbe Kurbeldrehung später ist sie richtig stramm . Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe testweise die Kurbel abgezogen und neu montiert sowie das Hinterrad neu eingesetzt. Am Freilaufritzel und am Kettenblatt konnte ich keine exzentrischen Verformungen finden.


Was hast Du denn für ein/e Kurbel/Kettenblatt verbaut?
Steht vielleicht Biopace irgendwo auf dem Kettenblatt? So ein kleiner gelber Aufkleber?!... Das könnte vielleicht ebenfalls das Phänomen erklären...


----------



## guckmalhierher (15. Januar 2013)

Das ist die Fertigungstoleranzen, weshalb die Kette mal strammt ist und bei der näcsten 1/4 Drehung wieder schlaff macht. Hier kannst du nichts machen, es sei denn, du reklamiert sie beim EINZIG. 
Ich kenne das Phänomen vom SSP it Umrüst-Kit aber selten von einer Fixie.



covo schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für ein/e Kurbel/Kettenblatt verbaut?
> Steht vielleicht Biopace irgendwo auf dem Kettenblatt? So ein kleiner gelber Aufkleber?!... Das könnte vielleicht ebenfalls das Phänomen erklären...



Einzig verbaut goch kein Biospace-Kettenblatt, abgesehen davon ist dieses Kettenblatt schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.


----------



## kurbel_jim (15. Januar 2013)

andere Fehlerquelle: Innenlagerachse könnte asymetrisch respektive verbogen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## covo (15. Januar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Einzig verbaut goch kein Biospace-Kettenblatt, abgesehen davon ist dieses Kettenblatt schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.


Dachte nur, falls es sich nicht um die original EINZIG Kurbel handelt. Habe selbst eine gebrauchte Kurbel ersteigert und dann gemerkt, dass Sie "unrund" läuft. Lag daran, dass es eben Biopace Kettenblätter waren


----------



## peh (15. Januar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Das ist die Fertigungstoleranzen, weshalb die Kette mal strammt ist und bei der näcsten 1/4 Drehung wieder schlaff macht.


Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das ziemlich üblich sei. Bei meinem Einzig bedeutet Kettenspannen auch, sie auch an der straffsten Stelle zu spannen. Sonst dreht sie sich nicht mehr


----------



## kurbel_jim (15. Januar 2013)

Sicher, dass du nicht an der straffsten Stelle spannen solltest?


----------



## internetsurfer (15. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure flinken Antworten. Ich habe jetzt das Kettenblatt um 2 Löcher versetzt und genau darauf geachtet das es gerade auf der Kurbel aufsitzt. Verbaut ist die originale Einzig Kurbel und ein Stronglight KB(Kein Biopace). Der Spannungsunterschied ist schon geringer aber nicht ganz weg. Werde wohl damit leben müssen bis neue Teile dran kommen. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## peh (15. Januar 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du nicht an der straffsten Stelle spannen solltest?


Du hast freilich völlig recht!


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Januar 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für ein/e Kurbel/Kettenblatt verbaut?
> Steht vielleicht Biopace irgendwo auf dem Kettenblatt? So ein kleiner gelber Aufkleber?!... Das könnte vielleicht ebenfalls das Phänomen erklären...


 
Auch diese Überlegung basiert auf einem Missverständnis. Auch bei den Biopace-Kettenblättern variert die Kettenspannung nicht mehr, als bei einem nicht hunderprozentig ausgerichteten runden Kettenblatt, oder einer ungleichmäßig gelängten Kette, siehe Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDyObKloVrI"]Biopace chainring + ghostring at fixed gear bicycle - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hunderprozentig gleichmäßige Spannung wird man NIE erreichen. Am besten sehe ich das immer wieder bei meinen Doppelkettenbikes. Trotz identischer und völlig neuer Komponenten (Kettenblätter, Ritzel, Ketten) sind niemals beide Ketten in allen Positionen völlig gleich fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## covo (17. Januar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Auch diese Überlegung basiert auf einem Missverständnis. Auch bei den Biopace-Kettenblättern variert die Kettenspannung nicht mehr, als bei einem nicht hunderprozentig ausgerichteten runden Kettenblatt, oder einer ungleichmäßig gelängten Kette, siehe Video: Biopace chainring + ghostring at fixed gear bicycle - YouTube
> 
> Hunderprozentig gleichmäßige Spannung wird man NIE erreichen. Am besten sehe ich das immer wieder bei meinen Doppelkettenbikes. Trotz identischer und völlig neuer Komponenten (Kettenblätter, Ritzel, Ketten) sind niemals beide Ketten in allen Positionen völlig gleich fest.



Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Drood (17. Januar 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung



...mir ist auch nach Aufklärung...Covo was hast du zum Thema Hinterrad gefunden?

Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich nur mit Vorderrad fahren - ein Einrad-EINZIG 

Gruß Silke


----------



## covo (18. Januar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> ...mir ist auch nach Aufklärung...Covo was hast du zum Thema Hinterrad gefunden?
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich nur mit Vorderrad fahren - ein Einrad-EINZIG
> 
> Gruß Silke



Hi Silke,

das beste Angebot gibts tatsächlich bei Poison Bikes. Mavic Felge und Novatec Nabe mit Speichen und Nippel ab *                    65,50 + kostenloser Versand bis Ende Februar.

*http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...or/Laufraeder-Road/Rennrad-Bahn-Hinterrad.htm


----------



## Drood (18. Januar 2013)

Hi Covo,

das schaue ich mir nochmal an! Ich war da jetzt vorsichtig mit Poison, die hatten ja ein paar Probleme, aber nun ist ja wohl geklärt, dass es da weiterläuft!

Dankeschön und Gruß Silke


----------



## internetsurfer (23. Januar 2013)

Da ich gerade meinen Einzigrahmen neu lackiere hatte ich heute die Möglichkeit mal ein paar Teile zu wiegen. Das dürfte sicher den ein oder anderen interessierenalles mit der Kofferwage mit 10g Abweichung), alles Originalteile:

- Lowriser Lenker mit Griffen 290g
-Sattel mit Stütze und Reflektor 540g
-Bremsen komplett mit Zügen u. Hebel 590g
-Vorderrad komplett 1940g
-Hinterrad komplett mit beiden Ritzeln 2220g
Beim Komplettrad Gr. 56 komme ich auf 11340g

-> Es gibt also reichlich Tuningpotential


----------



## dafinest (23. Januar 2013)

Kann mir mal jmd. verraten warum die Bikes bei eBay grad so "teuer" rausgehen?

3-4 Wochen vor Weihnachten brachten die weißen Bikes in RH 54 so zwischen 120-140 Eur, mittlerweile teilweise über 170 Eur?

Wollte eigtl n günstiges Uni- Rad schießen..


----------



## guckmalhierher (23. Januar 2013)

dafinest schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jmd. verraten warum die Bikes bei eBay grad so "teuer" rausgehen?
> 
> 3-4 Wochen vor Weihnachten brachten die weißen Bikes in RH 54 so zwischen 120-140 Eur, mittlerweile teilweise über 170 Eur?
> 
> Wollte eigtl n günstiges Uni- Rad schießen..



Günstig oder preiswert ?


----------



## Drood (23. Januar 2013)

dafinest schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jmd. verraten warum die Bikes bei eBay grad so "teuer" rausgehen?
> 
> 3-4 Wochen vor Weihnachten brachten die weißen Bikes in RH 54 so zwischen 120-140 Eur, mittlerweile teilweise über 170 Eur?
> 
> Wollte eigtl n günstiges Uni- Rad schießen..



Gute Frage, aber scheinbar gibt es immer wieder diese Schwankungen bei den EINZIG-Artikeln, liest man öfter. Entweder wundersame Nachfrage - oder leere Lager, oder der Stand des Pluto zur Sonne, man weiß es nicht ;-)

Falls du auch über nen Aufbau nachdenkst, ich würde mich von meinem weißen 54er Rahmen trennen. Mir ist was Unwiderstehliches über den Weg gelaufen und nun ruht das EINZIG-Projekt erstmal.

Gruß Silke


----------



## peh (23. Januar 2013)

dafinest schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jmd. verraten warum die Bikes bei eBay grad so "teuer" rausgehen?


Die waren zeitweise auch noch teurer, mitunter jenseits der 200 Euro Grenze.

130, 140 Euro waren eh immer eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## internetsurfer (31. Januar 2013)

Es ist soweit, an meinem zwei/drei Monate alten Einzig Rahmen kommt an mehreren Stellen der Rost unter dem Lack durch. Auf meine Reklamation habe ich seit zwei Wochen noch keine Antwort erhalten. Der Autolackierer meines Vertrauens möchte 80 Euro für Fahrradrahmen, da mache ich das lieber selbst Nicht das das jetzt so schlimm wäre, mit irgendeinem Mangel habe ich bei dem günstigen Preis ja auch gerechnet. 
Ein Rundum-Sorglos-Rad werden die Teile wohl nie werden. Eher ein guter Bausatz für Bastler.










Das Abschleifen und die Grundierung wären schonmal fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (31. Januar 2013)

Ach was, ein Einzig fährt man, bis es durchgerostet ist, da sprüht man doch keinen teuren Lack drauf.


----------



## Drood (1. Februar 2013)

Moin Internetsurfer,

das finde ich ja ein wenig heftig mit dem frühen Rost. Hast du beim abschleifen überhaupt Grundierung gefunden?

Schön gemacht, die neue Grundierung, wird er wieder schwarz?

Gruß Silke


----------



## internetsurfer (1. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
Die Einzig Rahmen sind wohl nur hauchdünn mit Klarlack und der jeweiligen Farbe lackiert. So war das Abschleifen von Hand kein Problem. Die Grundierung ist jetzt getrocknet. Es wird ein richtig schönes Metallic Blau. Dann noch ein paar Schichten Autoklarlack und fertig ist der Wolf im Schafspelz, oder der Schrott im Farbpelz.


----------



## Drood (1. Februar 2013)

...ein Foto vom "nackigen" Rahmen hast nicht zufällig gemacht?


----------



## internetsurfer (2. Februar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> ...ein Foto vom "nackigen" Rahmen hast nicht zufällig gemacht?


Daran habe ich leider nicht gedacht.


----------



## Drood (2. Februar 2013)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Daran habe ich leider nicht gedacht.



verdammt


----------



## internetsurfer (3. Februar 2013)

Kurzer Zwischenstand: Mein Rad ist getrocknet und fertig montiert. Nur das Lenkerband fehlt noch. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Einzig werde ich dort aber nicht mehr einkaufen. Meine Mails werden seit 3 Wochen nicht beantwortet, freundliche Kommentare auf der Einzig Facebook Seite kommentarlos gelöscht


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Februar 2013)

Hoffentlich drehst Du den Lenker noch in eine halbwegs ordentliche Position, das sieht ja schon beim Hinschauen weh!


----------



## Soulfinger (4. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Hoffentlich drehst Du den Lenker noch in eine halbwegs ordentliche Position, das sieht ja schon beim Hinschauen weh!


Aua. Allerdings.
Wenn ich mir die Länge der Bremszüge anschaue, fürchte ich aber, dass das so bleiben soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetsurfer (4. Februar 2013)

Keine Panik, etwas konnte ich den Lenker noch drehen. Und Bremszüge habe ich auch noch da.


----------



## peh (4. Februar 2013)

Wer günstig Bremshebel für Rennradlenker sucht: www.ebay.de/itm/110998217004

Preisvorschläge versuchen, bei 10 Euro anfangen, dann 11, dann 12.

Das Preisvorschlagstool hilft leider nicht weiter. 12 Euro werden aber akzeptiert. Weniger geht vielleicht auch.


----------



## guckmalhierher (4. Februar 2013)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Es ist soweit, an meinem zwei/drei Monate alten Einzig Rahmen kommt an mehreren Stellen der Rost unter dem Lack durch. Auf meine Reklamation habe ich seit zwei Wochen noch keine Antwort erhalten. Der Autolackierer meines Vertrauens möchte 80 Euro für Fahrradrahmen, da mache ich das lieber selbst Nicht das das jetzt so schlimm wäre, mit irgendeinem Mangel habe ich bei dem günstigen Preis ja auch gerechnet.
> Ein Rundum-Sorglos-Rad werden die Teile wohl nie werden. Eher ein guter Bausatz für Bastler.



Kann nicht verstehen, warum ihr euch so was an tut. Auf der Bucht gibt es genügend gut erhaltenen Stahlrähmen, die auch nur ein weniger teuerer weggehen. Dafür hat man aber was richtiges in der Hand und keine Metallschrott !


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Kann nicht verstehen, warum ihr euch so was an tut. Auf der Bucht gibt es genügend gut erhaltenen Stahlrähmen, die auch nur ein weniger teuerer weggehen. Dafür hat man aber was richtiges in der Hand und keine Metallschrott !


ooch nöööö


----------



## peh (4. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Kann nicht verstehen, warum ihr euch so was an tut.


Ich glaube, ich habe gelegentlich schon Gründe genannt, aber gern nochmal:


Es musste schnell gehen.
Ich wollte fixed fahren. Für einen normalen Rahmen, ob klassisch oder aktuell, ein passendes hinteres Laufrad zu finden, ist entweder teuer oder mühselig.
In der Bucht wie hier im Biete-Thread hätte ich viel mehr Mühe und Geld investieren müssen, dann aber wohl bessere Ware erhalten, ja.


Auf ein günstiges Hinterrad mit 126mm Einbaubreite, Bremsflanke und fixem Ritzel hoffe ich immer noch. Vielleicht läuft es mir ja mal über den Weg. Dann setzt des Einzig wirklich Staub an.


----------



## internetsurfer (4. Februar 2013)

@peh. Danke für den Ebay link. Das Preistool kannte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (4. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Auf der Bucht gibt es genügend gut erhaltenen Stahlrähmen, die auch nur ein weniger teuerer weggehen. Dafür hat man aber was richtiges in der Hand und keine Metallschrott !


Und sogenannte Edelrahmen aus dünnwandigem Stahl halten ewig?

Mir ist genau so ein Rahmen, teuer, hochwertig verarbeitet, und mit lebenslanger Garantie versehen gebrochen, bei einem Rahmen aus Wasserrohrstahl habe ich bisher nicht einmal von einem Rahmenbruch gehört!

Ich würde persönlich NIE einem Verkäufer eines alten Rahmens viel Geld in den Rachen werfen, solange ich den Besitzer und seinen Rahmen nicht persönlich kenne. 

Bei einem billigen Einzig-Rahmen ist das Risiko nahe Null. Wenn etwas nicht stimmt, schicke ich den Rahmen zurück, ansonsten hält der auch.

Wer natürlich einen großen Namen braucht, der muss etwas auf den Tisch legen. Das kann auch Freude und Besitzerstolz wecken, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Es geht auch anders, gut, dass jeder die Wahl hat.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (4. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Und sogenannte Edelrahmen aus dünnwandigem Stahl halten ewig?
> 
> Mir ist genau so ein Rahmen, teuer, hochwertig verarbeitet, und mit lebenslanger Garantie versehen gebrochen, bei einem Rahmen aus Wasserrohrstahl habe ich bisher nicht einmal von einem Rahmenbruch gehört!
> 
> ...


 Gut gesprochen!

Was ich bloß sagen muss: Mittlerweile begegnen einem ja immer mehr Einzig-Räder. Und ich muss sagen, dass (zumindest die Komplett-Bikes) immer sehr nach Einzig aussehen. Klar, sind ja auch von Einzig. Aber irgendwie mag ich den Einzig-Style nicht so. Ich glaube, es liegt an den Laufrädern.

Wenn ich mir was von Einzig kaufen würde, dann wäre es nur ein Rahmen, an den ich mir Nicht-Einzig-Teile bauen würde.

Aber wenn ich solche Sachen lese, wie "rostiges braunes Wasser läuft aus dem Sitzrohr", "Rostflecken kommen durch den Lack", dann müsste ich mir ja einen Rahmen von denen kaufen und es in Kauf nehmen, dass ich den Lack komplett runterrocke und es selbst lackiere. Das wäre mir, glaube ich, zuviel Arbeit.


----------



## Drood (4. Februar 2013)

Leutz,

die EINZIG-Rahmen sind offensichtlich mal so und mal so - aber was sie immer sind, ist relativ günstig. Mensch, da kann man doch mal zuschlagen und einfach was probieren! Und wenn es dann mal rostet, dann ist es eben so, deswegen fällt das Ding ja nicht gleich auseinander.

For the crowd schreibt EINZIG und das ist doch auch mal ein guter Ansatz. Man kann sich so nen Rahmen, oder auch ein Komplettbike mal holen, ohne gleich ruiniert zu sein und kann einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Die Welt wäre um eine Erfahrung ärmer ohne EINZIG. Deswegen sind die Dinger weder toll noch sch...e, sondern eben wie sie sind.

Ich mag die Dinger - auch wenn ich meinen Rahmen jetzt verkauft habe. Der machte übrigens nen guten Eindruck, ich hoffe der Käufer hat Freude daran.

Gruß Silke


----------



## Fixie-Noob (4. Februar 2013)

So ungefähr meinte ich meinen Post ja auch. Zum etwas probieren sind sie gut, zum basteln. Aber man muss sich drauf einstellen, dass man evtl. basteln muss. 
Ich werde mir auch irgendwann einen Einzig-Rahmen zum basteln holen. Aber um Fahrrad zu fahren hab ich mir ein anderes Rad gekauft.


----------



## guckmalhierher (4. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Und sogenannte Edelrahmen aus dünnwandigem Stahl halten ewig?
> 
> Mir ist genau so ein Rahmen, teuer, hochwertig verarbeitet, und mit lebenslanger Garantie versehen gebrochen, bei einem Rahmen aus Wasserrohrstahl habe ich bisher nicht einmal von einem Rahmenbruch gehört!
> 
> ...



die halten sicher nicht ewig, aber rosten nicht nach 3 Wochen und das ist ja wpohl ein Unterschied ! Und ganz klar, lieber colnago und Pinarello anstatt EINZIG, was denkst du den n??


----------



## RazorRamon (4. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> die halten sicher nicht ewig, aber rosten nicht nach 3 Wochen und das ist ja wpohl ein Unterschied !


Noch mal, ich habe zwei Einzig, einmal das Komplettrad, einmal den Rahmen, und nicht ein Einzig(es) Rad rostet, und das nach bisher 72 und 24 Wochen, in denen die Räder oft sogar im Freien genutzt wurden!


----------



## peh (5. Februar 2013)

^^ Was mich, wie mehrmal erwähnt, sehr wundert. Meins speit Rostwasser aus wie sau. Du hattest mehr Glück!


Drood schrieb:


> Ich mag die Dinger - auch wenn ich meinen Rahmen jetzt verkauft habe.


Das gilt nicht  Nutzen ist schon Pflicht, um die Dinger einschätzen zu können. Meins ist jetzt ein Jahr nahezu täglich im Einsatz, hat irgendwas zwischen 4000 und 5000 Kilometer hinter sich.

Was in dieser Zeit alles vorfiel, habe ich ja geschrieben: Mangelhafter Rahmen, keine Rechnung von Einzig, keine Mailkommunikation mit Einzig möglich (die stehen mehr aufs flüchtige telefonische Wort, ich habe es lieber schriftlich). Die Kette sprang am Anfang regelmäßig ab, bis sie riss. Die Kettenlinie stimmte eh nicht. Kugeln der Laufräder waren nach wenigen Wochen hinüber, siehe Profilbild. Dazu das Rostwasser. Der Steuersatz brauchte gleich zu Beginn dringend fett. Das Kettenblatt löst sich inzwischen bedenklich auf ...


Drood schrieb:


> Die Welt wäre um eine Erfahrung ärmer ohne EINZIG.


Wenn ich durchzähle, sind das weit mehr Erfahrungen als nur eine. Eine wäre ja noch okay! Ich bin gespannt, welche Erfahrungen ich noch machen muss


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (5. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Noch mal, ich habe zwei Einzig, einmal das Komplettrad, einmal den Rahmen, und nicht ein Einzig(es) Rad rostet, und das nach bisher 72 und 24 Wochen, in denen die Räder oft sogar im Freien genutzt wurden!



Du fährst im freien? Boah, krass!!! 


(achtung Witz!) 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa_le (7. Februar 2013)

Meint ihr, ich kann irgendwie 130mm LR in den Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## RazorRamon (7. Februar 2013)

pa_le schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ich kann irgendwie 130mm LR in den Rahmen bekommen?


 
Locker, da ist genug Platz, für die 126 mm Nabe wird der Rahmen durch die Schrauben ziemlich zusammengeklemmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pa_le (7. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Locker, da ist genug Platz, für die 126 mm Nabe wird der Rahmen durch die Schrauben ziemlich zusammengeklemmt!



Du hast eine 126mm Nabe drin?


----------



## peh (7. Februar 2013)

Das original Einziglaufrad hat 120 mm. Ob sich 130 mm gut in den Rahmen quetschen lassen, weiß ich ohne Test nicht. Ich vermute, dass es mit Gewalt geht.


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Februar 2013)

pa_le schrieb:


> Du hast eine 126mm Nabe drin?


 
Nein, das war Quatsch, ich habe einfach nicht genau nachgedacht. Natürlich hat so eine "Bahnnabe" klassischerweise wohl 120 mm. Das mit den 126 mm war was anderes, ich hatte das verwechselt.

Bei meinem weißen Einzig muss ich den Rahmen aber tatsächlich etwas zusammenbiegen beim Radeinbau. Warum das so sein könnte, offenbarte mir mein Messgerät, als ich es mal interessehalber genau wissen wollte.

Die Nabe ist nicht mal 120 mm breit, sondern nur knapp über 111!


----------



## Macrotron (9. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal haben die Einzig Rahmen Aufnahmen für Canti Schraubsockel? Konnte dazu leider nchts finden.


----------



## peh (9. Februar 2013)

Macrotron schrieb:


> Sagt mal haben die Einzig Rahmen Aufnahmen für Canti Schraubsockel?


Nur die "Cr-Mo"-Dinger ("Polo-Bike-Edition").


----------



## Macrotron (9. Februar 2013)

Ah ja das hab ich auch gesehen, ist ja ärgerlich.


----------



## RazorRamon (10. Februar 2013)

Macrotron schrieb:


> Ah ja das hab ich auch gesehen, ist ja ärgerlich.


 
Was ist ärgerlich, dass die normalen Einzig's keine Canti-Sockel haben? Ganz im Gegenteil, die gehören da nämlich überhaupt nicht dran, und es wäre mühsam, die sauber abzufeilen!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was ist ärgerlich, dass die normalen Einzig's keine Canti-Sockel haben? Ganz im Gegenteil, die gehören da nämlich überhaupt nicht dran, und es wäre mühsam, die sauber abzufeilen!


----------



## Macrotron (10. Februar 2013)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden die Option wäre nett gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyperactiveman (13. Februar 2013)

Servus!

Meine "Stadtschlampe" (ewig altes MTB, rostet an mehreren Stellen, Schaltung völlig hinüber, uvm.) geht mir ein und ich habe mir überlegt ein Einzig anzuschaffen. Meine Ansprüche: wenig Wartung. Habe jedoch Zweifel mit der Wetterbeständigkeit, weil viele von schnellen Roststellen an den Einzig berichten. Also gleich neu lackieren? 

Hätte jenes hier ins Auge gefasst: http://einzig-shop.com/Bikes-EINZIG-Bike-Matt-Gold-56cm/a1008783592_u8664_ze8446bd6-74e5-4ed2-9e1e-44a625e2be4d/

Ich denke wenn man etwas Arbeit investiert, kommt man billig und gut weg, oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## peh (14. Februar 2013)

Hyperactiveman schrieb:


> Habe jedoch Zweifel mit der Wetterbeständigkeit, weil viele von schnellen Roststellen an den Einzig berichten.


Nicht viele. Nur zwei! Bei mir rostet es (heftig) innen, das andere rostete außen.


----------



## elhombre (14. Februar 2013)

Hyperactiveman schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Meine "Stadtschlampe" (ewig altes MTB, rostet an mehreren Stellen, Schaltung völlig hinüber, uvm.) geht mir ein und ich habe mir überlegt ein Einzig anzuschaffen. Meine Ansprüche: wenig Wartung. Habe jedoch Zweifel mit der Wetterbeständigkeit, weil viele von schnellen Roststellen an den Einzig berichten. Also gleich neu lackieren?
> 
> ...



Lohnt es sich vielleicht den Rahmen weg zugeben zum Strahlen und anschließenden Pulvern? Viele bieten das schon für unter 50 an.


----------



## covo (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte eventuell noch einen Mattschwarzen Rahmen abzugeben! allerdings in 59cm...


----------



## internetsurfer (14. Februar 2013)

Klar kommst du mit einem Einzig günstig an ein funktionierendes, wartungsarmes Rad. Meins war das mit dem Rost außen nach 2 Monaten. Wobei das wohl eine Ausnahme darstellt. Ansonsten gibts nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Hyperactiveman (14. Februar 2013)

Also schnelle Roststellen eher die Ausnahme als die Regel - gut, gut. Ansonsten kann ich, wenn es dazu kommen sollte immer noch agieren. Gibt es in der Preisklasse Alternativen? Bzw. österreichische Marken?

Dank euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (15. Februar 2013)

Hyperactiveman schrieb:


> Gibt es in der Preisklasse Alternativen? Bzw. österreichische Marken?
> 
> Dank euch!


Nicht ganz die selbe Preisklasse, dafür aber jeden Cent wert, und aus Österreich. Die hat es mir von ihrer Papierform her angetan, und ich bin wirklich ernsthaft am Überlegen, die Duke 390, Reisenspaß für weniger als 5000 Euro:


----------



## 1speedtreiber (15. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nicht ganz die selbe Preisklasse, dafür aber jeden Cent wert, und aus Österreich. Die hat es mir von ihrer Papierform her angetan, und ich bin wirklich ernsthaft am Überlegen, die Duke 390, Reisenspaß für weniger als 5000 Euro:


auweia!!! was ist das denn für ein krückstock??????


----------



## peh (16. Februar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein krückstock??????


Krückstock? Ist der große Brüder, oder? Das ist bloß die kleine Schwester


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (16. Februar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> auweia!!! was ist das denn für ein krückstock??????



Dat is Singlespeed!!! Klar oder?

"Gentlemen start your engine!"
Räääng-deng-deng...

"Ready - steady - GO!"
Roooooaaaaaaaaaaahrääääääääääääääää...


----------



## RazorRamon (16. Februar 2013)

Klar ist das Singlespeed, 1 Singlezylinder. 44 PS für 140 Kilo, das verspricht Dynamik und Spaß, genau wie meine Eckdaten beim Radfahren!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (16. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Klar ist das Singlespeed, 1 Singlezylinder. 44 PS für 140 Kilo, das verspricht Dynamik und Spaß, genau wie meine Eckdaten beim Radfahren!


na von den eckdaten wird das äääh ding auch nicht besser..klapprad bleibt klapprad


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (16. Februar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> na von den eckdaten wird das äääh ding auch nicht besser..klapprad bleibt klapprad



Boah! Seit Ihr fies... 
Für nebenbei ist das doch schon mal was. 
Und wie ich Razor kenne, ist das erstmal eine Basis...


----------



## crestfallen (16. Februar 2013)

Hat ja nicht mal ne Doppelkette.

crestfallen


----------



## guckmalhierher (16. Februar 2013)

So kann ein EINZIG-Rad auch aussehen, nur darf er den Lenker nicht zu weit nach Rechts drehen wegen des Bremskabels.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Singlespeed-Fixie-absolutes-Unikat-RS-Bike-fur-den-Porsche-911-Fan-/271155339786?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3f221e220a

Und die Quando-Naben .....


----------



## m(A)ui (16. Februar 2013)

was hat es mit der 911er assoziation auf sich?
aber nette gewinnmarge allein durch ne dose babyblau-lack!

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crestfallen (16. Februar 2013)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> was hat es mit der 911er assoziation auf sich?
> aber nette gewinnmarge allein durch ne dose babyblau-lack!
> 
> maui



steht im anzeigentext. macht es aber auch nicht schöner.

crestfallen


----------



## RazorRamon (16. Februar 2013)

Die Ähnlichkeit zum Carrera RS ist frappierend, das Rad ist absolut stimmig aufgebaut, ich wünsche dem Verkäufer viel Erfolg, und dem Käufer die Erleuchtung!


----------



## peh (17. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ... und dem Käufer die Erleuchtung!


In der ersten starken Rechtskurve, in der das ABS greift?

"Andere Käufer beobachten" diesen Artikel.

Eine zeitlang fand ich gut, dass Räder zu Modeartikeln wurden, also neben praktisch auch ästhetisch sein sollten. Dann blieb das Praktische auf der Strecke und schließlich die Ästhetik 

(Ja okay, ist übertrieben. Und immerhin verzichtet Einzig auf die Boutique ...)


----------



## guckmalhierher (17. Februar 2013)

EINZIG mit Porsche zu verbinden, wad für eine Ironie


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (17. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> EINZIG mit Porsche zu verbinden, wad für eine Ironie



Warum Ironie? 
Ich hatte mal nen Porsche.
Der hat gerostet und kaputt war er mal öfter.
Nur der Preis war etwas anders...


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Februar 2013)

Die EINZIG rosten aber nicht, und gehen auch nicht kaputt. Die wenigen, zweifelhaften Ausnahmen hier im Forum ändern an dieser Erkenntnis kein Stück!

Als die Marke Porsche so alt war, wie es EINZIG derzeit ist, hatte sie auch noch nicht den heutigen Ruf.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass EINZIG einmal in die Champions League der Singlespeed-Klasse aufsteigen wird!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (17. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die EINZIG rosten aber nicht, und gehen auch nicht kaputt. Die wenigen, zweifelhaften Ausnahmen hier im Forum ändern an dieser Erkenntnis kein Stück!
> 
> Als die Marke Porsche so alt war, wie es EINZIG derzeit ist, hatte sie auch noch nicht den heutigen Ruf.
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass EINZIG einmal in die Champions League der Singlespeed-Klasse aufsteigen wird!



Richtig... Da hatten die noch nicht mal ein richtiges Auto...


----------



## elhombre (17. Februar 2013)

Hinter dem RS-Bike steck dieser "Hersteller". Stolze Preise für die Ausstattung.
http://rs-bike.de/


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (17. Februar 2013)

elhombre schrieb:


> Hinter dem RS-Bike steck dieser "Hersteller". Stolze Preise für die Ausstattung.
> http://rs-bike.de/



Das Bucht-Dingens hat schonmal einen anderen Rahmen und, und, und...

Aber ist auch egal, beides gefällt (auch preislich) mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (17. Februar 2013)

elhombre schrieb:


> Hinter dem RS-Bike steck dieser "Hersteller". Stolze Preise für die Ausstattung.
> http://rs-bike.de/



Das ist ja ein komplett anderes Fahrrad, angefangen mit der Nabe und kein Quando-Schrott


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> ............... kein Quando-Schrott


 
Typischer Fall von Möchtegern-Kenner!

Erstens stellt auch der Hersteller Quando Naben in verschiedenen Ausführungen her, unter anderem mit Parallax-Lagern, im BMX-Bereich zählt Quando zu den Marken, mit denen Sportgeräte ausgestattet werden, an Baumarkt-BMXern ist richtiges Gelump dran! Zweitens habe ich bisher immer noch keinen Nachweis erhalten, dass die Quando-Naben schlecht wären. Weder am Leichtlauf, noch an der Haltbarkeit meiner Naben am Einzig kann ich etwas bemängeln. Wo sind sie denn, die Schäden?

Zweifelsohne bietet sogar Shimano im untersten Segment Naben an, die um Klassen schlechter sind, als die von Einzig verbauten Quando Modelle. Schreibt deshalb jemand von Shimano-Schrott?

Ich verspreche zu berichten, falls meine Quandos den Geist auf geben, aber ich kann nicht versprechen, dass dies auch wirklich der Fall sein wird, so lange ich lebe!


----------



## peh (17. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die EINZIG rosten aber nicht


Doch. Vielleicht nicht immer, vielleicht sehr selten. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mein Einzig jedenfalls rostet heftig. Insofern ist Deine Aussage schlicht und einfach: falsch.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> und gehen auch nicht kaputt.


Doch. Sogar erbärmlich schnell. Wieder führe ich gern mein gut dokumentiertes Exemplar an.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die wenigen, zweifelhaften Ausnahmen hier im Forum ändern an dieser Erkenntnis kein Stück!


 Doch. All-Aussagen wie die Deinen sind durch eine einzelne "Ausnahme" bereits widerlegt. Logik. Musst Du nicht verstehen. "Zweifelhaft" ist bei mir auch nix.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass EINZIG einmal in die Champions League der Singlespeed-Klasse aufsteigen wird!


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Wahrscheinlicher, als dass Einzig in eine "Champions League" aufsteigt, ist dies allemal.


----------



## peh (17. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wo sind sie denn, die Schäden?


Mein Nutzerbild stammt aus einer Quando-Nabe 

Ich habe aber auch eine weitere Quando-Nabe, die sehr viel wertiger ist als die Einzig-Dinger.


----------



## guckmalhierher (17. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von Möchtegern-Kenner!
> 
> Erstens stellt auch der Hersteller Quando Naben in verschiedenen Ausführungen her, unter anderem mit Parallax-Lagern, im BMX-Bereich zählt Quando zu den Marken, mit denen Sportgeräte ausgestattet werden, an Baumarkt-BMXern ist richtiges Gelump dran! Zweitens habe ich bisher immer noch keinen Nachweis erhalten, dass die Quando-Naben schlecht wären. Weder am Leichtlauf, noch an der Haltbarkeit meiner Naben am Einzig kann ich etwas bemängeln. Wo sind sie denn, die Schäden?



Und was soll das heissen, nur weil sie im BMX-Bereich produzieren ? Wenn es sich um die selben Qualität wie beim GEINZIG Rad ist, dann handelt es sichum den selben Schrott. 
Nun man kann jeden überlassen, was Schrott bedeutet, aber eine Nabe die rauh wie Schleifpapier läuft ist nun mal eine Schrottnabe. Ausdem Grund sind die DT-Swiss-Naben wohl nicht umsonst teuerer nicht wahr ?

Nun gut, ist das gutes Recht diese Naben als hochwertig zu bezeichnen. Es gibt immer jemanden, der in jedem Schrott etwas positives herauszuziehen, Glückwunsch 

Und ach ja, Quando verkauft die Naben so billig, was sie sooo menschlich zu dir sind im Gegensatz zu Miché,DT-Swiss, Hope oder Phil Wood. es sind alle Schweine und wollen nur dein Geld haben.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (17. Februar 2013)

Nöö, die sind nur cleverer.
Lassen bei Quando produzieren und vermarkten sie unter eigenem Label. 
Ergo bekomme ich bei den von dir genannten die gleichen. 
Nur sind die etwas teurer als bei Einzig. 
Aber deswegen besser?

Bevor Fragen aufkommen:
90% aller Fahrradteile werden per Container verschifft.
Und ich bin in der Cont-Logistik tätig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (17. Februar 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Nöö, die sind nur cleverer.
> Lassen bei Quando produzieren und vermarkten sie unter eigenem Label.
> Ergo bekomme ich bei den von dir genannten die gleichen.
> Nur sind die etwas teurer als bei Einzig.
> ...




Alles hat nunmal seinen Preis und niemand hat was zu verschenken erst recht nicht eine Firma. 
Ob aus Fernost oder nicht, Dt-Swiss-Nabe läuft nunmal besser als die Quando-Naben. Zu behaupten, dass die Quando-Naben aus dem Einzig qualitativ gut sind, hmmm.... dann kann er gleich eine Ochsenkarre-Rad an seinem Bike schrauben.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (17. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Alles hat nunmal seinen Preis und niemand hat was zu verschenken erst recht nicht eine Firma.
> Ob aus Fernost oder nicht, Dt-Swiss-Nabe läuft nunmal besser als die Quando-Naben. Zu behaupten, dass die Quando-Naben aus dem Einzig qualitativ gut sind, hmmm.... dann kann er gleich eine Ochsenkarre-Rad an seinem Bike schrauben.



Das behaupte ich auch nicht... 
Nur, dass eine günstige DT genauso Murks sein kann, wie eben eine von Einzig.
Das Entscheidene ist doch, dass beide in der gleichen Firma gefertigt werden. Wobei es wurscht ist, ob Dt oder "weiss der Geier was" draufsteht. Wenn sie preislich in der selben Klasse sind, dürfte die NoName eher etwas besser sein...  
Aber ich bin nicht in der Lage, das wirklich zu testen.
Dazu fahre ich zu 'wenig'.

Einer hatte hier mal geschrieben, dass er das Einzig im Kurieralltag fährt.
Vielleicht kann er mal berichten?


----------



## m(A)ui (17. Februar 2013)

elhombre schrieb:


> Hinter dem RS-Bike steck dieser "Hersteller". Stolze Preise für die Ausstattung.
> http://rs-bike.de/


was fuer ein livestyle-schrott!


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Februar 2013)

Die Quandos sind schon gut, ich vertraue drauf, und fahre noch viele tausende Kilometer ohne Probleme damit, so steht es jetzt geschrieben, so ist meine Prophezeiung!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6-uNwgCm2U"]Meine Einzig Quando - YouTube[/nomedia]




m(A)ui schrieb:


> was fuer ein livestyle-schrott!


 
Sollte das nicht Lifestyle heißen, statt Livestyle? Ich meine, weil Du mir auch immer mit Duden und so kommst?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (17. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr das Einzig jetzt ca.1/2 Jahr und finde die Quandos nicht so toll- ehrlich gesagt find ich die Dinger sind Schrott!


----------



## brottujmtoom (18. Februar 2013)

Eine Mischung aus minderwertigem Material und unsachgemäßer Schmierung, würde ich behaupten, aber Razor wird mir da sicher energisch widersprechen.


----------



## guckmalhierher (18. Februar 2013)

brottujmtoom schrieb:


> Eine Mischung aus minderwertigem Material und unsachgemäßer Schmierung, würde ich behaupten, aber Razor wird mir da sicher energisch widersprechen.



Aber ganz sicher, für ihn sind die "Edelteile" das höchste der Gefühle


----------



## RazorRamon (18. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Aber ganz sicher, für ihn sind die "Edeleile" das höchste der Gefühle


 
Wer erst seit August hier ist, sollte nicht so große Töne spucken! Und was sind denn bitte "Edeleile"?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (18. Februar 2013)

TRÖRÖÖÖ!!! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## guckmalhierher (19. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wer erst seit August hier ist, sollte nicht so große Töne spucken! Und was sind denn bitte "Edeleile"?



Beeindruckend, dass du schon sooo lang schon hier bist und doch so viele unqualifizierte Aussagen machst. 
Nun gut, Gottes Garten ist groß und es gibt ganz sicher Leute, die Kamps-Brötschen als hochwertig empfinden. 
Es ist doch wunderbar, wenn du die Naben von Quando als hochwertig findest, schließlich bauen sie ja auch BXW-Teile, herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (19. Februar 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Beeindruckend, dass du schon sooo lang schon hier bist und doch so viele unqualifizierte Aussagen machst.


RazorRamon macht hier auch die meisten qualifizierten Aussagen zum Einzig. Insofern ist ihm sein Fanboytum jederzeit gern verziehen, auch wenn ich es nicht recht nachvollziehen kann


----------



## tomtom69 (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe noch ein Einzig-Singlespeed in 54 günstig abzugeben, flammneu und noch im Karton! Es ist mattschwarz mit den goldfarbenen Speichen und goldenem Vorbau, dürfte bekannt sein! Weiteres per PN!

Keep rubberside down!


----------



## allxages (20. Februar 2013)

hätte interesse


----------



## Medulla (23. Februar 2013)

immer dieses rumgehacke in foren ... 

zur abkühlung ein kleines foto meines stadt-einzigs. nach ein paar monaten rumfahren hab ich nicht viel auszusetzen. alles läuft wie es soll und zudem tut es mir nicht weh durch schnee, rollsplitt, salz, matsch, sand und sonst was zu radeln [32er Schwalbe CX Comp passen gut rein ] und das rad anschließend nicht zu putzen.


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Februar 2013)

Medulla schrieb:


> alles läuft wie es soll und zudem tut es mir nicht weh durch schnee, rollsplitt, salz, matsch, sand und sonst was zu radeln


Das trifft auch bei mir vollkommen zu!

Gerade die Einfachheit der Konstruktion, verbunden mit der praxisgerechten Robustheit verleiht dem Einzig diese unbedingte Zuverlässigkeit und Unempfindlichkeit gegenüber Verschleiß und Störungen.

Und, natürlich ist es auch ein ganz klein wenig der niedrige Verkaufspreis, der beruhigend wirkt, wenn der Alltag für das Rad mal hart ist, und es mal kleinere Kratzer oder sonstige Plessuren gibt.

Dein Einzig lässt Dich so schnell nicht im Stich!


----------



## Alwood (24. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Und was sind denn bitte "Edeleile"?


 
Gemeint sind wohl "Edelteile",
die befinden sich bei Männern während der Fahrt knapp über dem 
Fahrradsattel, mache sagen da auch Kronjuwelen zu...


----------



## Medulla (24. Februar 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Gerade die Einfachheit der Konstruktion, verbunden mit der praxisgerechten Robustheit verleiht dem Einzig diese unbedingte ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit und Unempfindlichkeit gegenÃ¼ber VerschleiÃ und StÃ¶rungen.
> 
> Und, natÃ¼rlich ist es auch ein ganz klein wenig der niedrige Verkaufspreis, der beruhigend wirkt, wenn der Alltag fÃ¼r das Rad mal hart ist, und es mal kleinere Kratzer oder sonstige Plessuren gibt.



Abwarten ob sich die Teile tatsÃ¤chlich als robust und zuverlÃ¤ssig erweisen. ich hoffe das beste. es bleiben nunmal teile der untersten preisklasse, was aber nicht heiÃen soll, dass teuer direkt besser bedeutet.
und gerade der verkaufspreis ist fÃ¼r mich das hauptargument, das dieses rad so besonders macht. mit ausnahme der pedale ist alles neu und dennoch gut unter 200â¬ -> ohne angst durch die dreckige groÃstadt radeln und in selbiger einfach abgeschlossen irgendwo stehen lassen. das ginge fÃ¼r mich nicht, wenn der kaufpreis doppelt so hoch gewesen wÃ¤r. so machsts radeln doppelt spaÃ.


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Februar 2013)

Medulla schrieb:


> ......es bleiben nunmal teile der untersten preisklasse, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass teuer direkt besser bedeutet..........


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz, da gibt es auf dem Markt noch mehrere Kategorien, die deutlich darunter liegen. Schau Dich nur mal im Baumarkt um, oder noch besser, bestell mal bei Ebay ein komplett ausgestattetes neues Tandem um die 250 Euro.

Das habe ich getan, und der Rahmen ist brauchbar, und funktioniert seit fast 10 Jahren bestens. Aber vom Rest ist nicht ein EINZIGes Teil mehr dran. Da gibt es wirklich Produkte, die sind unglaublich schlecht. Dagegen ist EINZIG und Quando sehr gute Qualität, und zwar ohne jede Übertreibung.

Zuletzt habe ich am MTB-Fully meines Neffen geschraubt, Baumarkt für weniger als 100 , noch Fragen??????????

Wenn ich mein Komplett-SSP für 79,-  von Decathlon bewerte, ist es sein Geld hunderprozentig wert, es funktioniert und tut einwandfrei seinen Dienst. Trotzdem liegt alles daran qualitativ ebenfalls unter den Einzig-Teilen.

Ihr verallgemeinert zu schnell, und schaut nicht genau genug hin.


----------



## cyano (25. Februar 2013)

Moin moin,

hab mir ein Einig als Stadt und "anfänger" bike besorgt. Bin nicht so bewandert was das alles angeht, hab mir die paar Seiten hier mal durchgelesen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Kettenlinie leider nicht gerade ist. Kann man das mit vorhanden Materialien "gerade biegen" oder muss ich das Innenlager wechseln? Wenn Innenlager, gibt es da verschiedene größen, was muss ich beachten, dass ich die Kettenlinie passen bekomme?

LG
Cyano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (25. Februar 2013)

Steht alles schon auf den letzten Seiten irgendwo verteilt beschrieben,
aber weil Du es bist:

Verbautes Innenlager gegen eins mit 107mm Achslänge tauschen,
dann sollte die richtige Kettenlinie (Voraussetzung: Verwendung einer Einfachkurbel) hergestellt sein
Lager:
BSA 68mm, bei Japankurbeln mit JIS- ansonsten mit ISO Achse.


----------



## peh (25. Februar 2013)

Das Kettenblatt von außen nach innen zu verschieben, bringt auch etwas.

Ich würde damit nicht lange warten. Mir ist die Kette mehrmals abgesprungen, was fixed blöd ist, und schließlich gerissen. Die KMC, die ich anschließend montiert habe, ist noch nie abgesprungen. Aber nein, Schrottkette und schiefe Kettenlinie machen aus einem Edelrad noch lange keinen Baumarktmüll, genausowenig wie die miesen, obendrein mitunter ungenügend gefetteten Lager, schlechte Schweißnähte, der lächerliche Sattel, Rost, das sich auflösende Kettenblatt und alles, was mir gerade nicht einfällt.

Ich genieße aktuell ein KTM, das ich für 50 Euro gebraucht gekauft habe und das dem Einzig in Sachen Material und Verarbeitung so überlegen ist wie ein Vaude-Trekkingschuh einer Römersandale.

Sorry, falls das klingt, als hätte ich die Repeat-Taste gedrückt.


----------



## Drood (25. Februar 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Ich genieße aktuell ein KTM, das ich für 50 Euro gebraucht gekauft habe und das dem Einzig in Sachen Material und Verarbeitung so überlegen ist wie ein Vaude-Trekkingschuh einer Römersandale.



....aber in diesen Sandalen sind die Römer sogar über die Alpen marschiert, das soll der moderne Trekkingschuh erstmal durchhalten


----------



## lustigerBursche (25. Februar 2013)

Hi hatte über legt mir den einzig alu Rahmen bei eBay zu bestellen, hat da jemand Erfahrung was man als preis vorschlagen kann bei dem der Verkäufer ja sagt?


----------



## Alwood (25. Februar 2013)

Wie wärs denn mit ersteigern?


----------



## lustigerBursche (25. Februar 2013)

Ja okay, Vllt kannst du mir dann ja weiter helfen, ich sehe da nur die Option mit Sofortkauf oder Preisvorschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (25. Februar 2013)

z.B. Artikelnummer 111015910310, aktuell bei 40 Piepen,
Laufzeit der Auktion noch knapp 2 Std.

Wenn die Größe nicht passt, EINZIG in die Suche eingeben,
stehen genug Rahmen in versch. Größen zur Auktion.


----------



## lustigerBursche (25. Februar 2013)

Meine Frage war bezogen auf den Einzig Aluminium Rahmen


----------



## Alwood (25. Februar 2013)

Ebay Kleinanzeigen
Nummer 89542522

alle Modelle 50 EUS.

"hierbei handelt es sich um Ausstellungsstücke oder von Kunden
zurückgeschickte EINZIG Rahmen"

der weiße mit der schwarzen Gabel dürfte das Alu Modell sein


----------



## cyano (25. Februar 2013)

Alwood schrieb:


> Steht alles schon auf den letzten Seiten irgendwo verteilt beschrieben,
> aber weil Du es bist:
> 
> Verbautes Innenlager gegen eins mit 107mm Achslänge tauschen,
> ...



vielen dank. dann mache ich mal das "beste" aus meinem einzig


----------



## tomtom69 (26. Februar 2013)

tomtom69 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe noch ein Einzig-Singlespeed in 54 günstig abzugeben, flammneu und noch im Karton! Es ist mattschwarz mit den goldfarbenen Speichen und goldenem Vorbau, dürfte bekannt sein! Weiteres per PN!
> 
> Keep rubberside down!



Verkauft!


----------



## Christoph291 (10. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen aufmerksam die zahlreichen Threads und Diskussionen rund um Singlespeed-Bikes im "200-Sektor" verfolgt, da ich mich in naher Zukunft auch wieder auf's Rad schwingen möchte und nun das passende Teil finden will.

Um es vorab zu sagen: Ja, ich habe gemerkt, dass sich die Beteiligten der Diskussion offenbar in zwei Lager scheiden. Die einen vertreten "solche" Bikes, die anderen würden sich sowas niemals antun. 
Mein Standpunkt ist nur jetzt leider ein bisschen ambivalent: Ich bin Student in Hamburg, das hat die Konsequenz, dass ich unter notorischem Geldmangel leide und dass die Gefahr, dass das Fahrrad ungewollt den Besitzer wechselt leider ziemlich groß ist.
Zum anderen habe ich häufiger das Argument gelesen, dass viele der "Verteidiger" von günstigen Singlespeed-Bikes die geringe Qualität nur nicht bemerken würden, da sie noch nie was wirklich "gutes" unter'm Allerwertesten hatte. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass ich sehr kompromissbereit bin, was Fahrräder angeht (in meiner Heimat fahre ich Cannondale, in HH momentan ein 26" Baumarkt-Teil). 

Nur bei der Findung dieses Kompromisses bräuchte ich noch ein wenig Hilfe. 

Ich bin bereit zur Zeit +/- 300 auszugeben und würde über eine längere Zeit natürlich auch gewisse Teile nachrüsten.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen und mir evtl sogar konkrete Angebote oder Tipps geben. 

Gruß, Christoph


----------



## killercouch (10. März 2013)

Christoph291 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen aufmerksam die zahlreichen Threads und Diskussionen rund um Singlespeed-Bikes im "200-Sektor" verfolgt, da ich mich in naher Zukunft auch wieder auf's Rad schwingen möchte und nun das passende Teil finden will.
> 
> ...



Mach es einfach, ist ein Fahrrad und nicht der heilige Gral... 

Keine Ahnung, wie die Einzigs momentan weggehen, aber rechnen wir mal 200 inkl. Versand. Dann hast Du noch 100 über zum pimpen. Was definitiv fällig wird, sind andere Pedale, zumindest ich konnte auf diesen beigelegten Dingern nicht fahren. Dann kommt u.U. noch ein anderer Lenker, mir hat dieses beigelegt Lenkerchen nicht gepasst.

Der Rest geht eigentlich, find ich. Fakt ist aber, Du solltest ein bisschen Ahnung von Fahrradbastelei haben. Es wird bisweilen über schrottige Steuersätze, wenig bis gar nicht gefettete Naben und grottige Kettenlinie berichtet. War bei mir alles nicht, kann aber eben sein. Wenn Steuersatzwechsel, Nabenwartung und Kettenlinienkorrektur für Dich Fremdwörter sind, lass die Finger von Einzig, andernfalls bekommst Du für nen schmalen Taler nen fahrbares Rad, was mit wenig pimpen akzeptabel durch die Gegend rollt.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. März 2013)

Also wenn ich mir nochmal ein Einzig kaufen sollte, dann nur den Rahmen/Kurbel/Steuersatz, der Rest ist alles Schrott (vor allen diese "Naben")!


----------



## killercouch (11. März 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir nochmal ein Einzig kaufen sollte, dann nur den Rahmen/Kurbel/Steuersatz, der Rest ist alles Schrott (vor allen diese "Naben")!



Bei den Bremsen stimme ich Dir zu, die waren bei mir auch Käse.
Aber sonst? Was genau ist denn an den Naben Schrott?


----------



## kurbel_jim (11. März 2013)

lager ergo haltbarkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (11. März 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> lager ergo haltbarkeit



Und etwas weniger kryptisch?


----------



## internetsurfer (11. März 2013)

Was soll den dagegen sprechen, sich so ein Rad zuzulegen? Was den Tausch und die Wartung von Teilen betrifft ist man hier doch genau richtig


----------



## RazorRamon (11. März 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> lager ergo haltbarkeit


7000 km hat mein weißes Einzig jetzt runter, da ich es dienstlich und privat nutze. Die Naben sind völlig in Ordnung. Das Rad fliegt fast täglich in den Kofferraum (Kastenwagen) und wieder raus. Ich schätze mal, die wenigsten Einzig-Besitzer werden überhaupt in diesen Km-Bereich vorstoßen.

Über die "schlechten Naben" labern ist die eine Seite, sie wirklich mal kaputt zu kriegen, die andere. Ich glaube einer hier hat tatsächlich Kugelschrott gehabt, und fotografiert. Was da schief gelaufen war, weiß ich auch nicht, aber das war sicher ein Ausreißer. Meine Lager werde ich wohl nach dem Winter mal wieder neu fetten, aber ich erwarte keinerlei Überraschung bei der Demontage. Alles läuft leicht und ohne jedes spürbare Spiel!


----------



## kurbel_jim (11. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Über die "schlechten Naben" labern ist die eine Seite, sie wirklich mal kaputt zu kriegen, die andere. Ich glaube einer hier hat tatsächlich Kugelschrott gehabt, und fotografiert. Was da schief gelaufen war, weiß ich auch nicht, aber das war sicher ein Ausreißer.



Dann kannst du gern fünf weitere Ausreißer-Geschichten auf die Naben bezogen addieren, da es einigen Bekannten und mir selbst ebenfalls schon unter die Augen gekommen ist. Kugelschrott und entsprechend teils das gesamte Lager schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. So viel zum labern


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (11. März 2013)

Bei mir sind Industrielager drin. Hmmm... Werde die mal beobachten und berichten. 
Bis dahin enthalte uxh mich.   

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. März 2013)

Bei mir ist alle 2 bis 3Wochen Schmotter im hinterren Lager, es dreht sich ganz schlecht bis garnicht mehr. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen das es im Winter erst so extrem angefangen hat (ich denke das liegt auch am Schnee und Salz),der Freilauf ist ja nicht so gut geschützt gegen den ganzen Mist. Bin am überlegen mir eine neue Nabe anzuschaffen- was könnt Ihr mir so empfehlen, bin ewin ganzjahres Fahrer und brauche das Bike für den Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. März 2013)

7000 km im Jahr geht schneller als man denkt, das ist ja mein Problem :ich fahr zu viel (ich bin ein Junkie was Radsport angeht und komme aus der Mtb Ecke). Also wer ein gutes Hinterrad hat BitteBitte bei mir melden! 
L.g.


----------



## internetsurfer (11. März 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> 7000 km im Jahr geht schneller als man denkt, das ist ja mein Problem :ich fahr zu viel (ich bin ein Junkie was Radsport angeht und komme aus der Mtb Ecke). Also wer ein gutes Hinterrad hat BitteBitte bei mir melden!
> L.g.



Stelle dir doch eins bei poison bikes zusammen. So teuer sind die nicht


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. März 2013)

Da bin ich Stammkunde, taugen die Naben was oder was kannst Du mir empfehlen? Hab mir erst dort einen Satz bestellt für mein FR Bike (merke: niemals im Winter von Bunkerplatten dropen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odlo_girl (12. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> 7000 km hat mein weißes Einzig jetzt runter, da ich es dienstlich und privat nutze.




Ich fahre ca. 4000 km im Jahr mit meinem Rohloff-Trekkingfahrrad zur Arbeit + 1000 Km am Wochenende mit dem MTB. 7000 Km mit dem Fixie wäre ca. 20 Km am Tag bei 365 Tagen, schwer vorstellbar ....


----------



## RazorRamon (12. März 2013)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> Ich fahre ca. 4000 km im Jahr mit meinem Rohloff-Trekkingfahrrad zur Arbeit + 1000 Km am Wochenende mit dem MTB. 7000 Km mit dem Fixie wäre ca. 20 Km am Tag bei 365 Tagen, schwer vorstellbar ....


 
Mein weißes Einzig habe ich seit 2011, habe in dem Jahr bereits eine halbe Saison mit dem Rad trainiert, und es bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter zusätzlich täglich im beruflichen Stadtverkehr zwischen 10 und 25 km bewegt. Im letzten Jahr bin ich alleine in den Sommerferien damit etwa 3000 km gefahren.

Die 7000 km habe ich hochgerechnet, da ich keinen Tacho benutze. Aber die sind garantiert nicht übertrieben!


----------



## Drood (13. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr bin ich alleine in den Sommerferien damit etwa 3000 km gefahren.



...tja, danach bräuchte ich erstmal Ferien


----------



## odlo_girl (13. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr bin ich alleine in den Sommerferien damit etwa 3000 km gefahren.


warum denn nicht gleich 10.000 oder 15.000 km ? 

bei 6 wochen ferien = 42 tage wäre der tagesdurchschnitt 71 km.
bei 2 wochen sommer urlaub komme ich auf 214 km am tag.

weiter so, du übertriffst alle kurierfahrer bei weitem, die tagtäglich durch berlin jagen


----------



## RazorRamon (13. März 2013)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> weiter so, du übertriffst alle kurierfahrer bei weitem, die tagtäglich durch berlin jagen


Das liegt eventuell daran, dass ich in meinen Ferien, im Gegensatz zu den Kurierfahrern, in der Regel freie Bahn habe, und keine Kunden bedienen muss!

Mein Fixie ist nun mal mein bevorzugtes Rad, ich denke, die meisten, die starr fahren, wissen Bescheid, wenn ich vom Suchtpotenzial rede. Und meine Ferien nutze ich ausgiebig zum Radtraining, wenn ich von Training rede, dann geht es bei mir nicht um 70 km oder solches Gekleckere. Dreistellig ist dann schon Pflicht. 2013 werde ich die 3000 km wahrscheinlich übertreffen, da ich wieder einen Startplatz für den Ötztaler Radmarathon habe, und dort SSP versuchen möchte.  

3000 km in 6 Wochen sind doch lässig möglich und ein Genuss, und dazu brauche ich keine 40 Tage, ich lege nämlich an jedem 4. Tag eine Radpause ein!


----------



## Drood (13. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> 3000 km in 6 Wochen sind doch lässig möglich und ein Genuss, und dazu brauche ich keine 40 Tage, ich lege nämlich an jedem 4. Tag eine Radpause ein!



Razor ist einfach härter als der Rest der Welt, keine Frage  . Und er hat vermutlich keinen Anhang, keine Kids und auch sonst nix, was ihn in 6 Wochen Ferien mal irgendwann sehen möchte 

Ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (13. März 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Razor ist einfach härter als der Rest der Welt, keine Frage  . Und er hat vermutlich keinen Anhang, keine Kids und auch sonst nix, was ihn in 6 Wochen Ferien mal irgendwann sehen möchte
> 
> Ich bin beeindruckt!


Also bei mir hat jeder Tag 24 Stunden, und für eine 150 km Runde brauche ich nie länger als 6 Stunden, auch nicht mit dem Fixie  . Da bleibt in den Ferien immer noch genug Zeit, die Kinder und die Frau mit meiner Unternehmungslust zu nerven!


----------



## peh (13. März 2013)

Razor, es wird wirklich unheimlich. Fixed 150 km auf dem Einzig in sechs Stunden zu fahren, dürfte sehr Wenigen gelingen. Das aber einen Urlaub lang zu machen, so dass am Ende 3000 km auf dem Tacho stehen, traue ich weder dem Material noch Dir zu. Deine Youtube-Filmchen zeugen auch nicht gerade von einem 25er Schnitt 

Falls Du je ins Sächsische kommst, müssen wir unbedingt eine Runde drehen, auch wenn ich dann ja gnadenlos abkacken werde.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. März 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Fixed 150 km auf dem Einzig in sechs Stunden zu fahren, dürfte sehr Wenigen gelingen. Das aber einen Urlaub lang zu machen, so dass am Ende 3000 km auf dem Tacho stehen, traue ich weder dem Material noch Dir zu.


 
Das wäre doch mal eine Idee, diesen Nachweis in einem Filmprojekt zu erbringen.

Dass meine gelegentlichen Youtube-Filme die Dynamik nicht immer ausreichend wiedergeben, liegt daran, dass ich mit Kamera in der Hand nicht so gut fahren kann, vor allem nicht fixed.

Mit der geeigneten Film-Crew sollte das Vorhaben aber zu dokumentieren sein. Ich gedenke, in den nächsten Sommerferien ein Trainingstagebuch zu führen.

Das Einzig wird durchhalten. Ich fette sowieso demnächst die Lager neu, dann können die nächsten 7000 Kilometer kommen.

Edith: Als Ergänzung mal ein schnelles, leider nicht ganz scharfes Foto vom Hinterreifen meines Einzig. Dem Schwalbe Marathon sieht man schon an, dass das Radl bewegt wird. Wer die Marathons kennt, kann sich ausmalen, wie groß die Laufleistung ist. Zugegebenermaßen hatte ich die Marathons bereits nach einer einzigen Proberunde auf dem Einzig montiert. Übrigens skidde ich so gut wie nie, das ist alles reiner Fortbewegungsverschleiß!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (13. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal eine Idee, diesen Nachweis in einem Filmprojekt zu erbringen.
> 
> Dass meine gelegentlichen Youtube-Filme die Dynamik nicht immer ausreichend wiedergeben, liegt daran, dass ich mit Kamera in der Hand nicht so gut fahren kann, vor allem nicht fixed.
> 
> ...



Bei dem Profil biste aber nicht viel gefahren... Ist ja wie neu, die Pelle 


(Ironie aus)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RazorRamon (14. März 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Bei dem Profil biste aber nicht viel gefahren... Ist ja wie neu, die Pelle


Das zeugt nur von der Qualität der Marathons!


----------



## tomtom69 (14. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat jeder Tag 24 Stunden, und für eine 150 km Runde brauche ich nie länger als 6 Stunden, auch nicht mit dem Fixie  . Da bleibt in den Ferien immer noch genug Zeit, die Kinder und die Frau mit meiner Unternehmungslust zu nerven!



Und vor allem:

Eh Du´s "merckxst" bist Du Eddy Merckx!
Hier posten tust Du wohl auch auf´m Rad bei max 80 Puls...


----------



## Alwood (15. März 2013)

Achja...ganz vergessen zu berichten,
bin hochzufrieden mit meinem Einzig Fix-Crosser,
hat mir in den letzten 2 Mon. bei Eis und Schnee gute Dienste getan,
möchte es in meinem Fuhrpark nicht mehr missen.
Nach Austausch von Steuersatz und Innenlager wurde der Rahmen
mit Komponenten aus der Restekiste bestückt, einzig das HR neu bestellt,
 schnell noch die Ausfaller an Gabel und Hinterbau mit
der Rundfeile auf gleiches Höhenniveau gebracht und alle Schrammen
am Rahmen mit ein wenig Farbe bedeckt und los gings...



Die Reifen sind erschwinglich, trotz Drahtversion recht leicht
und bei Schnee von gutem Grip.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (15. März 2013)

Moin-G++les Bike,was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## zEpHy2k (18. März 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen welche Schenkellänge die Bremsen bei den Einzig-Rahmen haben sollten?


----------



## m(A)ui (18. März 2013)

normales rennrad-mass.

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (18. März 2013)

super, danke!


----------



## RazorRamon (24. März 2013)

Sonntagnachmittag, 24. März 2013, Sonnenschein aber ein eiskalter Wind aus Ost/Nordost. Die heftige Brise setzte allen Normalradlern auf ihren Zweirädern extrem zu. Schlangenlinien und zitternde Gespanne aus Spazierfahrern und Drahteseln waren die Folge.

Doch mittendrin zog ich mit meinem stabilen Einzig souverän meine Bahn. Kein spürbares Spiel in den leichtgängigen Lagern, eine Geometrie, die wendig genug, aber auch stabilitätsspendend bis zur Glücksseligkeit ist, machte mich, mal wieder, zum König der Landstraße!

Ich liebe mein Einzig wirklich, das Rad taugt!


----------



## Alwood (24. März 2013)

Bedauerlich, daß ich heute fast von meinem Mtb geblasen worden bin,
trotz neuer Rocket Ron´s war der Graben neben der Fahrbahn nicht mehr weit, welch eine Not...
...hätt ich doch bloß mein Einzig zur Bewältigung der Wegstrecke gewählt.


----------



## Drood (24. März 2013)

...ich hab mein Einzig verkauft und reihe mich daher ein bei: 



RazorRamon schrieb:


> zitternde Gespanne aus Spazierfahrern und Drahteseln



verdammt 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Manson-007 (24. März 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> ...ich hab mein Einzig verkauft und reihe mich daher ein bei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Entschedung  - Auf jeden Fall bekommst du viel Frischluft


----------



## peh (25. März 2013)

Alwood schrieb:


> hätt ich doch bloß mein Einzig zur Bewältigung der Wegstrecke gewählt.


Schade, dass mein Arm gerade eingegipst ist (unheroisch: Gegenlicht, hohe Bordsteinkante übersehen, allen Schwung gezielt auf die linke Hand gelenkt, Skaphoidfraktur), sonst hätte ich vielleicht berichten können, dass mein Einzig nicht mal starkem Wind widersteht, ohne dass sich Teile verabschieden.

Die Originalkette hält keinem harten Gegenwind statt, das ist gewiss. Die ist bei mir ja schon ohne Gegenwind im Nu gerissen.


----------



## Retrokinski (25. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Sonntagnachmittag, 24. März 2013, Sonnenschein aber ein eiskalter Wind aus Ost/Nordost. Die heftige Brise setzte allen Normalradlern auf ihren Zweirädern extrem zu. Schlangenlinien und zitternde Gespanne aus Spazierfahrern und Drahteseln waren die Folge.
> 
> Doch mittendrin zog ich mit meinem stabilen Einzig souverän meine Bahn. Kein spürbares Spiel in den leichtgängigen Lagern, eine Geometrie, die wendig genug, aber auch stabilitätsspendend bis zur Glücksseligkeit ist, machte mich, mal wieder, zum König der Landstraße!
> 
> Ich liebe mein Einzig wirklich, das Rad taugt!



Hey RazorRamon,

schon mal daran gedacht, daß Du vielleicht "gut im Lack" bist?

Immerhin hast Du ja einiges an Gewicht verloren, fährst schon ewig und kurbelst eine beachtliche Anzahl an tägliche Kilometern jenseits der Normalnorm. Zusätzlich trainierst Du jetzt ja auch schon fleißig für den Ötztaler.

Interessant wäre gewesen den "Spazierfahrern" für einige Kilometer bei steifer Brise D e i n EINZIG anzubieten bzw. auf deren handelsüblichen Normalrad umzusteigen um wirklich 100%ig sicherzugehen, daß es wirklich an der wendigen aber auch stabilitätsspendenen Geometrie und an den leichtgängigen Lagern lag, die Dich zum "König der Landstraße" gemacht haben.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß Dein Ehrgeiz, Deine Taktik und Dein beachtliches Maß an Kraft Mut eine Menge dazu beigetragen hat souverän Deine Bahn ziehen zu können.

Schau mal bitte auch hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Singlespeed-F.../121080145206?

Was hälst Du als Billigpapst von diesem Laufradsatz?
Kennst Du den? Schon gefahren? Ebenso "hochwertig" wie die Quandos? Beißt sich dieser evtl. Schrott mit der hochsensiblen gutdurchdachten Technik von EINZIG? Vielleicht sogar aus dem selben Raketenforscherlabor?
Würdest Du als Feingeist so etwas fahren?
Fragen über Fragen!

Grüße von,
Retrokinski


----------



## peh (25. März 2013)

Retrokinski schrieb:


> Ebenso "hochwertig" wie die Quandos?


Über Formula finde ich im Netz jede Menge Negatives, aber auch positive Stimmen. Da ich von den Quando-Naben am Einzig nichts halte, glaube ich, dass die Formula nur besser, keinesfalls noch schlechter sein können.

Hinzu kommt, dass die Speichen am Einzig extrem schnell korrodieren. Schlechter können die schwarzen Speichen aus Deinem Link nicht sein.

Das Einzig-Hinterrad ist mit 36 Speichern etwas überdimensioniert. Die 32 Speichen aus Deinem Link sollten auch reichen. Obwohl: Vielleicht liegt ja das Geheimnis der ungeheuren Einzig-Aerodynamik in der raffinierten Einspeichung begründet?


----------



## RazorRamon (25. März 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Über Formula finde ich im Netz jede Menge Negatives, aber auch positive Stimmen. Da ich von den Quando-Naben am Einzig nichts halte, glaube ich, dass die Formula nur besser, keinesfalls noch schlechter sein können.


 
Das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint von Dir? Während es sich bei Quando um einen Hersteller handelt, mit eigenen Fertigungsanlagen, ist, Formula lediglich eine Handelsmarke. Unter dieser Bezeichnung laufen Produkte verschiedener Quellen, nicht immer nur asiatischer Herkunft, auch aus dem näheren, niedrigstlohnzahlenden Osten.

Kein Vergleich zu den soliden Einzig-Parts, Formula-Schei$$ gibts im Baumark um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (25. März 2013)

Mein Einzig ist nun auch fahrfertig.

Die Geschichte mit der Kassette bedarf langfristig noch einer Lösung, zur Zeit muss es aber erstmal fahren.


----------



## crestfallen (25. März 2013)

Hat was. Was sind das für Griffe?

crestfallen


----------



## zEpHy2k (25. März 2013)

Die stammen von einem Specialized-Komplettrad...


----------



## Retrokinski (25. März 2013)

@zEpHy2k

Sehr schön und alles harmonisch im Einklang.
Welche Rahmenhöhe fährst Du?
Hab mir leider ein 59er bestellt und es wirkt optisch etwas "sperriger".
Gab es bei Dir eigentlich Probleme bei den Ausfallenden an Gabel und Hinterbau?
Denn auch da habe ich ganz tief in die Kiste mit den Käsestullen gegriffen und ein "Montagrahmen" erwischt Ausfallende an Gabel: beide etwas nach außen gespreizt deshalb bei mir Schnellspanner unmöglich.
Ausfallende hinten: leicht verbogen deshalb gleichmäßiger Radabstand nicht gegeben.
Kulanz von EINZIG: 20 Erlass, Rahmen für 43 geschossen! TROTZDEM etwas fahler Nachgeschmack!


----------



## Retrokinski (25. März 2013)

Kein Vergleich zu den soliden Einzig-Parts, Formula-Schei$$ gibts im Baumark um die Ecke.[/QUOTE]

 @RaZor
Sprichst Du bei dem "Formula-Schei$$" aus EIGENER Erfahrung bzw. nur vom hören/sagen oder hat nur ein EINZIGER Billiganbieter Dein Herz erobert und darfst deshalb nicht mehr fremdgehen!


----------



## zEpHy2k (25. März 2013)

Retrokinski schrieb:


> @zEpHy2k
> 
> Sehr schÃ¶n und alles harmonisch im Einklang.
> Welche RahmenhÃ¶he fÃ¤hrst Du?
> ...


Moin!

Vielen Dank!
Ich fahre bei 1,80m einen 54er Rahmen. Ansich deutlich zu klein, aber mit Absicht. Mein vorheriges Stadtrad war genauso klein und ich finde es ideal fÃ¼r den Stadtverkehr. Man sitzt dadurch sehr aufrecht.

Mein Rahmen ist soweit grade, bei der Gabel habe ich das selbe Problem wie du, nÃ¤mlich die nach auÃen gebogenen Ausfallenden. Allerdings wirklich nur ganz unten unmittelbar beim Schnellspanner.
LÃ¤sst sich denke ich mir etwas Gewalt richten.

Mein Rahmen kam leider schlecht verpackt und dadurch mit einigen Macken an, allerdings war Einzig Ã¤hnlich kulant wie bei dir und ich habe ebenfalls 20â¬ erstattet bekommen, was dann okay war. Gekostet hat es mich 40â¬ (Auktion) + 15â¬ Versand - 20â¬ Kulanz = 35â¬ inkl. Versand.

Ansonsten bin ich was die QualitÃ¤t betrifft Ã¼berrascht, hÃ¤tte mit schlimmerem gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (25. März 2013)

@zEpHy2k tolles Rad..optisch sehr schlank..selbst der Schraubkranz stört überhaupt nichtgefällt mir,gruss Ringo


----------



## RazorRamon (25. März 2013)

Retrokinski schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich zu den soliden Einzig-Parts, Formula-Schei$$ gibts im Baumark um die Ecke.
> 
> @_RaZ_or
> Sprichst Du bei dem "Formula-Schei$$" aus EIGENER Erfahrung bzw. nur vom hören/sagen oder hat nur ein EINZIGER Billiganbieter Dein Herz erobert und darfst deshalb nicht mehr fremdgehen!


 
Beruflich und ehrenamtlich habe ich viel mit Kindern und Jugendlichen zu tun, die auch mit Fahrrädern zum Training und in die Schule kommen. Als "selbsternannter Fachmann" und besorgter Pädagoge stehe ich da auch regelmäßig zur Verfügung, wenn es Probleme mit den Rädern gibt. Vor allem die Bremsen sind meist von Funktionsuntüchtigkeit betroffen.

Daher kenne ich den Schrott, der an Billigsträdern verbaut ist nur leider zu gut. "Formula" ist deshalb für mich zum "negativen Qualitätsbegriff" geworden.

Einzig ist für mich wirklich kein echter Billiganbieter, weil ich den tatsächlich billigen Mist kenne, der auf den Straßen herumfährt. Einzig profitiert u.a. von der Direktvermarktung im INet. Im Baumarkt würden die Einzig auch teurer angeboten, und wären nicht vergleichbar mit dem Niedrigniveau, das dort sonst so rumsteht. Wenn alle Kids wenigstens Einzig-Räder hätten, dann wäre mir wohler.

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, eins meiner eigenen Kinder mit einem Einzig auf die Straße zu lassen. Da gibt es wirklich andere Kaliber, von denen ihr offenbar keinen Schimmer habt, seid froh, dass es so ist, und lasst die Finger weg von "Formula"!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (25. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Beruflich und ehrenamtlich habe ich viel mit Kindern und Jugendlichen zu tun, die auch mit Fahrrädern zum Training und in die Schule kommen. Als "selbsternannter Fachmann" und besorgter Pädagoge stehe ich da auch regelmäßig zur Verfügung, wenn es Probleme mit den Rädern gibt. Vor allem die Bremsen sind meist von Funktionsuntüchtigkeit betroffen.
> 
> Daher kenne ich den Schrott, der an Billigsträdern verbaut ist nur leider zu gut. "Formula" ist deshalb für mich zum "negativen Qualitätsbegriff" geworden.
> 
> ...



:thumbup: 

Das ist doch mal eine ansage 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## odlo_girl (26. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint von Dir? Während es sich bei Quando um einen Hersteller handelt, mit eigenen Fertigungsanlagen, ist, Formula lediglich eine Handelsmarke. Unter dieser Bezeichnung laufen Produkte verschiedener Quellen,* nicht immer nur asiatischer Herkunft, auch aus dem näheren, niedrigstlohnzahlenden Osten.*



Verstehe, auf dem Einzig-Karton steht "Made in China" drauf. 
Beim Öffnen das Karton kam mir ein stechender Chemie-Geruch entgegen, was mir schon zu denken gab. Billiger geht es immer, irgend jemand wird schon dafür zahlen müssen  - Das Rad ging damals postwendend zurück !


----------



## Retrokinski (26. März 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Das ist doch mal eine ansage
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2



Genau! Die Worte des Papstes haben Gewicht!
Trotzdem liest es sich leider zu schwammig und vor allem zu allgemein.
Ein bisschen Scientology-Werbefahrt-Vorwerkvertreter Überzeugungsmuff schwingt da auch immer mit und ewige wiederkehrende Vergleiche mit Baumarkteseln von "Mr. McKenzie" langweilen und stehen mit EINZIG eigentlich in keinen Zusammenhang da es absolut keine Zusammenhänge gibt.

Ich meine hier nicht etwa "Formula BREMSEN" (wenn es denn auch welche geben sollte) von denen Funktionsuntüchtigkeit Razor ja eben berichtet hat sondern von Formula Naben bzw der beschriebene Laufradsatz in Kombination mit der NoName-Felge.
Interessieren würde es mich wie Razor die funktionUNtüchtigen Teile denn für die Kids repariert bzw durch welche Komponenten er sie austauscht.                                                                                      Kann man Formula "Schrott" überhaupt reparieren/tunen?

Fakt ist ja, daß ebenfalls beim EINZIG-Komplettrad (RazorRamons EINZIG Renner sind ausdrücklich hiervon NICHT betroffen) die Komponenten: Freilauf, Bremsen, Kette, Innenlager (zu lang) nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend sind und ausgetauscht werden sollten.


----------



## Retrokinski (26. März 2013)

Hey zEpHy2k,
Danke für die Beantwortung & Dein ausführliches Statement!
Gib weiter Kette!


----------



## peh (26. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich zu den soliden Einzig-Parts, Formula-Schei$$ gibts im Baumark um die Ecke.


Die Quando-Naben des Einzig sind keinesfalls wertiger als billige Baumarktware. Das, was Du "solide Einzig-Parts" nennst, hat garantiert nie eine Qualitätskontrolle durchlaufen und stammt aus Fabriken, deren Betreiber sich ganz sicher keine Gedanken über Haftungsfragen machen müssen.

Du erweckst den Eindruck, die Quando-Naben seien höherwertig als Baumarktware. Das ist nicht der Fall, eher im Gegenteil, denn Baumarktware unterliegt noch gewissen Kontrollen und die Märkte haften im Zweifelsfall für gefährliche Ware. 

Quando-"Schei$$" bei Alibaba.

Ja, "eine Handelsmarke. Unter dieser Bezeichnung laufen Produkte verschiedener Quellen".

Herkunft nicht vertrauenswürdig, aber Gewinnspanne attraktiv für deutsche Kistenschieber.


----------



## RazorRamon (26. März 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Du erweckst den Eindruck, die Quando-Naben seien höherwertig als Baumarktware. Das ist nicht der Fall, eher im Gegenteil, denn Baumarktware unterliegt noch gewissen Kontrollen und die Märkte haften im Zweifelsfall für gefährliche Ware.
> 
> Quando-"Schei$$" bei Alibaba.
> 
> ...


Was soll Dein Link beweisen? Der Anbieter ist doch nicht der Hersteller!

Ich sehe, dass Du offenbar nicht vertraut bist, mit dem, was in Baumärkten angeboten wird. Da gibt es immer wieder "Sonderangebote", bei denen fällt dir nichst mehr ein, wenn du damit zu tun kriegst. Da gibt es z.B. V-Brakes mit Bremsärmchen aus dünnstem gestanztem Blech, mit Plastik verkleidet. Da ist es unmöglich, einigermaßen eine Einstellung zu finden, die auch nur entfernt verkehrssicher erscheint. Kurbeln eiern schon im Neuzustand, da habe ich schon Dinge gesehen, die sind unglaublich.

Dagegen ist das, was an den Einzig verbaut ist Qualitätsware, das sind keine Sprüche.

Natürlich gibt es auch im Baumarkt ab und zu Räder, mit denen man bedenkenlos fahren kann, zumindest eine gewisse Zeit lang. Aber dann kosten die auch deutlich mehr als man im Internet für ein Einzig bezahlt, ohne letztlich ganz dessen Niveau zu erreichen!


----------



## Manson-007 (26. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Dagegen ist das, was an den Einzig verbaut ist Qualitätsware, das sind keine Sprüche.



Wie geil ist das denn ? Na gut, soll jeder selbst entscheiden, was für ihn das höchste der Gefühle darstellt


----------



## peh (26. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was soll Dein Link beweisen?


Muss ich einem Sprachwissenschaftler wirklich erklären, dass der Link nichts "beweisen" soll? Er soll bloß aufzeigen, dass Quando nichts anderes ist, als das, was Du Formula vorwirfst.

Das, was Du Formula vorwirfst, ist schon lange gängige Praxis. Es dürfte so gut wie keine westliche Marke geben, die ihre günstigen Produktlinien nicht billigst bei fragwürdigen Herstellern einkauft.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich sehe, dass Du offenbar nicht vertraut bist, mit dem, was in Baumärkten angeboten wird. Da gibt es immer wieder "Sonderangebote", bei denen fällt dir nichst mehr ein, wenn du damit zu tun kriegst.


Sorry, aber Du siehst hartnäckigst gar nichts. Sonst müsstest Du endlich mal eingestehen, dass einem "nichts mehr" einfällt bei dem mangelhaften Zeug, dass Einzig in Kisten verschickt. Erneute Aufzählungen erspar ich mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (26. März 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du siehst hartnäckigst gar nichts. Sonst müsstest Du endlich mal eingestehen, dass einem "nichts mehr" einfällt bei dem mangelhaften Zeug, dass Einzig in Kisten verschickt. Erneute Aufzählungen erspar ich mir.


Bei mir war es keine Kiste, sondern ein Karton, aber dafür war wertvolle Technik drin!


----------



## Retrokinski (26. März 2013)

@RazorRamon

Warum gehst Du eigentlich nicht auf meine Fragen ein?
Klar, "Formula" ist nix für Dich und sowas wird niemals an Deine Bikes kommen aber WIE und WOMIT bzw. ERSETZT Du die katastrphalen "Billig Bikes" der Kids mit denen Du beruflich zu tun hast? Bitte nicht immer so allgemein antworten. Das ewige Gelobe von Einzig nervt ziemlich! EINZIG ist was es ist! Basta!

Was willst Du damit beweisen?

DU bist der EINZIGE der Mit EINZIG N I E M A L S Probleme hatte?

Alle Anderen EINZIG Besitzer jammern auf höchstem Niveau?

Andere Biker aus diesem Forum sollen bedenkenlos bei dieser Marke zugreifen und andere Statements bedingungslos ignorieren?

Was soll diese immer und immer wiederkehrende Vergötterung?

Bist Du der Boss vom EINZIG-Vertrieb oder zahlt dieser Herr Dir eine Provision für jedes verkaufte EINZIG-Teil?

Wenn Du wenigstens mal "durch die Blume" lesen würdest und TATSÄCHLICH bestehende negative Einwände über EINZIG akzeptieren und zugeben könntest, müßtest Du merken, daß es viele zufriedene EINZIG Fahrer gibt die genau das bekommen haben was sie erwartet haben. Ein Billigbike zum kleinen Preis!

Deine kleine Geschichte mit Deiner windigen Spazierfahrt ist zwar schön zu lesen aber meine Kommentare solltest Du toleranterweise zu Kenntnis nehmen und Dich gerne dazu äußern...aber bitte KONKRET und nicht allgemein!
Klare Fragen! Klare Antworten!
Mal sehen ob's zukünftig klappt!

P.S. 
...und nun nicht Ausweichen mit dem Ass im Ärmel bezüglich: Was willst Du denn? Erst so kurz dabei und dann den großen Macker machen!


----------



## RazorRamon (26. März 2013)

@Retrokinski:  Die mangelhaften Teile an den RÃ¤dern der Kids ersetze ich nicht, ich versuche nur, die Dinger einigermaÃen fahrbereit zu machen, wenn es Probleme gibt. Ich bin ja nicht Mutter Theresa. In meinem weiteren Verwandtenkreis habe ich allerdings auch solche FÃ¤lle, dass fabrikneuer SperrmÃ¼ll gekauft worden ist. Da steht sogar im Moment so ein Teil bei mir in der Garage, und wartet darauf, dass ich irgend etwas draus machen kann. Ein "Fully fÃ¼r 89,- â¬", ich werde mal demnÃ¤chst Fotos von einigen Details machen, dann relativiert sich vielleicht der Begriff "billig"!

In meiner Zweirad-Garage stehen und hÃ¤ngen neben zwei MotorrÃ¤dern meine diversen RÃ¤der. Die Markennamen sind u.a. MÃ¼sing, Barellia, Univega, Koga Miyata, Colnago, DÃ¼rkopp, Hot Chili, Rockrider (Decathlon), Peugeot, Schauff, und ein paar selbst bestÃ¼ckte No-Name Rahmen (wahrscheinlich habe ich gerade irgend etwas vergessen).

Einige SSP sind auch dabei, und die waren in den letzten Jahren auch die am meisten benutzten RÃ¤der, weils einfach SpaÃ macht.

Die zwei Einzig machen dabei durchaus eine gute Figur, weil der schlanke Stahlrahmen einfach klassisch aussieht. Mein weiÃes Einzig ist vÃ¶llig unproblematisch, es rostet nicht, es fÃ¤hrt wie es soll, und alle, die sich nicht mit der Materie auskennen, halten es fÃ¼r etwas besonderes.

Ich beschÃ¤ftige mich aus Liebe zur Technik, und mit dem Hintergrund einer entsprechenden Ausbildung, gerne mit Fahrzeugtechnik. Ich habe auch schon Motoren und KFZ-Getriebe instandgesetzt. In den 80er Jahren habe ich mit meinem Schwager zusammen einen Tandem-Rahmen entworfen und geschweiÃt. Das Tandem habe ich selbst auf Touren mit meiner Frau gefahren, und immer weiter verbessert. Irgendwann habe ich es an einen Hotelier verkauft, zu einem sehr guten Preis, der es dann an seine GÃ¤ste verliehen hat. 

Ich weiÃ, wie einfach, unproblematisch und zuverlÃ¤ssig die Technik der FahrrÃ¤der im Gegensatz zu der ihrer motorisierten Verwandschaft ist. Ich frage mich wirklich, welche MaÃstÃ¤be ihr ansetzt, wenn ihr dermaÃen unproblematische Fahrzeuge wie die Einzig-Fixies als Bedrohung des Individualverkehrs betrachtet, und jeden, der sich so ein Fahrrad kauft, als Idioten hinstellt.

So ein Einzig kann bei ganz geringer Pflege problemlos 50 bis 100 Jahre Freude bereiten. Was soll groÃ dran kaputt gehen? Der Rahmen wird garantiert halten, der Wasserrohrstahl ist  bruchsicherer als ChrommolybdÃ¤n. Er biegt sich nur schneller, deshalb sind die Rohre dicker und dementsprechend das Gesamtpaket schwerer. Aber wen das nicht stÃ¶rt, der hat ewig SpaÃ daran. 

Irgendwann wird es die Fa. Einzig nicht mehr geben, dann braucht man nur noch 10 weitere Jahre zu warten, bis sie keiner mehr kennt, dann sind die RÃ¤der, oder wenigstens die Rahmen so viel wert, wie jeder andere SSP-Stahlrahmen auch. Dann wird sie jeder in einem anderen Licht sehen, und sich Ã¼ber die Einfachheit und Geradlinigkeit freuen!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (26. März 2013)

Fakt ist:
Ein Einzig ist sorgenfrei, wenn man sich damit anfreunden kann, mit 70ger-(vielleicht noch frühe 80ger) Jahre Technik zu leben. 
Daraus resultiert auch der zu erwartene Pflegeaufwand.

Über Maß- & Passungenauigkeiten kann man sich ärgern, sie reklamieren und gut. 

Wer ein "Rundumsorgerfreipaket" haben will, muss in einer anderen Preisklasse suchen. 

Also legt auch bitte nicht diesen Maßstab an, sondern seht das im richtigen Kontext.

Sonst wird das das hier ein Pro/Hate Flame und das wäre wirklich schade drum...


----------



## Retrokinski (26. März 2013)

@RazorRamon
Danke für Dein (wiedermal) interessantes, ausführliches aber leider wieder universelles Gesamtpaket bezüglich "EINZIG ist supergut und Ihr Idioten wißt es nicht zu schätzen".
Sehr schade!

Zitat:
"Die mangelhaften Teile an den Rädern der Kids ersetze ich nicht, ich versuche nur, die Dinger einigermaßen fahrbereit zu machen."

Sind diese mangelhaften Teile größtenteils von FORMULA?
Wie und mit was versuchst Du die Dinger einigermaßen wieder fahrbereit zu machen?
Verwendest Du dabei Ersatzteile wie Innenlager, Kette, Bremsen, Naben durch Einzig, Quando oder No Name Marken die vorzugsweise am EINZIG Komplettrad zu finden sind?

Bist Du DIESEN speziellen "FORMULA Laufradsatz" persönlich gefahren und hast Dich direkt von der "Finger weg-Technik überzeugt?

Zitat:
"Ich frage mich wirklich, welche Maßstäbe ihr ansetzt, wenn ihr dermaßen unproblematische Fahrzeuge wie die Einzig-Fixies als Bedrohung des Individualverkehrs betrachtet, und jeden, der sich so ein Fahrrad kauft, als Idioten hinstellt."

Wer ist "ihr" und wer sagt GENAU sowas?

Zitat:
"So ein Einzig kann bei ganz geringer Pflege problemlos 50 bis 100 Jahre Freude bereiten."

Woher weißt Du das?  Glauben/annehmen/überzeugt sein ist zwar schön aber leider nur persönlich und somit keine Garantie! was bezweckst Du mit dieser "Kampfwerbung" für EINZIG?

Wenn diese Firma in naher Zukunft Formula-Teile verbaut, welches theoretisch möglich wäre, was dann?
Bricht dann Dein "Einzigkartenhaus" zusammen?

Scheinst definitiv nicht blöd zu sein und technisch auch was auf dem Kasten zu haben aber irgendwas ist da faul bei Dir.
Forderst mit allen Mitteln Toleranz für die EINZIGE Daseinsberechtigung im gleichen Atemzug bist Du aber extrem voreingenommen bei diesen speziellen Laufradsatz.
Das macht Dich leider unglaubwürdig und es ist schade wenn auf präzise Fragen nur universell geantwortet wird.
Evtl. positive Meinungen die nichts mit EINZIG zu tun haben erstickst Du gerne im Keim.

Eigentlich sehr schade aber ist wohl einfach Dein Style.


----------



## RazorRamon (26. März 2013)

Weder muss ich irgend einen Laufradsatz bewerten, noch muss ich sonst irgend etwas erklären. Aber dass Einzig gut ist, das sage ich gerne.

Warum? Weil ich kann!


----------



## kurbel_jim (26. März 2013)

Bigottes Amen und nun mal gut damit...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. März 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> Bigottes Amen und nun mal gut damit...


----------



## Retrokinski (27. März 2013)

ENDSTATION!!! Alles aussteigen! Der Zug ENDET hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixie-Noob (29. März 2013)

Ein Battle, ein Battle... oh, schon vorbei.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. März 2013)

tröste dich...wird bestimmt an anderer stelle wieder ein neues geben..wer auch immer besteiligt ist..frohe Ostern...lg Ringo


----------



## RazorRamon (30. März 2013)

Heute fahre ich eine längere Runde mit dem Einzig. Es wird alles funktionieren, es wird Spaß machen, sicher werde ich ein paar Rennfahrer abhängen. Viele werden neidisch sein auf mein Rad, das so leise dahinschnurrt, ohne Freilauf, ohne Geklapper, elegant, klassisch, stählern, edel!

Mein einziges Problem, das ich habe ist, welches Einzig nehme ich, das weiße oder das schwarze! Beide sind auf ihre Art Einzig, beide elegant, klassisch, stählern, edel.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Heute fahre ich eine längere Runde mit dem Einzig. Es wird alles funktionieren, es wird Spaß machen, sicher werde ich ein paar Rennfahrer abhängen. Viele werden neidisch sein auf mein Rad, das so leise dahinschnurrt, ohne Freilauf, ohne Geklapper, elegant, klassisch, stählern, edel!
> 
> Mein einziges Problem, das ich habe ist, welches Einzig nehme ich, das weiße oder das schwarze! Beide sind auf ihre Art Einzig, beide elegant, klassisch, stählern, edel.


Du hast noch was vergessen. Mit Deiner sympatischen, leicht provozierenden Art: " Leider kann *.* nicht mitkommen, er ist schon ausgestiegen, aus dem Zug..."

Ich find's ja herrlich... Diskussionen über Formula-Naben im Einzig Faden...
ICH FIND EUCH SCHICK!!!


----------



## Retrokinski (30. März 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Du hast noch was vergessen. Mit Deiner sympatischen, leicht provozierenden Art: " Leider kann *.* nicht mitkommen, er ist schon ausgestiegen, aus dem Zug..."
> 
> Ich find's ja herrlich... Diskussionen über Formula-Naben im Einzig Faden...
> ICH FIND EUCH SCHICK!!!



Ich hatte mich leider durch die sympathische, leicht provozierende Art hinreißen lassen.
Eigentlich sollte das sympathische, leicht provozierende Mattengerangel HIER rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624962


----------



## RazorRamon (1. April 2013)

Shimano hat sämtliche Markenrechte an Einzig erworben, und beabsichtigt eine Singlespeed/Fixed-Modellreihe mit eigens konstruierten Komponenten auf den Markt zu bringen. Europas Shimano-Chef Marc van Rooji bestätigte die Meldung und verwies dabei auf den guten Ruf von Einzig, und die großen Chancen, welche die Zusammenarbeit mit den Einzig-Ingenieuren bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crestfallen (1. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Shimano hat sämtliche Markenrechte an Einzig erworben, und beabsichtigt eine Singlespeed/Fixed-Modellreihe mit eigens konstruierten Komponenten auf den Markt zu bringen. Europas Shimano-Chef Marc van Rooji bestätigte die Meldung und verwies dabei auf den guten Ruf von Einzig, und die großen Chancen, welche die Zusammenarbeit mit den Einzig-Ingenieuren bietet.



 schöner scherz - meine ich ernst

crestfallen


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (1. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Shimano hat sämtliche Markenrechte an Einzig erworben, und beabsichtigt eine Singlespeed/Fixed-Modellreihe mit eigens konstruierten Komponenten auf den Markt zu bringen. Europas Shimano-Chef Marc van Rooji bestätigte die Meldung und verwies dabei auf den guten Ruf von Einzig, und die großen Chancen, welche die Zusammenarbeit mit den Einzig-Ingenieuren bietet.


*Das sollte doch noch gar nicht publik werden! *Gibt bestimmt Ärger.
Denke mal, wir haben es aus der gleichen Quelle...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. April 2013)

Ist schon wieder 1.April..oh mann..wie schnell die Zeit vergeht


----------



## RazorRamon (1. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> *Das sollte doch noch gar nicht publik werden! *Gibt bestimmt Ärger.
> Denke mal, wir haben es aus der gleichen Quelle...


Ich denke nicht, dass es Ärger gibt. Weder habe ich die Quelle genannt, noch genaue Zahlen (Investitionsvolumen, Vertragsdaten etc.). Und ob dieses Forum hier so stark frequentiert wird, dass es überhaupt auffällt, bezweifle ich ebenso.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (1. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es Ärger gibt. Weder habe ich die Quelle genannt, noch genaue Zahlen (Investitionsvolumen, Vertragsdaten etc.). Und ob dieses Forum hier so stark frequentiert wird, dass es überhaupt auffällt, bezweifle ich ebenso.



Hmm... Stimmt. 
Dann wird es eben jetzt publik.


----------



## covo (1. April 2013)

Hallo Einzig Fans oder auch Hasser 
ich habe hier noch ein neues Einzig Rahmenset in Mattschwarz (Größe 59) rumliegen.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden!

Grüße


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2013)

@ stellt doch lieber mal ein paar Bilder rein dann haben wir aus was für's Auge

gruss


----------



## Drood (1. April 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Hallo Einzig Fans oder auch Hasser
> ich habe hier noch ein neues Einzig Rahmenset in Mattschwarz (Größe 59) rumliegen.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden!
> 
> Grüße



Ey Covo,

warum hast du denn aufgegeben? Wir beide haben ja ungefähr gleichzeitig einen Rahmen geholt. Ich hab's gelassen, weil ich durch die Beschäftigung mit der Materie festgestellt habe, dass mich die alten Sachen viel mehr fesseln, aber was hat dir die Suppe versalzen?

Gruß Silke

PS: ich war auch echt überrascht, wie teuer das Projekt geworden wäre. Hatte ich mir zwar vorher mal durchgerechnet, mir aber selbst nicht glauben wollen...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. April 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Hallo Einzig Fans oder auch Hasser
> ich habe hier noch ein neues Einzig Rahmenset in Mattschwarz (Größe 59) rumliegen.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden!
> 
> Grüße


Hast ne pn


----------



## covo (1. April 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Hast ne pn



Hast ne Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## covo (1. April 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Ey Covo,
> 
> warum hast du denn aufgegeben? Wir beide haben ja ungefähr gleichzeitig einen Rahmen geholt. Ich hab's gelassen, weil ich durch die Beschäftigung mit der Materie festgestellt habe, dass mich die alten Sachen viel mehr fesseln, aber was hat dir die Suppe versalzen?
> 
> ...



Hi Silke,

das Rahmenset liegt noch im Originalkarton im Keller weil ich einfach noch nicht zum basteln gekommen bin. SCHRECKLICH!

Außerdem benutze ich mittlerweile mein altes Rennrad als Stadtschlampe da ich ein neues geerbt habe. Und jetzt verstaubt der Einzig Karton...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Drood (2. April 2013)

Hi Marcel,

so kann es kommen ;-)

Da macht der Verkauf jetzt allerdings auch Sinn...viel Glück dabei und Gruß
Silke


----------



## covo (5. April 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Hallo Einzig Fans oder auch Hasser
> ich habe hier noch ein neues Einzig Rahmenset in Mattschwarz (Größe 59) rumliegen.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden!
> 
> Grüße



ist verkauft!


----------



## kobalt60 (6. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Bei einer Ausfahrt am 1.April war es soweit!
Der "Epoch"-Freilauf verabschiedete sich nach 2 Monaten EINZIG-Fahrleistung mit einem großem Geklacker und Geknacke bei jeder Antrittsbelastung!
Möchte es nun durch einen Shimano DX oder Sturmey Archer Freilauf ersetzen.
Das alte Ding habe ich mit Unterstützung von Kettenpeitsche, Hammer und Schraubenzieher abgekloppt.

Nun möchte ich meine Werkzeugsammlung etwas erweitern und zwar mit diesem speziellen benötigten "Werkzeugschlüssel".
Leider kenne ich nicht das Fachwort dafür und möchte mir nix falsches kaufen.
Wie sieht denn eigentlich das gute Stück aus?
Gibts da verschiedene Arten?
Sind sie kompatibel für "alle" Freiläufe?
Für einen Link wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## svenso (6. April 2013)

Gibt es hier auch Erfahrungen mit dem Alu-Rahmen von Einzig?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (6. April 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch Erfahrungen mit dem Alu-Rahmen von Einzig?



Rosten halt seltener...


----------



## Drood (6. April 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch Erfahrungen mit dem Alu-Rahmen von Einzig?



Das hatte mich vor ein paar Monaten hier auch schonmal interessiert, da kam weiter nix zu, bis auf einen, der ein Einzig Bike Alloy hat, musst mal einiges an Seiten zurückblättern, da kommen ein paar Informationen, aber nicht viele.

Gruß Silke


----------



## svenso (6. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Rosten halt seltener...






Geht mir darum, dass ich mir ne Stadtschlampe bauen will und mir die Leader Bikes mega gefallen, aber eben keinen Stadtschlampenpreis haben 

Ich denke ich werde mein Glück versuchen vllt. akzeptieren die meinen Preisvorschlag


----------



## 1speedtreiber (6. April 2013)

Find den Alu-Rahmen optisch gelungen..drück dir die Daumen fürs Angebot, gruss Ringo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pa_le (24. April 2013)

Hallo, ich fahre den EINZIG Laufradsatz jetzt seit ein paar Monaten und vielen Kilometern an meinem Allround Fixie. seit kurzem hab ich ständig Platten. Es vergeht keine Woche ohne Plattfuß. Nach Blick auf den kaputten Schlauch war klar, dass die Speichennippel durchdrücken und so Löcher in den Schlauch stechen. Also neues Felgenband gekauft und gedacht, ich hätte Ruhe. Denkste! Heute Morgen selbes Problem.. Speichenspannung scheint zu stimmen? (Bin kein Experte) Ich pumpe außerdem regelmäßig bis 7 Bar nach und fahre Schwalbe Marathon.
Bin am überlegen den LRS wegzuhauen und mir einen neuen zuzulegen.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? (vill hab ich etwas übersehen)

War bis jetzt eigentlich von der Marke EINZIG relativ begeistert..

Gruß


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (24. April 2013)

Hm... Scheint eher am band / schlauch zu liegen? Die speichen stehen nicht über, vermite ich mal. Es gibt wohl ein selbstklebendes band von schwalbe,das gut sein soll? aber das ist jetzt einfach gerazen, woran es liegen könnte.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa_le (24. April 2013)

Band hab ich ja gewechselt (gegen eins von Kenda) und Schläuche waren Schwalbe.


----------



## RazorRamon (24. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


Das hat man gemerkt!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (25. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das hat man gemerkt!


  kleine Tasten auf einem Touchbildschirm... Das ist eben nicht so toll mit meine grobmotorischen Ona****zangen.


----------



## covo (25. April 2013)

pa_le schrieb:


> Band hab ich ja gewechselt (gegen eins von Kenda) und Schläuche waren Schwalbe.



Vielleicht steckt doch zufällig irgendwo noch etwas winziges in deinem Reifen?! Kontrollier wirklich an besten mal von innen ob da wirklich nichts mehr ist. War bei mir jedenfalls mal der Grund für 3 Platte in 3 Wochen... Von außen war nichts zu sehen sondern nur von innen ganz leicht z fühlen, eine winzige Scherbe die sich durchgedrückt hatte...

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixie-Noob (25. April 2013)

Oh ja, sowas hatte ich auch schon. Da war das zweite Loch ganz in der Nähe des ersten, was mich sehr gewundert hatte. Dann hab ich mit dem Finger nochmal ganz genau kontrolliert und als derselbige Finger dann anfing zu bluten, wusste ich, dass ich was gefunden habe! 

gesendet von meinem Philips Firmenrechner mit einfacher Tastatur


----------



## covo (25. April 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> gesendet von meinem Philips Firmenrechner mit einfacher Tastatur



Sehr geil!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (25. April 2013)

pa_le schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fahre den EINZIG Laufradsatz jetzt seit ein paar Monaten und vielen Kilometern an meinem Allround Fixie. seit kurzem hab ich ständig Platten. Es vergeht keine Woche ohne Plattfuß. Nach Blick auf den kaputten Schlauch war klar, dass die Speichennippel durchdrücken und so Löcher in den Schlauch stechen. Also neues Felgenband gekauft und gedacht, ich hätte Ruhe. Denkste! Heute Morgen selbes Problem.. Speichenspannung scheint zu stimmen? (Bin kein Experte) Ich pumpe außerdem regelmäßig bis 7 Bar nach und fahre Schwalbe Marathon.
> Bin am überlegen den LRS wegzuhauen und mir einen neuen zuzulegen.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? (vill hab ich etwas übersehen)
> ...


Tippe auch das der lfrs unschuldig ist..könnte es mir nur vorstellen wenn du die Probleme schon von Anfang hattest..


----------



## pa_le (25. April 2013)

Das Loch ist innen im Schlauch. Ich kann heute Abend oder Morgen noch ein Foto hochladen.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (25. April 2013)

Das klingt zwar blöd, aber kontrolliere mal den montierhebel. Vielleicht quetscht der ja den schlauch? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (25. April 2013)

covo schrieb:


> Sehr geil!



Stimmt! den humor mag ich... 
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa_le (26. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Das klingt zwar blöd, aber kontrolliere mal den montierhebel. Vielleicht quetscht der ja den schlauch?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2



Kontrolliert, aber nein. Danke Trotzdem


----------



## pdmber (4. Mai 2013)

....wenn das problem noch besteht es können auch späne von der herstellung der felge sein die im hohlprofil rumnfliegen und sich dann zum schlauch durcharbeiten.


----------



## daddy_o (22. Mai 2013)

Wie es aussieht gibt es nur noch Sofort-Kaufen. Warum wohl?


----------



## RazorRamon (25. Mai 2013)

daddy_o schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht gibt es nur noch Sofort-Kaufen. Warum wohl?


 
Wahrscheinlich sind derzeit nur wenige Exemplare auf Lager. Vor geraumer Zeit wurden die Preise fürs Kompletteinzig einfach mal so auf 1299  angehoben, um eine solche Phase zu überbrücken.

Sobald wieder genug Einzig lieferbar sind, fallen die Preise wieder, so meine Einschätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (9. Juni 2013)

Heute am Tennisplatz habe ich mich mit einem Prof. Dr. Ing. über mein Einzig unterhalten. Er hielt mein Fahrrad nach eingehender Sichtprüfung für ein Produkt gehobener Qualität. Ich konnte ihm nicht widersprechen, wie käme ich dazu, ich armer Wurm!


----------



## Drood (9. Juni 2013)

Was lehrt uns das? Auch Prof. Dr. Ing. verlassen hin und wieder das Haus ohne Brille ;-)


----------



## lustigerBursche (9. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Gerät würde ich auch auf eine Sehschwäche tippen!


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Juni 2013)

lustigerBursche schrieb:


> Bei dem Gerät würde ich auch auf eine Sehschwäche tippen!


Watt, wer bist du denn?


----------



## A-Zippo (15. Juni 2013)

Was`n das für eine Übersetzung?

Edit: den Lenker hab ich gestern an Vaterland verbaut, der ist urgemütlich.


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Juni 2013)

46:17


----------



## A-Zippo (17. Juni 2013)

ui, das ist ne Hausnummer, fahr grad 44-20, fürs Gelände und Anstiege doch
schwierig, auf der Strasse natürlich Hammer, fahr ich aber selten, also Strasse.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (17. Juni 2013)

Fahre momentan 46:16
Würde gerne ein 53er kettenblatt dranhaun,aber muss jeden Tag 4 km am Stück bergauf...da ist die Übersetzung wirklich max.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (18. Juni 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade etwas: Wenn bei einem Rahmen von Einzig auf der Abbildung das Oberrohr nach vorne hin ansteigt (also vorne höher ist als hinten), ist das dann bei allen Rahmengrößen so? Oder kann es z.B. sein, dass bei einem 54er-Rahmen das Oberrohr ansteigt und bei einem 56er-Rahmen nicht mehr, sprich waagerecht ist?
Müsste ja eigentlich von der Rahmengröße abhängig sein, oder? Weil die Gabel ist ja nicht länger, wenn der Rahmen größer ist. Kann mir jemand diese Frage vielleicht beantworten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (18. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade etwas: Wenn bei einem Rahmen von Einzig auf der Abbildung das Oberrohr nach vorne hin ansteigt (also vorne höher ist als hinten), ist das dann bei allen Rahmengrößen so? Oder kann es z.B. sein, dass bei einem 54er-Rahmen das Oberrohr ansteigt und bei einem 56er-Rahmen nicht mehr, sprich waagerecht ist?
> Müsste ja eigentlich von der Rahmengröße abhängig sein, oder? Weil die Gabel ist ja nicht länger, wenn der Rahmen größer ist. Kann mir jemand diese Frage vielleicht beantworten?


 
Normal nicht, würd ich sagen. Da mit kleinerem Rahmen ja nicht nur das Sattelrohr sondern auch das Steuerrohr kürzer wird...


----------



## Fixie-Noob (18. Juni 2013)

Okay, das könnte sein. MUSS aber nicht, oder? Ich hab die bei Einzig mal angeschrieben mit dieser Frage. Vielleicht schreiben sie ja irgendwann zurück. Noch eilt es nicht, das wissen zu müssen.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nochmal überlegt. Und wenn es so ist wie killercouch sagt, dass das Steuerrohr bei kleineren Rahmen auch kürzer ist, dann müsste ja bei ganz kleinen Rahmen ein Spacer-"Turm" auf dem Steuerrohr sitzen. Weil die werden (zumindest bei Einzig) ja keine verschiedenen Gabellängen haben. Seh ich das falsch?

Tante Edith: Übrigens hat Einzig jetzt "Glow-in-the-dark"-Rahmen im Angebot:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=einzig+glow&_sacat=0


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. Juni 2013)

also bei meinem 59er rahmen seh ich nicht viel abfallendes oberrohr..


----------



## RazorRamon (18. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal überlegt. Und wenn es so ist wie killercouch sagt, dass das Steuerrohr bei kleineren Rahmen auch kürzer ist, dann müsste ja bei ganz kleinen Rahmen ein Spacer-"Turm" auf dem Steuerrohr sitzen. Weil die werden (zumindest bei Einzig) ja keine verschiedenen Gabellängen haben. Seh ich das falsch?


Da siehst Du tatsächlich was falsch!

"Längere Gabeln" gibt es im Prinzip gar nicht, denn da müssen ja schließlich Räder und Bremsen zueinander passen, unabhängig von der Rahmenhöhe.

Aber es gibt schon von Haus aus Gabeln mit verschiedenen Schaftrohrlängen. Allerdings reicht da prinzipiell auch eine Größe, denn kürzen kann man die immer, und zwar völlig problemlos. Dass bei Einzig tatsächlich Spacer dabei sind, und der Gabelschaft etwas länger ist, hat praktische Gründe, so kann der Kunde die Lenkerposition an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Wen der "Spacerturm" stört, der kann den Schaft absägen, völlig unbürokratisch!

Meine beiden Einzig-Rahmen besitzen kein ansteigendes Oberrohr.
  @_A-Zippo_: 46:17 passt auch für kernige Anstiege bis zu etwa 15 %, wenn sie nicht allzu lange sind. Im richtigen Gelände bewege ich das Einzig ja nicht, nur ab und zu auf Feld- und Waldwegen. Eine kleinere Übersetzung fixed wäre für mich auf Dauer sicher "schmerzhafter" wegen der wahnsinnig hohen Umdrehungen. Ab und zu mal einen Anstieg hochwürgen ist dagegen kein Problem und macht fixed noch viel mehr Spaß als mit Freilauf, finde ich jedenfalls, weil man eigentlich ja gar nicht anders kann als "drücken und ziehen", statt nur zu drücken.

Es macht jedenfalls tierisch Spaß, mit so einem Rad im "Gelände" ab und zu "richtige Mountainbiker" bergauf stehen zu lassen.

Und das Einzig ist das richtige, grundsolide und robuste Gerät für solche Späße, bei mir jetzt schon seit fast zwei Jahren!


----------



## Fixie-Noob (18. Juni 2013)

Okay, damit ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt, ob der Rahmen, den ich ins Auge gefasst habe, ein waagerechtes Oberrohr hat, aber wir haben schonmal drei Einzig-Bikes, die kein ansteigendes Oberrohr haben. Das gibt mir Hoffnung.  Weil irgendwie finde ich ein waagerechtes Oberrohr hübscher als ein ansteigendes. 
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. Juni 2013)

Einzig baut eigentlich nur den "klassischen" Diamantrahmen. 

Da wird Dir wohl jemand eine billige Kopie andrehen wollen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Okay, damit ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt, ob der Rahmen, den ich ins Auge gefasst habe, ein waagerechtes Oberrohr hat, aber wir haben schonmal drei Einzig-Bikes, die kein ansteigendes Oberrohr haben. Das gibt mir Hoffnung.  Weil irgendwie finde ich ein waagerechtes Oberrohr hübscher als ein ansteigendes.
> Danke für eure Antworten.



Aber ganz genau...das sehe ich auch so..es kommen mir nur Rader mit geradem Oberrohr in die Tüte...


----------



## Fixie-Noob (19. Juni 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Einzig baut eigentlich nur den "klassischen" Diamantrahmen.
> 
> Da wird Dir wohl jemand eine billige Kopie andrehen wollen.



War das jetzt ernstgemeint und auf meinen Post bezogen? Weil dann: Es handelt sich um diesen Rahmen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZIG-BP13-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c2d661489
und das dazugehörige Bild des Komplettbikes. Und da auf dem Bild das Oberrohr anteigt, kam mir halt die Frage auf, ob das vielleicht ein 54er-Rahmen sein könnte und bei einem 56er-Rahmen das Rohr vielleicht dann waagerecht wäre.



1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Aber ganz genau...das sehe ich auch so..es kommen mir nur Rader mit geradem Oberrohr in die Tüte...



Schön zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der auf dieses Merkmal wert legt.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> War das jetzt ernstgemeint und auf meinen Post bezogen? Weil dann: Es handelt sich um diesen Rahmen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZIG-BP13-56-Fixie-Bike-Rahmen-Singlespeed-Track-Frame-Rennrad-Fahrrad-Bikes-/121020748937?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1c2d661489
> und das dazugehörige Bild des Komplettbikes. Und da auf dem Bild das Oberrohr anteigt, kam mir halt die Frage auf, ob das vielleicht ein 54er-Rahmen sein könnte und bei einem 56er-Rahmen das Rohr vielleicht dann waagerecht wäre.
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es evtl sein das bei dem Komplettrad die Gabel einfach nach hinten gedreht wurde und das Rad somit weiter hinten sitzt..?glaube sowas schon mal gelesen zuhaben das das für Bike-Polo wichtig sei..ohne jetzt Ahnung zu haben ob das stimmt..zumindest scheint der nackte Rahmen ohne die Gabel erstmal gerade..evtl wirkt das so als ob dadurch der Rahmen vorne etwas hochkommt..und natürlich bistdu nicht allein mit diesem Geschmack!!!!!
Diese Rahmen mit abfallenden Oberrohr sehen einfach mal nicht gut aus! aber das ist persönliches Empfinden..zumal durch diese Rahmen noch mehr elend lange Sattelstützen ans Tageslicht gekommen sind
gruss Ringo


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. Juni 2013)

Das oberrohr ist schon gerade.  Das ist eine optische Täuschung.  Gabel kannsr mit halter vorn oder hinten montieren.  
Ja, der 2. Teil war ironisch..  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fixie-Noob (19. Juni 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Kann es evtl sein das bei dem Komplettrad die Gabel einfach nach hinten gedreht wurde und das Rad somit weiter hinten sitzt..?glaube sowas schon mal gelesen zuhaben das das für Bike-Polo wichtig sei..ohne jetzt Ahnung zu haben ob das stimmt..zumindest scheint der nackte Rahmen ohne die Gabel erstmal gerade..evtl wirkt das so als ob dadurch der Rahmen vorne etwas hochkommt..und natürlich bistdu nicht allein mit diesem Geschmack!!!!!
> Diese Rahmen mit abfallenden Oberrohr sehen einfach mal nicht gut aus! aber das ist persönliches Empfinden..zumal durch diese Rahmen noch mehr elend lange Sattelstützen ans Tageslicht gekommen sind
> gruss Ringo


Ja, die Gabel kann man umdrehen. Und wenn man die Radhalterung nach vorne drehen würde, wäre das vorderrad ja auch weiter oben. Somit würde das Oberrohr schonmal eine etwas geringere Steigung haben. Ob es dann aber schon ganz waagerecht wäre?... Naja, ich glaube, ich muss es einfach versuchen, indem ich den Rahmen kaufe und mich überraschen lasse. 
Ich hatte Einzig zu dem Thema ja angeschrieben, aber wir kennen ja mittlerweile das Auf-eine-Antwort-Wart-Problem...


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Ja, die Gabel kann man umdrehen. Und wenn man die Radhalterung nach vorne drehen würde, wäre das vorderrad ja auch weiter oben. Somit würde das Oberrohr schonmal eine etwas geringere Steigung haben. Ob es dann aber schon ganz waagerecht wäre?... ..


Beim besten Willen kann ich auf dem Foto nicht erkennen, wo das Oberrohr ansteigen soll, das ist sowas von waagerecht, waagerechter geht es ja gar nicht mehr, das kannst Du als Lineal verwenden!


----------



## Deleted 73169 (19. Juni 2013)

Das Oberrohr ist zwar auf dem Bild waagrecht, die Ausfallenden aber nicht. 

Welcher Lenker in post 578 ist das?


----------



## Fixie-Noob (19. Juni 2013)

@RazorRamon: Ja, aber du siehst ja auch, dass die Ausfallenden verschieden hoch sind. Also ist das Oberrohr, wenn der Rahmen auf Rädern steht, ansteigend.
Aber das, was ich ja die ganze Zeit wissen will, ist, ob das vielleicht nur bei einer kleinen Rahmengröße so ist. Und bei einem größeren Rahmen vielleicht nur das Sattelrohr länger ist, aber nicht das Steuerrohr. Sodass das Oberrohr dann waagerecht wäre.
Und du musst dir mal die Beispiel-Abbildung des Komplett-Bikes ansehen. Da ist es nämlich auch ansteigend.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> @_RazorRamon_: Ja, aber du siehst ja auch, dass die Ausfallenden verschieden hoch sind. Also ist das Oberrohr, wenn der Rahmen auf Rädern steht, ansteigend.


Der Logig kann ich nicht folgen, tut mir leid. Auch wenn der Rahmen leicht in Fahrtrichtung nach rechts gekippt ist (wie man auch an der Gabel sehen kann), wird aus einem waagrechten doch kein ansteigendes Oberrohr.

Beim Komplettrad sieht es nur auf den ersten Blick so aus, weil die Gabel gedreht ist. Ich denke, das ist unübersehbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixie-Noob (19. Juni 2013)

Tja, ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich es besser erklären soll. Du seihst aber schon, dass auf der Abbildung die hinteren Ausfallenden höher sind als die vorderen? Und wenn der Rahmen dann auf Rädern steht, dann sind die Ausfallenden doch auf gleicher Höhe, weil die Laufräder ja gleich groß sind. Also kommen die vorderen Ausfallenden ein Stück höher, womit das Oberrohr dann vorne auch ein Stück höher kommt. Und somit ist es doch dann ansteigend.
Oder nicht?


----------



## wellness_28 (19. Juni 2013)




----------



## Fixie-Noob (19. Juni 2013)

Danke Wellness 28. Sehr schöne Veranschaulichung.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. Juni 2013)

Fast... 
Laut Linie wird das Vorderrad unterhalb der Gabel angeschraubt. 

Ich würde den Sloop jetzt nicht so störend finden, aber es soll dein Rad werden und Du musst entscheiden.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Juni 2013)

Die Gabel "richtig rum" drehen, dann sieht das ganz anders aus!


----------



## Deleted 73169 (20. Juni 2013)

@ RazorRamon
Welcher Lenker ist das auf Deinem Bild in post 578?


----------



## Fixie-Noob (20. Juni 2013)

@RazorRamon: Aber ganz parallel sind die Linien immer noch nicht.


----------



## RazorRamon (20. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte nicht noch ein abfallendes Oberrohr draus machen!


----------



## Fixie-Noob (20. Juni 2013)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbf (22. Juni 2013)

http://einzig-shop.de/Fahrradteile-..._u8664_z1709cef5-953a-4a0d-a664-bfd0a2b0beb4/
116,90 â¬

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROMAX-SUPERLEICHTE-RENNRADBREMSE-RENNRAD-BREMSE-NEU-/310413972694#vi-content
34,99 â¬

macht natÃ¼rlich sinn


----------



## RazorRamon (23. Juni 2013)

Neuer Vorbau an meinem Einzig ohne ansteigendes Oberrohr:


----------



## A-Zippo (23. Juni 2013)

...aber der Sattel guckt vorne nach unten.. ganz falscher Fehler


----------



## Fixie-Noob (24. Juni 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Neuer Vorbau an meinem Einzig ohne ansteigendes Oberrohr:



Aber wenn man die Relation zur Balkonbrüstung mal betrachtet, sind die und das Oberrohr ja nicht parallel...  Nur Spaß! 

Was ich an diesem Thread ja doof finde, ist, dass der Name des Threads (Erfeahungen) nach fast einem Jahr immer noch falsch geschrieben ist. Wenn man Einzig Bikes googelt, erscheint ja dieser Thread an 3. Stelle der Suche. Nicht schön!
Wer kann das ändern? Der Thread-Ersteller Raphael87? Oder ein Admin? Vielleicht sollte das mal jemand machen!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (24. Juni 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> ...aber der Sattel guckt vorne nach unten.. ganz falscher Fehler


Der Sattel hat doch garkeine Augen


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die Relation zur Balkonbrüstung mal betrachtet, sind die und das Oberrohr ja nicht parallel...  Nur Spaß!
> 
> Was ich an diesem Thread ja doof finde, ist, dass der Name des Threads (Erfeahungen) nach fast einem Jahr immer noch falsch geschrieben ist. Wenn man Einzig Bikes googelt, erscheint ja dieser Thread an 3. Stelle der Suche. Nicht schön!
> Wer kann das ändern? Der Thread-Ersteller Raphael87? Oder ein Admin? Vielleicht sollte das mal jemand machen!


Das mag an der Form der Gabel liegen, die baut tatsächlich wohl etwas höher als vergleichbare Rennradgabeln. Ein ansteigendes Oberrohr ist das aber sicher nicht.

An den Rechtschreibfehler im Threadtitel habe ich mich längst gewöht, das hat doch Wiedererkennungswert. Ich möchte ihn gar nicht mehr missen. "Erfeahungen" klingt doch auch gar nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (24. Juni 2013)

Um wie viel ist das Einzig durch die Carbonfolie leichter geworden, Razor?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (24. Juni 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> Um wie viel ist das Einzig durch die Carbonfolie leichter geworden, Razor?



Er hatte es mir mal verraten: 47, 9 Gramm, umgerechnet 7, 11 sec schneller am Großglockner. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fixie-Noob (25. Juni 2013)

Ob ein Fahrrad auch leichter wird, wenn man die Reifen mit Helium befüllt?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (28. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Ob ein Fahrrad auch leichter wird, wenn man die Reifen mit Helium befüllt?



Nee, aber du klingst wie hooks aus police academy wenn man dich mit Helium befüllt... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## A-Zippo (28. Juni 2013)

und wirst weitere Sprünge machen können und weicher landen, heute hab ich bei Triumpf beim springen eine Speiche gebrochen


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (28. Juni 2013)

OT on: Ausserdem kannste nicht mehr hinfallen und sparst am Bett, weil hinlegen kannste dich auch nicht mehr. 
Bei Sturm würde ich allerdings aufpassen, der Rückweg könnte lang werden...  :OT off


1speedtreiber hat ja auch fertig.
Ich vermisse den Bericht...


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Juni 2013)

Gut, dass die Einzig mehr Qualität haben, als manche Beiträge hier!


----------



## A-Zippo (29. Juni 2013)

Ach Razor, über 600 Hits über einen simplen Rahmen der irgendwo in Taiwan hergestellt wird ist doch schon wirklich gut. Irgendwann ist der Drops gelutscht und es wird nur noch Blödsinn geschrieben. Aber da Du ja scheinbar so ein Fan von Einzig bist sei doch froh das der Thread oben und somit aktuell bleibt. Schlechte Werbung ist auch Werbung. Schönes WE Dir


----------



## Cycletor (29. Juni 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Was ich an diesem Thread ja doof finde, ist, dass der Name des Threads (Erfeahungen) nach fast einem Jahr immer noch falsch geschrieben ist. Wenn man Einzig Bikes googelt, erscheint ja dieser Thread an 3. Stelle der Suche. Nicht schön!
> Wer kann das ändern? Der Thread-Ersteller Raphael87? Oder ein Admin? Vielleicht sollte das mal jemand machen!



Genau das denke ich mir auch jedes mal ...  
Wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn das mal jemand ändert.


----------



## svenso (29. Juni 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand ne Ahnung was für eine Reifenbreite der Polo Rahmen so verträgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (29. Juni 2013)

Cycletor schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich mir auch jedes mal ...
> Wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn das mal jemand ändert.



Pendanten!


----------



## Deleted 73169 (29. Juni 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Pendanten!



Das heißt Pedanten!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Juni 2013)

diese Woche fertig geworden, mit Michè-Ausstattung..lg Ringo


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Juni 2013)

u40 schrieb:


> Das heißt Pedanten!


Besserwisserer!


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Juni 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> diese Woche fertig geworden, mit Michè-Ausstattung..lg Ringo


 Ist das ein ansteigendes Oberrohr?  Schön isses, hält ein Einzig!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Juni 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ist das ein ansteigendes Oberrohr?  Schön isses, hält ein Einzig!


Nö..nicht ansteigend
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...sowas kommt mir nichts ins Haus, und danke


----------



## Fixie-Noob (29. Juni 2013)

Schönes Ding! Also beides, das Rad UND dass es kein ansteigendes Oberrohr hat.  Welche Rahmengröße ist das? 56?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Juni 2013)

59er


----------



## Drood (30. Juni 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> diese Woche fertig geworden, mit Michè-Ausstattung..lg Ringo



Sehr schön!! (Nicht, dass ich daran gezweifelt hätte )

LG Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. Juni 2013)

Danke Silke


----------



## attila7 (1. Juli 2013)

Halo,

habe mal eine Frage:
Würde mir gerne dieses Bike kaufen. 

http://einzig-shop.com/Bikes-EINZIG-Bike-Aloy/a1011945803_u8664_z80457a4e-2fd8-4bc4-81d3-584307b2f4d5/

Gibt es aber lt. Angebot nur in Grösse 56. Ich bin 186 cm gross und
meine Schrittlänge ist 89 cm. Habe einen sprotlichen Fahrstil und tendiere
eigentlich immer zur nächst kleineren Rahmengrösse, zumindest beim Mountainbike. Kann ich das Teil ohne Bedenken kaufen oder soll ich zur Stahlversion mit Höhe 59 cm greifen und wie ist die Oberrohrlänge beim 56er Rahmen. Sattel-/Lenkerüberhöhung ?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (1. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ist das ein ansteigendes Oberrohr?  Schön isses, hält ein Einzig!


Nee, abfallende Straße... 

 @1speedtreiber Bist Du es denn schon gefahren?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Juli 2013)

@Teilzeitfussel...ja bin ich..genau 500 Meter....nur zum gucken ob alles fest ist..dann die Fotos per Handy und ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Schwiegersohn eines Nachbarn....und nun ist der Schwiegersohn auch ein stolzer EINZIG-Fahrer bzw Besitzer...(war garnicht so vorgesehen)..aber so ist es im Leben..muss mal sehen wo ich ein neues Einzig herbekomme....glaub aber ich werde erstmal das das Puch mit einem geraden Lenker versehen..und fahren


----------



## RazorRamon (2. Juli 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> .... und ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Schwiegersohn eines Nachbarn....und nun ist der Schwiegersohn auch ein stolzer EINZIG-Fahrer bzw Besitzer


Welcher EINZIG-Fahrer kennt ihn nicht, den Neid der restlichen Welt. Mir wollen die mein Rad auch immer unterm Ar$ch wegkaufen, für teilweise unanständige Summen!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (2. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Welcher EINZIG-Fahrer kennt ihn nicht, den Neid der restlichen Welt. Mir wollen die mein Rad auch immer unterm Ar$ch wegkaufen, für teilweise unanständige Summen!



Das zeugt von Charakterstärke, wenn Du nicht verkauft hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. Juli 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Das zeugt von Charakterstärke, wenn Du nicht verkauft hast...


Stimmt, ich hatte diese Charakterstärke nicht....na ja ich arbeite dran


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (2. Juli 2013)

Fast wie meins (würd bald 1 Jahr alt), auch Miche - Hr. und Treppen runter bügeln geht auch (hält auch einbisschen!).


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Juli 2013)

Mein EINZIG wartet derzeit vergeblich auf mich. Mit einem frischen Kreuzbandriss werde ich wohl noch einige Zeit auf die schönen Runden mit meinem soliden Stahlross verzichten müssen!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (3. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mein EINZIG wartet derzeit vergeblich auf mich. Mit einem frischen Kreuzbandriss werde ich wohl noch einige Zeit auf die schönen Runden mit meinem soliden Stahlross verzichten müssen!



Oh Mist!  Gute Besserung.  Dann ist der Ötztaler ja auch Geschichte.  Schade!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Juli 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (3. Juli 2013)

Jo-auch von mir Gute Besserung.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Juli 2013)

@RazorRamon auf das alles wieder zusammen wächst was zusammen gehört, lg Ringo


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank an Alle!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya_R62U7ixQ"]Swing low - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## peh (12. Juli 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Tja, ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich es besser erklären soll.


Da gibt es auch nix zu erklären. Du hast ja recht. Gemäßigtes Sloping, bei meinem 56 cm Rahmen (59 cm gab es beim Kauf leider noch nicht) endet das Oberrohr ziemlich genau 1,5 cm tiefer, als es startet.



Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Jo-auch von mir Gute Besserung.


Ach, dazu besteht kein Grund, RazorRamon zieht auch mit Kreuzbandriss  bei der Tour de France auf seinem Einzig an jedem vorbei, ganz lässig.  Schließlich sind Fahrzeug und Fahrer von erhabener Qualität. Ich wäre am Boden zerstört, aber Razor wickelt sich ein bisschen Carbontape ums Kniegelenk und tritt los.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Juli 2013)

Leider nicht, zusätzlich zum KB ist auch noch das Innenband gerissen, das braucht laut Arzt mindestens 6 Wochen, bis es geheilt ist, für meine immer noch starken Schmerzen ist dieses Detail verantwortlich. Mein letzter Versuch heute Mittag, wenigstens mal die Kurbel am Heimtrainer zu bewegen, ist kläglich gescheitert, das Knie lässt sich kaum ein paar Zentimeter beugen, ich sollte es auch gar nicht, um die Heilung nicht zu gefährden. Dass dies gerade jetzt in meinen ersehnten Sommerferien der Fall ist, trifft mich doch sehr hart.

Stimmt, die Tour de France läuft ja gerade, ich habe so etwas gehört. Früher stand ich da mal live an der Strecke, heute will ich es nicht mal mehr im TV anschauen, zumal die ja gar keine Einzig fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (13. Juli 2013)

Oh Sh?t! Dann ist der Sommer ja für Dich gelaufen.
Mein Beileid.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (17. Juli 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch nix zu erklären. Du hast ja recht. Gemäßigtes Sloping, bei meinem 56 cm Rahmen (59 cm gab es beim Kauf leider noch nicht) endet das Oberrohr ziemlich genau 1,5 cm tiefer, als es startet.


 
Also das Ende des Oberrohres ist beim Sattel, ja? Versteh ich das richtig? Vorne Anfang, hinten Ende. Klar...


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Juli 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Also das Ende des Oberrohres ist beim Sattel, ja? Versteh ich das richtig? Vorne Anfang, hinten Ende. Klar...


 
Das kommt natürlich auf die Richtung an, in die Du fährst. Wenn Du wegfährst, ist das Ende des Oberrohres woanders, als wenn Du nach Hause kommts, hoffentlich jedenfalls!


----------



## Drood (17. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich auf die Richtung an, in die Du fährst. Wenn Du wegfährst, ist das Ende des Oberrohres woanders, als wenn Du nach Hause kommts, hoffentlich jedenfalls!



Ich schmeiss mich weg!!! 100 Punkte für die beste Antwort des Tages


----------



## Alwood (18. Juli 2013)

gerade mein Postfach aufgemacht:

An Alle EINZIG Fahrer !!!

Morgen am 19.07.13 ist EINZIG Party in Dortmund

-CM
-Bike Polo
-Grillen & Bier
-Open Air Music
-Film Premiere von "Cycle me home"

Eintritt frei,
-jeder ist eingeladen

Wenn das stimmt und keine Verarsche ist, finde ich, daß sollten
andere denen erstmal nachmachen.

Hat sonst noch wer Post von denen?
Wayoo Trading UG

Ergänzung: Achtung Muss Verarsche sein, Einladung gesendet heute um 17:18 Uhr via WEB.de
Datum der Party ist allerdings "19.07.12".


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (18. Juli 2013)

Alwood schrieb:


> gerade mein Postfach aufgemacht:
> 
> An Alle EINZIG Fahrer !!!
> 
> ...



Nein, steht auch im Fratzenbuch: 


> EINZIG Bikes und das Spoke Magazine laden euch ein zu einer fetten fetten Party!!!!
> 
> Start 19 Uhr Critical Mass* am Friedensplatz
> Danach sind alle eingeladen zum Grillen und feiern am Zinkhüttenweg 10 in 44143 Dortmund.
> ...


----------



## Alwood (18. Juli 2013)

Dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. Juli 2013)

Na dufte da war ich schon 2 mal Besitzer eines Rades dieser Firma und jetzt machen die das ..wo ich gerade Einzig-los bin..typisch


----------



## Alwood (18. Juli 2013)

Tröste Dich, meins ist ein Cyclofixer, mit der Bereifung möchte
ich morgen auch nicht durch Dortmund-City cruisen,
gibt bei diesem Wetter bessere Untersätze, es steht aber geschrieben
Je-ka-mi, also kannste auch UN-EINZIG teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yhuko (18. Juli 2013)

yhuko schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mir vor kurzem auch ein Einzig für den Arbeitsweg gekauft habe, gebe ich hier mal mein Feedback ab.
> 
> Viel damit fahren konnte ich wegen dem "herrlichen" Wetter die letzten Wochen nicht, vielleicht schreibe ich später nochmal wenn ich mehr km auf dem Tacho habe.
> 
> ...



  So, nach ca. 7 Monaten (und ca. 800km) nun ein Update.

So wirklich lange hat es leider nicht gehalten, bereits nach ca. 300km ist das linke Pedalgewinde flöten gegangen. Das Material der Kurbelstangen ist wohl eher so mittelmäßig. Ordentlich eingeschraubt war das Pedal. Leider kein Erfolg beim Versuch der Kontaktaufnahme per eBay, E-Mail, etc.

Mit neuem Gewindeeinsatz lief es dann wieder eine Zeitlang, wobei der Freilauf mittlerweile komplett verrostet ist obwohl ich normal nur bei trockenem Wetter fahre.

Aus dem Kurbelbereich knackt es auch seit einigen KMs, wird wohl das Tretlager sein.

Letzte Woche ist mir dann noch plötzlich die Kette abgesprungen. Grund: die Metallplatte die beim Kettenspanner unterliegt, hat sich komplett verbogen (in die Ausfallende hinein). Entsprechend war die Kette zu locker. Mit Zange usw. hab ichs wieder einigermaßen in Form gebracht, so wirklich gut läuft der Antrieb aber seitdem nicht mehr.

Immerhin, der Rest funktioniert noch gut, positiv ist die Stabilität der Laufräder.

Zusammengefasst:
So wirklich gelohnt hat sich der Kauf trotzdem nicht, besser hätte ich zumindest etwas mehr investiert und irgendwas gebrauchtes etc. gekauft.
Für Kurzstrecken passt es immer noch, alles in Richtung sportlich kann man aber vergessen.


----------



## Manson-007 (18. Juli 2013)

yhuko schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> So wirklich gelohnt hat sich der Kauf trotzdem nicht, besser hätte ich zumindest etwas mehr investiert und irgendwas gebrauchtes etc. gekauft.
> Für Kurzstrecken passt es immer noch, alles in Richtung sportlich kann man aber vergessen.



Du wirst hier Leute finden, die mit dem Bike angeblich schon 10.000 Km ohne Probleme fahren 
Für mich ist der Kauf dieses Fahrrades einfach zu schade für mein hart verdientes Geld.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Juli 2013)

yhuko schrieb:


> So wirklich lange hat es leider nicht gehalten, bereits nach ca. 300km ist das linke Pedalgewinde flÃ¶ten gegangen. Das Material der Kurbelstangen ist wohl eher so mittelmÃ¤Ãig. Ordentlich eingeschraubt war das Pedal.


Wer von einer "Kurbelstange" spricht, hat garantiert auch das Pedal nicht ordentlich eingeschraubt, denn das spricht dafÃ¼r, dass Du eigentlich mit Leib und Seele Rolladenbauer bist, aber kein Fahrradmechaniker!



yhuko schrieb:


> Mit neuem Gewindeeinsatz lief es dann wieder eine Zeitlang, wobei der Freilauf mittlerweile komplett verrostet ist obwohl ich normal nur bei trockenem Wetter fahre.


Und dann, nach einer Zeitlang war es wieder kaputt, oder wie ist das zu verstehen. Dass der Freilauf verrostet ist, hat aber mit der Sache nichts zu tun, da hÃ¤tte ein neuer, eigener Satz gut getan!



yhuko schrieb:


> Aus dem Kurbelbereich knackt es auch seit einigen KMs, wird wohl das Tretlager sein..


Oder das andere Pedal, schau besser mal genau nach!



yhuko schrieb:


> So
> Letzte Woche ist mir dann noch plÃ¶tzlich die Kette abgesprungen. Grund: die Metallplatte die beim Kettenspanner unterliegt, hat sich komplett verbogen (in die Ausfallende hinein). Entsprechend war die Kette zu locker. Mit Zange usw. hab ichs wieder einigermaÃen in Form gebracht, so wirklich gut lÃ¤uft der Antrieb aber seitdem nicht mehr.


Wenn das passiert, waren die Achsmuttern nicht ordentlich angezogen, das spricht auch nicht gerade fÃ¼r Deine SchrauberqualitÃ¤t! Die Kettenspanner fungieren als Hilfe beim Kettenspannen, kÃ¶nnen, und sollen die KrÃ¤fte, die beim Fahren auftreten aber nicht alleine bewÃ¤ltigen. Klar, die unterstÃ¼tzen durchaus und helfen, das Rad in der Spur zu halten, aber hauptverantwortlich sind die beiden Muttern an der Hinterradachse.



yhuko schrieb:


> So wirklich gelohnt hat sich der Kauf trotzdem nicht, besser hÃ¤tte ich zumindest etwas mehr investiert und irgendwas gebrauchtes etc. gekauft.
> FÃ¼r Kurzstrecken passt es immer noch, alles in Richtung sportlich kann man aber vergessen.


Auch bei einem teureren Rad, oder erst recht bei einem Gebrauchten, muss man darauf achten, dass die Schrauben richtig angezogen sind. Ein lockeres Hinterrad wird auch bei einem 6000 â¬ Bike nicht halten, ebensowenig wie schlecht montierte Pedale.

Unsportlich bewegen kann ich meine FahrrÃ¤der gar nicht, wie soll das gehen? Meine weiÃes Einzig hat jedenfalls ein Vielfaches Deiner Laufleistung geschafft, ohne Deine Symptome aufzuzeigen. Ich gehe davon aus, es liegt an Dir, nicht am Einzig!


----------



## Alwood (19. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wer von einer "Kurbelstange" spricht, hat garantiert auch das Pedal nicht ordentlich eingeschraubt, denn das spricht dafür, dass Du eigentlich mit Leib und Seele Rolladenbauer bist, aber kein Fahrradmechaniker!


 

Bisher war es wegen des Nur-wenig-Radfahrenkönnens der vielen Arbeit wegen ein Schei$$tag, 
aber nach dieser Aussage steigt mein Stimmungsbarometer wieder in den Gutelaunebereich.


Bedankt!


----------



## yhuko (19. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wer von einer "Kurbelstange" spricht, hat garantiert auch das Pedal nicht ordentlich eingeschraubt, denn das spricht dafür, dass Du eigentlich mit Leib und Seele Rolladenbauer bist, aber kein Fahrradmechaniker!


 
Schön, ich sehe du gehst (auch im Rest deines Betrags) gleich in die Vollen und versuchst mich - obwohl du mich 0 kennst - als Volldeppen darzustellen um deine geliebteste aller Fahrrad-Marken zu verteidigen 

Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Profi Fahrradmechaniker o.ä., aber ein Pedal einschrauben krieg ich noch hin.

Bei anderen Rädern hatte ich im Vergleich jedenfalls deutlich weniger technische Mängel, insofern liegt es wohl doch nicht an mir sondern einfach daran, das die Qualität der Dinger maximal "minderwertig" ist.

Was mich aber doch mal interessieren würde, wie viele Teile hast du denn bei deinem EINZIG mit der vielfachen Laufleistung ausgetauscht?


----------



## Deleted 73169 (19. Juli 2013)

Brauchst Dich nicht verteidigen. Vergehen nach § 166 StGB sind unlässliche Sünden.
Außerdem ist Ramon kniebedingt frustiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (19. Juli 2013)

yhuko schrieb:


> Was mich aber doch mal interessieren wÃ¼rde, wie viele Teile hast du denn bei deinem EINZIG mit der vielfachen Laufleistung ausgetauscht?


 
Alle Teile, die ich getauscht habe, wurden deshalb ersetzt, weil sie mir entweder optisch nicht gepasst haben, oder weil die MaÃe/Bauweise fÃ¼r meine BedÃ¼rfnisse nicht optimal waren. VerschleiÃteile oder kaputte Sachen musste ich bisher noch keine ersetzen.

Das waren folgende Teile:

Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Innenlager (schmÃ¤lere Achse), Sattel, Pedale, Ritzel (17er statt 16er).

ErgÃ¤nzt wurden die Flaschenhalter.

Mein Hinterrad hatte sich wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt nie gelockert, natÃ¼rlich mÃ¼ssen die Muttern fachgerecht festgezogen werden. Der von Dir beschriebene Schaden an den Kettenspannern kann jedoch ausschlieÃlich durch gelockerte Achsmuttern hervorgerufen worden sein. Eigentlich kÃ¶nnte man ja auch ganz ohne die Kettenspanner problemlos fahren. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Du da noch diskutierst!

Beim zerstÃ¶rten Pedalgewinde deutet auch alles darauf hin, dass es sich um einen Montagefehler handelt. Es kÃ¶nnte natÃ¼rlich auch sein, dass das Gewinde schief im Kurbelarm war, auch dann lockern sich die Pedale. Das mÃ¼sste sich nachtrÃ¤glich noch feststellen lassen. Aber das hat mit dem verwendeten Material nichts zu tun, denn wenn, mÃ¼sste das ja bei allen RÃ¤dern passieren, welche diese Kurbeln tragen. 

Dass EINZIG meine Lieblingsmarke wÃ¤re, ist eine Aussage, die ich relativieren muss. AuÃer dem Einzig sowie dem 79 â¬ Singlespeed MTB von Decathlon fahre ich keine gekauften KomplettrÃ¤der sondern lediglich individuelle Selbstaufbauten. Aber das EINZIG verhÃ¤lt sich vÃ¶llig problemlos und verlangt nur wenig Wartung. Deshalb ist es bei mir auch im Dauerbetrieb. Leider aber momentan auf kaum absehbare Zeit nicht, da ich noch mindestens 4 Wochen eine Schiene tragen muss, bei der die Beweglichkeit auf maximal 70 Grad eingestellt wurde. Radfahren geht da leider nicht, ich habe es probiert.

Aber zart gestreichelt habe ich mein EINZIG heute schon!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. Juli 2013)

Also, die Kurbel wird unter diversen Labeln baugleich verkauft. 
Innenlager sind von NECO, eigentlich auch "sorglos-Teile"...
Das selbst hochpreisige Räder unter Fettmangel leiden, dürfte allgemein bekannt sein. 
Warum also nur hier die Aufregung?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Juli 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Warum also nur hier die Aufregung?


Das ist typisch menschlich, alle wollen es möglichst einfach haben, was teuer ist, soll gut sein, was weniger kostet muss schlecht sein, damit das Weltbild nicht ins Wanken kommt!

Ich tippe ja, die meisten der EINZIG-Kritiker hier besitzen in Wahrheit gar keins und ziehen sich die Schauergeschichten nur aus den Fingern. Am Einzig ist doch fast nichts dran, was kaputt gehen kann, deshalb müssen solche Geschichten wie verbogene Kettenspannerbleche herhalten.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (19. Juli 2013)

So langsam glaube ich ja, dass Razor bei Einzig arbeitet. So schnell wie er immer an die Decke geht, sobald einer Einzig kritisiert...


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Juli 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich ja, dass Razor bei Einzig arbeitet. So schnell wie er immer an die Decke geht, sobald einer Einzig kritisiert...


 
Ich bin was meine Arbeit betrifft glücklicherweise von jeglichen wirtschaftlichen Zwängen unabhängig. Mir liegt lediglich das Wohlbefinden der Gesellschaft am Herzen, das ist es auch, was ich beruflich fördere!

Aber wenn der Mob angesetzt hat, um sein krudes Halbwissen zum Gesetz hochzustilisieren, dann schwimme ich gerne gegen den Strom.


----------



## peh (20. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Am Einzig ist doch fast nichts dran, was kaputt gehen kann


Wie schon oft geschrieben, reicht das, was dran ist, locker, um den Fahrer zum Krüppel zu machen. Ich denke da vor allem an den Antrieb. Schiefe Kettenlinie, Billigkette, Billigkettenblatt. Da kann alles passieren. Bei mir ging es immer gut aus, und seitdem ich eine gute KMC drauf habe und das Kettenblatt von außen nach innen montiert habe, läuft es. Aber wäre die Kette mal im falschen Moment abgesprungen, wäre ich unter einem Auto gelandet. Ein gebrochenes Kettenblatt, das sich in die Wade bohrt, wäre auch nicht nett.

Ich habe mir neulich nochmal das Kugellager des Hinterrades angeschaut, aus dem mein hübsches Nutzerbild stammt. Die mangelhaften Kugeln haben sich nicht verändert, auch die Lagerschale scheint okay. Erst dachte ich ja, die Kugeln hätten sich deformiert, weil der Hersteller nahezu völlig auf Fett verzichtet hat. Aber es scheint noch schlimmer. Diese Ausschussware wurde offenbar von vornherein verbaut.

Man muss nichts von Stiftung Warentest halten, und ich lege gewiss keinen Wert auf ein Warentest konformes Rad. Aber das Einzig erhielte dort mindestens "mangelhaft" und eine Kaufwarnung. Schon die Kettenlinie rechtfertigt das.


----------



## RazorRamon (20. Juli 2013)

Das mit der Kettenlinie ist richtig, die hatte ich noch vor der ersten Ausfahrt korrigiert.


----------



## yhuko (21. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Oder das andere Pedal, schau besser mal genau nach!



Joa, hatte heute bissl Zeit und hab nochmal alles durchgeguckt.

Dabei das entdeckt:


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (21. Juli 2013)

Hatte ich auch schon ,- nennt man auch verschleiss.


----------



## yhuko (21. Juli 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon ,- nennt man auch verschleiss.



  Verschleiß, aye. Und Billigstbauteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (21. Juli 2013)

Leider ja!


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Juli 2013)

yhuko schrieb:


> Joa, hatte heute bissl Zeit und hab nochmal alles durchgeguckt.
> 
> Dabei das entdeckt:


Hatte ich auch schon, bei versch. Markenprodukten, beim EINZIG noch nicht, da ist immer noch die erste Kette drauf. Übrigens ist die Erstausrüster-Kette bei meinem EINZIG schwarz und sieht ganz anders aus, bist Du sicher uns gegenüber behaupten zu müssen, dass das Foto nicht irgendwo geklaut ist und gar kein EINZIG zeigt?

Wobei ich es bei der Preisgestaltung von EINZIG durchaus für legitim und verständlich halten würde, eine Billigkette aufzuziehen. Alles andere wäre wirtschaftlicher Unsinn, an der Meinung des Mob würde aber selbst die teuerste und beste Kette nichts ändern!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (21. Juli 2013)

Doch, gute Kette und ruhe ist!


----------



## oscar (21. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Erstausrüster-Kette bei meinem EINZIG schwarz und sieht ganz anders aus, bist Du sicher uns gegenüber behaupten zu müssen, dass das Foto nicht irgendwo geklaut ist und gar kein EINZIG zeigt?


 
Kannst du den Job bei Einzig weiterempfehlen? Wo muss man sich dafür bewerben?


----------



## peh (22. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> bist Du sicher uns gegenüber behaupten zu müssen, dass das Foto nicht irgendwo geklaut ist und gar kein EINZIG zeigt?


Ich bin irritiert. Als Einzig-Kenner müsstest Du doch sofort an den Speichen erkennen, dass es sich um ein Einzig handelt. Stumpf, rau, verfärbt. Eine Korrosion, die ich so nur von Einzig kenne, und die innerhalb kürzester Zeit eingesetzt hat.

Nebenbei: Dass ein Hersteller an einem starrgängigen Rad eine Kette verbauen muss, die den Fahrer nicht gefährdet, ist doch eine Minimalforderung. Okay, Einzig ist kein Hersteller, sondern nur das Label eines Kistenschiebers, billig kaufen, teurer verkaufen. Retro-Regale, iPhone-Hüllen, Schneeschaufeln, Fixies: Karton rein, Karton raus.


----------



## Manson-007 (22. Juli 2013)

Die Kette an meinem Ex-EINZIG war auch grau


----------



## RazorRamon (22. Juli 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Stumpf, rau, verfärbt. Eine Korrosion, die ich so nur von Einzig kenne, und die innerhalb kürzester Zeit eingesetzt hat.


 
Soll das heißen, EINZIG Fahrer würden ihre Speichen nicht putzen? Jetzt bin ich irritiert!


----------



## peh (22. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, EINZIG Fahrer würden ihre Speichen nicht putzen?


Es soll exakt das heißen, was da steht. Allerdings putze ich Speichen wirklich so wenig, wie ich Reifen eine Anti-Aging-Creme verpasse. Der Gag ist, bei den ungezählten Rädern, die ich vor dem Einzig hatte, waren die Speichen wertig genug, nicht nennenswert zu korrodieren. Einzig-Speichen hingegen kriegt man nach kürzester Zeit nicht mal mit dem Dremel mehr zum Glänzen.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (22. Juli 2013)

So ein Bruch eines Kettengliedes ist mir selbst bei einer KMC schonmal passiert. Das muss jetzt wirklich kein Indiz für ein Billigteil sein. Zumal so ein Kettenbruch bei einer großen Übersetzung (3:1 oder höher) meines Erachtens schon mal passieren kann.

Und jetzt mal ohne scheiß: Auch an einem Mercedes gehen mal Sachen kaputt. Nicht nur bei Skoda. Ein bisschen kann ich da RazorRamon schon verstehen. Haten scheint auch hipp zu sein, nicht nur Fixies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (22. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es lediglich lachhaft, sich so auf Einzig einzuschießen, bei dem ganzen wirklichen Schrott, der auf den Straßen rumfährt oder besser -eiert und klappert.

Die Speichen auf dem Foto sind unverkennbar stark verschmutzt, genau wie der Rahmen und die Felgen.

Wenn ich mir die Speichen bei meinem Komplett-Einzig ansehe, gibt es da nichts zu kritisieren. Da ist nichts zu sehen von Korrosion, obwohl das Rad nicht großartig gepflegt, sondern bei Wind und Wetter in beinahe jedem Gelände gefahren wird.

Wo bitteschön kriegt man eigentlich Speichen her, die nicht aus Edelstahl sind? Ich kenne keinen Hersteller von "Billigspeichen", vielleicht frage ich ja mal bei Einzig, wo die ihre Teile herkriegen, die noch schlechter sind, als alles was man sonst so auf dem Markt findet.

Nein, EINZIG steht weder am oberen, noch am unteren Ende der Qualitätsskala. Aber preislich ist die Marke mehr als konkurrenzfähig. Jede Übertreibung wird von mir unweigerlich mit Widerspruch bestraft. Ich selbst übertreibe schließlich auch nicht, wahrscheinlich bin ich sogar der ehrlichste und bescheidenste Hobby-Radfahrer in Europa, obwohl ich vom Können und Wissen her kontinentweit sicher zu den Top 40 gehöre.


----------



## Portugiese (22. Juli 2013)

Hört, hört.


----------



## RazorRamon (22. Juli 2013)

Portugiese schrieb:


> Hört, hört.


Super Einstand, gerade angemeldet und dann so ein Beitrag!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (22. Juli 2013)

razorramon schrieb:


> super einstand, gerade angemeldet und dann so ein beitrag!


na ich hoffe da meldet sich nicht einer immer neu an... um so ein Beitrag zu posten


----------



## yhuko (22. Juli 2013)

Ahjo, die Speichen sind tatsächlich nur dreckig.

Mit den Laufrädern bin ich auch durchaus zufrieden, die sind stabil und machen bis jetzt keinen Ärger.

Das  mit der Kette allerdings.. muss nicht sein. Etwas zu verbauen was nach  so kurzer Zeit und ohne besondere Beanspruchung den Geist aufgibt ist  einfach - auch für den Preis - nicht in Ordnung.

Ab 1000km+ oder so  rechnet man vielleicht damit wenn man entsprechend fährt und  kontrolliert auch regelmässig bzw. tauscht zur Sicherheit.


----------



## peh (23. Juli 2013)

yhuko schrieb:


> Ahjo, die Speichen sind tatsächlich nur dreckig.


Meine nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob ich der einzige bin, der das Ding tatsächlich nutzt. Vielleicht hat Razor recht und Einzig hat mir die erste und einzige Einzig-Fälschung gechickt, während alle anderen Kunden umgelabelte Surly-Ware erhielten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixie-Noob (23. Juli 2013)

Einzig ist bestimmt nicht das schlechteste auf dem Markt. Bestes Beispiel ist mein Bike von KS Cycling. Kauft euch nie ein Fahrrad von KS Cycling!
Das war eigentlich mein Anfängermodell, das durch mein (leider schon nach 4 Monaten geklautem) Scott OTG20 erstetzt wurde. Aber weil das eben geklaut wurde, muss ich jetzt wieder mit der KS Cycling Gurke fahren bis ich Geld für ein neues habe.
Und wenn man die ganze Zeit Business Class gefahren ist und auf einmal wieder Economy Class fahren muss... ätzend!
Deshalb wird wohl auch bald ein Einzig bei mir im Keller stehen. Weil wegen nicht so teuer, aber auch nicht die schlechteste Qualität. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (23. Juli 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Einzig ist bestimmt nicht das schlechteste auf dem Markt. Bestes Beispiel ist mein Bike von KS Cycling. Kauft euch nie ein Fahrrad von KS Cycling!
> Das war eigentlich mein Anfängermodell, das durch mein (leider schon nach 4 Monaten geklautem) Scott OTG20 erstetzt wurde. Aber weil das eben geklaut wurde, muss ich jetzt wieder mit der KS Cycling Gurke fahren bis ich Geld für ein neues habe.
> Und wenn man die ganze Zeit Business Class gefahren ist und auf einmal wieder Economy Class fahren muss... ätzend!
> Deshalb wird wohl auch bald ein Einzig bei mir im Keller stehen. Weil wegen nicht so teuer, aber auch nicht die schlechteste Qualität. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach!



Vernünftige Einstellung! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peh (24. Juli 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Kauft euch nie ein Fahrrad von KS Cycling!


Was soll daran schlechter sein? Das dürfte genau derselbe Ich-hol's-mir-im-Container-bei-Alibaba-Mist sein.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (24. Juli 2013)

6 Tage noch,
 dann ist mein Esel 1 Jahr im einsatz!


----------



## Fixie-Noob (24. Juli 2013)

Unter anderem sind mir mittlerweile drei Speichen gebrochen. Und nicht (immer), weil ich durch fiese Schlaglöcher oder über Bordsteine gefahren bin. Das ist mir bei noch keinem anderen Fahrrad passiert.
 Dann sind die Bremsen sowas von unter aller Kanone.
Die montierten Reifen waren nach nicht mal zwei Monaten total abgefahren.

Also da wurden aber mal so richtig minderwertige Teile verbaut. Da ist das Material von Einzig garantiert um Längen besser!


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Juli 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Da ist das Material von Einzig garantiert um Längen besser!


 
Ist es definitiv!

Übrigens kann ich immer noch nicht fahren, weder auf meinem EINZIG, noch auf irgend einem anderen Rad (nicht mal auf meinem Bike mit dem Vierzylinder-Hilfsmotor komme ich in die Gänge, mangels Kniewinkel).


----------



## cyano (30. Juli 2013)

So nun gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Bin nun seit Februar Einzig-Besitzer, gefahren wurde es eigentlich erst seit das Wetter schön ist, schätze mal seit 3 Monaten. Nicht regelmäßig, eher so das Abends in die Kneipe oder zum See kurzstreckenrad.
Am Sonntag auf dem zum See hat sich das Freilaufritzel verabschiedet, hab jetzt ein Doppelfreilaufritzel, das gute Stück dreht jetzt auch in Tretrichtung voll durch.

Habe dank dieses Teils einen sehr uneleganten und schmerzhaften Abgang vom Rad hingelegt und das Rad selbst hat auch einiges Abbekommen. 

Unschöne Angelegenheit und Einzig reagiert wie erwartet nicht auf Kontaktversuche, dahingehend auf jeden Fall ein mieser Laden!

LG


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Juli 2013)

cyano schrieb:


> So nun gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Bin nun seit Februar Einzig-Besitzer, gefahren wurde es eigentlich erst seit das Wetter schÃ¶n ist, schÃ¤tze mal seit 3 Monaten. Nicht regelmÃ¤Ãig, eher so das Abends in die Kneipe oder zum See kurzstreckenrad.
> Am Sonntag auf dem zum See hat sich das Freilaufritzel verabschiedet, hab jetzt ein Doppelfreilaufritzel, das gute StÃ¼ck dreht jetzt auch in Tretrichtung voll durch.
> 
> Habe dank dieses Teils einen sehr uneleganten und schmerzhaften Abgang vom Rad hingelegt und das Rad selbst hat auch einiges Abbekommen.
> ...


Aha, am Sonntag hat sich das Freilaufritzel verabschiedet, heute am Dienstag weiÃt Du schon, dass EINZIG "wie erwartet" nicht auf Kontaktversuche reagiert! Wie schnell muss so ein Weltkonzern denn Deiner Meinung nach reagieren, wenn irgend ein kleiner Wurm mal einen kleinen Garantiefall  am Rad hat, sollen Die jetzt einen persÃ¶nlichen Berater fÃ¼r Dich einstellen? Mensch lass denen doch mal wenigstens ne Woche, sei bitte so gnÃ¤dig!

Das "wie erwartet" sagt ja schon alles, das bedeutet also, Du gehst schon mit negativer Erwartung ran, wieso eigentlich, weil hier ein paar DauernÃ¶rgler sind? Was hast Du unternommen, telefoniert, geschrieben, warst Du persÃ¶nlich vor dem Firmentor gestanden?

Du wirst, falls an Deiner Story Ã¼berhaupt etwas dran ist (was ich energisch anzweifle), ein neues Ritzel kriegen. Das kostet vielleicht 9.95 â¬ im Verkauf, im Einkauf etwa 1,15 â¬, glaubst Du, das wÃ¤re ein Problem fÃ¼r EINZIG, oder glaubst Du, ein anderer Anbieter wÃ¼rde Dir dafÃ¼r ein neues Rad oder 1000 â¬ EntschÃ¤digung zahlen?

Ich fasse mal meine Vermutungen zusammen:

a. Besitzt Du gar kein EINZIG, sondern hast Dich nur hier angemeldet, um unter einem Pseudonym etwas zu stÃ¤nkern.
b. Das sind billige FreilÃ¤ufe, aber erstens fÃ¤hrt man das EINZIG sowieso starr, sonst macht es doch gar keinen Sinn, zweitens gehen die so schnell auch wieder nicht kaputt, und wenn doch, hat es nichts mit EINZIG zu tun, die Dinger sind woanders auch drin, teilweise in teureren RÃ¤dern.
c. Ist mir das aber auch schei$$egal alles!


----------



## cyano (30. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Aha, am Sonntag hat sich das Freilaufritzel verabschiedet, heute am Dienstag weiÃt Du schon, dass EINZIG "wie erwartet" nicht auf Kontaktversuche reagiert! Wie schnell muss so ein Weltkonzern denn Deiner Meinung nach reagieren, wenn irgend ein kleiner Wurm mal einen kleinen Garantiefall  am Rad hat, sollen Die jetzt einen persÃ¶nlichen Berater fÃ¼r Dich einstellen? Mensch lass denen doch mal wenigstens ne Woche, sei bitte so gnÃ¤dig!
> 
> Das "wie erwartet" sagt ja schon alles, das bedeutet also, Du gehst schon mit negativer Erwartung ran, wieso eigentlich, weil hier ein paar DauernÃ¶rgler sind? Was hast Du unternommen, telefoniert, geschrieben, warst Du persÃ¶nlich vor dem Firmentor gestanden?
> 
> ...



zu Vermutung a: erstens habe ich ein Einzig, was einerseits daran zu erkennen wÃ¤re, dass ich mich in genau diesem Thread hier schlau gemacht habe und auch nachgefragt habe, wie ich am besten meine Kettenlinie einigermaÃen hinbekomme. Aber Beweis Nr. 2 das Bild meines Rads, bzw. meines demontierten Rads (musste mir das Ritzel mal genauer angucken und das Vorderrad kam runter weils beim Sturz gelitten hat)

b. wie ich mein Rad fahre ist meine Sache, eure Einzig Hoheit

c. wenn es dir Egal ist warum machst du dann hier so nen riesen LÃ¤rm?

Zum Kontakt, ich erwarte wenn ich Anrufe, dass irgendwann jemand das Telefon abnimmt (nicht geschehen) und ich erwarte, wenn eine Mail geschrieben wird (an ein Unternehmen) man wenigstens eine Antwort bekommt, betreffend, dass diese gelesen wird und bearbeitet. Eigentlich kÃ¶nnte man von einen "Weltkonzern" (*hust lol) auch erwarten eine eigene Supportmailadresse bzw. Nummer zu haben...soviel zum Weltkonzern.

Ich gehe mit negativer Erfahrung dran weil ich hier mitlese, was nicht bedeutet, dass ich mein Rad nicht mag, ich liebe das Mistding, deswegen bin ich ja umso gepisster, das es mich so im Stich gelassen hat!

Und nein ich glaube das ist kein Problem fÃ¼r Einzig mein Ritzel zu erneuern, dass Problem ist, dass anderenorts, das Ritzel schon unterwegs zu mir wÃ¤re.

LG


----------



## ChosenOne (30. Juli 2013)

Ich empfehle vor dem nächsten Sturz einen Helm zu besorgen, Razor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (30. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade bei EINZIG angerufen und gefragt, warum Sie wegen dem kaputten Freilauf nicht antworten, die wissen von nichts, bei Ihnen hat sich keiner gemeldet!

Übrigens sieht man auf dem kleinen Foto nicht, ob wirklich das Ritzel beschädigt ist. Also bitte ich um ein Video mit Tonspur, sowie den Beweis, dass es wirklich Dein EINZIG ist. Stelle Dich bitte für ein Foto neben das EINZIG, mit einer aktuellen Tageszeitung in der Hand!


----------



## Portugiese (30. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Stelle Dich bitte für ein Foto neben das EINZIG, mit einer aktuellen Tageszeitung in der Hand!


----------



## Manson-007 (30. Juli 2013)

Und nicht vergessen ... Deine Perso + Weib und Kind


----------



## cyano (30. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei EINZIG angerufen und gefragt, warum Sie wegen dem kaputten Freilauf nicht antworten, die wissen von nichts, bei Ihnen hat sich keiner gemeldet!
> 
> Übrigens sieht man auf dem kleinen Foto nicht, ob wirklich das Ritzel beschädigt ist. Also bitte ich um ein Video mit Tonspur, sowie den Beweis, dass es wirklich Dein EINZIG ist. Stelle Dich bitte für ein Foto neben das EINZIG, mit einer aktuellen Tageszeitung in der Hand!




Aha, gerade angerufen. Blöd, bei mir kam heute dies, wenn ich die Nummer welche auf deren Webseite angerufen habe: Tüt tüt tüt, der Anschluss ist derzeit nicht erreichbar...

Ähm, warum sollte ich DIR beweisen, dass das mein Rad ist, bzw das mein Ritzel kaputt ist? Die einzigen die das wirklich zu ineressieren hat sind die EINZIG Leute, wobei ich so langsam glaube das du einer von bist. Wenn dem so ist, noch Schlimmer, weil du dann meine Mail nicht gelesen hast und nicht ans Telefon gehst...
Wenn das nicht so ist... dir nen Videobeweis?  ich habe ja nichts besseres zu tun.

Ich bin übrigens dafür, dass dieser Person mal jemand die Zugriffsrechte hier nimmt, ist ja ein schrecklicher Troll. Und ich glaube du bekommst in Kürze ein Youtubevid von mir, Mit Ritzel, dir gewidmet, nur einfach weil du  dann hoffentlich endlich mal ruhe gibst..


----------



## Fixie-Noob (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hol mir schonmal Popcorn.


----------



## cyano (30. Juli 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et9bxHMMWok"]FÃ¼r RazorRamon das kaputte EINZIG Ritzel - YouTube[/nomedia]

So, Razor, gut is. Antworten oder Beschwerden von dir nehme ich übrigen nur noch in Videoform an, alles andere wird ignoriert. Sonst kann ich mir nicht sicher sein ob das wirklich du bist, die Tageszeitung kannst du dir sparen..aber es muss in jeden Video mindestens dreimal der Satz: "EINZIG bikes sind sooooo cool" fallen. Nur zur Sicherheit

LG


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Juli 2013)

cyano schrieb:


> FÃ¼r RazorRamon das kaputte EINZIG Ritzel - YouTube
> 
> So, Razor, gut is. Antworten oder Beschwerden von dir nehme ich übrigen nur noch in Videoform an, alles andere wird ignoriert. Sonst kann ich mir nicht sicher sein ob das wirklich du bist, die Tageszeitung kannst du dir sparen..aber es muss in jeden Video mindestens dreimal der Satz: "EINZIG bikes sind sooooo cool" fallen. Nur zur Sicherheit
> 
> LG


Geht doch!


----------



## crestfallen (30. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt schick ihm aber auch ein Ritzel zur Belohnung...


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Juli 2013)

crestfallen schrieb:


> So, jetzt schick ihm aber auch ein Ritzel zur Belohnung...


Tu ich glatt, wenn ich per PN die Adresse kriege geht das neue Freilaufritzel spätestens Morgen früh mit der Post raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyano (30. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Tu ich glatt, wenn ich per PN die Adresse kriege geht das neue Freilaufritzel spätestens Morgen früh mit der Post raus!



Ist raus, ich bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. Juli 2013)

cyano schrieb:


> Ist raus, ich bin ja mal gespannt.



Razor bringt die Videos aber mit Gesang..das fehlt hier etwas...schön ist aber das du dir nichts weiter getan hast beim Sturz..gruss Ringo


----------



## A-Zippo (30. Juli 2013)

Klasse, zwei Alphamännchen unter sich, sehr unterhaltsam und wenns es noch ein Happy end gibt um so besser


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Juli 2013)

Das Päckchen ist gepackt, geht morgen früh raus. Hier noch eine Kurzanleitung zur Demontage und Montage des Freilaufritzel:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR8sfbH-_x4"]Freilaufritzel demontieren und montieren - YouTube[/nomedia]

Falls es Probleme gibt, oder kein passender Abnehmer zur Hand ist, einfach mit dem Rad und dem neuen Freilauf zu irgend einer Rad-Werkstatt, die bauen das für wenig Geld (oder umsonst) schnell um.


----------



## cyano (30. Juli 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Razor bringt die Videos aber mit Gesang..das fehlt hier etwas...schön ist aber das du dir nichts weiter getan hast beim Sturz..gruss Ringo



Falls ich nochmal so ein Video drehen muss wird gesungen und ich werde es hier zur allgemeinen Erheiterung posten 



A-Zippo schrieb:


> Klasse, zwei Alphamännchen unter sich, sehr unterhaltsam und wenns es noch ein Happy end gibt um so besser



Ich hatte auch mein Spaß


----------



## cyano (30. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das Päckchen ist gepackt, geht morgen früh raus. Hier noch eine Kurzanleitung zur Demontage und Montage des Freilaufritzel:
> Freilaufritzel demontieren und montieren - YouTube
> 
> Falls es Probleme gibt, oder kein passender Abnehmer zur Hand ist, einfach mit dem Rad und dem neuen Freilauf zu irgend einer Rad-Werkstatt, die bauen das für wenig Geld (oder umsonst) schnell um.



Top , Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (30. Juli 2013)

Echt gut das Video + Habby End!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. Juli 2013)

Das Einzig ist gar keins! 
Da ist ja eine ganz andere Kurbel drauf.
Soso, eine billige Fälschung in Umlauf bringen und Einzig die Schuld geben... 


 @Fixie-Noob Ich bring das  mit.


----------



## peh (30. Juli 2013)

cyano schrieb:


> wenn es dir Egal ist warum machst du dann hier so nen riesen Lärm?


Die Frage taucht ja nicht erst jetzt auf. Mir fallen ja auch nur zwei Antworten ein: Entweder er ist völlig merkbefreit und kann tatsächlich nicht zwischen minder- und hochwertig unterschieden. Oder er ist involviert, die geografische Nähe spräche dafür. Für ersteres spricht allerdings, dass Razor wohl sogar im Eingangradforum rausgeflogen ist und man sich dort nicht gerade achtungsvoll an ihn erinnert.

Im übrigen sollte er seine eigenen Erzählungen prüfen. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, dass er seinen Öztaler Wahn mit Freilauf anstrebte, nicht fixed.


----------



## cyano (30. Juli 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Das Einzig ist gar keins!
> Da ist ja eine ganz andere Kurbel drauf.
> Soso, eine billige Fälschung in Umlauf bringen und Einzig die Schuld geben...
> 
> ...



Öh, wenn ich mir das Weiße Standardrad auf deren Seite angucke und meins, welches ebendieses ist, dann sehe ich da keinen Unterschied (bis auf den Sattel)


----------



## A-Zippo (31. Juli 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Die Frage taucht ja nicht erst jetzt auf. Mir fallen ja auch nur zwei Antworten ein: Entweder er ist völlig merkbefreit und kann tatsächlich nicht zwischen minder- und hochwertig unterschieden. Oder er ist involviert, die geografische Nähe spräche dafür. Für ersteres spricht allerdings, dass Razor wohl sogar im Eingangradforum rausgeflogen ist und man sich dort nicht gerade achtungsvoll an ihn erinnert.
> 
> Im übrigen sollte er seine eigenen Erzählungen prüfen. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, dass er seinen Öztaler Wahn mit Freilauf anstrebte, nicht fixed.




Und?... jetzt suchst Du Leute zum Abstimmen das Razor rausfliegt wie im Eingangforum? Ich persönlich
kann mit Einzig nichts anfangen, Razor scheint scheinbar Fan davon zu sein, und somit hat er, wenigistens mich dazu gebracht, dieses hier nicht nur zu überfliegen sondern zu lesen, und er hat doch dahin Grösse gezeigt, das er eingelenkt hat. Also fang hier keine Hetzkampange an aus irgendwelchen persönlichen Gründen, hier ist kein Eingangforum.


----------



## peh (31. Juli 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Und?... jetzt suchst Du Leute zum Abstimmen das Razor rausfliegt wie im Eingangforum?


Wie kommst Du auf so einen Mist?

Nein, keine Hetzkampagne, aber wenn Razor seine Dauerwerbesendung bringt, führe ich meine Erfahrungen mit Einzig an. Die liefern nun mal gefährliche Baumarktradqualität. Das ist alles hier im Thread recht gut nachlesbar. Um die Urteilsfähigkeit Razors einschätzen zu können, hilft es, sich ein bisschen einzulesen und über den Tellerrand zu schauen.

Klar könnte ich mich weiter zurücknehmen. Aber es ist befreiend, direkt auf diesen schreienden Unsinn zu reagieren.


----------



## A-Zippo (31. Juli 2013)

Wer von uns ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein.... also leben und leben lassen, in Wirklichkeit fahren wir nur gern Fahrrad, der eine so der andere so


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Wer von uns ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein....



Vorsicht, sowas geht auch mal nach hinten los!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (31. Juli 2013)

Das ist hier inzwischen ein wert und sinnfreie Diskussion. 
Was erwartet ihr eigentlich für 200 +X ?
Meins läuft seit 1 Jahr sorgenfrei. 
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich es genauso behandle wie alle anderen Räder?

Razors räumliche Nähe zu Einzig wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bei ihm in der Gegend werde ich sicher nicht am Samstag in gelb-schwarz rumlaufen...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorRamon (31. Juli 2013)

Mit EINZIG habe ich nichts zu tun, außer dass ich ein Komplettrad plus einen Rahmen von der Firma fahre und absolut zufrieden bin. Wenn ich dann irgend einen verallgemeinernden Mist hier lese, sage ich halt meine Meinung dazu. Klar dass sowas einigen Kleingeistern nicht passt, die lieber schwarz-weiß malen.

Wenn hier jemand etwas vom Eingangradforum erzählt, sollte man vorsichtig sein. Nicht umsonst nennen die sich ja selbst "die Anstalt".

Ich bin dort nicht ein einziges Mal rausgeflogen. Nein, Razor ist dort mehrfach rausgeflogen und sehr stolz darauf. Das ist wirklich ein komisches Volk dort, wenn ich das schon sage, dann dürfte jeder wissen, was los ist. Andererseits unterhalte ich dort immer noch mehrere Accounts, mit denen ich sehr aktiv bin und teilweise auch über Razor geschimpft habe. Mittlerweile ist dort aber nichts mehr los, die wenigen kreativen Köpfe, die dort waren, haben ebenfalls längst das Weite gesucht. 

Aber hier ist es ja seriös, deshalb bin ich hier auch regelmäßig und nur einmal im Original.

Mein EINZIG ist jedenfalls ein durch und durch solides Rad. Wer da von Baumarktqualität spricht, hat noch kein Baumarktrad repariert. ich hatte das "Vergnügen" schon mehrfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. Juli 2013)

aber nun wissen wir warum du so oft hinter verschiedenen Accounts hier die gleichen Leute vermutest..nicht das das hier auch ne RAZORSHOW ist


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (31. Juli 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> aber nun wissen wir warum du so oft hinter verschiedenen Accounts hier die gleichen Leute vermutest..nicht das das hier auch ne RAZORSHOW ist



Razors flying Circus?
Allways look on the bright side of ... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. Juli 2013)

no one expects the Razor inquisition


----------



## Fixie-Noob (31. Juli 2013)

Razor, du bist (mehrfach) aus einem Forum rausgeflogen??? Also entweder bist du zahmer geworden oder die sind ganz schön zimperlich. Weil so schlimm bist du doch gar nicht!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (31. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ......., deshalb bin ich hier auch regelmäßig und nur einmal im Original.
> 
> Mein EINZIG .....



Du bist das EINZIGE Original.


----------



## A-Zippo (31. Juli 2013)

....statt Rudelbildung, Solidarität, der Schuss ging nach hinten los


----------



## Drood (31. Juli 2013)

......ich bin ernüchtert, ihr seid nicht A-Zippo, Teilzeitfussel, AdmiralSnyder, Fixie-Noob, 1speedtreiber usw usw usw....ihr seid alle Razor...sein Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert-, Fünft-....usw...usw...usw...Account. 

Und ich??

Ich bin auch Razor!

LG Silke
äh Razor


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (31. Juli 2013)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Razor?!?


----------



## RazorRamon (31. Juli 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Razor, du bist (mehrfach) aus einem Forum rausgeflogen??? Also entweder bist du zahmer geworden oder die sind ganz schön zimperlich. Weil so schlimm bist du doch gar nicht!


 
Nein, bin ich natürlich nicht, ich weiß auch, dass es dort Leute gibt, die es bedauert haben, als ich weg war. Es ging immer nur darum, dass ein Mensch einen anderen Musikgeschmack hatte als ich,  und der dort das Recht hat, jemanden rauszuschmeißen. Das hat mich aber nie gestört, im Gegenteil, ich habe ihm stets begeistert die Gründe geliefert, mich zu sperren.

Aber das ist kein Problem, bei SiS haben wir uns immer einwandfrei vertragen und als Razor werde ich nicht mehr ins Eingangradforum zurückkehren, egal wie viel Geld die mir auch bieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (31. Juli 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nein, bin ich natürlich nicht, ich weiß auch, dass es dort Leute gibt, die es bedauert haben, als ich weg war. Es ging immer nur darum, dass ein Mensch einen anderen Musikgeschmack hatte als ich,  und der dort das Recht hat, jemanden rauszuschmeißen. Das hat mich aber nie gestört, im Gegenteil, ich habe ihm stets begeistert die Gründe geliefert, mich zu sperren.
> 
> Aber das ist kein Problem, bei SiS haben wir uns immer einwandfrei vertragen und als Razor werde ich nicht mehr ins Eingangradforum zurückkehren, egal wie viel Geld die mir auch bieten!



Du kriegst Geld um in Foren zu posten? 
Wo muss ich mich bewerben?


----------



## RazorRamon (31. Juli 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Du kriegst Geld um in Foren zu posten?


Ich nehm ja keins an!


----------



## Fixie-Noob (1. August 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> ......ich bin ernüchtert, ihr seid nicht A-Zippo, Teilzeitfussel, AdmiralSnyder, Fixie-Noob, 1speedtreiber usw usw usw....ihr seid alle Razor...sein Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert-, Fünft-....usw...usw...usw...Account.
> 
> Und ich??
> 
> ...



Hehehe, sehr lustig!


----------



## Drood (1. August 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Hehehe, sehr lustig!



Lach du nur, Razor


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. August 2013)

Es ist ein weltumspannendes Netzwerk...da ist die NSA ein Spielzeugladen gegen..RAZOR INTERNATIONAL...irgendwann wird EINZIG die Welt beherrschen..wir ,die Sklaven, werden gezwungen in dunklen Kellern Einzigrahmen mit alten Lötlampen zusammenzukleistern..und das alles zu den sonoren Gesängen des allgegenwärtigen RAZOR INTERNATIONAL....sagt nicht ich hab euch nicht gewarnt........ich werde jedefalls versuchen mit einer ausreichende Menge gemuffter Rahmen in den unendlichen  Wäldern der Mongolei einen Gegenpol aufzubauen...wer sich anschliessen will bekommt, auf Nennung des Passwortes den Schlüssel eines Schliessfaches auf dem Züricher Hauptbahnhof...dort ist der Lageplan des Camps in den mongolischen Wäldern


----------



## Drood (1. August 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Es ist ein weltumspannendes Netzwerk...da ist die NSA ein Spielzeugladen gegen..RAZOR INTERNATIONAL...irgendwann wird EINZIG die Welt beherrschen..wir ,die Sklaven, werden gezwungen in dunklen Kellern Einzigrahmen mit alten Lötlampen zusammenzukleistern..und das alles zu den sonoren Gesängen des allgegenwärtigen RAZOR INTERNATIONAL....sagt nicht ich hab euch nicht gewarnt........ich werde jedefalls versuchen mit einer ausreichende Menge gemuffter Rahmen in den unendlichen  Wäldern der Mongolei einen Gegenpol aufzubauen...wer sich anschliessen will bekommt, auf Nennung des Passwortes den Schlüssel eines Schliessfaches auf dem Züricher Hauptbahnhof...dort ist der Lageplan des Camps in den mongolischen Wäldern



Schnell, das Passwort!!! Die Fahrkarte nach Zürich (für mich und das Main) ist schon gekauft!!! Warte auf mich!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (1. August 2013)

Ihr habt keine Chance vor mir zu flüchten!

Account 3287 aka Teilzeitfussel


----------



## RazorRamon (2. August 2013)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Du bist das EINZIGE Original.


Danke übrigens! 

Habe mir gerade eine Kurbel mit 150 Länge mm bestellt. Schätze, dass ich damit schon kommende Woche fahren kann. Auf dem Hometrainer, der 160 mm Kurbeln hat, geht es schon beinahe, das Knie weit genug zu beugen.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann das Einzig mit dieser Kurbel bestücken, damit ich wieder einigermaßen in Form komme und noch die letzte Sommerferienwoche nutzen kann. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann auch noch schön!
  @_cyano_: Ist der Freilauf schon angekommen oder sogar schon montiert?

Edith: Habe mal schnell die linke Kurbel von einem Kinderrad ans MTB geschraubt, HURRA, so kann ich fahren, tschüss, ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Danke übrigens!
> 
> Habe mir gerade eine Kurbel mit 150 Länge mm bestellt. Schätze, dass ich damit schon kommende Woche fahren kann. Auf dem Hometrainer, der 160 mm Kurbeln hat, geht es schon beinahe, das Knie weit genug zu beugen.
> 
> ...



Keine Ursache.

Wenn dein Knie wieder im Lager der Beugsamen weilt, du wieder
im Saarland weilst und du Lust und Laune hast, können wir ja mal eine
Pussytour entlang Saar und Blies vereinbaren.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (2. August 2013)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Keine Ursache.
> 
> Wenn dein Knie wieder im Lager der Beugsamen weilt, du wieder
> im Saarland weilst und du Lust und Laune hast, können wir ja mal eine
> Pussytour entlang Saar und Blies vereinbaren.



 Pussytour. das ist der Hammer...


----------



## RazorRamon (3. August 2013)

War leider zu optimistisch, auch die Kurbel vom Kinderrad kriege ich mit dem verletzten Knie nicht gedreht. Mein EINZIG muss noch länger auf die nächten Härtetests warten, die es garantiert wieder mit Bravour bestehen wird!


----------



## attila7 (5. August 2013)

So nun will ich auch mal meine Meinung zu Einzig im Allgemeinen abgeben.
Meine Frau bestellte sich ein Komplettrad in Größe 50 cm. Der Versand lief tadellos und angenehm schnell (1 Woche). Als das Rad ankam, montierte ich es fertig und fahrbereit. Nach einer sehr kurzen Probefahrt, ca. 500 m, stellte meine Frau fest, das irgendetwas nicht stimmte. Sie sitzt irgendwie zu gestreckt auf dem Rad und der Sattel ist fast gänzlich versenkt, sagte sie anschließend zu mir. Darauf hin maß ich den Rahmen nach und siehe da, Größe 54 cm wurde geliefert. Auf dem Kartonetikett stand mit Kugelschreiber Größe 50 cm ausgebessert drauf. Sehr merkwürdig dachten wir uns. Als wir nun fast einen ganzen Tag tel. versuchten jemanden vergebens zu erreichen, entschieden wir uns eine E-Mail zu schreiben. Doch was dann für eine Antwort kam ist schon mehr als eine Frechheit. Das Rad ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen, da es schon benutzt war, hieß es. Aber wir könnten ja versuchen es bei Ebay verkaufen. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
Zur Qualität des Rades kann ich nur sagen, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt nicht. Das Rad ist für 250,- definitiv zu teuer. Der Lack war an einigen Stellen schon abgeplatzt, die ganzen Lager (mangelhaft gefettet) und Komponenten sind schlecht gewählt. Höhenschlag im Hinterrad, starker Kratzer an der Vorderradfelge usw.....
Mein Tipp: Finger weg von diesem Schrott und dem schlechten Kundenservice. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr investieren und nicht so schlechtes Material unterstützen. 
EINZIG nie mehr - es bleibt wohl beim Einzigsten...........


----------



## RazorRamon (5. August 2013)

Blödsinn, wenn ein falscher Rahmen geliefert wurde, MUSS Einzig das Rad zurücknehmen, ohne Wenn und Aber!

Was mich aber wieder mal stutzig macht, woher weißt Du, dass alle Lager schlecht gefettet waren? Hast Du etwa alle geöffnet, obwohl das Rad umgetauscht werden sollte? Wer macht denn so was?

Ich denke, das ist mal wieder so eine "Fake-Kritik"!


----------



## attila7 (5. August 2013)

Nein kein Fake.
Klar muss Einzig das Rad umtauschen.
Machen die aber nicht. Könnte zum Anwalt gehen.
Werden das Rad behalten. Meiner Frau gefällt es von der Optik (Pink) sehr gut. Hab schon einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert.
Ihr macht es weniger aus als mir. Mir geht es um´s Prinzip und möchte mich mit Einzig auch nicht rumstreiten. Meine Nerven sind mir da zu schade.
Zudem haben die momentan keine 50er Rahmenhöhe mehr.
So zum ein bisschen Rumfahren tut´s das.
Bin halt enttäuscht und die Qualität ist halt auch nicht so doll. Was will man für 250,- auch erwarten.
Ja, die Lager hab ich danach mal angeschaut. Fast kein Fett, aber das findet man auch bei Teureren Rädern, leider.
Hab nur meine Erfahrung geschrieben und möchte andere mit dem Fall vorwarnen.


----------



## RazorRamon (5. August 2013)

Ok, aber "die Komponenten schlecht gewÃ¤hlt" ist Ã¼berhaupt kein richtiges Argument, denn die sind ja nicht geheim, sondern bekannt. Wer irgendwo fÃ¼r 200 bis 250 Euro ein hochwertiger ausgestattetes Rad kriegt, kann sich ja dort bedienen.

Heute bin ich mit meinem wirklich "billigen" Rad unterwegs gewesen. Das Decathlon Singlespeed kostete genau 79 â¬, und das merkt man. Naben, Felgen, Kurbel, Bremsen, SattelstÃ¼tze und Sattel, alles war etwas billiger als das, was am Einzig dran ist, auÃerdem waren die Naben tatsÃ¤chlich kaum gefettet (im Gegensatz zu denen an meinem Einzig). Trotzdem hÃ¤lt das Decathlon SSP auch und macht keine Probleme, obwohl es bei Wind und Wetter eingesetzt wird. Was soll bei einem SSP auch groÃ kaputt gehen, die Klimaanlage, das Getriebe, die ZÃ¼ndspulen, die elektr. Fensterheber oder was? Da ist doch einfach nix dran was empfindlich wÃ¤re, seht es doch mal ein, ehe ihr drauflos meckert!

Mit 152 mm Kurbeln vom Kinderrad kann damit derzeit mehr schlecht als recht einige kleine Touren unternehmen, trotz gerissener BÃ¤nder im Knie. Fixed wÃ¤re Gift, deshalb scheidet das Einzig aus, die Kettenlinie habe ich ja fÃ¼r das starre Ritzel optimiert, der einzige echte Schwachpunkt bei Einzig.


----------



## attila7 (5. August 2013)

Was soll das für ein Rad sein. Ist doch ein Witz oder ?
Du bist wohl nie ein Rad gefahren und ich meine ein Rad.
Vielleicht bin ich verwöhnt. Komme aus der MTB-Ecke und bin ein Liteville mit XTR, Magura und Mavic gefahren. Viele Carbonteile. Scheinbar kennst Du so was nicht. Gut das Liteville hat ca. 4500,- gekostet, aber das ist ein Rad, nicht das was Du da abbildest, tsssss..........
Versuch mal daran zu denken. Hatte ja geschrieben, dass das P/L-Verhältnis nicht passt und der Service erst Recht nicht.
EINZIG ist reiner Schrott, Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (5. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Was soll das für ein Rad sein. Ist doch ein Witz oder ?
> Du bist wohl nie ein Rad gefahren und ich meine ein Rad.
> Vielleicht bin ich verwöhnt. Komme aus der MTB-Ecke und bin ein Liteville mit XTR, Magura und Mavic gefahren. Viele Carbonteile. Scheinbar kennst Du so was nicht. Gut das Liteville hat ca. 4500,- gekostet, aber das ist ein Rad, nicht das was Du da abbildest, tsssss..........
> Versuch mal daran zu denken. Hatte ja geschrieben, dass das P/L-Verhältnis nicht passt und der Service erst Recht nicht.
> EINZIG ist reiner Schrott, Punkt.



Donnerwetter, da komm ich ja auch mal aus dem Quark! Ich bin zwar nicht sicher, was Razor so wirklich ist, aber eins ist er ganz sicher - nämlich einer, der Ahnung von Fahrrädern hat. Und mit einem Fahrrad meine ich dreimal lieber sowas, wie auf seinem letzten Foto, als ein Liteville mit XTR, Magura, Mavic, Carbon und was weiß ich noch was. 

4.500,- ? Wofür eigentlich?

Und DEIN EINZIG hat Probleme gemacht, andere fahren problemlos damit. Schrott ist also vermutlich die falsche Bezeichnung.

Nun denn!
Gruß Silke


----------



## Kittie (5. August 2013)

@attila7

Bitte, bitte sag, das das Sarkasmus und massenweise Ironie war, was du da geschrieben hast....sonst bist du wohl raus....


----------



## attila7 (5. August 2013)

Tja, dann bin ich wohl raus.
Das ist und bleibt meine Meinung.
Wofür ein Liteville für so viel Geld ?
Weil ich damit Rennen gefahren bin und nicht um damit anzugeben.
Ich arbeite schon seit meiner Kindheit mit Rädern aller Art. Qualität kostet eben Geld, das weiß jeder. Es kommt halt darauf an, wofür man es nutzt.
Es gibt Menschen die benutzten einen Hummer zum Einkaufen. Warum auch nicht. Wenn Sie es können. Meine Frau nutzt Ihr Einzig zum Biken und ist damit zufrieden. Ist doch OK. Ich würde, wenn ich nur so biken würde, vielleicht auch ein günstiges Rad wie eine Einzig fahren. Das bricht mir keinen Zacken aus der Krone. Ich sag ja, vielleicht bin ich verwöhnt. Nur eins weiß ich, was meine Frau fährt ist weit weg von einem vernünftigen Rad.


----------



## peh (5. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist mal wieder so eine "Fake-Kritik"!


Gleich zwei Fehler in einem so kurzen Satz. Ein wahrer Razor.


Drood schrieb:


> andere fahren problemlos damit.


Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir in diesem Punkt nicht mal sicher bin (Wer  sind diese anderen und wo sind sie? Im Netz lässt sich viel behaupten und der  größte Fake hier ruft am lautesten Fake, sobald jemand was Negatives  über Einzig sagt.): Dass die Komponenten mies gewählt sind, ist  unstrittig. Die Kettenlinie stimmt nicht, was zumindest für diejenigen,  die fixed fahren, eine Gefahr ist.

Statt eines Einzigs für 249 Euro kann man sich genauso gut ein Dunlop für 99 Pfund kaufen, das ist nicht schlechter:

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-fixie-track-bike-mens-933074?colcode=93307444

Die Amazon-Rezensionen zu KS und Viking lesen sich auch besser, als alles, was ich über Einzig sagen könnte:

- www.amazon.de/dp/B0067LMBQW/
- www.amazon.de/dp/B00BCKQ8TO/


----------



## Drood (5. August 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir in diesem Punkt nicht mal sicher bin (Wer  sind diese anderen und wo sind sie? Im Netz lässt sich viel behaupten und der  größte Fake hier ruft am lautesten Fake, sobald jemand was Negatives  über Einzig sagt.): Dass die Komponenten mies gewählt sind, ist  unstrittig. Die Kettenlinie stimmt nicht, was zumindest für diejenigen,  die fixed fahren, eine Gefahr ist.



Hi Peh,

naja, nehmen wir das hier im Netz - wir lesen nur, wir können uns nicht selbst vergewissern. Die einen schreiben es fährt, die anderen schreiben, es fährt nicht. Wie soll ich sicher sein, dass der eine oder der andere hier die Wahrheit schreibt?

Dass die Komponenten nicht die dollsten sind, ist unstrittig. Das sie deswegen zwingend nicht funktionieren, halte ich widerum für strittig. Dass man nacharbeiten muss, wenn es fehlerhaft ist, ist unstrittig. Dass man das an teureren Rädern nicht auch mal muss, für strittig. Dass der "Kundendienst" bei EINZIG speziell ist - unstrittig! Dass einen die teuersten Herstelle im Gewährleistungsfall zur Weißglut bringen können, will das jemand bestreiten? Es kann immer blöd laufen.

Meine echte eigene Erfahrung beruht auf einem weißen EINZIG-Stahlrahmen. Günstig bei EINZIG selbst über eBay geschossen. Superschnell mit Gabel, Steuerlager und Tretlager geliefert. Rahmen schwer, wie erwartet. Schweißnähte ordentlich, Donnerwetter, gar nicht erwartet. Steuerlager montierbar, Tretlager drehbar. War was verkehrt? Nein!

Wenn's gefährlich wird, ist es nicht mehr in Ordnung. Aber wenn ich hier im Forum manchmal einfach so bei den MTB-Cracks mitlese und ein reinrassiges Downhill-Bike nach dem dritten Drop am Steuerrohr auseinanderbricht - und sich vorher getraut hat tausende von Euro's zu kosten - und der edle Hersteller in Ruhe abwartet, was der User vom Krankenbett so an verzweifelten Schreiben zustande bringt....alles relativ Leute, alles relativ.

Schönen Abend
LG Silke


----------



## 1speedtreiber (5. August 2013)

Cool, mein Rad kostet 4500 ..wollte es nur mal erwähnen..hab das Preisschild zuhause in einer Extravitrine ausgestellt..


----------



## RazorRamon (5. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich verwÃ¶hnt. Komme aus der MTB-Ecke und bin ein Liteville mit XTR, Magura und Mavic gefahren. Viele Carbonteile. Scheinbar kennst Du so was nicht. Gut das Liteville hat ca. 4500,-â¬ gekostet, aber das ist ein Rad, nicht das was Du da abbildest, tsssss...........


Ist Dir eigentlich aufgefallen, dass Du hier im Singlespeed-Unterforum bist? Hier geht es genau darum, SINGLESPEED. 

Ab welchem Preis fÃ¤ngt bei Dir also ein Rad an, wenn Du hier mit Deinem 4 500 Euro Rad angibst?

Im Moment bin ich verletzt, und froh, dass ich mit dem Rad und den Kinderkurbeln dran meinen Muskelschwund wenigstens einigermaÃen vermeiden kann.

Aber sobald ich wieder reintreten kann, gibt es fÃ¼r mich einen tollen Sport, der es besonders wert ist zu betreiben: SOLCHE TYPEN WIE DICH AUF DEN TEUREN SCHALTRÃDERN MIT EINEM MÃGLICHST SIMPLEN UND BILLIGEN SINGLESPEEDER IN GRUND UND BODEN ZU FAHREN!

Das tue ich gerne und regelmÃ¤Ãig. Egal ob ich nach der Runde kaputt bin oder unterwegs kotze, ich muss es diesen bedauernswerten Konsumopfern einfach zeigen. Das ist wahres Singlespeedfahren, ebenso wie gemÃ¼tliches Genussfahren ohne Leistungszwang.

NatÃ¼rlich ist so ein serienmÃ¤Ãiges SSP-Bike sowieso nicht wirklich "artgerecht". Die meisten meiner Bikes in der Garage sind EinzelstÃ¼cke, die ich hier gar nicht im Einzelnen vorstelle. FrÃ¼her, als ich noch Rennen gefahren bin, war XTR fÃ¼r mich auch mal ein Begriff, der mich entzÃ¼cken konnte. Mein erstes Singlespeed Mountainbike hatte noch ein Dura Ace Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner, das faszinierte mich damals. Heute lehne ich Kettenspanner kategorisch ab. 

Das b-twin von Decathlon hatte ich gekauft, weil hier im Forum darÃ¼ber diskutiert wurde. Da habe ich gesagt, ich kauf mir eins und teste es. Mittlerweile habe ich damit tausende Kilometer sorgenfrei zurÃ¼ckgelegt, und auch so manchen Materialfetischisten unter der Rennradfraktion auf der StraÃe verblÃ¼fft. 

Das Einzig ist mir als SSP fast schon zu perfekt, das ist alles zu einfach und pflegeleicht. Ok, die Kettenlinie ist ein AusreiÃer, damit ist das Rad eigentlich wirklich schon disqualifiziert. Aber mit ganz wenig Ãberarbeitung ist bei mir ein Sorglosrad draus geworden, mit dem ich gerne unterwegs bin. Meinen schwarzen Fixie-Renner mit dem Germans Alurahmen habe ich dagegen schon eine gewisse Zeit nicht mehr bewegt, der hÃ¤ngt ohne Reifendruck an der Wand. Das ist das Problem, wenn man ein Einzig im Fuhrpark hat, man schont das scheinbar wertvollere Rad, ganz einfach weil es im Prinzip auch nicht besser fÃ¤hrt.

Soll ich jetzt alle "NobelmarkenrÃ¤der" aufzÃ¤hlen, die ich jemals besaÃ oder zum Teil noch besitze, um zu "beweisen", dass ich weiÃ, wovon ich rede?
  @_attila7_ verkÃ¶rpert doch genau den Typus Radfahrer und Konsument, der glaubt, FahrspaÃ und Kompetenz hÃ¤ngen unmittelbar vom Preisschild des Produktes ab. Dass die Singlespeed-Lehre sich genau Ã¼ber diese bedauernswerten Zeitgenossen lustig macht, hat er nie verstanden. Aber um mit der Mode zu gehen, hat er seiner besseren HÃ¤lfte ein hippes Fixie gekauft. GehÃ¶rt er jetzt dazu? Die Antwort sollte jeder fÃ¼r sich alleine geben ..............................


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (5. August 2013)

Signatur von attila:


> The biggest Fear is running out of beer !


Sag alles.
Alles klar Keule, trink noch nen Rahmen (das schaffst du schon!) und trÃ¤um weiter von 4500 â¬ RÃ¤dern... 

Ach so: Das ist ein Rad, was einer mit Kreuzband und Innenbandriss fahren kann. 
Wie es sich mit Gehirnmuchte fÃ¤hrt weis ich natÃ¼rlich nicht. Und fear schreibt man klein...

TschÃ¼ss denn!


----------



## RazorRamon (5. August 2013)

Als ErgÃ¤nzung zu meiner obigen ErklÃ¤rung fÃ¼r den abgehobenen attila7 noch mal das Rad, das die meisten normal Sterblichen schon als Rad erkennen, obwohl es keine  XTR, Magura, Mavic und Carbonteile hat und unverschÃ¤mt billig ist (79 â¬), aber trotzdem auf den gleichen StraÃen fahren darf und dabei mit entsprechend Muskelpower sogar schnell unterwegs ist. Ich gebe zu, es ist schon frech, wie es da so selbstverstÃ¤ndlich am Wegesrand steht, und sich nicht um StandesdÃ¼nkel solcher MÃ¶chtegerns schert! Wohlgemerkt, das Rad ist sichtbar NOCH billiger als ein Einzig und fÃ¤hrt trotzdem. Es ist aber immer noch besser verarbeitet als die meisten BaumarktrÃ¤der, das bitte ich zu beachten. Ich weiÃ, was ich sage, als langjÃ¤hriger Leiter von Fahrrad-AG's in Schulen habe ich schon Dinge gesehen, die wirklich unglaublich sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (5. August 2013)

Razor, dein Anspruch ist wirklich nicht sehr hoch, kein Wunder, dass EINZIG dich so glücklich macht


----------



## RazorRamon (6. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Razor, dein Anspruch ist wirklich nicht sehr hoch, kein Wunder, dass EINZIG dich so glücklich macht


Alles klar, sagst Du das jetzt als Zweit- oder als Drittaccount?


----------



## Manson-007 (6. August 2013)

Ich bin Razor III


----------



## Drood (6. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Ich bin Razor III



Man wird ganz wirr...wir brauchen eine Razor-Account-Tabelle, schnell!

Moin allerseits und Gruß
Silke


----------



## A-Zippo (6. August 2013)

Die Dummen haben das Pulver nicht erfunden, aber sie schießen damit.


----------



## Manson-007 (6. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Die Dummen haben das Pulver nicht erfunden, aber sie schießen damit.



"Nicht mal Santer bringt es fertig, auf einen wehrlosen Menschen zu schießen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (6. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Die Dummen haben das Pulver nicht erfunden, aber sie schießen damit.



Der ist gut. 
Erlaube mir, den Spruch bei Gelegenheit ohne Quellenangabe zu verwenden.


----------



## attila7 (6. August 2013)

Ich glaube alle die mir negativ geantwortet haben, haben den Sinn diese Threads nicht verstanden. Lest doch noch einmal genau die Überschrift und dann meine Posts. Unglaublich was für Leute hier unterwegs sind, besonders RazorRamon. Was bist denn Du für einer, hä.
Ich verfolge den Singlespeed Thread schon länger und habe lange mit mir gehadert etwas zu schreiben. Da ich momentan krank bin nutze ich halt die Zeit scheinbar sinnlos.
Hey aber mein kleines Experiment hat funktioniert. RazorRamon ist sofort darauf angesprungen, wie ein kleiner nimmersatter Fisch an der Angel, hahaha...........
Das habe ich alles nur wegen Dir geschrieben. Keine Sorge meine Story stimmt. Meine Frau hat ein Einzig mit Problemen, aber ich konnte nicht anders. Da ich krank bin, mache ich mich einfach lustig über RazorRamon.
Ich bin sozusagen zweigleisig gefahren. Habe meine Story gepostet und RazorRamon am Haken, wie geil.................
Alle anderen die mir Recht geben, danke ich, da es wirklich so ist, das Einzig, naja vielleicht nicht Schrott, aber wie schon geschrieben, weit weg von einem vernünftigen Rad ist.
P.S. Danke RazorRamon für die lustige Zeit


----------



## A-Zippo (6. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube alle die mir negativ geantwortet haben, haben den Sinn diese Threads nicht verstanden.  Da ich momentan krank bin nutze ich halt die Zeit scheinbar sinnlos.
> :



Das Du krank bist glaub ich gern, es gibt Menschen die mangels eigenen Gewichts überall beschweren müssen. Aber immerhin brauchen sich Psychiater keine Sorgen zu machen, solgange andere Menschen sich welche machen. Bist schon ein Fuchs  Razor/uns so reinzulegen, Respekt *gähn*


----------



## ChosenOne (6. August 2013)

Im Grunde hat er das gleiche Spiel gespielt dass RR hier mit jedem aufzieht der etwas Negatives zu Einzig äußert...owned.
Aber jetzt ist auch mal gut mit pimmelfechten.


----------



## attila7 (6. August 2013)

ChosenOne schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat er das gleiche Spiel gespielt dass RR hier mit jedem aufzieht der etwas Negatives zu Einzig äußert...owned.
> Aber jetzt ist auch mal gut mit pimmelfechten.



Im Grunde ging es genau darum. Vielleicht hat er es ja jetzt kapiert. Mir persönlich ist´s egal, was andere über mich denken, sagen oder schreiben.
Dafür ist mein Ego zu groß, leider. Damit ecke ich oft genug an.
Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft. Ich selbst besitze auch ein Einzig seit kurzer Zeit und werde nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich ein Leader aufbauen. Das Einzig ist soweit OK. Mein Liteville habe ich nach USA verkauft, weil ich mit dem Sport aufgehört habe. Ich möchte eben nur mal so ein wenig fahren, aber das Einzig ist halt nicht so überzeugend. Negative Punkte können wir alle von den Vorposts lesen. Ich werde das Rad jetzt bis nächstes Jahr fahren und dann ein Leader aufbauen. Ich denke für meine Ansprüche ist das in Ordnung.
Bitte verzeiht alle den kleinen Spaß den ich mit RazorRamon abgezogen habe. Aber ich glaube das er es trotzdem nicht checkt um was es letztendlich hier geht. Ist mir auch im Grunde egal.
Nur eins stimmt, alles was ich geschrieben habe, die Probleme mit dem Einzig und das geht wirklich nicht.

P.S. sobald mein Leader aufgebaut ist kommen Bilder...


----------



## RazorRamon (6. August 2013)

Du hast das hoffentlich zuerst einmal nachts in den dunklen Wald hineingerufen und hingehört ob Du das alles selbst glaubst, ehe Du uns das hier auftischst.

Wenn ja, dann bin ich auch beeindruckt, was für ein raffinierter Fuchs Du bist. Wenn nein, dann bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, wer mit seinem teuren Rad angibt, denkt in Wahrheit, er wäre woanders zu kurz gekommen.


----------



## Drood (6. August 2013)

Im Forum wie in der Demokratie - immer und immer wieder die Meinung der Andersdenkenden verteidigen. Daher spare ich mir den Kommentar, der mir auf der Zunge liegt und wende mich wieder den Fahrrädern zu.

Gruß Silke


----------



## RazorRamon (6. August 2013)

atilla7 ist schon ein Gewinn fÃ¼r den Einzig-Thread. Im Singlespeed-Forum mit seinem 4 500 â¬ Rad anzugeben hat schon was.

Ãbrigens hat mein Motorrad Ã¼ber 100 PS, allerdings mehr als einen Gang, deshalb zeige ich hier kein Foto davon!

Von mir aus soll der KlÃ¼gere nachgeben, ich tu's jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## R.C. (6. August 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Im Forum wie in der Demokratie - immer und immer wieder die Meinung der Andersdenkenden verteidigen.



Und wieso verdeidigst du dann den Razor? Der ist doch nicht 'der Andersdenkende'? 

Ansonsten: weitermachen!


----------



## A-Zippo (6. August 2013)

Ansonsten: weitermachen![/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, durch meinen Beruf hab ich mir fremdschämen abgewöhnt, bitte weitermachen. Mich würde interessieren was an einem 4500Euro-Bike, 4500 Euro wert ist, egal ob Singlespeed oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (6. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was an einem 4500Euro-Bike, 4500 Euro wert ist, egal ob Singlespeed oder nicht.



Das ist einfach. Stell' dir ein 5kEUR Bike vor, das eine billigere Gabel verbaut hat.


----------



## RazorRamon (6. August 2013)

FÃ¼r 4500 â¬ kann man irgend ein Rad von der Stange kaufen, oder ein von Hand bemaltes EINZIG in der "Michelangelo Edition"! 







Bestellungen bitte an mich per PN, nach Zahlungseingang per Vorkasse wird das Rad entsprechend angefertigt. Der Umtausch und die RÃ¼ckgabe sind ausgeschlossen, da es sich um EinzelstÃ¼cke handelt. Leichte Abweichungen vom Musterfoto sind mÃ¶glich.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (6. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Für 4500  kann man irgend ein Rad von der Stange kaufen, oder ein von Hand bemaltes EINZIG in der "Michelangelo Edition"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4500 nur für eine Seite? Wie sieht denn die andere aus?


----------



## RazorRamon (6. August 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> 4500 nur für eine Seite? Wie sieht denn die andere aus?


Ebenfalls EINZIG-artig!


----------



## Drood (6. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und wieso verdeidigst du dann den Razor? Der ist doch nicht 'der Andersdenkende'?
> 
> Ansonsten: weitermachen!



Ich habe nicht Razor verteidigt, sondern Attila, indem ich beschlossen habe, seinen tollen Plan, die Leute zu veralbern, nicht zu kommentieren 

Gruß Silke


----------



## RazorRamon (6. August 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht Razor verteidigt, sondern Attila, indem ich beschlossen habe, seinen tollen Plan, die Leute zu veralbern, nicht zu kommentieren
> 
> Gruß Silke


Ich finde auch, dass ihn dringend jemand verteidigen sollte. Sein verzweifelter Versuch, die eigene Blamage als ausgeklügelten Plan darzustellen ist so durchschaubar und bemitleidenswert, dass mir leicht die Tränen gekommen sind.

Ich würde ihm einfach eine Auszeit empfehlen, mit anschließender triumphaler Rückkehr auf einem optimierten EINZIG und Fotos, wie er damit den Jakobsweg abfährt!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (6. August 2013)

Leute...Attila ist nur eine Sklave von RAZOR INTERNATIONAL..allein schon der hohe Preis des Rades spricht dafür..ich sag ja..es sind noch ein paar wenige Plätze frei Richtung Mongolei..wir werden mit der Kraft der gemufften Stahlrahmen wiederkehren..


----------



## A-Zippo (6. August 2013)

nimmst den Nerd mit, wenn, lass ihn und sein 4500Bike dort


----------



## Void333 (7. August 2013)

So habe mich mal frisch angemeldet um auch meinen Senf dazu zu geben.
Vor etwa 2 Wochen kam meine Einzig Lieferung an.

eine kurze Beschreibung:

- 2x (!) der falsche Lenker im Paket
- Falscher Vorbau im Paket
- eine riesige Macke an der Bremsflanke
- Rost an mehreren Stellen des Rahmens
- Kettenlinie musste korrigiert werden
- abgeplatzter Lack an mehreren Stellen des Rahmens. 

+ zumindest die Rahmenhöhe stimmt
+ Schweißnähte sind akzeptabel



Fazit: Rahmen ist in Ordnung, wird neu lackiert nach dieser Saison.
Habe 1 Laufrad reklamiert und das Geld erstattet bekommen. Lenker und Vorbau habe ich behalten, wollte nicht noch eine Wundertüte bekommen.

Einzig muss auf alle Fälle die Ware vor Versand checken, das ist eine "einzige" Katastrophe, was die Mitarbeiter dort abliefern. Ich arbeite selber im Versand, und es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, sich die Sachen noch einmal genauer anzuschauen, bevor man eine Bestellung verschickt. Ich wusste anhand der Kommentare hier im Forum, worauf ich mich einlasse. 
Mit der richtigen Erfahrung kann man sich schon ein brauchbares Bike zusammenstellen, allerdings muss man Mängel in Kauf nehmen und sich darauf einstellen nachbessern zu müssen. Leute ohne Schrauber-Erfahrung kann ich jedenfalls abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (7. August 2013)

Void333 schrieb:


> Einzig muss auf alle Fälle die Ware vor Versand checken [...]



Das kostet Zeit und damit Geld. 

Ansonsten: was hast du denn erwartet? Das sind Moechtegern Hipster-Bikes zum an die Wand lehnen oder durch-die-Stadt-schieben (fuer die, die den Longboard-Trend verschlafen haben!


----------



## RazorRamon (7. August 2013)

Void333 schrieb:


> So habe mich mal frisch angemeldet um auch meinen Senf dazu zu geben.


Ja klar, sehr glaubhaft. 

Da muss man davon ausgehen, dass Leute hier nicht angemeldet waren, aber natürlich drüber informiert sind, dass hier munter fast täglich EINZIG-SHITSTORM veranstaltet wird.

Und sobald Du dein EINZIG hast, meldest Du dich natürlich an, um mitzumachen! Das ist doch so durchsichtig, @_attilla07_ 

Wie wäre es mit Fotos, vom Paket, von den Kratzern, von dem falschen Lenker und Vorbau (was kann an einem Lenker falsch sein?).

Ich denke, ich mache jetzt auch mal einen neuen Account und schreibe, ich hätte ein EINZIG bestellt, dann hätten die mir stattdessen Ballettschuhe in Größe 51 ins Paket gelegt und würden die nicht mehr zurücknehmen.


----------



## R.C. (7. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ich hätte ein EINZIG bestellt, dann hätten die mir stattdessen Ballettschuhe in Größe 51 ins Paket gelegt und würden die nicht mehr zurücknehmen.



Also ich wuerd' dich gerne mal im Tutu sehen


----------



## Void333 (7. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ja klar, sehr glaubhaft.
> 
> Da muss man davon ausgehen, dass Leute hier nicht angemeldet waren, aber natürlich drüber informiert sind, dass hier munter fast täglich EINZIG-SHITSTORM veranstaltet wird.
> 
> ...



nette Begrüßung für Neulinge im Forum. 

Ich wollte lediglich meine Erfahrungen schildern, die ich mit der Marke hatte. 

Fühl dich doch nicht immer gleich angegriffen. Jedesmal wenn jemand was Schlechtes sagt. 

Und zum Thema Lenker, ich wollte einen geraden Lenker in Schwarz. (witzigerweise stand das sogar auf dem Paket) stattdessen war ein goldener Bullhorn-Lenker drin. 
Und anstatt des Bullhorn-Lenkers, der laut Beschreibung dabei sein sollte, war ein "Drop"-Lenker dabei. Der Vorbau ist in weiß anstatt in schwarz angekommen.


----------



## Kittie (7. August 2013)

Da war bei Razor sicher etwas paranoia im Spiel 
Alles halb so schlimm hier, solange man nicht mit seinen teuren Rädern angibt ... hhiiiii


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (7. August 2013)

Wenigstens mal objektiv geschrieben... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (7. August 2013)

Ich sags ja nur!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. August 2013)

@Void333 hallo und herzlich Willkommen..gibt es dein Rad dann auch mal in der gesammten Schönheit zubetrachten?lg Ringo


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (7. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich sags ja nur!



Ich quengel ja auch gar nicht.... 
Finde aber, das sich der Text von Void333 positiv vom Rest abhebt.
Endlich mal einer, der nicht "alles Kagge und sowie Schrott" schreibt, sondern auch das Positive hervorhebt.

desdawegen:

Hallo Void333 und herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Manson-007 (7. August 2013)

Mein EINZIG war EINZIGARTIG genug, sodass ich nur ein EINZIGES Mal gekauft hatte. 
Als ich den Karton damals aufmachte, dachte ich in dem Moment ein Mini-Chemilabor bestellt zu habe, das unterwegs im Karton kaputt ging, denn genau so roch es nach dem Öffnen.

Es war eines der ersten EINZIG bei ebay, damals kamen sie noch im Neuzustand ohne Rost & Co. an. Ich bin damit genau 1 Tag lang gefahren und am Tag darauf wurde dieses _qualitative_ Bike wieder an dem nächsten Depp per Lokalanzeige für fasf den selben Preis verkauft.

Für jemand mit Null-Anspruch möge ein EINZIG zufrieden stellen, für alle anderen ist es reine Geldverschwendung.


----------



## RazorRamon (7. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> FÃ¼r jemand mit Null-Anspruch mÃ¶ge ein EINZIG zufrieden stellen, fÃ¼r alle anderen ist es reine Geldverschwendung.


Nur jemand, der nicht die geringste Ahnung von FahrrÃ¤dern oder dem Markt hat, kann von einem EINZIG enttÃ¤uscht werden, jeder andere weiÃ ganz genau, was er fÃ¼r sein Geld erwarten kann!

Ich sage es noch einmal wahrheitsgemÃ¤Ã, ich bin nicht enttÃ¤uscht von Einzig, im Gegenteil, fÃ¼r weniger als 200 â¬ habe ich ein funktionsfÃ¤higes Fixie, mit dem ich sehr viel SpaÃ haben kann. Wer mehr braucht, soll halt mehr bezahlen, aber nicht Ã¼ber EINZIG meckern.

Merkt Ihr eigentlich wirklich nicht, wo Ihr den Fehler begeht?


----------



## Manson-007 (7. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nur jemand, der nicht die geringste Ahnung von Fahrrädern oder dem Markt hat, kann von einem EINZIG enttäuscht werden, jeder andere weiß ganz genau, was er für sein Geld erwarten kann!
> 
> Ich sage es noch einmal wahrheitsgemäß, ich bin nicht enttäuscht von Einzig, im Gegenteil, für weniger als 200  habe ich ein funktionsfähiges Fixie, mit dem ich sehr viel Spaß haben kann. Wer mehr braucht, soll halt mehr bezahlen, aber nicht über EINZIG meckern.
> 
> Merkt Ihr eigentlich wirklich nicht, wo Ihr den Fehler begeht?



Ich habe deinen Anspruch bereits gesehen und das reicht mir für eine Weile


----------



## RazorRamon (7. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Anspruch bereits gesehen und das reicht mir für eine Weile


Falsche Antwort, Du blamierst Dich immer noch, attillamanson!


----------



## Manson-007 (7. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


>



Nein Razor III  und mein Gott, ist das ein sche.. Bike. kein wunder dass ein EINZIG für dich ein Paradis darstellt.
Mein Rat, bleibt ruhig dabei, manche wollen es nun mal nicht anders haben.


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

Wegen meiner billigen Räder nennen sie mich in meinem Golfclub ja auch "Franz", in Anlehnung an Franz von Assisi, den Schutzpatron aller Singlespeeder!


----------



## A-Zippo (8. August 2013)

@manson: Falls Du noch Argumente brauchst, ich hab auch noch ein "billiges, unwürdiges" Bike, mein Anspruch ist nämlich auch nur fahrradfahren und ich defeniere nicht über den Preis ob es Spass macht: 





Edit: dies Bike hat auch was lustiges: Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen eine Gruppe vom Bikesportverein im Gelände überholt, hab noch gehört wie einer sagte den schnappen wir uns, das haben sie dann auch, an einer
Ausfluggaststätte an der Theke wo ich grad einen Kaffee bestellt habe.
Draussen begutachteten wir unsere Fahrräder. Fazit von denen, mein
Bike entspricht nicht mehr den heutigen Standart. Ich meinte ein bissel mit schmuzeln, naja um euch zu überholen hat es gereicht und erklärte meine Philosophi. Das haben sie ein wenig falsch verstanden. Bei meinem Vaterland ist alles deutsch und darauf kam es mir an. Sie haben sofort rausgefunden das ich ein Nazi bin, die Zeichen dafür waren ja auch eindeutig: Als Dekal waren auf dem Vaterland z.b. 18 Gang, das Gang hab ich abgemacht, wollte eigentlich auch die acht wegmachen so das 1 Gang da steht, bin aber wohl abgelenkt worden, so stand nur Vaterland 18 da.  Der erste Buchstabe ist A, der achte H, ein verblödeter Diktator aus der jüngsten Vergangenheit fängt mit diesen Buchstaben an. Und noch ein paar Beweise hatten sie, komm gar nicht mehr drauf.. achso mein Haarschnitt: fast Glatze. So bilden sich Menschen sehr schnell Ihre Meinung, ähnlich wie Razor BTwin, ich find es sogar besser wie manche Bikes von der Stange hier und die Hauptsache: Razor meint es fährt gut!!!, genau deswegen bedarf es keiner Diskusion. Er findet es gut und da hat keiner das Recht zu sagen es ist billig oder hat keine Darseinsberechtigung. Da wird der Anspruch ähnlich sein wie bei mir. Hauptsache raddeln!... preis spielt keine Rolex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

Danke @A-Zippo, mein Weltbild ist wieder zurechtgerückt, es ist doch noch intelligentes Leben möglich auf der Erde, attillamanson hat mich zuletzt daran zweifeln lassen!

Ja, ich fahre gerne Billigbikes. Eins meiner billigsten (Rahmen nagelneu für 11,90 plus Versand bei einem Online-Auktionshaus ersteigert) fährt auch einwandfrei und durfte auch schon ein paar Radexperten verblüffen.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (8. August 2013)

Wie gut, dass es Leute wie euch hier gibt! 
Sonst müsste ich mich abmelden, da keines meiner Räder forumskonform ist. 
Und da bin ich ich noch stolz drauf! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurbel_jim (8. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Eins meiner _billigsten _(Rahmen nagelneu für 11,90 plus Versand bei einem Online-Auktionshaus ersteigert) fährt auch einwandfrei und *durfte auch schon ein paar Radexperten verblüffen*.



inwiefern bitte schön?


----------



## A-Zippo (8. August 2013)

...das man damit nicht langsamer im idealen Fall sogar schneller ist wie ein Hip-Bike aus dem Laden. (Denke ich mal, so ist es wenigstens bei mir )


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> inwiefern bitte schön?


Die Rahmenform, die Optik und die Performance hatten beeindruckt. Da passt einfach alles zusammen, unter anderem an diesem Rad zeigt sich, wie einfach und schön das Leben doch sein kann.

Übrigens habe ich meiner Frau gerade einen neuen Dacia gekauft!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (8. August 2013)

Jetzt wird das Einzig mit einem Dacia zu den Rennen transportiert. 

PORNO!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-Zippo (8. August 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade einen Skoda Felicia Kombi, BJ 95 aus 1. Rentnerhand gekauft. , und hab noch einen Skoda Pick UP, alles Billigware, aber günstig in Steuern, sehr günstig im Verbrauch, das war für mich die Hauptsache aus rein persönlichen ökologischen Gründen, weil Autofahren für mich nicht so wichtig ist, will nur von A nach B kommen und nach Möglichkeit alles selbst reparieren möchte und da ich kein PC/Diagnose Gerät besitze und selbst wenn könnte ich damit nicht umgehen, muss ich auf "billig/altes ausweichen.

Das schlüpferblaue Bike find ich jetzt optisch gar nicht billig, sieht  doch grundsolide aus


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. August 2013)

Mich würde zumindest mal interessieren wie den ein richtiges Rad auszusehen hat ...also eins für anspruchsvolle Fahrer/Fahrerin.. , nicht für Deppen ebend, ich befürchte das ich dem auch nicht gerecht werden kann diesem von einem User hoch angelegeten Anspruch..und das meine ich jetzt völlig ironiefrei


----------



## A-Zippo (8. August 2013)

so wie jeder für sich es entscheidet: 

für mich z.B. so. Geschichte: auf einen Flohmarkt für 5 Euro gekauft, weil meine Frau auf dem selben einen Überlandseekoffer gekauft hat, hatten wir keinen Platz mehr im Auto, also musste ich über 20 Kilometer ohne Bremsen usw. durch den Wald nach Hause fahren, dort nach Vorstellungen umgebaut und seit dem viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## attila7 (8. August 2013)

Oh Gott, sei im Arsch, echt ey...........
Was für ein dummes Geschwätz.
Habe selten so viel Spass zu lesen wie hier im SSP.
Besser als fernsehen und das will was heissen.
Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitte weiter so.......................


----------



## Manson-007 (8. August 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Mich würde zumindest mal interessieren wie den ein richtiges Rad auszusehen hat ...also eins für anspruchsvolle Fahrer/Fahrerin.. , nicht für Deppen ebend, ich befürchte das ich dem auch nicht gerecht werden kann diesem von einem User hoch angelegeten Anspruch..und das meine ich jetzt völlig ironiefrei



Es gibt nun mal Leute, die mehr wer auf Qualität legen und auch bereit sind Geld dafür auszugeben. 
Das ist z.B. ein Beispiel von einem wertigen Bike ! Zugegeben 4x teuerer ein ein EINZIG-Bike, dafür hat man was gescheites. 
Nicht umsonst sagt man "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" wobei man beim EINZIG-Bike von drei- oder viermal reden muss


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. August 2013)

ok was kostet der silberne Renner so in etwa(heisses Teil in jedemfalle)?Viermal Einzig ist ein wenig schwammig....da gibt es zuviele Preisangaben..ach und der 4500â¬ Mann lebt auch noch..herrlich


----------



## Manson-007 (8. August 2013)

Das komplette Rad für 800  - Ein absolut realistischer Preis !


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Das komplette Rad für 800  - Ein absolut realistischer Preis !


na ok ..wäre mir dann doch erheblich zuviel, da bleib ich bei den Selbstbaurädern, aber das ist ja auch eine Frage des Geldbeutels..was hast du für ein Renner?..und ehrlich gesagt..optisch, natürlich nur optisch, sieht der silberne nicht anders aus wie ein Einzig, sorry..


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

Jetzt wurden hier mehrere "Fremdfabrikate" gezeigt, da möchte ich wieder zurückleiten zu unser aller Lieblingsmarke vom volksnahen Anbieter EINZIG.

Meine EINZIG Kreation in schwarz beim Ausflug an den nahegelegenen Fischteich, wo wieder zahlreiche Passanten die Schönheit des stählernen Rosses bewunderten.

Apropos Stahl, daraus sollte ein SSP natürlich sein, Leichtmetall und Plastik sind zwar wohlgelitten, aber nicht mehr. Mit den b'Twin Reifen schließt sich der Kreis zum anderen "Volksrad" für Leute mit geringem Anspruch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (8. August 2013)

und dafür ein lob....


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> und dafür ein lob....


Danke!



Manson-007 schrieb:


> Das ist z.B. ein Beispiel von einem wertigen Bike !


Das ist zum Beispiel ein Beispiel für ein Beispiel eines beispielsweise wertigen Bikes wäre die (noch) bessere Formulierung gewesen.

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass dieses Bike auch nur ein Kompromiss ist, der von noch teureren Rädern klar geschlagen und auf die Plätze verwiesen wird!

Was wollt Ihr (egal auch wenn es in Wahrehit wohl nur Einer ist) eigentlich wirklich? Wollt Ihr allen Ernstes behaupten, dass Fahrräder teuer sein müssen und dass billige Räder gar nicht funktionieren? 

Dann sind aber Milliarden von Menschen einem Trugschluss aufgesessen, die regelmäßig auf solchen einfachen und trotzdem guten Zweirädern unterwegs sind und damit teilweise sogar ihre Brötchen verdienen.

Erweiterung des Horizont sollte angesagt sein, am besten mal mehr in die Pedale treten statt hier rumzuschreiben. 

Ja, ich habe meine Runde heute schon hinter mir, auf dem b'twin, wegen der passenden Kurbellänge!


----------



## kurbel_jim (8. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal Leute, die mehr wer auf Qualität legen und auch bereit sind Geld dafür auszugeben.
> Das ist z.B. ein Beispiel von einem wertigen Bike ! Zugegeben 4x teuerer ein ein EINZIG-Bike, dafür hat man was gescheites.
> Nicht umsonst sagt man "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" wobei man beim EINZIG-Bike von drei- oder viermal reden muss



mMn sollte man erwähnen, dass die Sugino75 nicht an dem voll abgebildeten Rad montiert ist, das würde schon 1/4 der UVP ausmachen...


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> und ehrlich gesagt..optisch, natürlich nur optisch, sieht der silberne nicht anders aus wie ein Einzig, sorry..


Richtig, aber natürlich fährt es sich darauf anders, weil man ja weiß, dass es teurer war (wobei 800,- ja nicht wirklich teuer ist). Der Rahmen ist wohl auch aus Stahl, das Erz für diesen Stahl wurde möglicherweise an gleicher Stelle gewonnen, die Rohre vielleicht sogar in der gleichen Fabrik hergestellt, am Ende hat sogar der gleiche Schweißroboter den Rahmen zusammengefügt. Ok, möglicherweise wurde der Rahmen dann etwas aufwändiger lackiert.

Sollte der Rahmen aus Chrommolybdänstahl sein, dann kann die Wandstärke der Rohre etwas dünner ausgefallen sein, was den Rahmen einige Gramm leichter machen würde. Sollte das jemand brauchen, dann wäre das Geld gut angelegt. Die Dauerhaltbarkeit hat damit jedoch nicht gewonnen, im Gegenteil, niedriger legierter Stahl ist elastischer und dadurch haltbarer. Die niedrigere Steifigkeit wird halt durch mehr Material ausgeglichen, was man wieder beim Gewicht spürt wie eingangs beschrieben.

Die Fahrräder unserer Großeltern waren aus normalem Stahl und haben ein Leben lang gehalten.

Aber wir sind ja hier im Singlespeed-Bereich, wo sonst sind Fahrräder anzutreffen, bei denen nicht der pure Marktwert über Charakter und Stellenwert entscheidet?

Es ist immer wieder schön, wenn sich Ahnungslose hierher verirren und scheinbar für Verwirrung sorgen. Wenn die am Ende was mitnehmen für sich und ihr Leben, dann ist ihnen damit aber geholfen.

Singlespeed und nicht zuletzt EINZIG sei Dank!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. August 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> mMn sollte man erwähnen, dass die Sugino75 nicht an dem voll abgebildeten Rad montiert ist, das würde schon 1/4 der UVP ausmachen...


aber das macht doch nichts..wichtig ist das es 800 kostet und allein schon deswegen besser sein wird


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (8. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Sollte der Rahmen aus Chrommolybdänstahl sein, dann kann die Wandstärke der Rohre etwas dünner ausgefallen sein, was den Rahmen einige Gramm leichter machen würde. Sollte das jemand brauchen, dann wäre das Geld gut angelegt. Die Dauerhaltbarkeit hat damit jedoch nicht gewonnen, im Gegenteil, niedriger legierter Stahl ist elastischer und dadurch haltbarer. Die niedrigere Steifigkeit wird halt durch mehr Material ausgeglichen, was man wieder beim Gewicht spürt wie eingangs beschrieben.
> 
> Die Fahrräder unserer Großeltern waren aus normalem Stahl und haben ein Leben lang gehalten.



Mensch Razor!
Jetzt sind sie schwer deprimiert. 

Tip: 
Bei leichten Depression hilft ein Bad  mit ätherischen Ölen, bei starken ein Bad mit Föhn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.C. (8. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die Dauerhaltbarkeit hat damit jedoch nicht gewonnen, im Gegenteil, niedriger legierter Stahl ist elastischer und dadurch haltbarer. Die niedrigere Steifigkeit wird halt durch mehr Material ausgeglichen, was man wieder beim Gewicht spürt wie eingangs beschrieben.



'Haltbarer' ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Wird das Rad nur zum herumgurken verwendet, dann ja, wird es 'rauher' bewegt, dann nein.
Wobei die ganzen hier gezeigten Raeder eh allein vom Aufbau her eher nicht materialvernichtend bewegt werden koennen.


----------



## Kittie (8. August 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Tip:
> Bei leichten Depression hilft ein Bad  mit ätherischen Ölen, bei starken ein Bad mit Föhn.




Der Spruch rettet mir den Tag....herrlich


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> 'Haltbarer' ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Wird das Rad nur zum herumgurken verwendet, dann ja, wird es 'rauher' bewegt, dann nein.


Ein "teurer" Chrommolybdänrahmen ist nur dann haltbarer, wenn er an den Fügestellen besser verarbeitet ist (geschweißt oder gelötet), was natürlich bei Topmodellen durchaus sein kann, aber nicht unbedingt sein muss.

Wenn der "billige Hi-Ten-Rahmen" sich ständig verwindet, dann wird er auch nicht so lange halten. Aber wenn er durch dickere Wandstärken seine Festigkeit erhält, was man auf der Waage ablesen kann, dann ist er, gute Schweißnähte vorausgesetzt, haltbarer als sein nobler Bruder, auch wenn das schwer zu glauben und für manche zu verkraften ist.

Zurück zum EINZIG-Rahmen, der ist gebaut für die Ewigkeit und wird vielleicht als EINZIGes Überbleibsel mal Zeugnis unserer Kultur ablegen, wenn in tausenden von Jahren nichts mehr übrig ist von den 4 500  Mimosen aus Leichtmetall oder gebackenem Kohlenstoff.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (8. August 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> mMn sollte man erwähnen, dass die Sugino75 nicht an dem voll abgebildeten Rad montiert ist, das würde schon 1/4 der UVP ausmachen...



Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, dass es scheinbar zwei komplett verschiedene Fahrräder sind. Denn die abgebildeten Felgen sind auch verschieden.

Also wenn, dann ist es ein Beispiel für ZWEI wertige Bikes.
Oder ein Beispiel dafür, dass nur weil es ein wertiges Bike ist, es noch lange keine wertigen Abbildungen dafür geben muss?


Oder will hier einfach jemand, der keine Ahnung von Bikes hat, sein Nicht-Wissen durch viele 's kompensieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (8. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wenn der "billige Hi-Ten-Rahmen" sich ständig verwindet, dann wird er auch nicht so lange halten. Aber wenn er durch dickere Wandstärken seine Festigkeit erhält, was man auf der Waage ablesen kann, dann ist er, gute Schweißnähte vorausgesetzt, haltbarer als sein nobler Bruder, auch wenn das schwer zu glauben und für manche zu verkraften ist.



Nein, ist er nicht. Obwohl natuerlich ein 'billiger' CroMoly Rahmen (aus einem Komplettrad) auch weniger aushaelt als ein 'teurer' (so einfach ist das aber heutzutage nicht mehr, da sind die Rahmen eher leicht und halten nicht zuletzt deswegen auch oft weniger aus). 
Und ja, ich habe Stahlrahmen, -gabeln, -kurbeln und Lenker aller 3 Kategorien verdellt, verbogen und gerissen (und nein, dafuer muss man nur genuegend lange BMX fahren).
Das EINZIGE was man schliessen kann, ist, dass frueher (80er/90er) auch die hochwertigen Stahlrahmen mehr ausgehalten haben (aber auch schwerer waren).


----------



## Manson-007 (8. August 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, dass es scheinbar zwei komplett verschiedene Fahrräder sind. Denn die abgebildeten Felgen sind auch verschieden.
> 
> Also wenn, dann ist es ein Beispiel für ZWEI wertige Bikes.
> Oder ein Beispiel dafür, dass nur weil es ein wertiges Bike ist, es noch lange keine wertigen Abbildungen dafür geben muss?
> ...



Das sind auch Beispiele für 2 Bikes und muss wirklich nicht darüber diskutiert werden.
Ist ja auch keine Kunst daraus zu erkennen, weil ein Bild Riemen hat und das andere nicht ... Du scheinst ja ein gaaaaaanz schlauer Fuchs zu sein


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nein, ist er nicht. Obwohl natuerlich ein 'billiger' CroMoly Rahmen (aus einem Komplettrad) auch weniger aushaelt als ein 'teurer' (so einfach ist das aber heutzutage nicht mehr, da sind die Rahmen eher leicht und halten nicht zuletzt deswegen auch oft weniger aus).
> Und ja, ich habe Stahlrahmen, -gabeln, -kurbeln und Lenker aller 3 Kategorien verdellt, verbogen und gerissen (und nein, dafuer muss man nur genuegend lange BMX fahren).
> Das EINZIGE was man schliessen kann, ist, dass frueher (80er/90er) auch die hochwertigen Stahlrahmen mehr ausgehalten haben (aber auch schwerer waren).


Meine Erfahrungen und meine später erworbene Sachkenntnis sprechen eine andere Sprache!

Meinen persönlichen Rahmenbruch hatte ich an meinem scheinbar hochwertigsten Stahlrahmen erlitten. Das damalige Koga Miyata (siehe Originalfoto) Topmodell mit dreifach konifiziertem Chrommolybdän-Rahmen aus "Spline" verstärkten Rohren (ähnlich Columbus SLX usw.) ist glatt durchgebrochen. 







Das Rad war erst ein Jahr alt, unfassbar, ich war mit dem in Frankreich unterwegs gewesen, auf den Spuren der Tour de France. Plötzlich flatterte das Teil fürchterlich auf einer schnellen Abfahrt, ich hätte nie im Leben bei dem für mich damals richtig teuren Rad, das mein ganzer Stolz war, einen Bruch erwartet.

Der Hersteller auch nicht, da war lebenslange Garantie drauf, den Nachfolger, der verstärkt wurde (auch um ein paar zusätzliche Gramm Material) und plötzlich nur noch 10 Jahre Garantie hatte erhielt ich als Ersatz und habe ihn heute noch.

Einen Rahmenbruch bei einem billigen Modell hatte ich noch nicht, nur bei einem Unfall mit einem betrunkenen Autofahrer mal eine (billige) Stahlgabel verbogen, die aber nicht gebrochen war.

Rohre aus Chrommolybdän sind bei gleicher Wandstärke steifer, deshalb können diese geringer ausfallen und Gewicht sparen. Mehr bringt es nicht, die Bruchfestigkeit ist geringer als bei niedriger legierten Stählen. Trotzdem halten beide Stahlsorten im Prinzip ewig, der Knackpunkt ist die Verarbeitung, sprich die Schweißnähte. Aber auch da sind die dickeren Rohre im Vorteil, weil sie einfacher zu bearbeiten sind. Rahmenbrüche dürften bei EINZIG wohl nie ein Thema werden!

Letztlich ist aber das Gesamtkunstwerk entscheidend, man muss ganz genau hinsehen, der Preis alleine gibt nicht genug Antworten. Ich hatte auch schon schlecht verarbeitete Räder mit Chromo-Aufkleber sowie toll verarbeitete Hi-Ten Rahmen gesehen. Warum war wohl unser seliges Schauff-Tandem damals "nur aus Wasserrohrstahl", aber dafür ganz fein und sauber in Muffen gelötet? Der Nachfolger von Burley war aus Chrommolybdän, aber ohne Muffen. Im Prinzip war das Material egal gewesen, beide Rahmen waren perfekt, nur die Ausstattung am Burley passte besser zu unserem damals "hohen Anspruch"!


----------



## R.C. (8. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Rohre aus Chrommolybdän sind bei gleicher Wandstärke steifer, deshalb können diese geringer ausfallen und Gewicht sparen.



Es sei denn, man spart nicht ganz so viel Gewicht und hat dann einen tatsaechlich stabileren Rahmen/Gabel/Kurbel/Lenker. Wie immer die Abwaegung zwischen Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit.

Ist aber, wie schon gesagt, im Falle solcher Raeder wie der Einzigs sowieso Perlen vor die Saeue, da die kaum stark beansprucht werden.
Jetzt abgesehen von deinen, irgendwann nicht mehr rekonvaleszenten, Moerderschenkeln!


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man spart nicht ganz so viel Gewicht und hat dann einen tatsaechlich stabileren Rahmen/Gabel/Kurbel/Lenker. Wie immer die Abwaegung zwischen Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Ist aber, wie schon gesagt, im Falle solcher Raeder wie der Einzigs sowieso Perlen vor die Saeue, da die kaum stark beansprucht werden.
> Jetzt abgesehen von deinen, irgendwann nicht mehr rekonvaleszenten, Moerderschenkeln!


Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. August 2013)

fixie-noob schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man erwÃ¤hnen, dass es scheinbar zwei komplett verschiedene fahrrÃ¤der sind. Denn die abgebildeten felgen sind auch verschieden.
> 
> Also wenn, dann ist es ein beispiel fÃ¼r zwei wertige bikes.
> Oder ein beispiel dafÃ¼r, dass nur weil es ein wertiges bike ist, es noch lange keine wertigen abbildungen dafÃ¼r geben muss?
> ...


mÃ¶glich ist so vieles


----------



## A-Zippo (8. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal Leute, die mehr wer auf Qualität legen und auch bereit sind Geld dafür auszugeben.
> Das ist z.B. ein Beispiel von einem wertigen Bike ! Zugegeben 4x teuerer ein ein EINZIG-Bike, dafür hat man was gescheites.
> Nicht umsonst sagt man "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" wobei man beim EINZIG-Bike von drei- oder viermal reden muss




Ich seh da nur ein Nullachtfünfzehnrad, das in Pose gesetzt wurde, kein Staubkorn hat, Reifen ungefahren... wenn der Besitzer kein Foto hat wo mann sieht das es wenigsten mal zur Eisdiele gefahren ist, ist es für mich ein Katalogbild wo man weder Fahreigenschaften, Haltbarkeit oder sonstwas in den Raum stellen kann.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (8. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Ich seh da nur ein Nullachtfünfzehnrad, das in Pose gesetzt wurde, kein Staubkorn hat, Reifen ungefahren... wenn der Besitzer kein Foto hat wo mann sieht das es wenigsten mal zur Eisdiele gefahren ist, ist es für mich ein Katalogbild wo man weder Fahreigenschaften, Haltbarkeit oder sonstwas in den Raum stellen kann.



Ich seh noch nicht mal Rad, geschweige denn ein Fahrrad.
Nur Billigsware aus der Bauschlosserei LingLong & Co Ltd, Shanghai. 

Oder sollten das etwa umlackierte Rahmen von Einzig sein?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. August 2013)

dachte auch das ich das Rad des Users mal sehe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (8. August 2013)

Wenn ihr weiter soooo kritisch sei, wird bald keiner mehr was zeigen oder schreiben....
Kommt schon, die Kiste hat doch was...und wenn´s nur der sehr schöne Sattel ist


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. August 2013)

der Sattel ist TOPP..den hab ich auch auf meinem Cicli Diamant.. BLB


----------



## A-Zippo (8. August 2013)

Kritisch?.... da erzählt jemand was von Qualität, Haltbarkeit und Wertigkeit und dann hat das Bike auf den Bild noch nie einen Kilometer gefahren, wie will man es dann beurteilen?. Dann kann ich mir auch Bilder aus dem Katalog angucken, da braucht dann auch keiner hier posten. Heute bin ich viermal gefahren mit zwei Bikes, alle sind danach dreckig.


----------



## RazorRamon (8. August 2013)

Keine Angst, die kommen immer wieder, wenn auch unter anderem Namen.

attillamanson hatte ja nicht behauptet, das graue Hippsterbike wäre seins, er hat es nur als Beispiel für ein wertiges Rad gezeigt. Wertig ist es, seiner Meinung nach, weil es viermal so viel kostet wie ein EINZIG.


----------



## svenso (8. August 2013)

Das scheint an Snake Ride zu sein. Habe die Seite auch mal gefunden. Wie die Qualität des Rahmens ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, allerdings würde ich einfach schätzen - so kritisch ich EINZIG und Konsorten sehe - die Dinger von Snake Rides, Myownbike und Einzig werden wohl auf gleicher Basis entstehen und eventuell sogar aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen. Von daher möchte ich nicht bewerten was besser ist. Wenn man das Einzig mit guten LR, lagern usw ausstattet wird man bestimmt auch damit viel Spass haben.


----------



## RazorRamon (9. August 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Wenn man das Einzig mit guten LR, lagern usw ausstattet wird man bestimmt auch damit viel Spass haben.


Welche Erfahrungen hast Du noch mal mit den Lagern des EINZIG und den Laufrädern gemacht, welche Schäden hattest Du?

Und warum noch mal kann man keinen Spaß haben, ehe die Teile ausgewechselt worden sind?

Übrigens IST mein schwarzer EINZIG Rahmen durchweg mit anderen Lagern (FAG und Shimano) sowie mit anderen Laufrädern bestückt. Fährt das Rad deshalb besser oder wesentlich anders als mein weißes "Serien-EINZIG"? Drei mal darfst Du raten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (9. August 2013)

Das war kein Angriff auf Einzig und schon garnicht auf deine achsotollen Bikes, die wohl alle durch die Bank weg mega toll sind und mit denen du nach deinen Angaben gerne Schalter überholst und dich dabei mega toll fühlst, dass du Rennradler mit nem SSP in die Tasche steckst. Ist doch schön wenn deine Bikes dir so viel Freude bereiten und dich zu neuen höchstleistungen anspornen!

Meine Aussage bezog sich nur darauf, dass das SnakeRide wohl in Augen vieler hochwertiger angesehen wird, weil es eben "Marken"-Komponenten ala Sugino und Konsorten an Bord hat. Im Endeffekt wird der Rahmen aber identisch sein.

Meine Erfahrungen mit LRS von Einzig? Einmal bestellt, beide waren nicht toll zentriert und haben geeiert, kein Schaden, aber bei anderen LRS in der Preisklasse hatte ich das nicht, deshalb habe ich sie zurückgeschickt und mir bei CNC Sturmey Archer und Chrina Laufräder bestellt. Die waren gut. Aber diese Aussage kann dir eigentlich egal sein, denn du findest wieder Gegenargumente und Gegenbeispiele aus deine Radfahrerkarriere und falls das nicht klappt trollst du auf andere Art und Weise herum. Also: Immer schön locker bleiben


----------



## Fixie-Noob (9. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Das sind auch Beispiele für 2 Bikes und muss wirklich nicht darüber diskutiert werden.
> Ist ja auch keine Kunst daraus zu erkennen, weil ein Bild Riemen hat und das andere nicht ... Du scheinst ja ein gaaaaaanz schlauer Fuchs zu sein



Ja natürlich bin ich ein gaaaaanz Schlauer! In meinem Freundeskreis bin ich der Schlauste. Sozusagen der Einhinige unter den Hirnlosen. 


Aber was ist denn bitte bei Einzig los? In deren Ebay-Shop kann man jetzt auch Regale, Iphone-Schutzhüllen und Gehfreie (Wie ist die Mehrzahl von Gehfrei?) kaufen.


----------



## RazorRamon (9. August 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Da
> Meine Aussage bezog sich nur darauf, dass das SnakeRide wohl in Augen vieler hochwertiger angesehen wird, weil es eben "Marken"-Komponenten ala Sugino und Konsorten an Bord hat. Im Endeffekt wird der Rahmen aber identisch sein.


Ein Rad, das 800 â¬ kostet wird in "den Augen vieler" als hochwertiger angesehen, als eins das 200 â¬ kostet, welche Ãberraschung!


Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn bitte bei Einzig los? In deren Ebay-Shop kann man jetzt auch Regale, Iphone-SchutzhÃ¼llen und Gehfreie (Wie ist die Mehrzahl von Gehfrei?) kaufen.


Damit hat EINZIG die Zufriedenheitsquote seiner KÃ¤ufer bereits extrem gesteigert, von vorher Ã¼ber 98 auf jetzt Ã¼ber 99 %. Wobei schon die 98 % zufriedener Kunden ein anderes Bild gezeichnet hatten als das, was der eine Kritiker mit den vielen Accounts hier uns weismachen mÃ¶chte!


----------



## Void333 (9. August 2013)

Ich bastel ja gerade noch an meinem Hobel, werde aber Bilder reinstellen sobald ich fertig bin.


----------



## RazorRamon (9. August 2013)

Ich bastele auch gerade an meinem neuen "Projekt aus dem Karton"!

Noch um einiges billiger als EINZIG, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich habe weniger bezahlt, sehr wenig, wenn man vergleichbare Produkte heranzieht, das was ich bisher in Augenschein genommen habe ist eindeutig eine bis zwei Ligen unterhalb von Einzig angesiedelt. 

Die Räder muss ich zentrieren, ich bin gerade dabei. Das habe ich beim EINZIG aber auch tun müssen, jedoch war die Abweichung dort minimal gegenüber dem, was mir jetzt entgegensieht! Der Vorbau ist schief verschweißt.

Das ist aber nicht schlimm, was nicht taugt wird getauscht, die Basis, sprich der Rahmen wird seinen Zweck erfüllen, der scheint in Ordnung zu sein.

Mal sehen, vielleicht berichte ich weiter über diese Geschichte, vielleicht ist sie das aber auch gar nicht wert, ich lasse mich selbst überraschen!


----------



## Manson-007 (9. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ein Rad, das 800  kostet wird in "den Augen vieler" als hochwertiger angesehen, als eins das 200  kostet, welche Überraschung!
> 
> Damit hat EINZIG die Zufriedenheitsquote seiner Käufer bereits extrem gesteigert, von vorher über 98 auf jetzt über 99 %. Wobei schon die 98 % zufriedener Kunden ein anderes Bild gezeichnet hatten als das, was der eine Kritiker mit den vielen Accounts hier uns weismachen möchte!



Eben, die 200 sind auf jeden Fall aus dem Fenster geschmissenes Geld. Was habe ich davon, wenn ich mein Geld wegschmeisse bzw. so eine Schrottmühle kaufe. Allein bei dem Anblick von schlechten Komponenten bekommt man Augenkrebs.
Billig und Geil ist nun mal nicht mein Ding, lieber was gescheites, wo man länger daran Spaß hat.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. August 2013)

Nun zeig doch mal deinen Renner


----------



## A-Zippo (10. August 2013)

@ Manson:  durch ständige Wiederholen wirst du nicht glaubhafter, was ist den nun gescheiter?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. August 2013)

Ob er überhaupt ein Rad hat?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. August 2013)

Also ein 911er ist ja deutlich besser als ein Twingo..und kostet auch mehr..ich fahre aber einen Astra...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (10. August 2013)

_manson-007_ ist doch definitiv nur ein Zweit-, Dritt- oder Was weiß ich wievielter Account eines bemitleidenswerten Zeitgenossen.

Wahrscheinlich spielt der Typ "Böser User - Guter User" und gibt sich halt als manson besonders schäbig und uneinsichtig. Dann wird es noch gemäßigte und auch richtig sympathische Ausgaben davon geben.

Wieso ich so auf meiner Theorie beharre? Weil doch niemand wirklich so **** sein kann!

Das ist übrigens mein Neuerwerb zusammengebaut, ich bin begeistert, wieviel Spaß das macht. Ideal für die Therapie nach dem Kreuzbandriss, ich kann wieder Muskeln aufbauen und Kondition trainieren!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. August 2013)

Na auf jedenfall hat er kein Fahrrad..der 007..


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. August 2013)

Definitiv ein ENZIGartiges Singlespeed...


----------



## RazorRamon (10. August 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Na auf jedenfall hat er kein Fahrrad..der 007..


Die sind ihm doch alle nicht wertig genug!

Sollte er aber wirklich jemand sein, der sich überhaupt kein Rad leisten kann und deshalb sogar dem kleinen Mann sein billiges EINZIG neidet, dann sollten wir Nachsicht mit ihm üben!


----------



## A-Zippo (10. August 2013)

Mit so einem Roller ist ein Kumpel von mir über den Ural gefahren, dahinter sogar noch einen Hänger, glaub der steht deshalb sogar im Guiness-Buch.


----------



## Manson-007 (10. August 2013)

Schon wieder so ein billges Rad zusammen gebaut, in dieser Kategorie habe ich auch schon wertigere Teile gesehen.
Merkst du es nicht, lieber ein ein paar Bikes und dafür gescheit anstatt einen Haufen Metallschrott.


----------



## A-Zippo (10. August 2013)

Nun wirst doch ganz schön anstregend, Dein Unterhaltungsfaktor ist mittlerweile gleich null. Deshalb ein Igno, da war der Hundehaufen in dem ich heute morgen reingetretten bin interessanter.


----------



## RazorRamon (10. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein billges Rad zusammen gebaut, in dieser Kategorie habe ich auch schon wertigere Teile gesehen.


Ich habe aber NOCH wertigere gesehen als Du! 

Außerdem kommt auf meinen Roller gerade ein Ritchey Tom Slick aufs Vorderrad, wertig he?


----------



## oscar (10. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Außerdem kommt auf meinen Roller gerade ein Ritchey Tom Slick aufs Vorderrad, wertig he?


Genau, nur einer, dafür aber ein WCS 
Der Roller sieht spaßig aus übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (10. August 2013)

einen einzig(en) Ritchey Slick hab ich auch noch rumliegen, was machst mit den Reifen die drauf sind?... mein Junge hat nen unglaublichen Verschleiss, die sehen robust aus.


----------



## RazorRamon (10. August 2013)

Ich wechsele die beiden Laufräder komplett aus, lasse sie aber mal liegen, falls ich sie irgendwann doch brauche. Die Qualität der Naben und Felgen ist nicht sehr hoch, die Reifen sehen tatsächlich robust und schwer aus.

Für einen Roller gilt noch mehr als für ein SSP, was nicht dran ist, kann nicht kaputt gehen. Verschleißteile gibt es ja noch weniger als beim Fahrrad.


----------



## A-Zippo (10. August 2013)

Kannst mal auf den Reifen gucken welche Marke usw., vielleicht kommt man ja so dran, die gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## RazorRamon (10. August 2013)

Klar, habe ich getan, aber da steht nur XJ drauf, das muss der Hersteller sein, ansonsten nur die Größenangaben.

Ist wohl ein sogenannter "No Name" Hersteller, wie stehe ich jetzt wieder da vor mansonattilla?

Übrigens habe ich gerade erst entdeckt, dass man das Hinterrad gute 4 cm höher montieren kann, die Ausfallenden haben eine zweite Aufnahme, dadurch verringert sich die Trittbretthöhe, wodurch man Kraft spart. Ich werde schon zum Rollerfachmann, trotz Billigangebot. Und ich habe Spaß, obwohl das nicht sein dürfte, wegen fehlender Wertigkeit!


----------



## Manson-007 (10. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich habe aber NOCH wertigere gesehen als Du!
> 
> Außerdem kommt auf meinen Roller gerade ein Ritchey Tom Slick aufs Vorderrad, wertig he?



Sehr wertig, gratuliere


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (10. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. August 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


>



Hat das einen Grund warum dein Rad vor einem Darkroom parkt? 


Ferkels... 

Schön isses aber, hoffentlich auch wertig genug für einige User!


----------



## ChosenOne (10. August 2013)

Ihr stellt Euch an wie kleine Mädchen; nach knapp zwei Seiten könntet Ihr drüber hinweg sein, aber scheinbar wurde ein wunder Punkt getroffen.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (10. August 2013)

Das war letzte Woche auf einer Hippieparty + 1 Jahr und paar Tage im einsatz!!!


----------



## Drood (10. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> _manson-007_ ist doch definitiv nur ein Zweit-, Dritt- oder Was weiß ich wievielter Account eines bemitleidenswerten Zeitgenossen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich spielt der Typ "Böser User - Guter User" und gibt sich halt als manson besonders schäbig und uneinsichtig. Dann wird es noch gemäßigte und auch richtig sympathische Ausgaben davon geben.
> 
> ...



Einfach nur gut!!! Viel Spaß damit Razor!! Vor vielen vielen Jahren hatte sich der Sohn von Freunden mit irgendwie vier Jahren oder so in einen PUCH-Tretroller verkuckt. Schnell gekauft. Seine kleine Schwester musste dann natürlich auch einen haben. Nach kurzer Zeit waren Eltern und Freundeskreis vom Neid zerfressen....und wir kauften uns alle das Erwachsenenmodell davon...und rollerten fürdhin fröhlich grinsend in den Sonnenuntergang. Eine unglaublich gute Zeit und was für ein Spaß mit diesen Tretrollern. 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Drood (10. August 2013)

ChosenOne schrieb:


> Ihr stellt Euch an wie kleine Mädchen; nach knapp zwei Seiten könntet Ihr drüber hinweg sein, aber scheinbar wurde ein wunder Punkt getroffen.



Wie soll zum Beispiel ich mich denn sonst anstellen? Ich bin ein Mädchen und nur 1,80 groß


----------



## RazorRamon (10. August 2013)

Danke Silke! Der SpaÃ ist unbeschreiblich. Das andere Vorderrad mit dem Tom Slick 1,4 und der Umbau des Hinterrades haben das Trittbrett um einige Zentimeter abgesenkt wodurch ich enorm Kraft spare gegenÃ¼ber meinen ersten Fahrversuchen gestern. Heute war ich schon richtig flott unterwegs, fÃ¼r Morgen ist eine Tour geplant, bei der meine Frau und unser JÃ¼ngster mit ihren RÃ¤dern und ich mit dem Roller fahre, es ist herrlich!

Optisch passt das Ganze noch nicht optimal, ich werde noch einen anderen Hinterreifen besorgen, der farblich besser harmoniert. Ein "wertigerer Lenker" aus Aluminium und ein anderer Vorbau sind jetzt dran, sowie ergonomisch gÃ¼nstiger "HÃ¶rner", die beim Roller absolut sinnvoll sind. Schade, dass EINZIG keine Rollerrahmen und/oder komplette Roller anbietet, das wÃ¤re noch eine Runde Sache! 






  @_manson_attillaChosenOne: An meinem EINZIG fahre ich Ã¼brigens einen SQLab 611 Sattel fÃ¼r 100 â¬, ein sehr wertiges Teil!


----------



## R.C. (11. August 2013)

ALSO DAS GEHT ZU WEIT! 

Ein Scooter ginge ja noch, die sind zwar fast genauso peinlich, machen aber wenigstens im Park Spass [aber nicht weitererzaehlen!]
Aber wer sowas faehrt, der hat doch sein Lebensrecht verwirkt und gehoert geaechtet!


----------



## A-Zippo (11. August 2013)

punkto Reifen, das sind Reifen für Lastenräder, hab welche gefunden, ok, ehrlicherweise für unwertige Lastenräder, die brauchen ja nix aushalten.

Tschüssi (mit Händchen winkt, weil ich ein Mädchen bin )


----------



## RazorRamon (11. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Aber wer sowas faehrt, der hat doch sein Lebensrecht verwirkt und gehoert geaechtet!


Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass jeder irgendwo etwas hat, für das er sich schämen müsste.

Wahrscheinlich ist auch mansonattilachosenone in Wahrheit jemand, mit dem sich keiner in der Öffentlichkeit sehen lassen wollte.

Hier im EINZIG Thread kann man sich aber gehen lassen, da muss einem doch nichts peinlich sein.

Ich oute mich jetzt mal bezüglich meines Lieblingsgetränkes: Malzbier!


----------



## cyano (11. August 2013)

Oh Mann, da ist man mal eine Woche nicht on und hier gehts wieder zu wie Sau 

 @RazorRamon, das Ritzel ist gut angekommen (dank eines etwas faulen DHL Boten zwar recht spät, aber an der Haustür klingeln ist ja auch echt zu viel verlangt) 
Das Ritzel ist jetzt auch dran, mit ein wenig gefluche und etwas mehr Gewalt, es hat sich kein passender Abnehmer für das kaputte Ritzel gefunden . Beim montieren klappte alles Problemlos. 
Nochmal vielen Dank! Scharfer Roller 

LG cyano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moneyball (11. August 2013)

Das ist echt lustig hier !


----------



## R.C. (11. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass jeder irgendwo etwas hat, für das er sich schämen müsste.



Schaemen ist ein viel zu schwaches Wort dafuer!
Ich kann ja Nazis, Vergewaltiger, Paedophile und Moerder bis zu einem gewissen Grad verstehen, aber die abartigen Gedankengaenge von solchen Rollerfahrern gehen weit ueber das hinaus, was zu tolerieren ich bereit bin! 
Jeder Mensch, der auch nur ein Fitzelchen Ehrgefuehl oder Moralvorstellung hat, wuerde sich doch eher alle Gliedmassen abnehmen lassen, als auch nur auf einem Photo mit solch einer mechanischen Abomination zu posiern!


----------



## A-Zippo (11. August 2013)

Im Leben muss man-n meistens zwischen seinen guten Ruf und das Vergnügen wählen.


----------



## IngoButtermilch (11. August 2013)

Gar nicht so einfach, sich hier zurecht zu finden, da sind ziemlich viele "verschlüsselte" Beiträge darunter, wie mir scheint. Einzig ist mir als "Marke" auch schon aufgefallen, ich dachte aber nicht, dass die so einen großen Einfluss haben und in der Szene schon eine Rolle spielen. Mir schien das so eine Briefkastenfirma zu sein, die mal ein paar Räder zwischen anderem Kram verscherbelt. Aber die gibt es wohl doch schon länger.

Die Preise sind ja annehmbar und wenn die Produkte einigermaßen fahrbar sind, auch eine Überlegung wert. Um mal etwas Fixed Erfahrung zu sammeln denke ich auch gerade darüber nach, mir so ein Teil zu bestellen. Aber ich bin ehrlich, ich schaue auf Heller und Pfennig, ich würde auch noch weniger als 249,- bezahlen wollen.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. August 2013)

Und schon wieder einer! Buttermilch ist gar nicht übel, mal was anderes als mansonattilllachosenone usw.!

Jetzt fahr ich erst mit dem Auto zum Fußball (Schiedsrichterbeobachtung), danach eine Runde Roller mit Frau und Kind, die mich auf dem Rad begleiten. Dabei werde ich wohl kaum Zeit haben, über Wertigkeit einzelner Konsumgüter zu philosophieren, ich werde einfach rollen und Spaß haben.


----------



## Manson-007 (11. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Und schon wieder einer! Buttermilch ist gar nicht übel, mal was anderes als mansonattilllachosenone usw.!
> 
> Jetzt fahr ich erst mit dem Auto zum Fußball (Schiedsrichterbeobachtung), danach eine Runde Roller mit Frau und Kind, die mich auf dem Rad begleiten. Dabei werde ich wohl kaum Zeit haben, über Wertigkeit einzelner Konsumgüter zu philosophieren, ich werde einfach rollen und Spaß haben.



Na jetzt wird es wohl nicht mehr mit der Schleichwerbung für EINZIG und neuerdings für die dieses komische minderwertige Teil ohne Sattel 

Und wenn du einen 100  SQLab Sattel bei dem EINZIG verbaut, sagt es doch nur aus, dass die anderen Komponenten aus Schrott bestehen.

Werde nie verstehen, wie man ein Billigsprodukt mit allem Nachdruck verteidigen kann. Der Verkauf von EINZIG-Schrott sollte verboten werden, alles wegen der Gefahr von augenkrebs, wenn man sich diese minderwertigen Komponenten jeden Tag ansehen muss.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (11. August 2013)

IngoButtermilch schrieb:


> Gar nicht so einfach, sich hier zurecht zu finden, da sind ziemlich viele "verschlüsselte" Beiträge darunter, wie mir scheint. Einzig ist mir als "Marke" auch schon aufgefallen, ich dachte aber nicht, dass die so einen großen Einfluss haben und in der Szene schon eine Rolle spielen. Mir schien das so eine Briefkastenfirma zu sein, die mal ein paar Räder zwischen anderem Kram verscherbelt. Aber die gibt es wohl doch schon länger.
> 
> Die Preise sind ja annehmbar und wenn die Produkte einigermaßen fahrbar sind, auch eine Überlegung wert. Um mal etwas Fixed Erfahrung zu sammeln denke ich auch gerade darüber nach, mir so ein Teil zu bestellen. Aber ich bin ehrlich, ich schaue auf Heller und Pfennig, ich würde auch noch weniger als 249,- bezahlen wollen.


Letztlich musst du eh deine eignen Schlüsse ziehen..die EINZIG die ich hatte sind gut gewesen..wobei ich beide nur als Rahmenset(inkl Lager) gekauft habe und dann den Rest nach Geschmack dazu gekauft habe..


----------



## Kittie (11. August 2013)

Das findet ja gar kein Ende hier....Was kann man mit seiner freien Zeit alles schönes anfangen....Radfahren zum beispiel


----------



## 1speedtreiber (11. August 2013)

komisch oder?das in einem Forum was geschrieben wird..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Na jetzt wird es wohl nicht mehr mit der Schleichwerbung für EINZIG und neuerdings für die dieses komische minderwertige Teil ohne Sattel
> 
> Und wenn du einen 100  SQLab Sattel bei dem EINZIG verbaut, sagt es doch nur aus, dass die anderen Komponenten aus Schrott bestehen.
> 
> Werde nie verstehen, wie man ein Billigsprodukt mit allem Nachdruck verteidigen kann. Der Verkauf von EINZIG-Schrott sollte verboten werden, alles wegen der Gefahr von augenkrebs, wenn man sich diese minderwertigen Komponenten jeden Tag ansehen muss.



Sagt der, von dem man nicht weiß was der fährt^^
Also ich find mein Einzig ganz toll.
Für die Stadt reicht es alle mal.
Einzig die Bremsbeläge sind doch recht günstig geraten.

Außerdem: Wieviel soll denn so ein 0815 Stahlrahmen mit Starrgabel kosten? Nur weil da irgendein Name drauf steht 457?
Find ich völlig ausreichend und okay für ~200 ein Rad für die Stadt.
Ist auch noch fünf mal hochwertiger als der Schrott von Fahrrad XXXL und Real und co


----------



## RazorRamon (11. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Und wenn du einen 100 â¬ SQLab Sattel bei dem EINZIG verbaut, sagt es doch nur aus, dass die anderen Komponenten aus Schrott bestehen.


Wirklich? Also bestehen alle Komponenten aller FahrrÃ¤der der Welt aus Schrott, wenn der Originalsattel getauscht, und ein 100 â¬ Sattel drauf montiert wird? Oder gilt diese Formel nur bei EINZIG, und wenn es so ist, warum ist das so?

ÃberhÃ¶rst Du eigentlich die Rufe hier? Zeig doch endlich mal Dein wertiges Rad, oder warum dauert das so lange? Musst Du erst noch jemanden finden, dessen Rad Du fotografieren darfst?

  @_Cr3ckb0t_, das trifft ja voll zu, was Du schreibst, allerdings werden das hier nicht alle verstehen kÃ¶nnen und wollen. Trotzdem erfrischend zu lesen, so wunderbar leicht ist das Sein!


----------



## A-Zippo (11. August 2013)

... ich weis gar nicht wieso ihr den Vollpfosten noch beachtet, das ist ja als wenn man extra immer und immer wieder in Hundekacke tritt


----------



## ChosenOne (11. August 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Das findet ja gar kein Ende hier....Was kann man mit seiner freien Zeit alles schönes anfangen....Radfahren zum beispiel


Da hab' ich ja bereits vor einigen Beiträgen darauf hingewiesen; aber der Chef des Threads kommt aus seinen sich im Kreis drehenden Verschwörungstheorien plus wachsende Profilneurose und Internet-Größenwahn nicht mehr heraus.
Man kann aber vieles mit der ignore-Funktion ausbalancieren.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. August 2013)

ChosenOne schrieb:


> Da hab' ich ja bereits vor einigen Beiträgen darauf hingewiesen;


Da Du aber erst seit etwa einem Monat hier angemeldet bist, interessiert das Niemanden, was Du schreibst!


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Da Du aber erst seit etwa einem Monat hier angemeldet bist, interessiert das Niemanden, was Du schreibst!



Ehemm... du hast auch nur 1/5 meiner Beiträge in diesen Forum und bist zwei Monate später erst gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (12. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Da Du aber erst seit etwa einem Monat hier angemeldet bist, interessiert das Niemanden, was Du schreibst!



Doch, mich zum Bleistift...


----------



## Fixie-Noob (12. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> ... ich weis gar nicht wieso ihr den Vollpfosten noch beachtet, das ist ja als wenn man extra immer und immer wieder in Hundekacke tritt



Hahaaa, der war gut!

Los Manson007, zeig endlich her dein oberwertiges Bike. Oder bist du in Wahrheit Autofahrer?


----------



## Deleted 112231 (12. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt mal bezüglich meines Lieblingsgetränkes: Malzbier!



Ich trinke auch gerne Malzbier und bin völlig davon überzeugt dass günstige Räder für fast jeden Radfahrer reichen, alles dadrüber ist halt bling-bling Porn den man sich aus Optikgründen oder weil man Spaß an der Freude hat zulegt. Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?


----------



## moneyball (12. August 2013)

Geht es hier immer so krass ab ?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (12. August 2013)

moneyball schrieb:


> Geht es hier immer so krass ab ?



Sonst ist es noch viel schlimmer... 
Immo haben wir uns alle lieb.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (12. August 2013)

moneyball schrieb:


> Geht es hier immer so krass ab ?


Keine Angst..die wollen nur spielen:O)..kannst gerne hier bleiben und uns dein Rad zeigen..lg Ringo


----------



## 1speedtreiber (12. August 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Hahaaa, der war gut!
> 
> Los Manson007, zeig endlich her dein oberwertiges Bike. Oder bist du in Wahrheit Autofahrer?


tippe langsam nur noch auf Rollschuhe
so in der Art , Fundstück aus dem Netz

http://www.frec.de/images/rollschuhe_alt.jpg


----------



## 1speedtreiber (12. August 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Ich trinke auch gerne Malzbier und bin völlig davon überzeugt dass günstige Räder für fast jeden Radfahrer reichen, alles dadrüber ist halt bling-bling Porn den man sich aus Optikgründen oder weil man Spaß an der Freude hat zulegt. Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?


Nein ich lebe auch sorglos mit der gleichen Einstellung


----------



## Manson-007 (12. August 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Hahaaa, der war gut!
> 
> Los Manson007, zeig endlich her dein oberwertiges Bike. Oder bist du in Wahrheit Autofahrer?



Das ist mein Spaßbike, das ich die Tage weiter verkaufen möchte
Ist ein Tokio Fixed Rahmen + Mavic Ksyrium Laufräder (mit gefrästen Allu-Felge) + BLB Pedale + Synchros Steuersatz.







Es gibt auf dieser Welt nichts für umsonst, erst recht nicht, wenn etwas wertigeres haben will. 
EINZIG-Bike ist das Abbild von einer Ich-Will-Billig-Haben-Gesellschaft, was soll man denn von so einem Teil erwarten. 

... Achja, habe noch 3 weiteren Fixies (1x Pure Blood, 1x Peace Maker + 1x Colnago).


----------



## A-Zippo (12. August 2013)

ich lass den Blödsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (12. August 2013)

Aaarghs, der 'Schreiverhinderungscode' macht aus dem Smilie '' den :d

Ich will aber den


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2013)

Und ich dacht da kommt jetzt ein hochwertiges Rad 
Naja, man irrt sich mal öfters hier im Forum


----------



## RazorRamon (12. August 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Spaßbike, das ich die Tage weiter verkaufen möchte
> Ist ein Tokio Fixed Rahmen + Mavic Ksyrium Laufräder (mit gefrästen Allu-Felge) + BLB Pedale + Synchros Steuersatz.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch eine EINZIG-Kopie und sonst garnix! Wobei EINZIG niemals solche billigen Klammern für den Bremszug dranklemmen würde!


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2013)

(ich hoff man kann es sehen)
EINZIGartiger Blick übers nord-westliche Ruhrgebiet


----------



## attila7 (12. August 2013)

Ach Razor, Du bist doch so arm an Hirnmasse.
Schau Dich doch mal an. Du bist alt und hässlich,
hast eine Wampe, weil Du wahrscheinlich an deinen 
Schrottbikes nur schraubst anstatt fährst, sonst wäre die
Wampe nicht. Ich meine was soll das. Du hast echt ein
Psychoproblem.
Du lebst wohl nach dem Motto: 
Schraubst Du noch, oder fährst Du schon !
An den Bikes kann man nur rumschrauben um Sie besser
zu machen. Jetzt das mit dem Roller, also echt lächerlich....
Boah Mann ey, langsam sinkt hier das Niveau jenseits von
Gut und Böse. Es macht auch keinen Spass mehr zu lesen.
Das war glaube ich mein letzter Post hier im SSP.
Für Dich jetzt ein Jubelschrei und bitte................


----------



## Manson-007 (12. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine EINZIG-Kopie und sonst garnix! Wobei EINZIG niemals solche billigen Klammern für den Bremszug dranklemmen würde!



Wie geil ist das denn ??? Stimmt, wenn man sich genug einbildet, dann könnte aus dem EINZIG dieses Bike werden 

Achja, werde mal die Tage mein umgebautes Pure Blood in Carbon-Look zeigen, auch das ist bestimmt nix besser ls das EINZIG ... würde Razor behaupten.

Na denn viel Spaß noch !


----------



## Kittie (12. August 2013)

Ich revidiere meine ursprüngliche Meinung zum Thema - Bitte weitermachen


----------



## ChosenOne (12. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Da Du aber erst seit etwa einem Monat hier angemeldet bist, interessiert das Niemanden, was Du schreibst!


Ich bin seit 2004 hier angemeldet; daher kenne ich z.B. Deine früher witzigen Beiträge und youtube Videos.
Aber mittlerweile bist Du wohl durch Geschichten die das Leben schreibt ein wenig verbittert und lebst die Radsportlegende im Internet aus. Hinzu kommt die Verletzung und die Verzweiflung dass man sogar auf 'nen Roller steigt.
Tragisch, aber c'est la vie. Schönes Leben noch.


----------



## Manson-007 (12. August 2013)

Hallo attila7, anscheinend kennen wir uns 

Alle 3 sind schöne Bikes, obwohl sie nicht neu sind und ich ziehe den auf jeden Fall einem EINZIG vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## attila7 (12. August 2013)

Hallo Manson,
scheinbar schon.
Habe mir aus Verzweiflung ein Pro-Lite bestellt.
Konnte nicht bis nächstes Jahr mit dem Aufbau eines Leader warten.
Naja, besser ein Pro-Lite als ein Einzig. Werde es erstmal provisorisch aufbauen. Der LRS kommt später. Nutze solange erstmal die Einzig-Dinger.
Das war echt der Fehlkauf meines Lebens.
P.S. habe ein Rahmen-Gabel Set von Einzig zu verkaufen. Ist ein weißer Alurahmen in Höhe 56 cm und ein schwarze Gabel. Wer Interesse hat PN an mich. Danke


----------



## Kittie (12. August 2013)

Da muss ich dich "attila7" mal was fragen. und zwar ernst gemeint und nicht bewertend.
Wenn du wert auf "wertige Bikes" legst (kann man durchaus, wenn man sie auch dementsprechend nutzt!), warum dann überhaupt ein so günstiges Produkt, wie die Einzig Räder? Warum nicht gleich was "anders" bestellt? 

Widerspricht sich ein wenig in meinen Augen....


----------



## attila7 (12. August 2013)

Ja mit mir kann man auch vernünftig reden.
Ganz einfach. Meine Frau wollte ein Bike einfach so mal zum cruisen.
Da ich mit MTB aufgehört habe, dachte ich mir, komm bestell mal eins mit und schau mal. Kostet ja wirklich nicht viel und die Optik ist ganz OK.
So zum rumfahren auf´m Radweg tut´s das. Aber die Geschichte kennste ja.
Bin echt enttäuscht und daher verkaufe ich es wieder.
Übrigens hatte ich schon mal geschrieben das ich auch günstige Räder fahren würde, aber das Einzig ist halt, naja..... den Rest kennst Du ja.
Das Pro-Lite ist auch nicht teuer. Der ganze Aufbau wird so um die 800,- 
liegen und das reicht mir vollkommen. Fahre ja keine Rennen mehr.
Nochwas, das Liteville für 4.500,- ist auch nicht das teuerste. Schaut doch einfach mal in der Liteville Abteilung nach und lest...............
Ich wünsche allen mit Ihrem Einzig viel Spass und das ist ehrlich gemeint.
Auch Psycho-Razor


----------



## IngoButtermilch (12. August 2013)

Was ist jetzt wirklich mit den Einzig? Ist der Rahmen schlecht, sind es die Räder, die Naben, was geht schnell kaputt, wieso sind die Ansichten so unterschiedlich. Dass ein preiswertes Rad nicht so viel wert sein kann, wie ein teures ist ja logisch. Aber wieso ist das Einzig schlimmer als die anderen, die hier gezeigt wurden, aber doch auch nichts besseres zu sein scheinen?


----------



## Kittie (12. August 2013)

Letztlich hat ja jeder einen anderen Anspruch. Ich persönlich mag teure Räder eher nicht so, weil man immer so aufpassen muss, das nix passiert. Wenn dann doch mal ein Kratzter oder Defekt auftritt, ärgere ich mich immer wie Sau...

Aus diesem Grund habe ich sogar schon mal ein Lightville 301 wieder verkauft. Auch nicht gerade Standard 

Um ne Abendrunde zu drehen oder für den (kurzen) Arbeitsweg geht aber meiner Meinung nach auch das einfachste und billigste Rad, so lange es Optisch (subjektiv) und Technisch (objektiv) OK ist.

Was genau hattest du denn am Einzig auszusetzen....also ganz genau 
Weil, der angedachte Einsatzzweck ist Mmn. genau richtig....


----------



## attila7 (12. August 2013)

Im Grunde eigentlich fast alles. Die Gabel ist verzogen. Die Laufräder sind verzogen. Der Rahmen (hintere Ausfallenden) sind verzogen. Die Kurbel ist eine Art Biopace (Ellipse). Der Freilauf knarzt. Die Bremsschuhe schleifen unterhalbe der Bremsfläche (nicht einzustellen). Die Schweissnähte sind das Letzte. Der Lack verkratzt vom hingucken usw........
Zudem muss ich ehrlich sagen, ist er mir ne Nummer zu klein, aber das ist sekundär. Also wer interesse hat ich verkaufe Rahmen und Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## attila7 (12. August 2013)

Sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler. Hab gleich Feierabend und mich beeilt.....


----------



## A-Zippo (12. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Ach Razor, Du bist doch so arm an Hirnmasse.
> Schau Dich doch mal an. Du bist alt und hässlich,
> hast eine Wampe, weil Du wahrscheinlich an deinen
> Schrottbikes nur schraubst anstatt fährst, sonst wäre die
> ...



Einfach nur frech Du Rotzlöffel, gibt es keinen Admin der sowas unterbindet?


----------



## A-Zippo (12. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Das war glaube ich mein letzter Post hier im SSP.
> Für Dich jetzt ein Jubelschrei und bitte................




..und so konsequent... nach mein letzter Post hier im SSP, in nicht mal einer Stunde 5 hinterher. Ein Männchen, ein Wort., versteckt sich in den Weiten der virtuellen Welt und macht einen auf Supermann.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (12. August 2013)

IngoButtermilch schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt wirklich mit den Einzig? Ist der Rahmen schlecht, sind es die Räder, die Naben, was geht schnell kaputt, wieso sind die Ansichten so unterschiedlich. Dass ein preiswertes Rad nicht so viel wert sein kann, wie ein teures ist ja logisch. Aber wieso ist das Einzig schlimmer als die anderen, die hier gezeigt wurden, aber doch auch nichts besseres zu sein scheinen?


Ich kanns nur wiederholen..kauf dir eins..ich hatte nun schon 2,beide im Bekanntenkreis weitergegeben nach dem Aufbau ein 56er in schwarz und ein 59 in schwarzmatt...beide gut in der Verarbeitung und Lack und Schweissnähten, andere ,siehe oben ,schreiben anderes und von minderer bis schlechter Quali..ich bin der festen Überzeugung das es leider grosse Spannweiten gibt in der Fertigungsqualität..bin aber mit beiden Rahmensets zufrieden gewesen


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (12. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Ach Razor, Du bist doch so arm an Hirnmasse.
> Schau Dich doch mal an. Du bist alt und hässlich,
> *hast eine Wampe*, weil Du wahrscheinlich an deinen
> Schrottbikes nur schraubst anstatt fährst, sonst wäre die
> ...



Na ja, die ist mit Harz4 eben nicht zu finanzieren. Da muss man schon was auf der Tasche haben... 
Den Rest tue ich mal als pubertären Blafasel ab.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (12. August 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Ich revidiere meine ursprüngliche Meinung zum Thema - Bitte weitermachen



 Und ich machte mir schon Sorgen.
Jetzt wird es doch noch gemütlich.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (12. August 2013)

Ich glaube EINZIG wird vom Rosa Forum gesponsert.


----------



## A-Zippo (13. August 2013)

Ich muss mich leider als Petze outen, das ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, aber in der virtuellen Welt geht es halt nicht Auge in Auge.

Ich hab mich beim Admin beschwert und hoffe das er sich um die Angelegenheit kümmert.

Das war in übelsterweise eine Beleidigung, mal abgesehen davon das ich weder dicke Wampe noch hirnlos sehe. Ich sehe einen unterhaltsamen, muskulösen kompakten Menschen, der meiner Meinung kreativ und ausgesprochen inteligent ist. Das er ein Fan von Einzig ist, ist kein Geheimnis und man muss keine Leuchte sein ihn damit aus der Reserve zu locken. Der Roller ist cool und bestimmt förderlich für seine baldige Genessung. Derbe Worte und ein bissel stänkern alles kein Problem, aber auf diese dumme dumpfte Weise hab ich seit dem Kindergarten nicht mehr erlebt und muss unbedingt unterbunden werden. Razor, Du bist ein feiner Kerl hinter Deiner rauen Schale, und ich lese gern Deine Beiträge, lass Dich auf keinen Fall runterziehen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider als Petze outen, das ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, aber in der virtuellen Welt geht es halt nicht Auge in Auge.
> 
> Ich hab mich beim Admin beschwert und hoffe das er sich um die Angelegenheit kümmert.
> 
> Das war in übelsterweise eine Beleidigung, mal abgesehen davon das ich weder dicke Wampe noch hirnlos sehe. Ich sehe einen unterhaltsamen, muskulösen kompakten Menschen, der meiner Meinung kreativ und ausgesprochen inteligent ist. Das er ein Fan von Einzig ist, ist kein Geheimnis und man muss keine Leuchte sein ihn damit aus der Reserve zu locken. Der Roller ist cool und bestimmt förderlich für seine baldige Genessung. Derbe Worte und ein bissel stänkern alles kein Problem, aber auf diese dumme dumpfte Weise hab ich seit dem Kindergarten nicht mehr erlebt und muss unbedingt unterbunden werden. Razor, Du bist ein feiner Kerl hinter Deiner rauen Schale, und ich lese gern Deine Beiträge, lass Dich auf keinen Fall runterziehen.



Der Umgangston eines Mädchenpensionates gehört nicht in ein Singlespeedforum.
Der  Respekt vor Anderen gehört aber sehr wohl dazu.
@ A-Zippo: Eine "Petze " verrät nicht, daß sie gepetzt hat.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. August 2013)

Solche verbalen Entgleisungen zeigen nur die Hilflosikeit des Täters, in einem Forum ebenso wie in der Realität.

Ich finde es einfach nur schade, dadurch wird eine Diskussion im Keim erstickt, die teilweise sogar interessant, im Großen und Ganzen aber wenigstens lustig war.

Eigentlich braucht man hier gar keine Moderatoren, es sind nur wenige, die ausfallend werden, die Mehrheit distanziert sich und bringt das zum Ausdruck. Wenn jemand gesperrt würde, meldet er sich eben mit neuem Namen wieder an, oder er nutzt einen seiner zahlreichen Nebenaccounts. Dass ChosenOne, registriert im Juni 2013 zugibt, bereits seit 2004 hier angemeldet zu sein, sagt doch schon alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## attila7 (13. August 2013)

Keine verbale Entgleisung. Ich denke schon bei der Arbeit.
Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken.
Aber genug jetzt mit den albernen verablen Äusserungen beider Seits.
Ich hoffe Razor Du hast verstanden um was es mir geht. Lass uns sachlich in Zukunft diskutieren, dann bin ich auch lammfromm. Du triffst mit Deiner in Vergangenheit geposteten Meinung ebenfalls andere Mitmenschen und die fühlen sich halt verletzt. Denkt darüber mal nach.
So und jetzt wieder Ontopic.
Also wie vorher schon gepostet werde ich mein Einzig wieder verkaufen.
Habe ja ein Pro-Lite bestellt. Mit Einzig stehe ich nicht alleine mit  Problemen da. Es mag hier scheinbar zu extremen Qualitätsunterschieden kommen. Ich bin scheinbar mit einem Montagsmodell beliefert worden und das 2x hintereinander. Wenn man das objektiv betrachtet ist das schon sehr merkmürdig und darüber bin ich verärgert.
Der Service wirft ebenfalls ein schlechts Licht auf das Unternehmen.
Hatte ich ja schon gepostet.
Also von da her -> nie wieder ein Einzig-Rad, sorry.......


----------



## RazorRamon (13. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Razor Du hast verstanden um was es mir geht.


Ich befürchte leider, Du selbst hast überhaupt nichts verstanden!


----------



## attila7 (13. August 2013)

Lass das doch. Du stenkerst doch schon wieder..........


----------



## RazorRamon (13. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Lass das doch. Du stenkerst doch schon wieder..........


Wenn schon, müsste es "du stänkerst" heißen.


----------



## A-Zippo (13. August 2013)

ich kenn den Begriff nicht "stenkern" aber falls Du stänkern meinst, nein, muss ich Dich verbessern du stänkerst, warum machst Du Dein Versprechen nicht war und postest hier nicht mehr, ich glaub Du würdest uns und Dir selbst einen riesen Gefallen tun, momentan würde ich Dich fürs betreute Wohnen empfehlen. Nix für ungut, scheinbar haste arge private Probleme die Du hier kompensieren möchtest, aber das wird so nicht klappen, such Dir Hilfe!  Gute Besserung und ich hoffe, das es Dir bald wieder mental besser geht.

mmmh: Razor war schneller, Mist!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. August 2013)

nun gebt ihm doch ne Chance..ich glaub er versucht die Hand zu reichen..wenn er nicht immer von 4500â¬ MTB RÃ¤dern schreiben wÃ¼rde , die hier so garkeinen interessieren..dann wirds vielleicht was..oder?


----------



## attila7 (13. August 2013)

Ihr suucht schoon in dehn Krümmelnn.
Könnt es nicht lassen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. August 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> nun gebt ihm doch ne Chance..ich glaub er versucht die Hand zu reichen..wenn er nicht immer von 4500 MTB Rädern schreiben würde , die hier so garkeinen interessieren..dann wirds vielleicht was..oder?



Mich interessieren 4500 Räder schon, auch wenn ich mir keines kaufe.
Ich schaue ja auch nach Ferraris oder Aston Martins, obwohl ich
Dacia fahre.
Mich interessiert die Technik, die Preise sind mir allerdings egal. 

Warum soll er nicht von teuren Rädern berichten, es besteht ja
kein Kaufzwang und zwei Laufräder und eine Kette haben die auch.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. August 2013)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Mich interessieren 4500â¬ RÃ¤der schon, auch wenn ich mir keines kaufe.
> Ich schaue ja auch nach Ferraris oder Aston Martins, obwohl ich
> Dacia fahre.
> Mich interessiert die Technik, die Preise sind mir allerdings egal.
> ...


na ok, dann red ich fÃ¼r mich..mtb ! mit schaltung fÃ¼r 4500 ist mir sowas von Latte und das gehÃ¶rt nicht hier rein meine ich, aber das ist jetzt schon zweitrangig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. August 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> na ok, dann red ich für mich..mtb ! mit schaltung für 4500 ist mir sowas von Latte und das gehört nicht hier rein meine ich



Die Schaltung ist schnell demontiert,
habe ich schon ausprobiert.


----------



## attila7 (13. August 2013)

stimmt und dann wird´s auch gleich 1500,- günstiger


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. August 2013)

für dreitausend Euro...ein SSP..da würde ich sofort losrennen und Rahmen kaufen für das Geld...und dann garantiert keine MTB Rahmen..aber das ist letztlich Geschmacksache


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. August 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> für dreitausend Euro...ein SSP..da würde ich sofort losrennen und Rahmen kaufen für das Geld...und dann garantiert keine MTB Rahmen..aber das ist letztlich Geschmacksache


Ein  MTB Rahmen mit Straßenkomponenten reizt mich schon.
Wie der Cyclocrosser als Rennrad fürs Gelände ein MTB
für die Straße. Was aus dem üblichen Schema fällt, übt
irgentwie eine Faszination aus.


----------



## attila7 (13. August 2013)

Ein Ferrari mit Anhängerkupplung fällt auch aus dem Schema.
Mmmmhh..... wem´s gefällt........


----------



## R.C. (13. August 2013)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Ein  MTB Rahmen mit Straßenkomponenten reizt mich schon.
> Wie der Cyclocrosser als Rennrad fürs Gelände ein MTB
> für die Straße. Was aus dem üblichen Schema fällt, übt
> irgentwie eine Faszination aus.



Seit wann faellt ein Crosser (nicht Cyclocrosser, sondern ein MTB mit Rennradkomponenten) aus dem ueblichen Schema?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Seit wann faellt ein Crosser (nicht Cyclocrosser, sondern ein MTB mit Rennradkomponenten) aus dem ueblichen Schema?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (13. August 2013)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Ein  MTB Rahmen mit Straßenkomponenten reizt mich schon.
> Wie der Cyclocrosser als Rennrad fürs Gelände ein MTB
> für die Straße. Was aus dem üblichen Schema fällt, übt
> irgentwie eine Faszination aus.



Sozusagen ein SSPSTB. Singlespeedstrassenbike... 

Ansonsten hat 1Speedtreiber recht. 
Gucken wa mal, ob Attila doch ein ganz patentes Kerlchen ist.
Verwursten könnt ihr ihn ja immer noch...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. August 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Sozusagen ein SSPSTB. Singlespeedstrassenbike...



Singlespeedstraßenmountainbike 
da wird die Abkürzung länger als die meisten Namen.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (13. August 2013)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Singlespeedstraßenmountainbike
> da wird die Abkürzung länger als die meisten Namen.


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2013)

Geht es hier überhaupt noch um Einzig? 
*Hab die ganze Zeit nicht mitgelesen.* Das Dissen nervt doch mit den ICH WEIß ALLES BESSER und IHR SEID ALLE SCHEIS5E und ICH HAB RECHT, IHR NICHT! usw.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. August 2013)

Alles so ruhig hier.
Dann wollen wir mal: Razor-Ramon steuert das EINZIG bei,
ich das Hinterrad mit der Automatix und dann schauen wir mal,
ob die kritische Masse überschritten wird.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. August 2013)

vorallem würde ich mich mal wieder über ein paar EINZIG-SSP Fotos freuen..zb mal eins mit den neuen Neonfarbenden Rahmen..oder eins mit dem Alu-Rahmen..der Rahmen hat was finde ich


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2013)




----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. August 2013)




----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2013)

Natürlich Fixed... nicht wie man anderer Fixie fahrer. Heut schon wieder gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (13. August 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Natürlich Fixed... nicht wie man anderer Fixie fahrer. Heut schon wieder gesehen



Hä? Fixiefahrer die nicht fixen?


----------



## Drood (13. August 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Natürlich Fixed... nicht wie man anderer Fixie fahrer. Heut schon wieder gesehen



Schönes EINZIG, schönes Bild! 

Aber hinter die Auflösung des Texträtsels komme ich auch nicht 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Snap4x (14. August 2013)

Gibt doch zwei Seiten am Laufrad. Einmal mit Freilauf und wenn man es umdreht Starrgang.
Halt normaler Singlespeeder und Fixed. 
Und in der Stadt wo ich Arbeite sind viele damit unterwegs mit Freilauf


----------



## Drood (14. August 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Gibt doch zwei Seiten am Laufrad. Einmal mit Freilauf und wenn man es umdreht Starrgang.
> Halt normaler Singlespeeder und Fixed.
> Und in der Stadt wo ich Arbeite sind viele damit unterwegs mit Freilauf



jetzt verstanden 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Fixie-Noob (14. August 2013)

Ich hab bei Facebook irgendwas gelesen von anodisierten Komponenten und ein Bild eines Einzig-Käufers gesehen, dessen Bike dunkelrote Felgen hatte. Aber bei Einzig nicht zu finden. Auch wenn ich nicht auf rot stehe eigentlich, fand ich die dunkelroten Felgen schon ganz hübsch. Mal sehen, was da noch so kommt. Wenn es denn hoffentlich kommt.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (14. August 2013)

Dies ist das bei Facebook gepostete Bild mit den eloxierten (nicht anodisierten) Teilen.
Originaltext dazu:
"Polo Frame mit unseren neue eloxierten Teilen.
 Felge, Kurbel, Sattelklemme, Spacer, Kette und Lenker"

Aber zu kaufen sehe ich (zumindest die Felgen) nicht. 








Und wenn ihr ein Glow-In-The-Dark-Bike sehen wollt. Hier ist ein fb-Foto eines Rahmens am Tage mit BLAU-eloxierten Felgen:


----------



## Neodan (14. August 2013)

Ich würde von Einzig abraten! Create Bike sind um einiges besser und kosten nur ein bissel mehr.

Des weitern ist bei Einzig der Service ziemlich beschissen. Bei mir hat es 5 Wochen und 4! Pakete gedauert, bis das richtige Rad da war. Sicher, was will man für den Preis an Ware erwarten, aber Service ist da sicher nicht einbezogen.

Ich habe dann einen Schlussstrich gezogen! Billig kauft man immer zweimal!
Ich versuche es gerade bei eBay los zu werden...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251316767908?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## RazorRamon (14. August 2013)

Nicht schon wieder!!! Wie oft meldest Du dich eigentlich noch an, um Deine Fantasien über EINZIG zu verbreiten?

4 Pakete, was für ein ausgemachter Käse, was soll das denn?


----------



## Neodan (14. August 2013)

Wie bitte? Das ist meine erste Anmeldung und von Fantasie kann wohl keine Rede sein, wenn man die anderen Beiträge hier liest.

Die 4 Pakete erklären sich auch folgenden Fehler:

1. Rad per Webshop bestellt.
2. Rad geliefert, mit falschen Laufrädern, Vorbau, Lenker und Reifen. -> 1. Paket
3. Bei Einzig gemeldet und um Neulieferung gebeten.
4. Neulieferung nur mit erhöhtem Druck zugestimmt.
5. Neulieferung nach 2 Wochen erhalten. -> 2. Paket
6. Wieder Falschlieferung, da nur der Lenker diesmal korrekt war. 
7. Wieder Beschwerde bei Einzig, Neulieferung versprochen.
8. Neulieferung erhalten, leider nur mit Vorbau und Reifen -> 3. Paket
9. Erneute Beschwerde, nun mit Anwalt gedroht, da der Service auch noch unhöflich und offensichtlich auch unfähig ist!
10. Neulieferung nach 2 Wochen mit neuen Laufrädern erhalten. -> 4. Paket


Wie du sicherlich rechnen kannst, sind das 4! Pakete. Da ich mich hier zum ersten mal gemeldet habe, geht es wohl anderen auch so.

Da du aber anscheinend so ein vehementer Verfechter von EINZIG bist, stell ich doch mal die Frage: Arbeitest du für die oder warum verteidigst du die so?

Meine vorheriges Posting, war weder Beledigend noch unwahr. 
Frei Meinungsäußerung steht uns ja auch noch zu, also würde ich doch mal sagen: Ruhig Brauner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixie-Noob (14. August 2013)

Nun gibt es zumindest Komplett-Bikes mit eloxiert.


----------



## RazorRamon (14. August 2013)

Neodan schrieb:


> Meine vorheriges Posting, war weder Beledigend noch unwahr.


Nein, attilla, "beledigend" oder auch beleidigend war es nicht, aber das hat doch auch niemand behauptet, oder? 

Allerdings sehr verdächtig, dass Du dich gegen einen gar nicht ausgesprochenen Vorwurf verteidigst, findest Du nicht?

Die Rechtschreibfehler hast Du auch mit Deinem Alter Ego gemeinsam, also alles sehr, sehr leicht zu durchschauen! 

Ich habe gerade mal bei EINZIG angerufen und gefragt, was da los ist. Laut denen beherrschen viele Leute es nicht, korrekt zu bestellen. Die meisten Reklamationen beruhen auf Fehlern der Kunden, die aber dann trotzdem kulant behandelt werden. EINZIG wurde bereits als diesjähriger Preisträger als kundenfreundlichster Online-Händler vorgeschlagen und hat sehr gute Chancen auf den Sieg.


----------



## Neodan (14. August 2013)

Naja, auf Rechtschreibung erhebe ich in einem Forum generell keinen Anspruch.
Aber da du ja so davon überzeugt bist, das ich ein und der selbe bin, bleib doch dabei...

Dieser Attilla schient es dir ja angetan zu haben.

Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Lieber nicht noch mal ein EINZIG Bike. Darüber Hinaus ist der Service des Laden noch nicht mal von dir zu verteidigen.

Ach und wenn du doch ein Fan von EINZIG bist, kauf doch einfach das Bike aus meiner Auktion...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. August 2013)

Muss zugeben nach meiner ersten Meinung zu dem Polo-Rahmen..siehts garnicht mal schlecht aus mit dem Rahmen..dennoch werd ich wohl mal bei einem der Alurahmen zuschlagen wenn es ein günstiges Angebot gibt..da hab ich schon ein paar Ideen


----------



## Fixie-Noob (14. August 2013)

Wie war denn deine erste Meinung zu dem Polorahmen?


----------



## attila7 (14. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nein, attilla, "beledigend" oder auch beleidigend war es nicht, aber das hat doch auch niemand behauptet, oder?
> 
> Allerdings sehr verdächtig, dass Du dich gegen einen gar nicht ausgesprochenen Vorwurf verteidigst, findest Du nicht?
> 
> ...



Also Razor alles echt seltsam mit Dir.
Aber wie Neodan schon schreibt, gebe ich Ihm Recht.
Meins kannst Du auch haben. Schicke mir eine PN und ab gehts. 
Meins hat ja ein Alurahmen, aber das weisst Du ja bereits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## attila7 (14. August 2013)

Sorry Du weisst ja gar nicht wie es auschaut.
Hier ein Bild.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. August 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Wie war denn deine erste Meinung zu dem Polorahmen?


hat mir optisch nicht gefallen..mehr nicht


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. August 2013)

Neodan schrieb:


> Ich würde von Einzig abraten! Create Bike sind um einiges besser und kosten nur ein bissel mehr.
> 
> Des weitern ist bei Einzig der Service ziemlich beschissen. Bei mir hat es 5 Wochen und 4! Pakete gedauert, bis das richtige Rad da war. Sicher, was will man für den Preis an Ware erwarten, aber Service ist da sicher nicht einbezogen.
> 
> ...


was genau ist schlecht am Rad selber? oder gehts dir um den Service? gruss Ringo


----------



## Neodan (14. August 2013)

Das Rad ist fÃ¼r seinen Preis ok. Der Lack ist mangelhaft und platz schnell ab oder ist scon bei der Lieferung abgeplatzt. Die Verabeitungsquali ist halt auf dem Preislevel. FÃ¼r 100â¬ mehr gibts bereits die Create Bikes, welche deutlich besser verarbeitet sind. Die Glow LaufrÃ¤der kÃ¶nnen nur als Fixie ohne Bremsen gefahren werden, da sie keine Bremsflanke habe und damit fÃ¼r den Einsatz einer Standard Bremse nicht geeignet sind. Der Glow Lack ist bekanntlich ein grobkÃ¶rniger Lack. Dies in Verbindung mit dem Gummi der Bremsbacken, hat den gleichen Effekt wie auf Sandpapier zu bremsen. Die Gummis sind Ruck Zuck dahin. Wenn man die als nicht als Fixie bewirbt, denke ich das dies "verarsche" ist...

Der Service ist wirklich unter aller Sau. Email Beantwortung dauert sehr lange und ist oft flÃ¼chtig und es wird gar nicht auf die vorherige eMail eingegangen. Da ist man bei Aldi deutlich besser aufgehoben. Das liegt aber wohl daran, das Vertrieb und Logistik von zwei unterschiedlichen Unternehmen durchgefÃ¼hrt werden.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (14. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Sorry Du weisst ja gar nicht wie es auschaut.
> Hier ein Bild.



Kannste auch mir schicken. 
Ich würde sich davon erlösen...


----------



## attila7 (14. August 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Kannste auch mir schicken.
> Ich würde sich davon erlösen...



Umsonst ist nichts im Leben 
Preisvorschlag nehme ich gerne entgegen mit einer PN.


----------



## Kittie (14. August 2013)

Hier herrscht ja wieder Frieden....find ick jud....


----------



## RazorRamon (14. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Umsonst ist nichts im Leben
> Preisvorschlag nehme ich gerne entgegen mit einer PN.


 
Ein Alu-EINZIG würde ich nicht mal umsonst haben wollen!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. August 2013)

ich ja


----------



## RazorRamon (15. August 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> ich ja


Ok, man könnte vom geschenkten Alu-EINZIG natürlich die guten Komponenten abschrauben und irgend einem mit Silberlot gemufften italienischen Stahlrahmen spendieren um anschließend das Leichtmetall ordnungsgemäß mit den Getränkedosen zu entsorgen.

Ich bleibe wann immer es geht beim geliebten Stahl, darauf wurde ich frühzeitig geprägt, die Berührung eines Stahlrahmens gibt mir Kraft!

Auch mein Roller ist aus Stahl und in seiner derzeitigen Ausbaustufe vom Fahrverhalten nicht mehr mit dem zu vergleichen, was ich vor einer Woche aus dem Karton ausgepackt hatte. 

Das Trittbrett konnte ich auf die für Tretroller "magische" 10 cm Grenze absenken, meine letzte Testfahrt führte mich ohne große Anstrengung über 27 Kilometer mit einem Schnitt von 19,4 km/h. Wohlgemerkt einfach so, in Straßenkleidung und ohne Planung und Trinkflasche. Vielleicht fahre ich am Donnerstag mal eine längere Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (15. August 2013)

Cooler Aufkleber!
Ich würde auch umsonst einen Alurahmen nehmen.


----------



## attila7 (15. August 2013)

Ist alles eh zu spät.
Rahmen und Gabel sind schon verkauft.
Wer noch den Laufradsatz möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.

Gruß


----------



## RazorRamon (15. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> Wer noch den Laufradsatz möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
> 
> Gruß


Taugt der was?


----------



## attila7 (15. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Taugt der was?



Nun, er ist fast neu und kaum gefahren. Die Qualität kennst Du ja.


----------



## oscar (15. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich bleibe wann immer es geht beim geliebten Stahl, darauf wurde ich frühzeitig geprägt, die Berührung eines Stahlrahmens gibt mir Kraft!


Eisen ist ja ein wichtiges Spurenelement, und der Rahmen gibt wahrscheinlich beim Berühren etwas davon an dich ab. Deswegen brate ich auch so mit meiner Eisenpfanne 

Der Aufkleber passt sehr gut zu deinem Roller!


----------



## lustigerBursche (15. August 2013)

hast du nur eine Bremse am Roller oder gibts noch eine versteckte Hinterrad Bremse?
Der Alu Rahmen ist an mich gegangen, danke attila.


----------



## RazorRamon (15. August 2013)

lustigerBursche schrieb:


> hast du nur eine Bremse am Roller oder gibts noch eine versteckte Hinterrad Bremse?
> Der Alu Rahmen ist an mich gegangen, danke attila.


 
Die Bremse hinten ist dem Umbau zum Opfer gefallen. Um das Trittbrett weiter abzusenken, habe ich statt dem 20er ein 18 Zoll Rad eingebaut, daher passen die V-Brake-Sockel nicht mehr. 

Die hintere Bremse am Roller fehlt bei vielen Wettbewerbsrollern sowieso. Das kleine Rad überträgt ohnehin nur geringe Bremskräfte, außerdem kann man problemlos mit dem Fuß auf dem Boden bremsen. Die vordere Bremse ist noch mehr als beim Fahrrad die wichtige Bremse. Das ist nicht meine persönliche Erkenntnis, das habe ich so aus der Fachliteratur. Wäre es anders, würde ich einen Adapter montieren und Bremsen dranschrauben. 

Aber ich habe es auch schon ausgiebig getestet, die hintere Bremse ist verzichtbar. Man kann auch nicht mit dem Fuß beim Abstoßen an die Ausleger der Bremse kommen und spart zusätzlich Gewicht (der geringst Grund für mich).


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2013)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> Seit Sommer mein race-to-work bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo gibts denn die diese reflektorenaufkleber in rot und weiss?


----------



## RazorRamon (19. August 2013)

Mein EINZIG-Roller hat jetzt eine Carbon-Gabel (vom Müsing) und ein 28er Mavic CXP-30 Vorderrad erhalten. Durch die niedriger bauende Gabel habe ich trotz größerem Vorderrad die Trittbretthöhe nochmals senken können, was weitere Kraftersparnis und damit mehr V/max bringt. Dass das Ganze jetzt wertiger ist, liegt auf der Hand! Edith: Nicht zu vergessen, der Ritchey Logic-Steuersatz!

The Race is almost run!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oscar (20. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mein EINZIG-Roller hat jetzt eine Carbon-Gabel (vom Müsing) und ein 28er Mavic CXP-30 Vorderrad erhalten. Durch die niedriger bauende Gabel habe ich trotz größerem Vorderrad die Trittbretthöhe nochmals senken können, was weitere Kraftersparnis und damit mehr V/max bringt. Dass das Ganze jetzt wertiger ist, liegt auf der Hand! Edith: Nicht zu vergessen, der Ritchey Logic-Steuersatz!


Na komm, aber da wäre doch noch ein Superlogic dringewesen!  

Hast du die Bremshebel eigentlich mit gewechselt?


----------



## RazorRamon (20. August 2013)

oscar schrieb:


> Na komm, aber da wäre doch noch ein Superlogic dringewesen!
> 
> Hast du die Bremshebel eigentlich mit gewechselt?


Klar, da ist natürlich ein kompatibler Bremsgriff dran.


----------



## oscar (20. August 2013)

Sehr gut und sehr wertig


----------



## attila7 (20. August 2013)

Komm schon, Razor, Du enttäuschst mich.
Der Roller wird doch erst richtig wertig mit EINZIG-Parts.
Eine Carbon-Gabel, tssssss


----------



## A-Zippo (21. August 2013)

Was stimmt mit Dir nicht. Seit 2006 hier angemeldet, das ist ja schon ne Hausnummer, 39 Beiträge, das ist nicht viel, aber 21 Beiträge davon allein um Einzig (ich glaub ja eher Razor) schlecht zu machen. Ist Dir das so wichtig? Gibt doch wichtigeres im Leben.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Was stimmt mit Dir nicht. Seit 2006 hier angemeldet, das ist ja schon ne Hausnummer, 39 Beiträge, das ist nicht viel, aber 21 Beiträge davon allein um Einzig (ich glaub ja eher Razor) schlecht zu machen. Ist Dir das so wichtig? Gibt doch wichtigeres im Leben.



Sieh dir mal das Profil an... 
Erklärt einiges, wahrscheinlich PMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## attila7 (21. August 2013)

Jetzt kommt´s ganz Dick.
EINZIG versucht bei Ebay die Leute zu bestechen.
Habe eine schlechte Bewertung abgegeben und nun, so EINZIG, stehen die vor einer angeblichen Ebay Prüfung. Es kam gestern eine E-Mail mit dem Inhalt, die schlechte Bewertung zu neutralisieren, samt Link mit Anleitung wie es funktioniert, da schlechte Bewertungen geschäftsschädigend sind.
Als Dankeschön erhält man ein Bonuspaket im Wert von 20,-.
Da Frage ich mich, geht´s noch !?!

Und übrigens ärgere ich Razor, weil der zu dem Scheisshaufen gehört.
Darum kann ich es nicht lassen. Aber Ihr Vollpfosten fallt alle auf den Typen rein. Stimmt´s Razor, oder sollte ich lieber José Luis Mendez Acosta sagen. 
Ihr seit alle echt bemitleidenswert.


----------



## A-Zippo (21. August 2013)

Ein bissel ärgern tust Du mich auch indem Du mich Vollpfosten nennst, aber in der virtuellen Welt werden ja die Wadenbeisser zu Löwen


----------



## attila7 (21. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Ein bissel ärgern tust Du mich auch indem Du mich Vollpfosten nennst, aber in der virtuellen Welt werden ja die Wadenbeisser zu Löwen



Dann hat es funktioniert und hast Dich geoutet. 
Du fühlst Dich angesprochen.
Ich kann es halt nicht verstehen, dass einige darauf reinfallen.
Übrigens bin ich Löwe (Sternzeichen)


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. August 2013)

attila7 schrieb:


> So nun will ich auch mal meine Meinung zu Einzig im Allgemeinen abgeben.
> Meine Frau bestellte sich ein Komplettrad in Größe 50 cm. ..



Damit hätten wir die Vorlieben auch geklärt... 
Christine, Christine! TzTz, 90% der Mitleser haben jetzt heftig Kopfkino, danke.
Aber so genau wollten wir das gar nicht wissen...
Nebenbei, Lüdenscheid-West liegt nicht in der Pfalz.
(Jetzt krieg ich wieder eine auf den Deckel wegen Dortmund... : D )


----------



## attila7 (21. August 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Damit hätten wir die Vorlieben auch geklärt...
> Christine, Christine! TzTz, 90% der Mitleser haben jetzt heftig Kopfkino, danke.
> Aber so genau wollten wir das gar nicht wissen...
> Nebenbei, Lüdenscheid-West liegt nicht in der Pfalz.
> (Jetzt krieg ich wieder eine auf den Deckel wegen Dortmund... : D )



Nein, nicht Christine. Ich bin Tom und schreibe mit dem Profil meiner Frau. Daher kaum Beiträge in Vergangenheit. Ist ja auch egal.
Hauptsache es kommt an was geschrieben wurde bzw. wird.


----------



## kurbel_jim (22. August 2013)




----------



## Fixie-Noob (22. August 2013)

Wo ist denn Razor? Hat er sich jetzt verdünnisiert, weil er enttarnt wurde? Er muss doch entkräftigen, dass er nicht José Luis Mendez Acosta ist!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (23. August 2013)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Razor? Hat er sich jetzt verdünnisiert, weil er enttarnt wurde? Er muss doch entkräftigen, dass er nicht José Luis Mendez Acosta ist!



Razor bereitet sich auf das 2 Std-halfspeed-rennen vor...


----------



## RazorRamon (23. August 2013)

Ich habe den Acosta jetzt mal in einer Suchmaschinen gefunden, mehr habe ich mit dem Namen nicht zu tun. Auch zu EINZIG habe ich keine andere Beziehung, als dass ich stolzer und zufriedener Besitzer bin. Die sind einfach, schön und robust, genau wie ich!


----------



## svenso (23. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


>



Sieht kacke aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (24. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die sind *einfach*, schön und robust, genau wie ich!


----------



## Neodan (27. August 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Sieht kacke aus!


----------



## radzilla (27. August 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rde auch mal gerne meine Erfahrungen mit "EINZIG" hier kundtun.

Vorab: Ich habe nie so ein Rad besessen, bin aber des von einem Freund mind. 1x die Woche gefahren. 

Rahmen:
war eine Katastrophe. Bis heute zwar noch nicht gebrochen, aber die Verarbeitung war grauenhaft. die Gabel hatte spiel, Steuersatz war nicht festgezogen. Lackierung war extrem mangelhaft, es gab zehlreichen Nasen und unebenheiten im Lack. Zudem ist der Lack empfindlich und platzt schnell ab.

LaufrÃ¤der/Naben:
Oh holy sh**. Des war ein Witz. Fast alle speichen lose, RÃ¤der nicht zentriert. Die Naben haben in der 2., oder 3. Woche angefangen seltsame GerÃ¤usche zu machen. StÃ¤ndiges nachÃ¶len wird definitiv empfohlen. Dieses SSP ist bestimmt nicht wartungsarm...

Kleinteile:
Sattel: naja... wurde direkt rausgeschmissen. Die Reifen? Auch. Billigster ChinamÃ¼ll.

Fazit:
Nach nur einpaar Wochen knartzt es hier und da. Die Kette hat's in der 3. Woche zersÃ¤gt. Vergleichsweise schwer sind die Teile auch. Alles in allem also eine Fehlinvestition. Ich wÃ¼rde so ein Rad nichtmals nehmen, wenn mein Kollege es mir schenken wÃ¼rde. Er ist jetzt um 2xxâ¬ Ã¤rmer und nun sucht er sich einen alten Stahlrenner aus den 70/80ern.

Eigentlich wollten wir eine nette Mail dem Hersteller schreiben, aber mich hat's gewundert wieviele Leute auf FB mit dem Teil glÃ¼cklich sind. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Mein Rat an alle, die des Rad mehr als nur zum CafÃ© nutzen wollen: Finger weg!


----------



## Kooru (27. August 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Sieht kacke aus!



Japp, stand heute an der Ampel und direkt vor mir fährt ein Typ mit so einem Ding über die Straße. Mein Beifahrer musste laut lachen, weil ich plötzlich schrie: "Wie kann man nur so ein beschissener Hipster sein?!?"


----------



## Neodan (27. August 2013)

Kooru schrieb:


> Japp, stand heute an der Ampel und direkt vor mir fährt ein Typ mit so einem Ding über die Straße. Mein Beifahrer musste laut lachen, weil ich plötzlich schrie: "Wie kann man nur so ein beschissener Hipster sein?!?"



Da möchte man am liebsten direkt die Kupplung schnacken lassen...


----------



## nullvektor (27. August 2013)

radzilla schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal gerne meine Erfahrungen mit "EINZIG" hier kundtun.
> 
> Vorab: Ich habe nie so ein Rad besessen, bin aber des von einem Freund mind. 1x die Woche gefahren.
> 
> ...



ein freund von mir hat die gleichen probleme.Wenn man  ein komplettrad kauft,sollte es schon funktionieren.für mich als schrauber und bastler ist sicherlich ein einzig kein problem.paar teile austauschen,die eh im keller liegen.nachzentrieren,steuersatz einstellen,naben fetten...... usw .ist ja schnell erledigt.aber jemand der von der materie nicht soviel ahnung hat,der wird daran verzweifeln oder die sachen schneller zu schrott fahren.
und genau da liegt das problem.wenn ich soviel basteln muss an meinem neurad,dann kann ich auch gleich nen alten renner neu aufbauen oder umbauen.wenn dann aber mal alles eingestellt ist ,dann rollt auch ein einzig.auch wenn es mir kein cent wert wäre.


----------



## A-Zippo (28. August 2013)

Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier. So langsam denke ich dieser eigentlich uninteressante Thread (für mich) wird hier künstlich hochgehalten.

Razor gibt es zu, du bist jeder hier, ausser mich


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (28. August 2013)

Kooru schrieb:


> Japp, stand heute an der Ampel und direkt vor mir fährt ein Typ mit so einem Ding über die Straße. Mein Beifahrer musste laut lachen, weil ich plötzlich schrie: "Wie kann man nur so ein beschissener Hipster sein?!?"



Ich fahre auch mit so einem Ding. 

Neues, Andersartiges oder Veränderungen akzeptieren ist
ein Merkmal der Intelligenz.


----------



## RazorRamon (28. August 2013)

Kooru schrieb:


> Japp, stand heute an der Ampel und direkt vor mir fährt ein Typ mit so einem Ding über die Straße. Mein Beifahrer musste laut lachen, weil ich plötzlich schrie: "Wie kann man nur so ein beschissener Hipster sein?!?"





Neodan schrieb:


> Da möchte man am liebsten direkt die Kupplung schnacken lassen...


Spätestens jetzt wird mir einiges klar, das sind alles doch sehr bedauernswerte arme Wichte. Ab sofort werde ich mir keine Späße mehr mit denen erlauben, das wäre mehr als unfair!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dada_H (30. August 2013)

Bin neu hier und hab ne Frage?! 
Und zwar wollte ich fragen ob vielleicht jemand weiÃ ob die EINZIG-Bikes dieser Saison an QualitÃ¤t zugelegt haben und ob vielleicht jetzt mehr Verlass auf die Fertigbikes ist ohne groÃe Nachhelfeaktionen vornehmen zu mÃ¼ssen?!
Danke im vorausðð


----------



## A-Zippo (30. August 2013)




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. August 2013)

Klar doch!
Ein neues De Rosa ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld...


----------



## RazorRamon (30. August 2013)

Dada_H schrieb:


> Bin neu hier und hab ne Frage?!
> Und zwar wollte ich fragen ob vielleicht jemand weiÃ ob die EINZIG-Bikes dieser Saison an QualitÃ¤t zugelegt haben und ob vielleicht jetzt mehr Verlass auf die Fertigbikes ist ohne groÃe Nachhelfeaktionen vornehmen zu mÃ¼ssen?!
> Danke im vorausï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½



Ja


----------



## Dada_H (30. August 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ja



Also ist jetzt mehr Verlass? Zum Beispiel auf die Glow-Bikes von EINZIG?!


----------



## RazorRamon (30. August 2013)

Dada_H schrieb:


> Also ist jetzt mehr Verlass? Zum Beispiel auf die Glow-Bikes von EINZIG?!



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (30. August 2013)




----------



## RazorRamon (31. August 2013)

Jetzt kann ich wieder Radfahren, ich kriege auch die 170mm Kurbel gedreht, natürlicher Heilungsprozess, Krankengymnastik und Rollertraining sei Dank.

Dass ich schon fixed fahren sollte, bezweifle ich, die Freilaufoption behalte ich mir lieber noch vor. Aber die EINZIG's stehen in den Startlöchern, zuverlässig werden sie mich noch Jahre begleiten, haben sich längst armotisiert.

Danke meine EINZIGartigen teuren Billigräder!  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMPILAHyQ1g"]Mein EINZIGes - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## daddy_o (31. August 2013)

In diesem Sommer blieb mein Einzig Komplettrad stehen. Habe lieber zu meinem Singlespeed Umbau mit Einzig Chromrahmen gegriffen. Echt ein Hingucker und mit den Shimanoteilen läuft's rund.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. August 2013)

Zeig doch mal Bilder vom Chrom-Renner


----------



## daddy_o (1. September 2013)

Bitteschön


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. September 2013)

danke..relativ kleine Bildchen aber ich find es gut mit dem Chrom Rahmen


----------



## A-Zippo (1. September 2013)

jo... das hat was


----------



## daddy_o (1. September 2013)

Über tapatalk geht Bildupload nur so klein 28kb. Schade.


----------



## RazorRamon (1. September 2013)

daddy_o schrieb:


> Über tapatalk geht Bildupload nur so klein 28kb. Schade.


Machs woanders, schade um die schönen Bilder!


----------



## kamy (1. September 2013)

Dein Chrom Einzig sieht interessant aus aber leider kann man kaum was erkennen!

Wie ist denn der Rahmen so qualitätsmäßig verchromt?

Wäre ja vielleicht noch ein bastel Objekt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy_o (2. September 2013)

Noch mal über PC .

Manchmal bleiben auf der Strecke Leute mit Rennbikes einige Zeit hinter mir um sich das Rad anzugucken. In Bewegung wirkt es durch das viele Chrom/Alu sehr filigran. Den Rahmen darf man sich aber nicht mit der Lupe betrachten. War ein günstiger ebay Schuss.

Die Schweißnähte sind zwar dicht aber sehen nach 1. Lehrjahr aus. Ich denke der Chrom würde keine Winter überstehen. Ok, ist ja auch ein Schönwetterbike. Die Übersetzung ist für die Stadt perfekt. Mein schwarzes Komplett-Einzig ist von Übersetzung her mehr was für Touren.

War eine nette Winterbastelei und hat sich gelohnt, da ich mein fünfzehn Jahre altes Rennrad nicht mehr leiden konnte aber die Teile noch gut waren. Was dann übrig war habe ich einem Freund geschenkt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## A-Zippo (2. September 2013)

Einfach dort hochladen: und hier reinkopieren:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## RazorRamon (2. September 2013)

Schade, dass es die Chromrahmen nicht früher gab, sonst hätte ich jetzt statt schwarz und weiß zwei verchromte EINZIG!


----------



## onkeldave (2. September 2013)

EINZIG hat mir zwei Chrom Rahmen geliefert, die beide schon beim auspacken angerostet waren. Ich dachte eigentlich das die Rahmen durch die Chromschicht genau das nicht tun, aber die Schweißnähte waren wohl nicht komplett verchromt, dort hatten beide Rahmen roststellen. Hoffentlich haben sie das jetzt besser unter kontrolle.

Letztendlich bin ich dann bei einem Rahmen von Planet-X gelandet...


----------



## Seyten (2. September 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

bin bis jetzt immer mit einem Mountainbike durch die Stadt und zu Uni geradelt. Das ist nun aber leider kaputt und es lohnt sich nicht das wieder zu reparieren.

Muss jetzt eigentlich fix ein neues Fahrrad haben und hätte gerne ein Singlespeed. Bin dann beim stöbern auf die Einzig- Bikes gestossen.

Brauche jetzt nen Ratschlag ob ich erstmal ein Komplett-Set nehmen soll und nach und nach die störenden Parts austausche oder nen Rahmen kaufe und direkt bei Ebay teile ersteigere.

Problem dabei ist, das ich ein sehr geringes Budget von 250 Euro habe ?

Vllt könnt ihr mir ja eine Empfehlung geben


----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. September 2013)

Rahmen und StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck kaufen..wird knapp , kann aber evtl reichen ,je nach KaufglÃ¼ck sozusagen...bei den meisten gehts dann doch Ã¼ber 250â¬.(bei meinen Einzig waren dann je ca 350-450â¬ an Teilen). versuchs mit dem Komplettrad und wechsel Teile wenn sie fÃ¤llig sind, gruss Ringo
http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZIG-Bike-...ort_Fahrrad_Anhänger&var=&hash=item48582e4666


----------



## Seyten (2. September 2013)

Alles klar. Danke schonmal dafür. 

Gibts eigentlich auch alternativen zu Einzig ?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. September 2013)

Es gibt immer welche die von anderen Rädern dieser Art schreiben..denke aber ohne es genau zu wissen das die alle ähnlich sein werden..und es gibt noch die die es als totalen Schrott sehen und meinen das jeder Euro zu viel ist dafür..tippe das von jedem etwas stimmt, letztlich ist es deine Entscheidung..les dir den Faden durch hier und urteile dann ..ich würde es versuchen mit dem Einzig


----------



## onkeldave (2. September 2013)

Vieleicht das hier, aber keine Garantie 
http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/dunlop-fixie-track-bike-wieder-da-und-sogar-noch-g%C3%BCnstiger-234010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (2. September 2013)

Seyten schrieb:


> .............
> bin bis jetzt immer mit einem Mountainbike durch die Stadt und zu Uni geradelt..................................................
> ..................Brauche jetzt nen Ratschlag ob ich erstmal ein Komplett-Set nehmen soll und nach und nach die störenden Parts austausche oder nen Rahmen kaufe und direkt bei Ebay teile ersteigere.................


 
Alles klar, Du bist gerade auf EINZIG gestoßen, weiß aber schon etwas von "störenden Parts", die Du austauschen musst.

Was sollen denn das für störende Parts sein, die dabei hinderlich sind, einen Studenten an die Uni zu bringen? Da fahren Tausende dieser arbeitsscheuen Zeitgenossen täglich mit ihren Baumarktschrubbern hin, und Du erwähnst den Markenhersteller EINZIG in einem Atemzug mit störenden Parts!

Ein EINZIG ist viel zu gut diese bequemen Langzeitstudenten, die dem Steuerzahler ewig auf der Tasche liegen, weil sie vom Studium direkt in Hartz 4 wechseln und ihren Bafög-Kredit nie zurückzahlen können.

Aber, ein Blick aufs Registrierungsdatum sagt wieder alles, September 2013, die nächste Runde ist eingeläutet!


----------



## Seyten (2. September 2013)

Alter Schwede was is mit dir denn kaputt


----------



## RazorRamon (2. September 2013)

Seyten schrieb:


> Alter Schwede was is mit dir denn kaputt


Ach attillaZ, manson usw., das weißt Du doch ganz genau! Die Studentenmasche zieht bei mir nicht!


----------



## IngoButtermilch (2. September 2013)

Ich glaube, da kommen noch Versandkosten dazu bei Einzig. Oben habe ich gesehen dass es sogar noch günstigere Räder gibt. Aber ein Einzig Rahmen wäre mir dann doch lieber als ein Noname.


----------



## RazorRamon (2. September 2013)

Ein EINZIG Rad ist eine Anschaffung fürs Leben, ein EINZIG-Rahmen für ganze Generationen. Ich habe drei Kinder, also muss ich noch ein EINZIG kaufen, damit ich jedem eins vererben kann!


----------



## lustigerBursche (2. September 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rde dir raten mal bei eBay Kleinanzeigen zu gucken, da gibts umbauten und auch einzig bikes teilweise erstaunlich gÃ¼nstig 
Edit: fÃ¼r 180â¬ gibts schon vom Einzig vertrieb RÃ¤der die fÃ¼r fotozwecke genutzt wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seyten (2. September 2013)

Danke euch für die Tipps. Werd mich dann mal umschauen


----------



## daddy_o (3. September 2013)

@RaZor:

Ein Fanboy zu sein ist ja nicht schlecht. Gibt einen aber nicht das Recht Studenten zu beleidigen. Studieren heute mit Bachelor und Master sieht ein bißchen strammer aus als noch zu deiner Zeit.

Und da ich den direkten Vergleich zu einem Einzig Komplett habe, ja die verbauten Teile sind den Shimano Teilen in der Qualität und Haptik unterlegen. Sie erfüllen aber ihren Zweck. Auch hier gilt: You get what you pay for!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 73169 (3. September 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Kinder



Da lob ich mir doch Chinas 1-Kind-Politik - da kann der EINZelne nicht ganz so viel Schaden anrichten.



daddy_o schrieb:


> @RaZor:
> Studieren heute mit Bachelor und Master sieht ein bißchen strammer aus als noch zu deiner Zeit.



RaRa hat noch keine Uni von innen gesehen.


----------



## A-Zippo (3. September 2013)

Seyten schrieb:


> Alter Schwede was is mit dir denn kaputt



Also mein deutsch ist als ostfriesischer Hauptschüler mit polnischen Wurzeln schon schlecht, aber ein Student müsste doch auf der Uni mehr lernen. Die Höflichkeit gebührt, das bei einer direkten Anrede das Dir groß geschrieben wird und das t bei is sollte doch auch kein Problem sein, ein Buchstabe kostet doch keine Zeit. Über das  "," könnte man noch streiten.

Kauf Dir kein Einzig, die sollen extrem schlechte Bremsen  und doppelt soviel Reifenpannen wie andere Räder haben.

Guck mal in den Neckermann Katalog dort gibt es gute und günstige Räder für Dich.

Und in der Schule immer schön aufpassen.

Grüsse


----------



## A-Zippo (3. September 2013)

ups doppelt... bin ja kein Student, kann passieren, sorry, aber bei der Gelegenheit, werden vor den Uni-Gebäuden nicht viele Fahrräder geklaut, genau
wie vor Bahnhöfen, ich verkaufe im Moment viele "Bahnhofsfahrräder" aus dem Grund, also schnell billig aufgebaute Fahrräder die nur den Zweck haben von A nach B zu kommen, und wenn sie denn mal weg sind der Schaden nicht so hoch ist? Dort mit einem neuen hinzufahren, Egal ob Einzig oder Zweizig wär doch ziemlich dumm, oder? 

Bachelor????... dachte immer das ist ein Typ mit einer Rose der von 10 dumpfen vollbusigen Frauen eine aussuchen kann und sie dann ein Wochenende durchpoppen kann und sowas lernt man auf der Uni???. Himmel, wie sich die Zeiten verändern.

Und: die Einzigrahmen werden doch genau in China-1-Kind Politikland hergestellt, auch hier dachte ich immer, die 1 Kind Politik dient nur dem Zweck weil in
China die Parkplätze knapp werden.

Und vielleicht hat Razor noch nie eine Uni von innen gesehen, ganz bestimmt aber der Seyten auch nicht.


----------



## ChosenOne (3. September 2013)

Seyten schrieb:


> Alter Schwede was is mit dir denn kaputt


 So einiges, was ich bisher so lesen konnte. Er findet das halt witzig.


----------



## Manson-007 (3. September 2013)

Wir kommen frisch vom Urlaub erholt zurück und haben schon was zum Schmunzeln 


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was sollen denn das für störende Parts sein, die dabei hinderlich sind, einen Studenten an die Uni zu bringen? Da fahren Tausende dieser arbeitsscheuen Zeitgenossen täglich mit ihren Baumarktschrubbern hin, und Du erwähnst den Markenhersteller EINZIG in einem Atemzug mit störenden Parts!
> 
> Ein EINZIG ist viel zu gut diese bequemen Langzeitstudenten, die dem Steuerzahler ewig auf der Tasche liegen, weil sie vom Studium direkt in Hartz 4 wechseln und ihren Bafög-Kredit nie zurückzahlen können.



Oh je, zu spät, um jemals in den Genuß zu kommen - Mein Beileid  



RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ach attillaZ, manson usw., das weißt Du doch ganz genau! Die Studentenmasche zieht bei mir nicht!



Attila, mein Retorte-Bruder, den ich erst über Herrn Razor kennenlernen dürfte 



RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ein EINZIG Rad ist eine Anschaffung fürs Leben, ein EINZIG-Rahmen für ganze Generationen. Ich habe drei Kinder, also muss ich noch ein EINZIG kaufen, damit ich jedem eins vererben kann!



Passt irgend wie zu Euch


----------



## A-Zippo (3. September 2013)

Bei der Rechtschreibung bist Du bestimmt auch Student, Manson? Keinen Satz ohne Fehler


----------



## Manson-007 (3. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Bei der Rechtschreibung bist Du bestimmt auch Student, Manson? Keinen Satz ohne Fehler



Die Rechtschreibfehler kannst du behalten - Ich bin Ausländer, studierte und lebe hier schon eine Weile.
Wenn du willst, kannst du dich mit mir in meiner Muttersprache messen ...


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (3. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Die Rechtschreibfehler kannst du behalten - Ich bin Ausländer, studierte und lebe hier schon eine Weile.
> Wenn du willst, kannst du dich mit mir in meiner Muttersprache messen ...



Die wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (3. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, kannst du dich mit mir in meiner Muttersprache messen ...


Gibt es in Deinem Vaterland ein Singlespeedforum? Dann bitte dort, dank Online-Übersetzer kann ja jeder am Battle teilhaben.

Natürlich ist es nicht besonders intelligent, über Rechtschreibfehler anderer zu lästern. Wenn "diese anderen" aber derart arrogant rüberkommen wie dieser manson/attila/chosenone/ingobutterfly usw., dann geht das schon in Ordnung.

Aber zurück zu den guten Erfeahungen mit meinen EINZIG Bikes, I'm still satisfied!


----------



## daddy_o (3. September 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Aber zurück zu den guten Erfeahungen mit meinen EINZIG Bikes, I'm still satisfied!



So vieeel Einzig ist an dem Bike auf dem Bild aber nicht mehr dran.


----------



## IngoButtermilch (3. September 2013)

Ich verstehe weder die Aufregung noch den Humor hier, aber so lange ab und zu auch mal was Aufschlussreiches rüberkommt, verfolge ich alles gerne, stören tut mich das nicht wirklich, woanders wird schlimmer gespamt und gemobbt als hier.

Das letzte Foto ist aber doch kein Komplettrad von Einzig, kannst Du was über die Komponenten sagen? Schlicht uns schwarz macht ja doch was her.


----------



## RazorRamon (3. September 2013)

daddy_o schrieb:


> So vieeel Einzig ist an dem Bike auf dem Bild aber nicht mehr dran.





IngoButtermilch schrieb:


> Das letzte Foto ist aber doch kein Komplettrad von Einzig, kannst Du was über die Komponenten sagen? Schlicht uns schwarz macht ja doch was her.


Das ist durch und durch ein EINZIG, Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Bremshebel für's Vorderrad, alles original!

Lediglich Laufräder, Innenlager, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Kette, Kurbel, Pedale und Reifen sind Fremdfabrikate, aber mindestens ebenso wertig wie das EINZIG-Zeugs, wenn nicht noch besser!


----------



## A-Zippo (4. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Die Rechtschreibfehler kannst du behalten - Ich bin Ausländer, studierte und lebe hier schon eine Weile.
> Wenn du willst, kannst du dich mit mir in meiner Muttersprache messen ...



Bin doch nicht wahnsinnig und messe mich mit Dir in irgendwas. Du bist
mir als Student intellektuell haushoch überlegen, rhetorisch ein Genie und
sportlich wahrscheinlich der Jan Ulrich an Deiner Uni (in Deiner Welt, in meiner nur ein Trottel)


----------



## daddy_o (4. September 2013)

Ich kann das hellgelbe nicht lesen. Was steht da?


----------



## A-Zippo (4. September 2013)

waren nur meine unwesentlichen Nachgedanken, bedeutungslos.


----------



## Manson-007 (4. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Bin doch nicht wahnsinnig und messe mich mit Dir in irgendwas. Du bist
> mir als Student intellektuell haushoch überlegen, rhetorisch ein Genie und
> sportlich wahrscheinlich der Jan Ulrich an Deiner Uni (in Deiner Welt, in meiner nur ein Trottel)



Was ist jetzt, erst grosse Töne spucken und jetzt einen Rückzieher machen. Ein paar Sprachen im Wort/Schrift soll man im Leben schon beherrschen können, bevor man andere Leute zu krititisieren darf


----------



## A-Zippo (4. September 2013)

Manson, ich streite lieber mit ebenbürtigen Gegnern, du bist in diesem Fall nur ein unbewaffnetes Opfer, also lass gut sein. Ausländerbonus und zuviele Smileys helfen da auch nicht weiter. Du bist einfach nur zu unbeholfen, da lohnt sich der Aufwand für mich nicht. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (4. September 2013)

schöner Hate-Thread


----------



## R.C. (4. September 2013)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> schöner Hate-Thread



Allemal sinnvoller, als ueber Einzig zu reden!


----------



## A-Zippo (4. September 2013)

naja, bissel dröge, und der Unterhaltungswert sinkt grad, aber erschreckend was sich heute so alles Student schimpft. So bleibt aber der Einzig-Thread immer oben, obwohl ich nie ein Einzig hatte und je eins besitzen werde, ist nicht meine Liga. Schraube lieber an altem Zeugs.


----------



## RazorRamon (4. September 2013)

EINZIG Besitzer aller Länder, vereinigt Euch!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. September 2013)

sag doch RAZOR-INTERNATIONAL..es geht langsam los


----------



## Manson-007 (4. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Manson, ich streite lieber mit ebenbürtigen Gegnern, du bist in diesem Fall nur ein unbewaffnetes Opfer, also lass gut sein. Ausländerbonus und zuviele Smileys helfen da auch nicht weiter. Du bist einfach nur zu unbeholfen, da lohnt sich der Aufwand für mich nicht. Sorry.



Eben, Ausländer dürfen Rechtschreibfehler in Deutsch haben, weil sie auch noch ihre Muttersprache können, du dagegen aber nicht 

Dass du zu wenig Sprachen in Wort/Schrift beherrscht, hilft es nicht weiter Gründe zu finden, um den Fauxpas zu verdecken. 

*Wat* hat mein Prof mal gesagt ? 
Dumm zu sein ist nicht schlimm, man muss sie nur verstecken können. Vielleicht solltest du den Satz beherzigen 

Hier noch ein paar Smiley, die kannst du behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (4. September 2013)

Wie deutlich muss ich noch werden? Du bist ein dummer Trottel, natÃ¼rlich kann ich das nicht in japanisch oder arabisch schreiben und ich behersche vier Fremdsprachen. Hier ist aber ein deutsches Forum und Du bleibst in jeder Sprache ein dummer Vollposten. Die Dummheit kÃ¶nnte auch als defizitÃ¤rere Intelligenz der untalentierten Menschen bezeichnet werden. Diese Menschen besitzen eine schwach entwickelte, manchmal gar unentwickelte Vorstellungskraft (der Bleistift ist ein seltsames Utensil, weil er auch in den HÃ¤nden dummer Menschen schreibt, aber schade ums Papier). Schwaches UrteilsvermÃ¶gen, Unachtsamkeit. GrÃ¶Ãenwahn, Hochmut.

Gegen Dummheit kann nicht gekÃ¤mpft werden. Die Schlechtigkeit des Dummen ist genau so gefÃ¤hrlich wie seine GÃ¼te. Kein Experiment, sie wird Dich schnell besiegen. Die Dummheit muss nicht unterschÃ¤tzt werden: sie ist aktiv, eifersÃ¼chtig, erobernd, sie klassifiziert, befiehlt oder exkludiert ; kapriziÃ¶s, sie wird auch niemals zugeben, dass sie unrecht hat (der KlÃ¼gere gibt nach. Alle von uns haben das Recht, einmal im Leben dumm zu sein oder zu spielen; manche missbrauchen jedoch dieses Recht).

Die Dummheit hat keine Zweifel, sie hat nur Hochmut. âAlle Menschen sind schÃ¶nâ ist aus Ã¤sthetischer Sicht eine Unwahrscheinlichkeit; alle mÃ¶chten besser werden, trotz allem gibt es keine Zweifel, ausnahmslos, dass wir in der Lage sind unsere Dummheit zu zeigen â der Mensch ist das einzigste Tier, das fÃ¤hig ist dumm zu werden und dumm zu bleiben.

âIch bin nicht dummâ, sagt der Normalsterbliche, wenngleich er immer wieder, geschlagen, auf die Nase fÃ¤llt, und in eine Zone hineinrutscht, in der Verstand sich in Automatismen entwickelt, in der das Erfindungsreichtum annulliert wird â alles degeneriert zur einen simplen, banalen Wiederholung.

Die Dummheit ist Ã¼berall. Manchmal nehmen wir sie wahr, manchmal nicht. Sie nimmt uns wahr. Dummheit wird nicht bestraft. Es gibt keine Gesetze gegen Dummheit. Nicht klauen! Nicht lÃ¼gen! Steht Ã¼berall. Denken! Warum steht âdenken!â nirgends? Und, sollte das irgendwo stehen? Es ist kommoder und auch besser, fÃ¼r manche, wenn Dummheit existiert. Je mehr, desto besser...


----------



## killercouch (4. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Wie deutlich muss ich noch werden? Du bist ein dummer Trottel, natürlich kann ich das nicht in japanisch oder arabisch schreiben und ich behersche vier Fremdsprachen. Hier ist aber ein deutsches Forum und Du bleibst in jeder Sprache ein dummer Vollposten. Die Dummheit könnte auch als defizitärere Intelligenz der untalentierten Menschen bezeichnet werden. Diese Menschen besitzen eine schwach entwickelte, manchmal gar unentwickelte Vorstellungskraft (der Bleistift ist ein seltsames Utensil, weil er auch in den Händen dummer Menschen schreibt, aber schade ums Papier). Schwaches Urteilsvermögen, Unachtsamkeit. Größenwahn, Hochmut.
> 
> Gegen Dummheit kann nicht gekämpft werden. Die Schlechtigkeit des Dummen ist genau so gefährlich wie seine Güte. Kein Experiment, sie wird Dich schnell besiegen. Die Dummheit muss nicht unterschätzt werden: sie ist aktiv, eifersüchtig, erobernd, sie klassifiziert, befiehlt oder exkludiert ; kapriziös, sie wird auch niemals zugeben, dass sie unrecht hat (der Klügere gibt nach. Alle von uns haben das Recht, einmal im Leben dumm zu sein oder zu spielen; manche missbrauchen jedoch dieses Recht).
> 
> ...


 
Und? Quelle? Auf Deinem Mist ist das ja wohl nicht gewachsen...


----------



## A-Zippo (4. September 2013)

Nicht von Martin Niemöller, der hat ja immer geschwiegen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. September 2013)

Lass es gut sein Zippo...


----------



## RazorRamon (4. September 2013)

Gar nicht mal so dumm!


----------



## killercouch (4. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Nicht von Martin Niemöller, der hat ja immer geschwiegen.



Schwache Replik... Da habe ich, haben wir alle, auf mehr gehofft...


----------



## A-Zippo (4. September 2013)

Sprichst von einer ganzen Gruppe, wer ist denn wir und Ihr???. Also ich spreche/schreibe für mich allein, du brauchst scheinbar ein Rudel. Allein schweigen und im Rudel grölen?.. könnte man jetzt Parallelen bilden zu Deiner Signatur.


----------



## killercouch (4. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Sprichst von einer ganzen Gruppe, wer ist denn wir und Ihr???. Also ich spreche/schreibe für mich allein, du brauchst scheinbar ein Rudel. Allein schweigen und im Rudel grölen?.. könnte man jetzt Parallelen bilden zu Deiner Signatur.



Na, geht doch...


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (4. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt, erst grosse Töne spucken und jetzt einen Rückzieher machen. Ein paar Sprachen im Wort/Schrift soll man im Leben schon beherrschen können, bevor man andere Leute zu krititisieren darf



Nochmal, welche beherrscht du denn?


----------



## RazorRamon (4. September 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Nochmal, welche beherrscht du denn?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Klar habe ich Respekt vor ihm, wenn er mehrere Sprachen beherrscht.

Dass es Deutsch nicht ist, akzeptiere ich jetzt einfach mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChosenOne (4. September 2013)

Gibt's hier eigentlich Moderation? Oder darf man jetzt mit Beleidigungen um sich werfen wie man will wenn die Argumente ausgehen?


----------



## Manson-007 (4. September 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Klar habe ich Respekt vor ihm, wenn er mehrere Sprachen beherrscht.
> 
> Dass es Deutsch nicht ist, akzeptiere ich jetzt einfach mal!



3 1/2 Sprachen in Wort und Schrift sind bei mir schon drin und mein Deutsch ist wirklich sehr bescheiden 

Keine Ahnung welche Fremdsprache ihr vorweisen könnt, insbesonders Razor ... vermutlich nur Deutsch  - Kein Wunder, dass du nicht studieren dürftest, höhö !


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. September 2013)

Hört aber auch keiner auf....


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (4. September 2013)

Nöö... Macht doch Spaß. Aber er erinnert mich irgendwie an Patrick Star.


----------



## RazorRamon (5. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welche Fremdsprache ihr vorweisen könnt, insbesonders Razor ... vermutlich nur Deutsch  - Kein Wunder, dass du nicht studieren dürftest, höhö !


 
Plenus venter non studet libenter!

Dass ich keine Studenten mag, bedeutet nicht, dass ich meine eigenen Studenten schlecht behandele. Deshalb habe ich es eigentlich weder verdient, noch nötig, mich von solchen Kleingeistern hier beleidigen zu lassen.

Doch, qui tacet, consentiere videtur, hiermit erkläre ich zum wiederholten Male in diesem Forum, dass ich Geisteswissenschaftler bin und mich von daher mit Eierköpfen und Deppen gut auskenne. Du bist bei mir gut aufgehoben, rede mit mir, vielleicht kann ich Dir helfen!


----------



## evisu (5. September 2013)

@ A-Zippo, Razor, Manson

Was ihr hier abzieht, ist lächerlich, in diesem Forum fehl am Platz und teilweise mehr als beleidigend. Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier kein Moderator eingreift. 

@ Razor: Du bist ein Fanboy von Einzig...hat mittlerweile jeder verstanden und akzeptiert. Wieso auch nicht? Günstige Fahrräder, die mich von A nach B bringen, sind auch bei mir willkommen. Und wenn der Rahmen "Generationen" aushält...super! Das gibt dir aber nicht das Recht, Allgemeinplätzchen zu backen. Wie kann sich denn ein Geisteswissenschaftler entblöden, Studenten als "arbeitsscheue[n] Zeitgenossen" zu bezeichnen, "die dem Steuerzahler ewig auf der Tasche liegen" (Post 1037)? Als Dozent solltest du wissen, dass dies seit Bologna eher nicht der Fall ist (Vor- und Nachteile diskutiere ich hier nicht). Hast du denn seinerzeit dein Studium in Regelstudienzeit beendet? Das was du hier von dir gibst, ist kontraproduktiv und hat nicht mal ganz BILD-Niveau. Da hilft auch kein Latinum, Herr Magister.

@ A-Zippo: "Wie deutlich muss ich noch werden? Du bist ein dummer Trottel, natürlich  kann ich das nicht in japanisch oder arabisch schreiben und ich  behersche vier Fremdsprachen."
Es heisst ja bekanntlich, dass der Klügere nachgibt. Was dass im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, erahnst du sicher. Auch hier würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Mods regulierend eingreifen. Dieses Niveau würde ich nicht mal in meiner Eckkneipe akzeptieren. Die Unsitte, sich durch die Anonymität des Internet zwei Eier wachsen zu lassen und dann um sich zu schlagen, nimmt leider immer schlimmere Formen an.
Achja: http://www.flegel-g.de/dummheit.html
Es ist auch nicht besonders geistreich, per _copy and paste_ irgendwo im Internet Zitate zu suchen und damit dann groß punkten zu wollen.

@ Manson: Lass dich nicht auf das Niveau runterziehen. Wobei es mich (aus reiner Neugier) schon interessieren würde, welches deine Muttersprache ist.

So...das war mein Wort zum Sonntag.

Achja...mögliche Angriffspunkte: Rechtschreibfehler sind da bestimmt irgendwo, ich bin deutscher Staatsbürger, Geisteswissenschaftler, habe mitunter auch Studenten, bin kein Dozent, habe kein EINZIG, habe schon Hartz IV kassiert, habe 15 Semester studiert, spreche drei Sprachen ganz vernünftig, passiv bissl mehr, bin nicht faul, bin nicht verrückt (meine Mutter hat mich testen lassen)


----------



## kurbel_jim (5. September 2013)

Der Thread verdient langsam 'ne Anzeige bei den Mods - trollt euch gegenseitig woanders oder wenigstens subtil mit Niveau, wenn ihr schon kein Rennen in Betracht zieht, um das Ganze auszutragen. Unproduktives Gelaber; lässt eure Reife so richtig schön durchkommen.


----------



## RazorRamon (5. September 2013)

Erstens geht es hier um EINZIG, Singlespeed und sonst nichts!

Zweitens weiß doch jeder, dass Studenten faul sind.

Drittens ist alles doch nur Spaß!


----------



## daddy_o (5. September 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Drittens ist alles doch nur Spaß!



Aber nur solange bis man sich nicht aufgrund schlechter Qualität auf's Maul legt. Und darum geht's in diesem Thread nebenbei auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (5. September 2013)

daddy_o schrieb:


> Aber nur solange bis man sich nicht aufgrund schlechter Qualität auf's Maul legt. Und darum geht's in diesem Thread nebenbei auch.


 
Genau das ist doch das eigentliche Thema, die angeblich so schlechte Qualität der EINZIG-Bikes. 

Ich berichte von meinen zwei einwandfreien Rahmen und den funktionierenden Parts am Komplettbike. Ich bezweifle, dass EINZIG sooo schlecht sind, wie sie hier gemacht werden. Außerdem bestehe ich darauf, zu behaupten, dass an so einem Singlespeeder kaum etwas wirklich kaputt gehen kann.

Schließlich hatte ich, ich wiederhole mich zum X-ten Mal, meinen einzigen Rahmenbruch an einem Koga Miyata aus edelstem Stahl, mit lebenslanger Garantie. Die "Wasserrohr-EINZIG" werden nie Preise gewinnen, aber lange halten. Alles andere ist Quatsch!

Ein Fan dieser Marke bin ich sicher nicht, EINZIG sind austauschbar, aber die Preise sind reell und die Bikes fahrbar.


----------

